# The 10 Songs Game...



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm borrowing this game from another forum because i really miss it..
First, you have to pick a subject for the next 10 songs, something to do with the title, say, song titles with the name of a place in them. Then number it and post a response, like so:

Song titles containing a place name:

1. California Dreamin - the Mamas and the Papas

and then the next poster posts song number 2:

2. Georgia on My Mind 

and so on......go!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Palmdale - Afroman


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4. Los Angeles Waltz - razorlight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Chicago - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. Viva las Vegas - the Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bored in Paris - Ultrababyfat


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Hollywood Potato Chip - The Vandals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Barcelona - The Rentals


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. King of Rome - Pet Shop Boys

Song titles that contain a mood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Violently Happy - Bjork


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. Sad songs and Waltzes - Cake


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. "Happy Together" - The Turtles


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Crying over you - Roy Orbinson


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

5. Jay-Z & Kanye West - Hate


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Don't Worry be Happy-Bobby McFerrin


Sorry, I don't like that song.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. Depression - Black Flag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Born to Make You Happy - Britney Spears


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

9) Shiny happy people- REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sad Love - Crooked Fingers

Songs with a number in them, can be spelled out. :b


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

1. Nas - 2nd Childhood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 455 Rocket - Kathy Mattea


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

3. Filter - One

I couldn't for the life of me find this song on youtube =( but it's a really good one =]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Love and a .45 - Chris Knight


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5. "TVC15" - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Two Beers Later - Cadallaca


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

7. 21 Guns- Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 5 Acres - Excuse 17


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

9. Jay-Z - 99 Problems


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Do that to me one more time-Captain and Tenille

Songs with weather


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

1. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

2. "I Wish It Would Rain" - The Temptations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Blame it on the Rain-Milli Vanilli


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

5. Let it snow - Dean martin?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Rain - Madonna


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

7. We'll Sing in the Sunshine - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

8. Ride the lightening - Metallica


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

9. Singin' In The Rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Only One Cloud - Beth Rowley

Songs with a Color.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

2. Nas - Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Red Sam - Flyleaf


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

4. Public Enemy - black Steel In The Hour Of Chaos


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

5. Pink Moon - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red Red Red - Fiona Apple


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

7. Rass Kass - Golden Child


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

8. Red Flag by Billy Talent


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

9. Pink Floyd - "Green Is The Colour"


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

10. A Certain Shade Of Green - Incubus

Songs with foods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

2. Cake And Sodomy - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fish to Fry - The Ditty Bops


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Cheeseburger in Paradise-Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

5. Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

7. Underneath the Rotting Pizza - Nobuo Uematsu


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. I Want Candy-Melanie C.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9. Dead Skunk in the Middle of the Road - Louden Wainwright III


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Pour Some Sugar on me-Def Lepard

Songs about a moment in history


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. The Night Chicago Died-Paper Lace


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4. Waterloo - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Boston Tea Party - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Man On the Moon" - REM


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Coming to America-Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Civil war - Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mr. Custer - Larry Verne

Songs about alcoholic beverages.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Tequila Sunrise-Eagles


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. Gin Soaked Boy - tom waits


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

3. Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

4. Alcohol - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

7) Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Tequila - The Champs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

10. Alabama Song (Whiskey Bar) - The Doors

A song about the end of times.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Don't Stop Believing-Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tomorrow, Wendy - Concrete Blonde


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. apocalyptic city - testament


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thank God for the Bomb - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

When the Walls Came Tumbling Down - Def Leppard


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "John the Revelator" - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "It's the End of the World" - REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Atom Bomb - Fluke


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. The Walls Come Crumblin' Down-John Mellencamp

Songs about love at first sight


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "I Hope That I Don't Fall In Love With You" - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Colleen (I Saw Him First) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

3. Just One Look - Doris Troy


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "Hello, I Love You" - The Doors


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5. "Love At First Sight" - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Love How You Love Me - Bobby Vinton


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. I saw her standing there-Beatles


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. I don't want to love you kelly willis


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9. Lola - the kinks

now someone else has to come up with the next one - hee!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Love You Always Forever - Donna Lewis

Songs with Rivers, Lakes, Seas, Oceans, etc.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn that river - Alice in chains


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. Cry Me a River-Justin Timberlake


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

U2 - The Ocean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. River of Love - Kelly Willis


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "Sea of Love" - The Honeydrippers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Black Ocean - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "Sitting on the Dock of the Bay" - Otis Redding


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

8. Air - Mer Du Japon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "High Tide" - The Apples in Stereo


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

10. Proud Mary - Tina Turner

Songs with days of the week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sunday Morning After - Amanda Marshall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Monday" - Wilco


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

3. Friday I'm In Love - The Cure


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

4. Tuesday's gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. Monday Monday-The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. lookin for the heart of saturday night - tom waits


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

7. Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Saturday night's all right - elton john


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Come Sunday" - Duke Ellington, Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10. Another Saturday Night-Sam Cooke

Songs about journeys, real or metaphorical


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Highway to Hell-ACDC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Going to California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Sentimental Journey" - Doris Day


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. If you go down to Hammond-Roches


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

5. Tryin To Get To Heaven - Bob Dylan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Going to Georgia" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Sweet Home Alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Amazing Journey" - The Who


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

9. Climb That Mountain High - Reba McEntire


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Travelling Riverside Blues" - Led Zeppelin

Songs about love.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Touch Me With Your Love - Beth Orton


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

2. I Said I Loved You But I Lied - Michael Bolton


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

3. Love is a losing game - Amy Winehouse


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

4. "And I Love Her" The Beatles


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

5. "Love, Reign O'er Me" - The Who


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Love Is Lighter than Air" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

7. Sade - Lovers Rock


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

8. Babyface - Lovers


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

9. Nas - One Love

Had to knock in 3 songs. This one seemed tough lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Love Hurts" - Nazareth

Songs about trains.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

1. U-God - Train Hustle


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

2. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3.The Train-The Roches


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

4. Aerosmith - Train kept a rollin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wabash Cannonball - Roy Acuff


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

6. Elvis - "Mystery Train"


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

7)Night train - Guns n roses


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Driver 8- REM


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Take the 'A' Train" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> 6. Elvis - "Mystery Train"


Dammit that was going to be mine.

Um...um....

10. It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry - Bob Dylan

I guess, strictly speaking, it's not about trains...

Songs with cities in the title!


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

1) London calling - The clash


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

2. Nas- NY state of mind


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Sweet Home Chicago" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

4. http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=4601Bombs Over Baghdad - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bored in Paris - Ultrababyfat


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

6) Moskow - Rammstein


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

7. Boston - Augustana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fairytale of New York - The Pogues


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Take Me Back to Tulsa" - Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1o. dodge city - desperados

sOngs abOut the sSUpernatURal.......

1. casper the friendly ghost - daniel johnston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ghosts of You - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Into the mystic-Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ghost of a Texas Ladies Man - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Witchy Woman-Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghost Highway - Mazzy Star


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Flying Purple People Eater" - Sheb Wooley


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

9. Wicked Annabella - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Astro Zombies - The Misfits

Songs with Animals.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

1. Baby Elephant Walk - Mancini


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "My Pal the Tortoise" - Thinking Fellers Union Local 282


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

3. Neon Tiger - The Killers


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. She Wolf - Shakira


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "This Here Giraffe" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

6. victoria spivey - 'black snake blues'


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Blackbird-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Wild Horses-The Rolling Stones


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Eye of the Tiger-Survivor

Songs with one word names.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Solitude" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Dreams - Gabrielle


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Southbound-Allman Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Skinny - The Dollyrots


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Epistrophy" - Thelonious Monk


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Dead! - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Herzblut - Doro


----------



## TIH (Oct 13, 2009)

8. "Meds" - Placebo


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

9. silver apples - "water"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Milestones" - Miles Davis

Song titles that are also movie titles.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Purple Rain


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

2. "Against All Odds" - Phil Collins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I Cover the Waterfront" - Billie Holiday (among others)


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

4. A Hard Day's Night - The Beatles


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

5. "In the Heat of the Night" - Ray Charles also Bryan Adams and others.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

6. Whip It -Devo_http://www.amiright.com/artists/devo.shtml_


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Sea of Love-Tom Waits


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Breakfast At Tiffany's - Deep Blue Something_http://www.amiright.com/artists/deepbluesomething.shtml_


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

9. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Halloween" - The Dream Syndicate

Songs with both "I" and "you" in the title.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. I'll have to say I love you in a song-Jim Croce


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "I Get a Kick Out of You" - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

3. I Hate You - The Monks


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. P.S. I Love You-Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "I Don't Believe You" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

yes -and you and i


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

8. "I Wish You Peace" - Eagles


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

9. I Just Called To Say I Love You - Stevie Wonder


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

10. silver apples - "you and I"


songs that have your name in the title


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Epril Showers-Al Jolson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. James Dean - The Eagles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Epril-Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dean's the One - Michael Taub


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

5. sonic youth - 'heather angel'


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Epril in Paris-Frank Sinatra


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

7. "Stephanie" - Milow


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Heidi is a Headcase - Ramones


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Someday At Christmas - Jackson 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Dean - Dina in Seattle

Songs with fruit in the title.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

2. Bowl of Oranges - Bright Eyes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Cherry Pie" - Warrant


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

5. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Applejack" - Dolly Parton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## a pete townshend windmill (Sep 30, 2009)

8. Coconut Water - Desmond Dekker


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. hang on little tomato - Pink martini

song titles having to do with a sport!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Er, what happened to #9?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Anyone For Tennis - Cream


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Stars of Track and Field" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Centerfield - John Fogerty


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Basketball Jones" - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. At the Great Ball Game – Sam Jones


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6.Running on empty-Jackson Browne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "The Boxer" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Going Bass Fishing – Anna Moo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Dance with me-Orleans


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Magic Johnson" - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Songs about cars.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "100 Dollar Car" - Liquor Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Little Deuce Coupe - Jan & Dean


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Ridin' in My Car" - NRBQ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ragtop Cadillac - Lone Star


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

7. Highway Star-Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

9. Rocket 88 - Ike Turner


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Pink Cadillac-Bruce Springsteen

Songs about longing for someone


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

1) Somebody to love - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Please Send Me Someone to Love - Fiona Apple


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

3. Love Me Two Times -- The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Weak With Love - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. Wish you were here-Pink Floyd


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

6) Crying over you - Roy Orbison


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

7. bob dylan - i want you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Want You to Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "These Foolish Things (Remind Me of You)" - Judy Campbell originally, many many others


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

10. Next Lifetime - Erykah Badu.

Songs about parents/guardians.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Mother" - Danzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. (Mama) He Treats Your Daughter Mean - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Mama Said" - The Shirelles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mother Mother - Tracy Bonham


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. Papa Was a Rolling Stone-Temptations


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. all my stepdaddies - lisa koch


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "If I Could Hear My Mother Pray Again" - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Daddy I'm Fine - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Cat's in the Cradle" - Harry Chapin

Songs about buildings.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Buildings and Bridges - Ani Difranco


----------



## withwolvesteeth (Oct 27, 2009)

3. Building Skyscrapers in the Basement - Ted Leo and The Pharmacists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Working On A Building - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Little Wooden Church on the Hill" - Rev. Eugene Smallwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Brick House-Commodores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

9. Never Forget You - Noisettes


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

In the Coliseum - Tom Waits

*edit* okay I'll change it back

Assignment is songs that repeat a word in the title - they don't have to make up the entire title, just any repetition


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Love Love Love" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mother Mother - Tracy Bonham


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

3) Boom boom pow - Black eyed peas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Please Please Me" - The Beatles


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

There There - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Love, Hate, Love - Alice in Chains


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

7. Too Little Too Late - JoJo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Feed Me, Pet Me - The Dollyrots


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

10. Sugar Sugar - The Archies

Songs involving a dog


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Black Dog" - Led Zeppelin (the lyrics have nothing to do with a dog...there just happened to be a black lab walking around outside the recording studio while they were recording the song).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Walking the Dog" - Rufus Thomas


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

4. Dog Inside Your Body - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Hound Dog-Elvis


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

7 )Puppy love - Donny Osmond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Damned Old Dog-The Roches


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) I love my dog

Songs involving animals.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Horse With No Name-America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Portions for Foxes - Rilo Kiley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Baby Beluga" - Raffi


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. Black Horse & The Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Jack the Bear" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Monkey & Bear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

9. War Pigs- Black Sabbath


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

10. Mary had a little lamb - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

songs about frustration
1. Born Frustrated - Rancid


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

2) Break stuff - Limp Biskitt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Calling It Quits - Aimee Mann


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Working Nine to Five-Dolly Parton


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. I just can't take it anymore - the lemonheads


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. I Can't Fight This Feeling Anymore-REO Speedwagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Crying at Airports - Whale


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

8. Best Of Me - Morningwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Why Don't You Love Me - Amanda Marshall


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Band Your Head-Quiet Riot

Songs you are sick of hearing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Like A Virgin - Madonna


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

2) Poker face - Lady Gaga


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Celebration-Kool and the Gang


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4. Chasing pavements - flavour of the month


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

6. 21 Guns - Greenday


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. I Will Always Love You-Whitney Houston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. You Light Up My Life - Debby Boone


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

use somebody (or whatever the title is) - kings of leon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Never Gonna Give You Up-Rick Astley

Songs you'd blast to annoy your neighbors


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. tubthumping - chumbawumba


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

2. This Is The New **** - Marilyn Manson


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

3. My Humps - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. whatever song they used to flush out that noriega guy. by whoever.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Celebrate - Kool & The Gang, I think?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Soul Finger" - The Bar-Kays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Vodka - Korpiklaani

Songs with Women's names in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Corrine, Corrina" - (blues standard)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Esther - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

3. Lola - The Kinks

Coulda actually been a transvestite, though...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Susan - Aimee Mann


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

6. bob dylan - "visions of johanna"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jennifer's Body - Hole


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Sweet Jennie Lee" - (western swing standard)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Layla-Eric Clapton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Martha, My Dear" - The Beatles

Songs about dancing.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Night Fever-Bee Gees


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. don't feel like dancin - The Scissor Sisters

dancin
no sir 
no dancin today!!!

Mother help me, I love that song.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. You Can Dance - Mr. President


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Stayin' Alive-Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I'm Dancing in the Show Tonight - Ween


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "With Whom to Dance?" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. Two Step - DMB

song titles with makes of cars?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. My Ford Mustang - Chuck Berry


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

2. Little Deuce Coup - Beach Boys


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Little Red Corvette-Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chevy Van - Sammy Johns


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

5. From a Buick 6 - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rusty Chevrolet – Da Yoopers


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Pink Cadillac-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pontiac Blues – Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

9) Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Greased Lightning -John Travolta

songs that affected you when you were in high school


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. Another One Bites the Dust - Queen

everyone sang it as Bust though. We were such comedic geniuses.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

3. I'm Not Okay (I promise) - My Chemical Romance
(teenage angst ftw)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Reputation - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. More than a Feeling-Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Call Me - Blondie


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

8. Whatsername - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

10. The Leaving Song - AFI

Songs you disagree with lyrically but like how they sound :yes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. I'm Too Sexy-Right Said Fred


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

2. Closer-Lacuna Coil


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Cocaine-Eric Clapton


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

4) Feel good hit of the summer - quotsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Defeated - Deadpan Rookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dear God - XTC


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Married Men-The Roches


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Smack my ***** up - Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. You're Too Good to Me - Artificial Joy Club

Songs having to do with the Ocean (beach, fish, etc.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Ocean" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ocean Man - Ween


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Silent Sea - KT Tunstall


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. John the Fisherman - Primus


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

5. neil young - 'on the beach'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tuna Fish - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

7. Oceania- Bjork


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Oceans - Pearl jam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ocean and a Rock - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "By the Sea" - The Essex Green

Songs about outer space.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

2. Meet Me On The Equinox - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Space Baby - The Tubes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. My Alien-Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Subterranean Homesick Alien - Radiohead


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. First Probe on Uranus - Hellbillys


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

8. Life on Mars - David Bowie

(I think this whole category could be made up of David Bowie songs)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spaceman - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. The Doom Song-Gir

Songs with nonsense words in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ooh La La - The Ditty Bops


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Frim-Fram Sauce" - Nat King Cole Trio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. MMMBop - Hanson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Who Put the Bomp (in the Bomp Bomp Bomp)" - Barry Mann


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

5. Higgle-Dy-Piggle-Dy - The Monks


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fergalicious - Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Do Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Don't Funk With My Heart-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. Rubber Biscuit - Blues Brothers

songs that describe your mood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rainy Day - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. this ruined puzzle - dashboard confessional


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Incomplete - Alanis Morissette


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Tonight I Want To Cry-Keith Urban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lost in Space - Aimee Mann


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. Cryin in my beer - barfly


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. {S}he's So Shy-Pointer Sisters


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadness - Enigma


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Lonely" - Tom Waits

Songs with a body part in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Lay Your Hands on Me - Bon Jovi


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

2. Arms Of My Baby - Joss Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hands - Jewel


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Arms wide open - Creed


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Hat and Feet" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Hair-Coswells


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

All Ears - The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

9. Eric's Trip - "My Chest is Empty"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Head - Transister

Songs about the four elements (Air, Fire, Earth, Water)


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

1) Fire starter - Prodigy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "You Don't Miss Your Water" - William Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. No Air - Jordin Sparks & Chris Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Walking on Air - Kerli


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

6. talking heads - air


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Good Earth" - The Feelies


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

8. In Keeping Secrets from Silent Earth: 3- Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mother Earth - Within Temptation


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple

Songs about foreign cities/lands


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. London Bridge - Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. London Rain - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bored in Paris - Ultrababyfat


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

A Free Man in Paris - Joni Mitchell


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. I love paris - ella fitzgerald

more paris tunes please....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "30 Seconds Over Tokyo" - Pere Ubu


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

The Shadows of Paris - Henry Mancini


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Evening in Stalingrad" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bedlam in Belgium - AC/DC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "A Night in Tunisia" - Dizzy Gillespie

Songs about children/childhood.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Red Rover - Rosie Thomas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "God Bless the Child" - Billie Holiday


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. We Are The World-Michael Jackson/Lionel Ritchie


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. I Miss Those days - Mixi


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. This Used to be my Playground - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bless the Beasts and Children - The Carpenters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Child's Song" - Fred Hersch


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Cat's in the Cradle-Harry Chapin oops


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Isn't that Harry Chapin? Unless Cat did a cover of it . . .

9. "Save the Life of My Child" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. When I Was A Boy - Dar Williams 

Songs having to do with Summer (summer type things sun, swimming, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. Summer of '69-Bryan Adams


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

In the summer time - Mungo Jerry


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

summer rain savatage


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Summertime" - George Gershwin


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

7. All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8. summer skin, by death cab for cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Summer's Ending - Abra Moore


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) Emitremmus - Red hot chilli peppers

Songs that have a family member in them


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Oh Father - Madonna


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. Son of a Preacher Man-Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sister Blister - Alanis Morissette


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Papa's Got a Brand New Bag" - James Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Sister Rose - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Uncle Ernie" - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sister Kate - The Ditty Bops


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Uncle Johnny - the killers


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Sister Christian-Night Ranger


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 Mother and Child reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm.... let me see....songs about rebellion.has that been done?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band

(that kind of rebellion, right?) :b


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

2. Riot - Three Days Grace


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Riot - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. All Cheerleaders Die - Switchblade Kittens


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Arthur McBride - Paul Brady


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "We're Not Gonna Take It" - Twisted Sister


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. We Don't Need No Education-Pink Floyd


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8.anarchy in the uk - sex pistols


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

9. Parents Just Don't Understand - DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 revolutionof one - american barfight#

speaking of barfights - songs about fights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. I Predict a Riot - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "(You Gotta) Fight for Your Right (to Party!)" - The Beastie Boys


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. God Save the Queen - Sex Pistols


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "I Fought the Law" - Bobby Fuller Four


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Get in the ring - Guns n roses


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

7. pete wentz is the only reason we're famous, by cobra starship


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Fight Test" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Kung Foo Fighting-Carl Douglas

Songs you know all the lyrics to


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. Jingle Bells - by the person who wrote it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

3. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix a Lot


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

4)Under the bridge - rhcp


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ *all* of them? really?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

8. Rocky Racoon- The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Why Don't We Do It in the Road" - The Beatles


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Dance with you - Live.

Cover songs you like. 

1) Cover = Kate Bush - Rocket Man 
Original = Elton John.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple (The Beatles)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*3) Katie Melua - Just Like Heaven*
*Original - The Cure*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Under Pressure- My Chemical Romance and The Used
Originally by David Bowie and Queen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Shake Some Action" - Cracker (original: The Flamin' Groovies)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*8. Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley (Beautiful) *
*Original - Leonard Cohen.*


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

9) naive (originally by the kooks) as covered by lily allen


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1o. Somewhere over the rainbow = Eva Cassidy

um...er.....can I come back to this? or someone else think of something?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

What about duets? Has that been done? - sorry haven't read through the whole thread.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah! duets! good one.


1. saying something stupid - nicole kidman and robbie williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

3) ciao! by pulp


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

4. Temple of the Dog - "Hunger Strike"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Sweet Hunk o' Trash" - Louis Armstrong and Billie Holiday


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

6. Baby It's You - JoJo & Bow Wow


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7. *You Are My Sunshine*- Johnny Cash and Bob Dylan


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8) i want to hear what you've got to say, by the subways


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

9) Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Tramp" - Otis Redding and Carla Thomas

Songs with a direction in the title (i.e., north, south, east, west; northeast, southwest, etc.).


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Northwest Passage - Stan Rogers


----------



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

2. northern downpour - panic at the disco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "West of the Fields" - R.E.M.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*4. Go West - Pet Shop Boys.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. North to Alaska - Johnny Horton


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*6. West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. West of Crazy - Lisa Brokop


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8 ) east jesus nowhere, by green day


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*9. A Northern Soul - The Verve.*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*10. How the west was won and where it got us - REM.*

*Theme - music/songs from movie soundtracks that you like.*

*1. Brokeback Mountain theme - Gustavo Santaolalla.*


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

2) Gladiator theme - Hans Zimmerman


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

3) the theme from harry potter, even though i dislike the harry potter movies.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*4. Njosnavelin (Nothing song) - Sigur Ros (Vanilla Sky soundtrack)*


----------



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

5. The theme song for Mission Impossible.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

6) teardrop, by massive attack. it's the theme for house, md.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7. *The Tallest Man, The Broadest Shoulders Part 1: The Great Frontier* by Sufjan Stevens
from the "Driving Lessons" soundtrack


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*8. Heaven Knows - Squeeze (Hackers soundtrack).*


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

9. Song for Bob - Nick Cave and Warren Ellis (The Assassination of Jesse James by the coward Robert Ford)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head" - B. J. Thomas (_Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_)

Songs that mention insects/bugs/spiders/etc. in the title.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

1. Beeswax - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spiderwebs - No Doubt


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

3. Butterfly Cry - Kerli


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

4) fireflies, by owl city.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Boris the Spider" - The Who


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*6. The Spider Bite Song - The Flaming Lips.*


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7. *Butterfly* by Weezer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*8. Black Bugs - Regurgitator.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spiders & Snakes - Jim Stafford


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Red mosuqito - Queens of the stoneage

Song which have a beverage in.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Red Red Wine-UB40


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Bubbles In My Beer" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*3. The Pina Colada Song - Rupert Holmes.*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Corn Liquor" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Milkshake - Kelis


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Whiskey Girl-Toby Keith


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

*7. whiskey in the jar- think lizzy
*


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8. wine red, by the hush sound.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Gimme a Pigfoot and a Bottle of Beer" - Bessie Smith

Songs with the name of a road, street, highway, etc. in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

2) ocean avenue, by yellowcard.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Beale Street Blues" - W. C. Handy


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. Boulevard Of Broken Dreams - Green Day


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

5. Emerald Street - Alexisonfire


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

6) route 66 (idk who it's by)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. P.C.H. (Pacific Coast Highway) - Marc Antoine


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

tigerlilly said:


> 6) route 66 (idk who it's by)


The Nat King Cole Trio recorded the original version:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Route_66_(song)

8. "Basin Street Blues" - jazz standard


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Warwick Avenue - Duffy


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) spring street, by dar williams.

songs with some type of flower in the name.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

1. Tape Hiss Orchid - Deerhunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. flowers grave - tom waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tiptoe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. clematis - aspen


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

6) hustle rose, by metric.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

7) Kiss From a Rose - Seal


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. (there were two 5s) "Build Me Up Buttercup" - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison

Songs about monsters.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. Monster Hospital - Metric


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Feed my frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. Astro Zombies - The Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Monster Song - Psapp


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. School for Monsters Money Song-Robert Lopez and Jeff Marx


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

7) monster, by meg & dia.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

8. The Boogie Monster - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Werewolves of London" - Warren Zevon


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) monster hospital, by metric.

songs with a girl's name in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mellie's Comin' Over - Letters to Cleo


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. A Letter to Elise - The Cure


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Marie - Townes Van Zandt


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

4. Michelle - The Beatles

(couldn't resist. It's my name)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Paulina - No Doubt


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

6. Roxanne - The Police


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

7. Corrina, Corrina - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Next Gia - Monsterpuss


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9. april in paris - whoever


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

10. My Michelle - Guns N' Roses

songs about night


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hey! no fair not choosing the next category. don't leave it to me! c'mon!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh. sorry.

2. midnight hour - by....that guy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh. god I am so dense.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> 2. midnight hour - by....that guy.


Wilson Pickett!

4. "Blues in the Night" - Woody Herman, others


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Nightlife - An-Ya


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Nighttime" - Big Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. At Night I Pray - Wild Orchid


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Gardening at Night" - R.E.M.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

9) oh star, by paramore.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Because the Night-Patti Smith

Songs heard at Woodstock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Gypsy Woman-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Let's Work Together - Canned Heat


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

5. *Tommy*- The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Foxy Lady - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Pinball Wizard - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Want to Take You Higher - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. With A Little Help From My Friends-sung by Joe Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Motherless Child - Sweetwater

Songs having to do with the calendar (days/months/years/dates).


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. Black Day in December - Said the Whale


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3.September Morn-Neil Diamond


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Gloomy Sunday - Billie Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 25th December - Everything But the Girl


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Rainy Day in June" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 4th of July - Ani Difranco


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

8. Friday I'll Be Over U - Alison Iraheta


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

9. Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Eight Days a Week" - The Beatles

Song titles that are questions.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. What Would You Say - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. Is There a Ghost - Band of Horses


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Who Knows Where the Time Goes?" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Will You Come and Fetch Me*- Of Montreal


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

5) what's it feel like to be a ghost? by taking back sunday.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> 1. What Would You Say - Dave Matthews Band


Woot!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. what's my age again - blink 182


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

7. Where have all the flowers gone? - Pete Seeger


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. do you realize? the flaming lips


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

8. Guess What? - Keyshia Cole


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) (there were two 8s) are we the waiting? by green day.

songs about cars.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. *I'm In Love With My Car*- Queen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Cars" - Gary Numan


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Pontiac - Fred Eaglesmith


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

4. I Woke Up in A Car-Something Corporate


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. driving with my gears in reverse - two lone swordsmen


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

6. Jesus Built my Hotrod - Ministry


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Get Out of my Dreams and into my Car - Billy Ocean


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Fairydust said:


> 7. Get Out of my Dreams and into my Car - Billy Ocean


Bah! I can't believe it took us 7 tries to get the the most obvious (and best) one!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

9. Fast Cars and Freedom- Rascall Flatts


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

10. Jerry was a race car driver - Primus

Songs about Mondays (because I have a case of them (which sounds like it should be a song)).


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

1)I don't like Mondays - Boomtown rats


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

2. Stormy Monday - T-Bone Walker


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Monday" - Wilco


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

4) rainy monday, by shiny toy guns.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "A Monday Date" - Louis Armstrong & His Hot Five


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

6. Manic Monday - Some 80's band that I'm too lazy to look up


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

7. Monday Morning Church- Alan Jackson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Monday, Monday-The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blue Monday -New Order

Christmas songs.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. No Presents for Christmas - King Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. A Holly Jolly Christmas - Burl Ives


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Christmas at the Zoo" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. Santa Claus is coming to the ghetto - Snoop Dogg


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. That Britney Spears Christmas song that I LOVE and don't care who knows it - Britney Spears


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Scarlett Ribbons-Bunch of people (Harry Belafonte, Perry Come, Joan Baez, etc)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Gold and Green-Sugarland


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Santa Baby - the Saccharines


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

9. Rudolph the Red Nosed reindeer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Christmas Island - Leon Redbone

Songs with a type of metal in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "The Man in the Iron Mask" - Billy Bragg


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Fool's Gold - The Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Gold Rush Brides - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

6. Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

7) Iron man - Black sabbath


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

*Silver and Gold*
You know! From "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer." The Christmas tv special...


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Silver - Echo and The Bunnymen


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

10. Goldfrapp - Pilots On A Star

now post songs with the name of a fruit in it ^ ^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Blueberry Hill" - Fats Domino


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Orange Skies - Love


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Strawberry Fields Forever" - The Beatles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Who Lives in a Pineapple Under the Sea?-Steven Hillenberg

:boogie


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Peaches- The Presidents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Peach, Plum, Pear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9. *Strawberry Swing* by Coldplay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Little Green Apples" - O.C. Smith

Songs about friendship.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Friends are Evil - Jesu


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Friend of the devil - Grateful Dead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Thank You for Being a Friend" - Andrew Gold


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. You got a friend in me - Randy Newman :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "You've Got a Friend" - James Taylor


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. You've got a friend - Carole King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Your Faithful Friend - Abra Moore


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

8. Just Friends - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Friend - Keely Hawkes


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*Hollywood's Swingin'*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

jook said:


> *Hollywood's Swingin'*


I don't get how that's related to friendship? Anyway, you made the tenth post so you get to choose the subject for the next 10 songs!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

10. Farewell My Friend - Dennis Wilson

Songs that mention an American state. I don't think that was done yet..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. California - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

2. Moonlight on Vermont - Captain Beefheart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Going to Georgia" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mississippi - Afroman


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Alabama - Neil Young


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Hotel Arizona" - Wilco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Georgia on My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Oklahoma U.S.A." - The Kinks


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9. *Sink, Florida, Sink* by Against Me!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) jersey, by mayday parade.

songs about dancing.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Dancing in the moonlight - Thin Lizzy


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

2. *I Hope You Dance *-- Lee Ann Womack


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I Learned to Dance in Mississippi" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

4. Sadie Hawkins Dance- Relient K


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Dancing Fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> 5. Dancing Fool - Frank Zappa


That song is so awesome.

6. Dance me to the end of love - Leonard Cohen


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

7. Dance Motherf***** Dance - Violent Femmes

(Two 'dance's for the price of one)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> 6. Dance me to the end of love - Leonard Cohen


But not as awesome as that one.

8. John, I'm only dancing - David Bowie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

pollster said:


> 7. Dance Motherf***** Dance - Violent Femmes
> 
> (Two 'dance's for the price of one)


Does that mean I should have skipped to nine?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Let's dance - David Bowie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 Dance Naked - peace, love, and war

songs that....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hmm.......


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

dammit!! I'm too slow!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

songs about a state of mind?

1. Georgia on my Mind - Ray Charles

(yes, it's lame, but it's all I could come up with. I'm only one woman! I can't keep putting out *all* the fires!)


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

2. Where is my mind - Pixies


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. In my mind's eye - Small Faces

(Does that count?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. One Track Mind - Eric Clapton


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Empire State Of Mind - Jay-Z & Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Divided Minds - Cryptic Slaughter


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

7) i'm not sick but i'm not well, by lit.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "There's Too Much On My Mind" - The Kinks


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*9. New York State of Mind* -- Billy Joel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Trouble In Mind" - blues standard

Songs about guns.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Time to get a gun - Fred Eaglesmith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Don't Take Your Guns to Town" - Johnny Cash


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. 21 Guns-Green Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "32-20 Blues" - Robert Johnson


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*I Shot the Sherriff -- Bob Marley*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

6. Guns of Brixton - The Clash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Pistol Packin' Mama" - Al Dexter


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

We Both Reached For the Gun- Chicago


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. ruby - kenny rogers? is that right?

I only include this one because it cracks me up, and has that line: "if I could git my gun I'd put her in the ground" . Stupid song. In my navy office, we used to make up our own lines:

"you painted up your **ts and rolled and curled your ***ic hair.
O ruby are you contemplating wearing underwear?"

there's more, but that's all for now. that still makes me laugh out loud. Weird sense of humor I guess.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ :lol

9. Eton Rifles - The Jam


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

10. The Devil's Right Hand - Steve Earle (Though I only know the Johnny Cash version)

Songs related to Dreaming


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. I dreamed I saw St. Augustine-Bob Dylan


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. Dream, dream, dream (repeat at least 20 times) - the Everly Brothers


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Dreams - The Kinks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Dream of Life" - Billie Holiday

(btw, we had eleven gun songs!)


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Green green grass of home-By just about every country artist from the 60s.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

6. Sweet Dreams - Beyonce


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Graveyard Dream Blues" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. I have a Dream - Abba


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) Dream a little dream of me - Mama (i choked on a ham sandwich) Cass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since our friend above didn't supply us with a subject: Songs about Good or Evil.

1. Evil Love - Meat puppets


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. Good - Better Than Ezra


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

3) i'm your villain, by franz ferdinand.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bad Man Coming - Crooked Fingers


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

6. It's all good - Fantasia


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

7) dance with the devil, by breaking benjamin.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*The Devil Went Down To Georgia *--Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Everyone Is Good-Roches


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Evil Will Prevail" - The Flaming Lips

Songs about illness or disease.


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

1. Homesick Mercy Me


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

2. *Disease* by Matchbox 20


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. Sick Man - Alice in Chains


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Girlfriend in a coma - The Smiths


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence - Dream Theater


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. Man Flu - the double x hypochondriacs


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. 19th Nervous Breakdown - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sick as a Dog - Aerosmith


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) Green disease - Pearl jam

Songs with a famous person in them.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Halle Berry (She's Fine) - Hurricane Chris & Superstar


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Hats off to Roy Harper - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Christopher Columbus" - jazz standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I'm Henry VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

7. Marilyn Manson Ate My Girlfriend- Relient K


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Tom Courtenay" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Jesus Christ Superstar-Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

10. *Clint Eastwood* by the Gorillaz

A song with a title that has absolutely nothing to do with the lyrics...


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. For a pessimist, I'm pretty optimistic - Paramore


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

3. *The Jetset Life Is Gonna Kill You* by My Chemical Romance


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. Rainy Day Women #12 and #35 - Bob Dylan (unless someone wants to interpret the lyrics in a way that incorporates the title?)


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

*The 59th Street Bridge Song* -- Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

6. *Pretzel Logic* -- Steely Dan


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. Green Onions - booker t and the mg's


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8. that green gentleman, by panic! at the disco.


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Thirty-three --Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

oops! #9 above


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

10.) *This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I'm on This Song* -- System of a Down

OK, I have a confession. This was one tough category so I found a site called "Song Titles Not Used as Lyrics -- well, somebody had to dig us out of this hole!:evil

Songs with titles that have animal names in them


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Cat's in the cradle-Harry Chapin


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

2) boats and birds, by gregory and the hawk.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Weasels Ripped my Flesh - Frank Zappa


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Puppy Love - Osmond Brothers


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

#4 above ( I always forget the number, damit!)


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. The Bird And The Worm - Owl City


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

6. Jefferson Airplane - "White Rabbit"


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

7. Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

8. Neon Tiger - The Killers


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. She Wolf - Shakira


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) eye of the tiger, by... um... survivor?

okay, songs about fame.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Bros - When Will I Be Famous?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. Fame - David Bowie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Big in Japan - Tom Waits


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Fruit tree - Nick Drake


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

5. Rock Superstar-Cypress Hill


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

6) smile for the paparazzi, by cobra starship.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

*7. Guns N' Roses - Get In The Ring*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Planet Telex - Radiohead


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

*9. Good Charlotte - Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous*


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

10. Free Man in Paris - Joni Mitchell

Loooooooooooong song titles


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

And they say size doesn't matter... :b

1. Genesis - Doesn't Anybody Stay Together Anymore


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

3) the only difference between martyrdom and suicide is press coverage, by panic! at the disco.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

*4. Pet Shop Boys - I Dont Know What You Want But I Cant Give It Anymore*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Sir B. McKenzie's Daughter's Lament for the 77th Mounted Lancers Retreat from the Straits of Loch Knombe, in the Year of Our Lord 1727, on the Occasion of the Announcement of Her Marriage to the Laird of Kinleakie - Fairport Convention

I think we have a winner :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6.^no way! 

If you emptied out all your pockets honey you could not make the change-Roches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Anaheim, Azusa, and Cucamonga Sewing Circle, Book Review and Timing Association - Jan & Dean


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> 5. Sir B. McKenzie's Daughter's Lament for the 77th Mounted Lancers Retreat from the Straits of Loch Knombe, in the Year of Our Lord 1727, on the Occasion of the Announcement of Her Marriage to the Laird of Kinleakie - Fairport Convention
> 
> I think we have a winner :b


Damn! I think we do!

8. Like the Howling Glory of the Darkest Winds, This Voice Was Thunderous and the Words Holy, Tangling Their Way Around Our Hearts and Clutching Our Innocent Awe - Red Sparowes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Standing Outside A Broken Phone Booth With Money In My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) you be the anchor that keeps my feet on the ground, i'll be the wings that keep your heart in the clouds. by mayday parade.

songs that make you cry when you listen to them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I Miss You - ... And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. A Dustland Fairytale - The Killers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Cliff Richard singing anything - I'm crying for it to STOP!!!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

3) miserable at best, by mayday parade.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Wish You Were Here-Pink Floyd


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. Cant think of any songs now that make me cry. Harmony used to be a sure fire way to make me cry until recently, so I'll just put that.

harmony - elton john


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

6. Unbeautiful - Lesley Roy


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

7. Have You Ever - Brandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9. *Here, There, and Everywhere* by the Beatles


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) Everybody hurts - REM

Christmas songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

2. *Happy Christmas (War Is Over)* by John Lennon and Yoko Ono


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. anything by the trans siberian orchestra (instrumentals, but I love them)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Why Can't It Be Christmastime All Year - Rosie Thomas


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

6. Merry Mutha****in' Christmas - Eazy E










(I think I recognize that hat. It appears to be making the rounds)


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

8. Oi to the World - I'm thinking of the No Doubt version, but it was originally by the Vandals


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

9. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - The Irish Rovers


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10. 2000 miles-The Pretenders

New category............Songs about distance


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. I Would Walk 500 Miles-The Proclaimers!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. the loneliness of thelong distance runner - iron maiden

(I loved his porsche/hearse!!)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Two Hundred More Miles - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. So Far Away-Carole King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Thousand Miles From Nowhere - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Over The Hills And Far Away" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Long Distance Love - Tamia


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Long Distance - Brandy


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. Long distance love - little feat

songs with veggies in the title...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Can-O-Corn - Coolio


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. the king of carrot flowers - neutral milk hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sweet Potato Pie - James Taylor


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. sprout and the bean - joanna newsom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Vegetables - Jan & Dean


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Vegetable Man" - Pink Floyd


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

8. Green Onions - Booker T. & the MG's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pass the Peas - James Brown


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I had no idea that vegetables were such a popular subject for songwriters.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^who is that song by?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> ^who is that song by?


It's a slow blues that I just composed now. It's going to be a hit I tell you.

I had no idea that vegetables,
were such a popular subject,
for soooooooooongwriters!!!!!!

It was commissioned by the Vienna Vegetable Orchestra.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

but where is the electric eggplant?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

leonardess said:


> but where is *the electric eggplant*?


Weren't they a garage band from suburban Cleveland around 1968-69?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Kinda weird how people are posting without adding song #10 and having to do a new category. And how I'm just observing that phenomenon without really participating in it. That's pretty interesting too.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Kinda weird how people are posting without adding song #10 and having to do a new category. And how I'm just observing that phenomenon without really participating in it. That's pretty interesting too.


There's a lot of pressure in choosing a new category!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10!! Goober Peas-Kingston Trio

Songs about altered states


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Just dropped in (to see what condition my condition was in) -Kenny Rogers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. california just slid into the sea - the fantasists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Drunk with the Thought of You - Sheryl Crow


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

4. Love Drunk - Boys Like Girls


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Heroin" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Everything Zen - Bush


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

7. Ænima - Tool


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. I can see for miles-The Who


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Cocaine Habit Blues-Grateful Dead


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

Interesting Drug - Morrissey

Songs about transportation


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Fast Cars - Aesop Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 455 Rocket - Kathy Mattea


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Cars - Paul Newman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ragtop Cadillac - Lone Star


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. The Train-The Roches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Two Left Feet - Anya Marina


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

8. I like Trains - Fred Eaglesmith (i could do a whole "10 songs" just on FE transportation songs)


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

9. The Draize Train - The Smiths


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10) take me away, by fefe dobson.

songs about the seasons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Seasons In The Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. Gold and Green-Sugarland


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

3) summer skin, by death cab for cutie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Summer's Ending - Abra Moore


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Winter Wonderland


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

In the summertime - Thirsty Merc


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. Season of the Witch-Donovan


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. The Boys Of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Autumn Fallin' - JayMay

Songs about mental disorders.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Crazy - Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. A.D.D. Theme - A.D.D.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne (the crazies is a documented disorder right?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bi Polar - Assemblage 23


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Depression - Black Flag


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Paranoia Will Destroy You-Swollen Members


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Schizophrenia" - Sonic Youth


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "Brain Damage" - Pink Floyd


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Bipolar Bear - Morningwood


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) Tourettes - Nirvana

Songs which sparked controversy whether it be the lyrics, title, or video content.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Like a Prayer - Madonna


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

2. I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Goodbye Earl – Dixie Chicks


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. My Humps - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dear God - XTC


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "**** tha Police" - N.W.A.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

8. Cop Killer - Body Count


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Used to Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. The End - The Doors

Songs with a girls' name in the title


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Corrina, Corrina" - Bob Dylan


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Julie - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

4. Valerie - The Zutons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Maryanne - Dressy Bessy


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

6. Henrietta - The Fratellis


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

7. Roxanne - The Police


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Celia Inside - The Cardigans


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

10. Donna - Ritchie Valens

Songs with '_home_' in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

2. Homeward Bound -- Paul Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Home by the Sea - Genesis


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

4. Homesick - Kings of Convenience


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Safe European Home" - The Clash


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

6. Home - Michael Bublé


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

7. Barbarism Begins At Home - The Smiths


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

8. Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

She's Leaving Home - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Close to Home - Concrete Blonde

Songs with titles of things you might find in your home.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

1. So Much Wine - The Handsome Family

(well, actually no, but I do have one bottle I need to get "rid" of)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

2. Bed - J. Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pizza Cutter - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

4. Cactus - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Smoke Detector - Rilo Kiley


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

6. Coffee & TV - Blur


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

7. The Sugarcubes - Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mouthwash - Kate Nash


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Dirty Glass - WHY?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

10. Rockin' Chair - The Band

Titles with animals - and they can't be mammals. Go!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Free Bird, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redbird - Heather Nova


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Bugs - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Frogs - Alice in Chains


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

5) fireflies, by owl city.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Gunslinging Bird" - Charles Mingus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

8 ) Boris the spider - The who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Lost Cat - Catatonia


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

(10) The Snakes Crawl at night, Charlie Pride.

New topic I guess.

Songs to do with "Rain"


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

1. Rainbirds - Tom Waits


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. The Rain (Supa Dupa Fly) - Missy Elliott


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Who'll Stop The Rain, Creedance Clearwater Revival.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

4) November rain - Guns n roses


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

5) Naked in the rain - Red hot chilli peppers


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Riders on the storm - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

8. Only Happy When It Rains - Garbage


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Have You Ever Seen The Rain, Credence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

10. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since the above member didn't give us a new subject: Songs with fruit in the title.

1. Ballad of Lemons - Blonde Redhead


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

2. *Strawberry Fields Forever* by the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Sweet Cherry Wine-Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Since the above member didn't give us a new subject: Songs with fruit in the title.
> 
> 1. Ballad of Lemons - Blonde Redhead


D'oh! I knew I forgot something. ops

5. Black Cherry - Goldfrapp


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

7. Tomato Head - Shonen Knife


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Apples Peaches Pumpkin Pie - the....temptations, I think?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin

Songs with a boys' name in the title


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Beck - Harry Partch


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

3. Frank Zappa - Bobby Brown


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Happiness Stan - Small Faces


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. Hey Joe - Daniel Johnston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Johnny B Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ballad of Cleo & Joe - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. David Watts - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals

Songs with some type of clothing in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Red Shoes - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hat Full of Stars - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Long cool woman in a black dress - The Hollies


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4 A White Sport Coat (and a pink carnation) Marty Robbins


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. The Jean Genie - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kerosene Hat - Cracker


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Hand in glove - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cheap Sunglasses - ZZ Top


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

9. "Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat" - Bob Dylan


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. Dress - PJ Harvey

Songs with an animal in the title (hope that hasn't already been done?)


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. *Peace Frogs* by the Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Camel's Back - Psapp


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Seagull - Ride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Monkey - Poets & Pornstars


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Cat on the wall - PJ Harvey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Lamb's Book of Life - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

7. Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Black dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Very Ape - Nirvana


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

10. Blind Tiger - Layo & Bushwacka

Songs with the color red in the title.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

1) the red, by chevelle.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. gimme a ******* girl - bellamy brothers


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Red Angel Dragnet" - The Clash


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

4. Red Red Red - Fiona Apple


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

5. "Red Hot" - Jurassic 5


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Red Sector A - Rush


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Red Red Wine, UB40.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Wine Red-The Hush Sound


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "They're Red Hot" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall

Songs with Angel(s) in the title.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. Angels On The Moon - Thriving Ivory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fleet of Angels - Taja Sevelle


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Angel - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Angels Hung Around - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. Angel of the Morning-Merrilee Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Where Angels Fear To Tread - Bryan Adams


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

7) Angel of Harlem - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Angels Wanna Wear My Red Shoes - Elvis Costello


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Angel Of Mine - Monica


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

10. Angel - Sarah McLachlan

Songs with odd numbers in the title.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. If 6 was 9-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

2. *7 Minutes In Heaven (Atavan Halen)* by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

3. 15 Step - Radiohead


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. One Love, Bob Marley.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. One, Two Step - Ciara


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. 99 Red Balloons-Lena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Between the 1 and the 9 - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

8. *'39* by Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

10. 123 Me - Black Moth Super Rainbow

Songs with a nautical theme.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. When the Ship Hits the Sand - Little Jimmie Dickens


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Crystal Ship - The Doors


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. _Sloop John B_ - The Beach Boys


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

4) ocean and atlantic, by mayday parade.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. The Mariner's Revenge Song - The Decemberists


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

6. *Yellow Submarine* by the Beatles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Six months in a leaky boat, Split Enz.


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

8. Sailor Song - Regina Spektor


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Fisherman's blues - The Waterboys


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Miss Meggie said:


> 2. *Strawberry Fields Forever* by the Beatles


Nice. Yumm. Great song, too.

10. When the Ship Comes In - Bob Dylan

someone else pick the topic...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

You woulda picked a good topic, Zephyr. 

Moving on, songs about longing for home, or some place you aint.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. *Homeward Bound* by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Sweet Home Chicago" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Carolina in my mind-James Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Nowhere in Idaho - Rednex


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

5) gunslinger, by avenged sevenfold.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6) Country Road, John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bored in Paris - Ultrababyfat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. Sweet Home Alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. California au Revoir - Sal's Birdland


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "I Feel Like Going Home" - Yo La Tengo

Songs about school.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. F*** School - The Replacements


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2. _Rock 'n' Roll High School_ by The Ramones


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Popular - Nada Surf


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

4. No Such Thing - John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. School on Fire - Greta


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

6) School - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. We Don't Need No Education-Pink Floyd


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

9) school's out, by... um... is it alice cooper?


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

10. Skools Out... - Ladytron

Songs with body parts (keep it clean!) in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Your Feet's Too Big" - Fats Waller


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

deux - tango in my tummy - the floor is made of lava


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. God Shuffled his Feet, Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4. Jamesphoney & Jamesreindeer- Rough Tongue Surface [second degree] - [adrift]


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

5. I've Got Two Legs - Monty Python


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. Sad Eyes - Bat for Lashes


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

7. Brown Eyes - Beyonce


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Letters Have No Arms" - Ernest Tubb


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Brown Eyed Girl-Van Morrison


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

10. I just wanna hold your hand -- Beatles

Ahh, someone else choose a topic...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs you listen to on a bad day. :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Neil Sedaka - Laughter in the Rain


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. Harmony - Elton John


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

4. Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

5. Immortality - Pearl Jam


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

6. Vindicated - Dashboard Confessional


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. I'm my 5am loveliest and the coffee grounds don't look so hot either - the battleaxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. New Drink for the Old Drunk - Crooked Fingers


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

9) Nutshell - Alice in chains


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Broken Hearts Are For *******s-Frank Zappa

Songs about aliens/space


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

1. Exo-politics - Muse


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fly to the Moon and Back, Savage Garden


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Space Oddity-David Bowie


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

4. Subterranean Homesick Alien - Radiohead


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

5. 2000 Light Years From Home - Rolling Stones


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 rocket man - elton john


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

7. Alien Girl - Ed Rush


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. My Alien-Simple Plan


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Fly me to the Moon-Frank Sinatra, Tony Bennett, bunch of others


----------



## henrinaiara (Jan 10, 2010)

Breakthrough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle

Songs about natural disasters.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Like a hurricane-Neil Young


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. It's the end of the world as we know it-R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Here Comes The Flood - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. Five Feet High and Rising, Johnny Cash


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. A hard rain's a-gonna fall-Bob Dylan


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

7) Tornado of souls - Megadeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. I feel the earth move - Carole King


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Landslide-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Snowstorm" - Galaxie 500

Songs about royalty (kings, queens, princes, princesses, etc.).


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Good idea!

1. Queen Jane Approximately - Bob Dylan


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

2. The Queen is Dead - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. King of the Jailhouse - Aimee Mann


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Rain King-Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Duke or Earl-Gene Chandler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. King of Tragedy - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Kingdom Hall-Van Morrison


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Porcelain Pillow Princess - Variex


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

10. *God Save the Queen* by Queen

(I should get a bonus point for having royalty in both the title and the artist!)

Songs with a time of day in them.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

1. Matchbox 20 - 3 AM


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Rock Around the Clock, Bill Haley and the Comets.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. 10AM Automatic - The Black Keys


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

4. *7 O'clock News/Silent Night* by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. From the morning - Nick Drake


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Sunny Afternoon-The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Breathe (2 AM) - Anna Nalick


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "In the Midnight Hour" - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Quarter to Three - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10. Morning has broken-Cat Stevens

Songs about communication in whatever form


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Call me - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Shout - Tears for Fears


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Talk to you - Small Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Skywriting - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. The Letter-The Boxtops


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Message in a Bottle" - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Smoke Signals - Conor Oberst


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Hello, Goodbye-The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Write Myself a Letter" - Fats Waller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Calling Elvis - Dire Straits

Songs that make you want to sing along.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Sha La La La Lee - Small Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lola - The Kinks


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. _Sex and Violence_ by The Exploited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. Melissa-Allman Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. All I Really Want - Alanis Morissette


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Light my fire - The Doors


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. What I like about you-The Romantics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

10. *We Will Rock You/We Are The Champions* by Queen

Songs with an animal in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "The Fox in the Snow" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. White Rabbit-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Pony Blues" - Charley Patton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sleeping Dogs - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. Wild Horses-Rolling Stones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Piggies" - The Beatles


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

7. "Ape Uprising" - The Lord Weird Slough Feg


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Black eyed dog-Nick Drake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Posi rep^

9. Otogima Horse - 4 Bonjour's Parties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Electric Bird - Sia

Songs of Size (ex: Big, Little, Wide, etc.).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Eyes Wide Open-Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Big Jumps - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

3.* The Grand Conjuration - Opeth*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Little Man - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. Tiny Dancer-Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Into the Great Wide Open - Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7. *Honey, This Mirror Isn't Big Enough For The Two Of Us* by My Chemical Romance


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Giant Steps" - John Coltrane


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9) Baby Elephant Walk


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. In A Big Country-Big Country

Songs to play at a wedding


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Love Stinks" - The J. Geils Band


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Here Comes the Bride.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Feel Good - James Brown


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "I Knew the Bride When She Used To Rock and Roll" -- Nick Lowe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Nothing Compares To You - Sinead O’Connor


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

6. Crush - David Archuleta


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. White Wedding-Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. close to you - the carpenters


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. I will always love you, Whitney Houston.

Songs about the City.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. City of Angels - The Distillers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "In the City in the Rain" - The 6ths w/Lou Barlow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Paradise City - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4) Hot in the City, Billy Idol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. summer in the city - lovin spoonful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Union City Blue - Blondie


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7. *Suffragette City* by David Bowie


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Downtown-Petula Clark


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. New York City Rhythm-Barry Manilow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Cities" - Talking Heads

Songs about jobs/trades/occupations/etc.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "At My Job" - Dead Kennedys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Ice Cream Man" - Jonathan Richman


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3) Get a Haircut and Get a Real Job. George Thorogood


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Career opportunities - The Clash


----------



## bfree15 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bright Future in Sales - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. 5 O'Clock World-The Vogues


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Working 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Telephone Man - Meri Wilson


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

9. Into Eternity - Assassin of the Light


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck

Songs about parent(s).


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. *Daddy Sang Bass* by Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mama, I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. mama don't dance (but she can rock and roll) - um...uh - 3 dog night?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4) Mama Mia. ABBA.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys - Willie Nelson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Father and Son- Cat Stevens


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"For You" by Staind


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "If I Could Hear My Mother Pray Again" - Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

10. *Mama* by My Chemical Romance

Songs that have something to do with water.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "You Left the Water Running" - James and Bobby Purify


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Rivers of Babylon, Boney M.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Take Me to the River" - Al Green


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

4. The Night and the Silent Water - Opeth


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. And it stoned me-Van Morrison


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. wade in the water - Eva Cassidy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Jesus Gave Me Water" - The Soul Stirrers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Black Water - uh....3 dog night, again?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Love Me like A River Does - Melody Gardot


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10. Green River- CCR, or possibly (could be) 3 dog night. Maybe.

Songs by bands that have a color in their name


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

1. "Drifting and Falling" -- Ocean Blue


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Harley and Rose, The Black Sorrows.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. I love the night-Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4. War Pigs - Black Sabbath. or 3 dog night.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Suck My Kiss" - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

"Smoke on the Water" - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stone Cold - Blackwater James


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. House of the rising sun-Frijid Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "We're Going to Be Friends" - The White Stripes

Songs with "song" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Monster Song - Psapp


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Song Against Sex" - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Song for Neen - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

4. "This Is Not a Love Song" - Public Image Ltd.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Boob Song - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

6. "The Song of the Tomb" - Primordial


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Someone Else's Song" - Wilco


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "My Song" - Labi Siffre


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

9 I'll have to say I love you in a song. - Jim Croce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Skeleton Song - Kate Nash

Songs with a flower in the title.


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

1. "Black Rose Immortal" - Opeth


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Ramblin' Rose - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Gypsy Rose Lee - The Distillers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Lotus Blossom" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Daisy, Daisy - Valentines Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Build Me Up Buttercup" - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Crimson and Clover - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

8. "Iris" by The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dandelion - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10) Where the Desert Flowers Bloom, Slim Dusty

Songs about trains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I'm the Train - Bob Woodruff


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Gunna Ride a Blue Train. Johnny Cash.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Born on a Train" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Love Train - The O'Jays


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "The Gospel Train" - traditional spiritual


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Marrakesh Express - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Driver 8- R.E.M.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Take the 'A' Train" - Duke Ellington


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

9. Casey Jones - Grateful Dead


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

10. "Downtown Train" by Rod Stewart

Songs about children


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Motherless Children Have a Hard Time" - traditional


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) We are the World.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Teach Your Children" -- Crosby, Stills and Nash


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. The Kids-Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bless the Beasts and Children - The Carpenters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Child's Song" - Fred Hersch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. One boy, one girl - Collin Raye


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "I Kill Children" - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mother and Child Reunion - Paul Simon


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

10. "Children of the Revolution" by T-Rex

protest songs (dunno if that's been done already?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. War - Bob Marley


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

2. "As Rome Burns" - Primordial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. I feel like I'm fixin to die-Country Joe and the Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Signs - The Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ohio - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Masters of War" by Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Fortunate Son-CCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. If I Had a Hammer - Pete Seeger

A.T.F. (Alcohol, tobacco, firearms) songs.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (That Cigarette)" - Tex Williams and the Western Caravan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Love and a .45 - Chris Knight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

3. 9:24 Cigarette - Alias & Tarsier


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thank God for Jack Daniels - Sex Slaves


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. Happiness is a warm gun-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Can I Take My Gun to Heaven - Cracker


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Cigarettes and Alcohol" -- Oasis


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8. Jack Daniel's and Pizza - Carnivore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Longnecks, Cigarettes - Danni Leigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Alcohol" - The Kinks

Songs about dreams/dreaming.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Daydream-Robin Trower


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Define a Transparent Dream" - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Little Dreamer - Van Halen


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

5. In My Dreams - EELS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Dream's Lost on Me - Blondie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "The Girl in My Dreams Tries to Look Like You" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dream Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

9. Pearl's Dream - Bat For Lashes


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Dream a little dream of me - Ella Fitzgerald

Songs with words in a language other than English


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Asche Zu Asche - Rammstein


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

2. Amari Szi Amari - Csokolom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. KV'V Ome O Kahalvv - Abra Moore


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Merched Ya Neud Gwallt Eu Gilydd" - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

5. Glosoli - Sigur Ros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Zeit Nach dem Sturm - Faun


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Metamorfose Ambulante" by Raul Seixas


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8. Hybrid Rainbow - The Pillows


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

9. Esh - Moshe Perez


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Sukiyaki-Kyo Sakamoto

Songs that have won Grammys


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Can You Feel the Love Tonight" by Elton John


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "Send In the Clowns" by Judy Collins (1976 song of the year grammy - lol)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I Write the Songs" - Barry Manilow (ironically, not written by Barry Manilow)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Janie's Got A Gun-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. (Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Bridge Over Troubled Water" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bullet With Butterfly Wings - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

8. Viva la Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Losing My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

10. You've got a friend - James Taylor and Carole King

Songs from movie soundtracks


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. *One Door Opens* by Richard Thompson ("Driving Lessons" soundtrack)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple (Pleasantville)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head" - B.J. Thomas (_Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Moving in Stereo - The Cars (Fast Times at Ridgemont High)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. Anyone Else But You-Moody Peaches-Juno


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "New York, New York" by Nina Hagen (_Party Monster_)


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

7. "Stuck in the middle with you" Stealers Wheel (_Reservoir Dogs_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Twist and Shout - The Beatles (Ferris Bueller's Day Off)


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

10.Purple Rain - Prince (Purple Rain)

one word songs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1) Hero - Mariah Carey.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gel - Collective Soul


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Bittch-Rolling Stones


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

4. Black- Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Solitude" - Duke Ellington


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Ironic" by Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Loser - Beck


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8. Dracula - Iced Earth


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. Jumpers - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

10. "Botnus" by Buckethead


Songs from the 90's


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Tennessee" - Arrested Development


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3) Cherry Pie - Warrant.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

4. Ace Of Base - The Sign


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Spice Girls- 2 Become 1


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

6. Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm

God I haven't heard this song in forever *OD's on nostalgia*


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Three Little Pigs" - Green Jello


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

8. pearl jam- jeremy


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9. Who Will Save Your Soul - Jewel


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

10. "No Rain" by Blind Melon


Songs including peoples names


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Something for Joey" - Mercury Rev


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

2. Mandy - Barry Manilow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Pablo and Andrea" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Lola-The Kinks


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

5. Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6) Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

7. Adam's Song - Blink 182


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

8. Hey Joni - Sonic Youth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Roxanne-The Police


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

10. Allison - Elvis Costello

Ahh...Michael Jackson songs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Thriller! -Michael Jackson


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. Smooth Criminal


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3) Black or White.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Billie Jean


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

5. She's Out Of My Life


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Bad"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Beat It


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8. Man In The Mirror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. This Is It


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

10. Will You Be There

Songs with the name of a country in the title


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Born in the U.S.A.-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Don't Cry for Me Argentina - Eva Peron


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Digging to China" - The Sunshine Fix


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

4. Back In The U.S.S.R. - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bedlam in Belgium - AC/DC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "The Flowers of Guatemala" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Canada - Justice Klade


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

8. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Mexico-James Taylor


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10) Africa - Toto.

Songs with any kind of vehicle mentioned in the lyrics.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

1. Highway Star - Deep Purple


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) The Pushbike Song - The Mixtures.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Casey Jones" by the Grateful Dead


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

4. Porcupine Tree - Trains


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

5. Gary Allen- Watching Airplanes


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Fast Car-Tracy Chapman


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

7) i'm in love with my car, by queen.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Won't be home- Old 97's


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

(^ was actually 9)

10. "Starship" - MC5

Songs with Mr. or Mrs. in the title.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Mr. Disco" by New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mr. Trouble - Kami Lyle


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Mr. Tambourine Man" by Bob Dylan


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 He's misstra know it all - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "Dancing With Mr. D" by The Rolling Stones


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Please Mr. Postman - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mr. Brownstone - Guns N' Roses


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. mr. brightside - the killers

was that the fastest 10 songs ever?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, a new category....let's see.......songs about dancing.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. safety dance - men without hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Can Dance - Mr. President


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. don't feel like dancing - scissor sisters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. dancing shoes - arctic monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gettin' Jiggy Wit It - Will Smith


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. Two Step - Dave Mathews Band


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "I'm Your Boogie Man" by KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9. bustin a move - the gone jackals


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Sun Goes Down and the World Goes Dancing" - The Magnetic Fields

Songs about furniture.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. sideboard song - chas and dave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Crumbs From Your Table - U2


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 angry chair - alice in chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. My Side of the Bed - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. beanbag chair - yo la tengo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Put the Book Back on the Shelf" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rocking Chair - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7.wicker chair - kings of leon


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Sofa Song" by the Kooks


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Girl in the Mirror-Brittney Spears

Songs sung by a gay/lesbian singer


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Faith" by George Michael


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "Constant Craving" by KD Lang


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

3. Breaking The Law - Judas Priest


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I Thought You Were My Boyfriend" - The Magnetic Fields (Stephin Merritt)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Cigarettes & Chocolate Milk - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Tiny Dancer" by Elton John


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Radio gaga - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bring Me Some Water - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

10. "Little Sister" by Rufus Wainwright


Songs about siblings


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1) He ain't heavy, he's my brother - The Hollies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sister Blister - Alanis Morissette


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Sister Christian-Night Ranger


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Brothers in arms-Dire Straits


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

5. Stay Out Of My Dreams - Type O Negative


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Sister-Creed


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Sibling Rivalry" by The Simpsons


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "Little Brother" - Grizzly Bear


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Little Sister - Nico


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> 9. Little Sister - Nico


Touche.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, I don't have a playlist or an iPod.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Songs on your playlist/ipod

10. We Are Family-Sister Sledge. I changed my answer!
Oh, sorry Tutliputli..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ha!

1. Respect - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Come as You Are - Nirvana.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. Rockafella - fatboy slim


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. God Only Knows-Beach Boys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4. Harmony - Elton John


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmph, I'm just going to throw in a random song I listened to today then. 

5. Horchata - Vampire Weekend


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. I see you baby - fatboy slim, again


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

(there were two 3s)

8. "Mississippi River Blues" - Jimmie Rodgers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9. you are the sunshine of my life - stevie wonder


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Stars of Track and Field" - Belle and Sebastian

Songs about characters from literature/folklore/mythology/etc.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. White Rabbit-Jefferson Airplane


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Legend of John Henry's Hammer" - Johnny Cash


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Romeo and Juliet" by Dire Straits


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Grendel's Mother" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Beauty and the Beast" by David Bowie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6) Puff the Magic Dragon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "The Ballad of Tom Joad" - Woody Guthrie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Vampire - Bif Naked


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

10. "Dracula's Castle" by New Order

songs about rebellion


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. White Riot - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Revolution - The Beatles


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Fight the Power" by Public Enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. We’re Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. I fought the law - The Clash


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 anarchy in the UK = sex pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. My Generation - The Who


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 the wall - pink floyd (does that count? I think it does...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. (You Gotta) Fight for Your Right (To Party) - Beastie Boys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh crap. 10, 10......


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10. Talkin bout a revolution-Tracy Chapman

OK, since some cowards^^^^^won't pick a category, we're stuck with songs about cardboard

No, me neither. But since expectations have been deftly lowered, how bout songs about teen angst ( or any angst, but teen angst is the best)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Man in a (cardboard) Box - Alice in Chains (we're still doing cardboard, right? corrugated or boxboard? or can it be any paper product?)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm with zoo guy. cardboard it is. 


pfffftt!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2 cardboard reb el - flunk


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If I'm reading Atticus correctly, it's teen angst.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cardb oard.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

i'll take you both on.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I thought he was just using cardboard as a metaphor for bland, boring categories.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 cardboard cutout sundown - captain beefheart. who says cardboard is boring?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. (Cardboard) Box of Rain - Grateful Dead


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. cardboard believer - full devil jacket


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

OK, trying to make everone happy, it's angst over cardboard as a categ.....um..........


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Nevermind,

6. The boxer-Simon and Garfunkel :clap


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Well played.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

7. "Brown Boxes" - The Spinto Band


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Little boxes-Malvina Reynolds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Big Boxes - Jody Kessler


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

10. Little Black Box - Stan Walker

Movie Theme Songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Kiss From A Rose - Seal (Batman Forever)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. My Heart Will Go On-Celine Dion-Titanic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Take My Breath Away - Berlin (Top Gun)


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. The Wrestler-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Playground Love" by Air (_The Virgin Suicides_)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

6. Streets Of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7) Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jnr.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. Superfreak-Rick James-Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

9. Circle Of Life - Elton John (The Lion King)


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

10. Everything I do, I do it for you - Robin Hood Theme Song

Ahh...boy band songs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1) Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears for Fears.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bye Bye Bye - 'N Sync


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. I Want it That way-Backstreet Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. This Time Around - Hanson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Bye Bye Love" - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Step By Step - New Kids on the Block


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

7. Invisible Man - 98 Degrees


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Big Girls Don't Cry-Jersey Boys


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Candy Girl - New Edition


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10) Hold Me Now - Thompson Twins.

Songs about sporting events.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "World in Motion" by New Order


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Center field-John Fogarty


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Take Me Out to the Ball Game-Jack Norworth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4) It's the World in Union - Rugby Union World Cup song.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. American Pie-Don McLean (there's a football game in there)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bah! can't think of any!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "One Shining Moment" -- Luther Vandross


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Catfish" by Bob Dylan


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Hurricane-Bob Dylan


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

9. "Cricket" by The Kinks


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10) Howzat - Sherbert.

I did the last 10 so I'll let someone else choose a topic this time.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

11 lol T-E-A-M (the Baseball Game) Your a good man Charlie brown

Songs that are about a person

1 Mini the Moocher - Cab Calloway


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Twisterella - Ride


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. Roxanne - the police


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4) Me and Bobby McGee - Charlie Pride. (actually don't know who the original singer was, but so many people have sung it. I think Charlie Pride did the best version in my opinion.)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Sadie - Joanna Newsom


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Mrs. Robinson" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^one of my faves!!

7. my michelle - guns n roses


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Caldonia" - Woody Herman


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9) Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. Mr. Postman - beatles

I'm still a coward.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh! wait! I got one! songs about lack of sex?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Satisfaction" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. you got some (but you aint gettin no more) le rue


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Pictures of Lily-The Who


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

4. Keine Lust - Rammstein


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. You've Lost That Lovin' Feeling-Hall and Oates


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7) I Wanna Sex You Up - Colour Me Badd or Color Me Badd, American spelling.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "What Do I Get?" -- The Buzzcocks


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Dancing with myself-Billy Idol


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Longview" -- Green Day

Next: Songs by German bands/musicians


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Autobahn" - Kraftwerk


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Lightning Strikes-Klaus Nomi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Herzblut - Doro


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

tokio hotel Ready, set go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. True As Steel - Warlock


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

6) Mutter - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "These Days" - Nico


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9) Nazi Anthem


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Rock You Like a Hurricane" - Scorpions

Songs about walking.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 walk like a man = four seasons


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Walking On the Moon" -- The Police


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Walkin' After Midnight" - Patsy Cline


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. I'm Gonna Be-The Proclaimers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Just a Closer Walk with Thee" - gospel standard


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Walk on the wild side-Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walk Like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9) Walk Right In - Dr Hook.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Walking Down The Hill - Travis

Songs about Birds.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Surfin' Bird" - The Trashmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. May the Bird of Paradise Fly up Your Nose - "Little" Jimmy Dickens


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Rockin' Robin-Bobby Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Blackbird - The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Birdland" - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Nightingale - Laura Veirs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. On The Wings of a Snow White Dove - Charlie Pride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Bye Bye Birdie-Ann Margaret

Songs with one syllable titles.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Help!" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Me - Paula Cole


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. One-U2


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Gloria-Them


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Stand" - R.E.M.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Run - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Spike-Tom Petty


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

8-Black - Pearl jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Air" - Talking Heads


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

10.Down-Jay Sean

<<<<<<<<<< (Avatar:yes)

hmmmm...songs with a color in the name


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

1. Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Memories of Blue - Keely Hawkes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Orange Blossom Special" - bluegrass standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bright Red - Butterfly Boucher


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Green Arrow" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gray or Blue - JayMay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Black, Brown, and Beige" (suite) - Duke Ellington


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. devil with a blue dress on - mitch ryder and the detroit wheels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blue Black - Heather Nova


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Blue in Green" - Miles Davis

Songs about clothing.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. You Can Leave Your Hat On-Joe Cocker


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Underneath Your Clothes - Shakira


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Boogie Shoes" by KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4. short skirt long jacket - cake


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Touch the Hem of His Garment" - Sam Cooke & the Soul Stirrers


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "These Boots Are Made For Walking" -- Nancy Sinatra


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Underwear" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. All Fur Coat & No Knickers - Chumbawamba


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Heaven in a Black Leather Jacket" - The 6ths w/Robert Scott


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Brian Hyland

Songs about Angels.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Calling All Angels-Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Angels Hung Around - Rilo Kiley


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

3. Angel - Westlife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Even Angels Cry - Doro


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. She's An Angel-They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Angel of the Morning - Juice Newton


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "The Black Angel's Death Song" by The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wild Angels – Martina McBride


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. In the arms of an Angel-Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10) Kiss an Angel Good Morning - Charlie Pride.

Songs with "woman" in the title. Must be "woman" not "women".


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Just like a woman - Bob Dylan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Cajun Woman" - Fairport Convention


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Black country woman - Led Zeppelin


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

4. "Black Magic Woman" by Santana


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Long cool woman (in a black dress) - The Hollies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Oh! You Pretty Woman" - western swing standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Womanizer - Britney Spears


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

8. wolfmother- woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kind of Woman - Stevie Nicks


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

10. Alicia Keys- A Woman's Worth

Ok-my turn...songs that discuss loneliness in the lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. How soon is now - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry" - Hank Williams


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Lonely No More - Rob Thomas


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5) I Heard That Lonesome Whistle Blow - Boxcar Willie.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "When You're Old and Lonely" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. So far away - Carole King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crying Eyes - Neil Young


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Alone Again Or" -- Love / the Damned / Calexico, etc.

Next: Song titles comprised of repeated words (ex: "More More More" or "Truly Truly")


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Love Love Love" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Wild Wild West - Will Smith.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Please, Please, Please" - James Brown


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Louie Louie-Richard Berry


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

5. Rebel Rebel - David Bowie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6) Red Red Wine - UB40.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Bang Bang" by Iggy Pop


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. hey hey - eric clapton


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Mony, Mony-Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. dance dance - fallout boy

song titles with unsual punctuation

1. ? - Outkast


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Help!-The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

What counts as unusual punctuation? Anything other than a period or a comma?

3. Sept 16 Triple X Love! Love! - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. White Light/White Heat-Velvet Underground (yeah, I'm calling a / unusual :yes)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. Que Sera' Sera'-Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Stille Nacht! Heilige Nacht! (Silent Night! Holy Night!) - Tori Amos


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7) Draggin' The Line - R.E.M


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Apostrophe'-Frank Zappa


----------



## kakashisensei (Oct 8, 2009)

9. Sk8er Boi - Avril Lavinge


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. C'est La Vie-Chuck Berry

Songs presently found on the radio.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think this is a broad topic, we just answer with songs that you'd hear on the radio??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Today Was a Fairytale - Taylor Swift


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

2. Dont stop believin - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Tick Tock-Ke$ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Imma Be - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Fireflies-Owl City


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. oh all right. Chasing Pavements by what's her face.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sweet Dreams - Beyonce

Edit: too tired didn't notice it'd already been posted.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> I think this is a broad topic, we just answer with songs that you'd hear on the radio??


Yup.

9. I Gotta Feeling-Black Eyed Peas

We have 2 Fireflies songs!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fallin' For You - Colbie Caillat

Songs about Hair in any form (mustache, beard, etc.).


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1) Are you Going to San Francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair - Mamas and Papas.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Liquored Up and Lacquered Down" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. Almost cut my hair-Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Cut Your Hair" - Pavement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pencil Thin Mustaches - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Car Wash Hair" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Fixing Her Hair - Ani Difranco


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 weird beard - mad caddies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Long Blonde Hair - The Meteors


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. body hair rag - nicola cipini

ah....um...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

songs about structures? 

1. love shack - b52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 rubber factory - the black keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bum Shack - Kyle B. (love shack's parody)


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

5. Red House - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 house of the rising sun - the animals (house of the rising sun's actual song)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Burning Down the House - Talking Heads


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

8. Temple of the Dead - Candlemass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Life in a Glass House - Radiohead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Bridge" - Sonny Rollins

Songs with "time" in the title.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 time to dance - panic at the disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Time - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 the ragtime dance scott joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

5. In My Time of Need - Opeth


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Who Knows Where the Time Goes-Fairport Convention


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Time tonight - John Frusciante


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Time & Time Again - Counting Crows


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9.Closing Time-Semisonic


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Quitting Time-The Roches

Songs about days of the week.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

1. "Tuesday Afternoon" -- The Moody Blues


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Sunday" - Sonic Youth


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Friday I'm In Love" by The Cure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "A Monday Date" - Louis Armstrong & His Hot Seven


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. Wednesday's Song - John Frusciante


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

6. Maroon 5- Sunday Morning


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Monday, Monday - the Mamas and the Papas


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Friday night - The Darkness


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9) Manic Monday - The Bangles.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Saturday Boy" - Billy Bragg

Song titles that reference one of the senses (sight, smell, taste, touch).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 toucha toucha touch me - rocky horror picture show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Touch Myself - The Divinyls


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Smells Like Nirvana" - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Can See Clearly Now - Johnny Nash


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 smell of desire -enigma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Taste of Honey - Herb Alpert


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

damn you guys are fast

7 clouds taste metallic - the flaming lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Can Hear Music - Beach Boys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 she's hearing voices - bloc party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Can See for Miles - The Who 

Songs with Light in the title.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 light my fire - the doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Light of Day - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 white light - gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 long as I can see the light - ccr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dim All the Lights - Donna Summer


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

"Light In Your Eyes" by Blessid Union of Souls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. White Light - The Velvet Underground


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

9. "Vanishing Light" - In Flames


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lightning Crashes - Live

Songs about Food you cook before eating.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "All That Meat and No Potatoes" - Fats Waller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bavarian Fruit Bread - Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

3. Crumbs from your table - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I'm Gonna Bake My Biscuit - Mazzy Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pizza Cutter - Letters to Cleo


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Country Pie" by Bob Dylan


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7.Cheeseburger in Paradise-Jimmy Buffett


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Eight-Piece Box" (i.e. of fried chicken) - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Know Your Chicken" - Cibo Matto


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. The Worst Pies in London-Helena Bonham Carter and Johnny Depp

Songs with a verb in the title.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1) Do the Locomotion - Kylie Minogue.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

2) "Run" by Snow Patrol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Fall on Me" - R.E.M.


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "I Threw A Brick Through A Window" -- U2


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Burning Down the House" by Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Drawing Crazy Patterns - Texas


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7.Walk this way-Aerosmith


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. Jumpin' At the Woodside - Count Basie and his orchestra


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9. Hellin' at the Hole - satansstrumpet


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10) Run to You - Brian Adams.

Johnny Cash songs.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Folsom Prison Blues-Johnny Cash


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2. "A Boy Named Sue"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Man Comes Around


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

4) "The Ballad of Ira Hayes"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Walk The Line


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

6. *The Man In Black*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ring of Fire


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Get Rhythm"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One Piece at a Time


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Rock Island Line"

Songs with "rock" in the title.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Old Time Rock and Roll-Bob Segar


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. I am a Rock-Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

3) "Rock Paper Scissors" by Ani DiFranco


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Rock Steady - All Saints


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

5. Rock Your Body- Justin Timberlake


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. It's only Rock and Roll - Rolling Stones


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Rock With You" by Michael Jackson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8) God Gave Rock n Roll to You - KIZZ.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Rock around the clock-Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

No. I refuse.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wait! i think i got it...
10. Rock Canyd - sammy hagar

ok, how about songs with some sort of medical procedure in the title? has that been done?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Lady Godiva's Operation" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cardiac Arrest - Madness


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "The Operation" - Thinking Fellers Union Local 282


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Operation Song - Jamie T.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

5) "Like a Surgeon" by Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Colorectal Surgeon Song - Bowser and Blue


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Cut like a knife-Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Anaesthetists Hymn - Amateur Transplants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Plastic Surgery - Adam and the Ants


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Rehab" -- Amy Winehouse

Next: Songs with kinds of flowers in the title


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Every Rose Has It's Thorn-Poison


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Honeysuckle Rose- Fats Waller


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. buttercups - cajun dance party


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Sugar Magnolia-Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wild Roses - Hope Sandoval & the Warm Inventions


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6.Crimson and Clover-Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

7. Wildflower - Bon Jovi


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. Tiptoe Through the Tulips-Tiny Tim


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Wildwood Flower" - The Carter Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lilac Breeze - Eels

Songs with Rock in the title.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Chinese Rock" by The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. B-Rock - Fiel Garvie


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Sex and Drugs and Rock and Roll"-- Ian Dury and the Blockheads


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

4. "Rock into the future" - 1200 Micrograms


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Rock Me" - Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. Livin' and Rockin' - 311


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Rock 'n' Roll Suicide" by David Bowie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. We Will Rock You- Queen


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

9. "Rock and Roll" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

10. Rock Of Ages - Def Leppard

Songs about sex


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Why Don't We Do It in the Road?" - The Beatles


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2. "Jungle Fever" by Chakachas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sex Junkie - Lava Baby


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Sex and candy-Marcy playground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bootie Call - All Saints


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Whole lotta love-Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Let's Talk About Sex" - Salt-n-Pepa


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "Pumpin' for Jill" by Iggy Pop


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

9) You shook me all night long - ACDC


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

10. Skin on Skin - Queens of the Stoneage

songs with body parts in the title


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

1. Green Eyes - Coldplay


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My Humps-Black Eyed Peas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Put Your Head On My Shoulder" - Paul Anka


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "Detatchable Penis" -- King Missile


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "Head Over Heels" by Tears For Fears


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Your Feet's Too Big" - Fats Waller


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

7. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I Want to Hold Your Hand-Beetles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Arms of Love" - Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

10. "Hands and Feet" by Jon Brion

songs about fighting


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Hit me with your best shot-Pat Benatar


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. I Predict a Riot - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Rumble in Brighton" -- The Stray Cats


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Fighter - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Saturday Night's Alright for Fighting" by Elton John


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Fight Test" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

8. *The Boxer* by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Eye of the Tiger-Survivor


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Ballroom Blitz" -- Sweet

Next: Songs by Canadian bands


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" - The Band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Around the Universe in Eighty Days - Klaatu


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "The Weight" by The Band


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Rebellion (Lies)" - The Arcade Fire


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5) Photograph - Nickleback.

Didn't know they were Canadian, couldn't think of many Canadian bands so Googled it and came a cross a list on Wiki.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4. B-boy Stance - K-os

6. B-boy Stance - K-os lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Bachman–Turner Overdrive


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "American Woman" - The Guess Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Magic Carpet Ride" - Steppenwolf

Songs with "story" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Story - Brandi Carlile


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Here's Where the Story Ends" - The Sundays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Saddest Story Ever Told" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sad but True Story of Ray Mingus - Rednex


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "The Story of Jazz" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Tell Me A Story" by Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Story of a Girl - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

9. Where the Story Ends - The Fray


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

10. story of my life - social distortion


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Songs that mention an insect in the title:

1. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

2. Mariah Carey- Butterfly


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "The Crickets" - Woody Herman


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

4. Tarantula Arms - The Sandwitches

(Yes, yes, spiders aren't technically insects, but they're close enough)


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. "Madonna of the Wasps" -- Robyn Hitchcock and the Egyptians


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Honey Bee" by Muddy Waters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Each Ant in Their House - Themselves


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Spiders and Flies" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Mosquito - Mansbestfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Spiders and Snakes - Jim Stafford

For Valentine's Day: Songs with Heart in the title.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Hearts and Flowers - John McLaughlin


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2. "Heart of Stone" by The Rolling Stones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I Think I Need a New Heart" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Heart of Everything - Within Temptation


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. A Tell-Tale Heart - The Alan Parson Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Heart Shaped Pulse - Harland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Heart of Glass" - Blondie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ha, how about that!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^LMAO :lol

9. Secret Heart - Feist


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

10. Heart Of A Lion - Kid Cudi


Songs you associate with your childhood


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "The Black Bear" - traditional Scottish bagpipe tune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Jan & Dean


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Giant Steps" -- John Coltrane (part of my dad's record collection - he played it a lot)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

4. The nursery rhyme "Kookaburra."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I'm Henry the VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Livin' on a Prayer" - Bon Jovi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Hotel California - Eagles 
(I remember as a kid reading the lyrics from CD booklet while listening to it and singing along. lol)


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

8. "The End of the Road" by Boys II Men


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

9. Whoop There It Is - Tag Team


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Too Many Broken Hearts - Jason Donovan


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

10. "Money" by Pink Floyd

songs about happiness


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Top of the World - Carpenters


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2. "I Feel Good" by James Brown


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Something Good - Utah Saints


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I Want to Be Happy" - jazz standard (originally from _No, No, Nanette_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Beautiful Life - Ace of Base


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "The Road to Happiness" - The Lilac Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Smile - Vitamin C


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

8. Vine of Happiness - Rotary Connection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. I'm So Happy When You're Near - The Shaggs

Songs that have been in television commercials.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Pink Moon" - Nick Drake (Volkswagen)


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

2. Lust For Life - Iggy Pop


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Like a Rock" - Bob Seger (Chevrolet)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4. Diamonds and Guns - The Transplants (Garnier lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. New Soul - Yael Naim


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Energy" - The Apples in Stereo (Pepsi)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

7. By My Side - INXS - NRMA commercial


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "Splish Splash" -- Bobby Darin (numerous child soap/shampoo commercials)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. "Ray of Light"-Madonna-Microsoft Windows XP


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Instant Karma" -- John Lennon (Nike)

Next: Anti-war songs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Suicide is Painless-M.A.S.H.-Altman and Mendel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rooster - Alice In Chains


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "The Unknown Soldier" by The Doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "War" - Edwin Starr


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

5 "Eve of Destruction"- Barry McGuire


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Wooden Ships-CSN&Y


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. War Pigs – Black Sabbath


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

8. *Give Peace A Chance* by John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bring the Boys Back Home – Pink Floyd


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

10) Soldiers side - System of a down

Songs with a country in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Black Korea - Ice Cube


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Bagk in the USSR-The Beatles


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Viet Nam" -- Jimmy Cliff

(one of these days, I'll remember the number on the first try)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

4. Born in the U.S.A.-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

5. "This Is England" by The Clash


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

6. *Scotland's Story* by the Proclaimers


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

7- Africa by Toto


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Canada" - Low


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. America-Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. China Girl - David Bowie

Songs with Head(s) or Tail(s) in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Back of Your Head" - Cat Power


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tails Up Heads Down - Boned


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Ill In The Head" by Dead Kennedys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Cotton Tail" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. No Talking Just Head - The Heads


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head-B.J. Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Trick of the Tail - Genesis


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

8. Let Your Heart Rule Your Head - Brian May


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

9. Machine Head - Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Head over Feet - Alanis Morissette

One for the Vampire in all of us: Songs with Blood in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Taste of Blood" - Mazzy Star


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

2. Sunday, Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blood in the Boardroom - Ani Difranco


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. Blue Blood - x japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cloud Blood - Ani Difranco


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

6. Hot Blooded-Foreigner


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

7. Bloodflower - Draconian


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "Cold Blooded" by Rick James


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Blood Sugar Sex Magik-Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

10. Blood On The Ground - Richie Sambora

Songs with days of the week in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Waiting for Wednesday - Lisa Loeb


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

2. "Ruby Tuesday" by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Friday I’m in Love - The Cure


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

5. Sunday, Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Guns on Tuesday - Big Daddy Love


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. I don't like Mondays-Boomtown Rats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jukebox Saturday Night - Glenn Miller


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Sunday Morning - The Velvet Underground


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

10. Saturday Sun - Nick Drake

Alliterative song titles?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Second Skin - The Chameleons


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Going, going. gone-Bob Dylan


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Peach, Plum, Pear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Rocky Raccoon" - The Beatles


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Seven Seas - Echo and The Bunnymen


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

6. Sacrificed Sons - Dream Theater


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Rock and roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Tick Tock-Ke$ha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shining Star - Abra Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wicked Ways - Garbage

Songs that have at least two peoples names in them.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jack and Diane-John Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Ballad of Cleo & Joe - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

3. "Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts" by Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bonnie & Clyde II - Martina Sorbara


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. "Romeo and Juliet" -- Dire Straits


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Pablo and Andrea" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

7. Romeo and Rebecca - Blink 182


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Barbara Ann - The Beach Boys

I hope that's not cheating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Frankie and Johnny - Sam Cooke


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Zac and Sarah-Ben Folds

Song with Sarah somewhere in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sarah - Thin Lizzy


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "The Eyes of Sarah Jane" -- The Jayhawks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Sarah" - Mojave 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. What Sarah Said - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

"Sarah Wynn" by Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Song for Sarah - The Samuel Jackson Five


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Sarah - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Calling Sarah - Jellyfish


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Sara Smile-Hall and Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. From Sarah With Love - Sarah Connor 

Songs with Blues in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "St. Louis Blues" - W.C. Handy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Window Blues - Lykke Li


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "West End Blues" - King Oliver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blues Power - Eric Clapton


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "Struttin' Blues" - The Black Crowes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Good Morning Blues" - Count Basie Orchestra


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Roadhouse Blues" by The Doors


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

8. The Real Folk Blues - Yoko Kanno/The Seatbelts


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9. *Hometown Blues* by Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

10. "Cocaine Blues" by Johnny Cash

Songs that have a body of water in the title (sea, river, lake, creek, ocean, etc.)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Cry Me a River-Justin Timberlake


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Ocean Rain - Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3. Led Zeppelin - The Ocean


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "Home By the Sea" -- Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. River of Love - Kelly Willis


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. River-Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mountain and the Sea - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

8. "River of Bass" by Underworld


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Waterfall - The Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. River - Kari Rueslatten

Songs with Butterfly(s) in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Butterfly" - Crazy Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Butterfly-Milk - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

3. *Butterfly* by Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Butterfly Kisses - Bob Carlisle


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Butterfly - Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wings of a Butterfly - H.I.M.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. The Butterfly Collector - The Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dog & Butterfly - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Butterfly Song - Brian M. Howard

Songs about the Undead.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "I Walked with a Zombie" - Roky Erickson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Skeleton Song - Kate Nash


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Thriller-Michael Jackson


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. Astro-Zombies - The Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

6. These Fangs - Say Hi (about vampires)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

7. Brain Eaters - The Misfits (I'm sure I could do all 10 with just misfits songs!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Am Revenant - The Distillers


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

9. "The Undead Will Feast" by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Call of the Zombie - Rob Zombie

Songs of Murder.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. I shot the sheriff - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I've Committed Murder - Macy Gray


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

3. The Man I Killed - NoFX


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. Suffer Little Children - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Little Bit 'o Murder - Overkill


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

6. Hey Joe - Hendrix (?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Murder Was the Case - Snoop Dog


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Long Black Veil-The Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Used to Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

10. Shoot the sexual athlete - Belle and Sebastian

Songs about drugs or drug abuse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mr. Brownstone - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Heroin-Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. Not an Addict - K's Choice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cocaine - Eric Clapton


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

6. Freddys Dead - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Flying High Again - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Hashpipe - Weezer


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. There She Goes - The La's


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

10. White Lines - Grandmaster Flash

Songs about insanity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. You’re Crazy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

2. Let's go Crazy - Prince


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Basketcase - Green Day


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Where is My Mind - Pixies


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. The End - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Acute Schizophrenia Blues - The Kinks


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Procession - New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. All the Madmen - David Bowie


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

10. Insane in the Brain - Cypress Hill

Songs about Loneliness


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Place To Be - Nick Drake


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

2. Somebody to love - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. All By Myself - Irving Berlin


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. Lonely Highway - Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

6. Isolation - Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lonely Boy - Andrew Gold


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Please send me someone to love - Sade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. When You're Only Lonely-J.D. Souther

Songs about running away.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Let me take the obvious one here:

1. "I Ran" - Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Runaway Train - Soul Asylum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Runaway Train" - Soul Asylum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

d'oh!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "She's Leaving Home" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bye Bye - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

6. "Runnin' Blue" by The Doors


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

7. "Run Like Hell" by Kittie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Runaway Run" - The Sunshine Fix


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

9. Leaving Home Ain't Easy - Queen


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Runaway" -- Bon Jovi (can't believe I'm using that song lol)

Next: Song titles that mention things in outer space


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

2. "Lust In Space" Gwar


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

4. "Mars Needs Women" Rob Zombie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

5. Teenagers from Mars - The Misfits


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

6. Third Planet - Modest Mouse


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

7. "Outerspace" Cold


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Supernova - Liz Phair


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

9. "Thy Horror Cosmic" The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. Neil Young - "Harvest Moon"

Songs about streets


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Down on the Street" by The Stooges


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. Streets of Philadelphia-Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

3. "Where The Streets Have No Name" U2


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Out in the Street" - The Who


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Dancing in the Streets-David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The E Street Shuffle - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Fascination Street" by The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shakedown on 9th Street - Ryan Adams


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

9. Van Halen - "Mean Street"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "On the Sunny Side of the Street" - jazz standard

Songs with "picture(s)" in the title.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. "Pictures of You" by The Cure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Picture Book" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Take A Picture - Filter


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

4. Picture This - Blondie


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

5. Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Picture Perfect Morning - Edie Brickell


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Pictures of Matchstick Men" -- Status Quo


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8. "Picture me rollin" 2pac


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

9. Kid Rock - "Picture"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pictures of Lily - The Who

Songs with Eye(s) in the title.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

1. When I Lose My Eyes - Saturday Looks Good to Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Telescope Eyes - Eisley


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

3. *When You Look Me In The Eyes* by the JoBros

(It's the ringtone when my boyfriend calls...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Pale Blue Eyes" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lost In Your Eyes - Debbie Gibson


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7. Eyes of a stranger - The Payolas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Eyes Without a Face - Billy Idol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

10. Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You - Frankie Valli


Songs with animals in the title


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. Black Dog-Led Zeppelin


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2. Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Bird in a Hand - Cerys Matthews


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

4. Coyote - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bat Out of Hell - Meat Loaf


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Portions for Foxes - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

8. "By-Tor and the Snow Dog" - Rush

That I just happen to be listening to (I've been all over the Fly By Night album recently)


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

9. Diamond Dogs - David Bowie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Snow Owl" - The Mountain Goats

Songs about airplanes.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

1. Loop de Loop (Flip Flop Flyin' In an Aeroplane) - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Paper Airplanes - Seals & Crofts


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Snakes on a Plane - Cobra Starship


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

4. When I Get My Plane - Nazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Plane Crash in C - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

6. Steve Miller Band - "Jet Airliner"


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

7. "Flight 505" by The Rolling Stones


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

8. "Enola Gay" - Utah Phillips


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

9. "Bomber" Motorhead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Plane That Draws A White Line - Alias & Tarsier

Song names containing a musicians name in them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "John Coltrane Stereo Blues" - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I'd Rather Do It With Madonna - The Androids


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Jitterbug Boy (Sharing a Curbstone with Chuch E. Weiss, Robert Marchese, Paul Body, and The Mug and Artie) - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. With David Bowie - Veruca Salt


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

5. Creeping Out Sara - NoFX
(as in Tegan & Sara)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Madonna Wh*re - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "The Night Hank Williams Came to Town" - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Baby's in Love With Eddie Vedder - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

9. "Bob Dylan's 115th Dream" by Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Willie Nelson - Clutch

Songs by Artists/Bands who are also Actors/Actresses.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Romeo - Juliette Lewis


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "I've Got the World on a String" - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. BareNaked - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

4. "Jessie's Girl" by Rick Springfield :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Only One - Jaded (Fronted by Tina Yothers)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Summertime - Will Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gentleman Who Fell - Milla Jovovich


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "People" - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Smile - Vitamin C (Fronted by Colleen Ann Fitzpatrick)


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

10. Physical - Olivia Newton-John

Songs about a certain time of day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Breathe (2AM) - Anna Nalick


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "In the Midnight Hour" - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. The Who - "5:15"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "2:45 AM" - Elliot Smith


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

5. Wednesday Morning, 3 AM - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. 8:16 am - 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Six O'Clock - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "One PM Again" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. It’s Five O’clock Somewhere – Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffett


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. From The Morning - Nick Drake

Songs with a colour in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Pretty In Pink - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Pink Moon - Nick Drake


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blue Blue Moon - The Heads


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Orange Blossom Special" - bluegrass standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Behind Blue Eyes - Limp Bizkit


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Yellow Rose of Texas" - traditional folk song

Songs with a negative in the title (e.g., no, never, nobody, nowhere, nothing, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Man Who Died of Nothing at All - Crooked Fingers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Nowhere Man" - The Beatles


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. "Never" - Heart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. No More Pushing Joe Around - Daniel Johnston


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Nobody - Keith Sweat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Nothing To Say - Aegiz


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

8. Nothin' But Blue - Brian May


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

9. "Nobody's Fault But Mine" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. No Shame - Artificial Joy Club

Songs with Sixteen/16 in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Only Sixteen" - Sam Cooke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. It Hurts To Be Sixteen - Andrea Carroll


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

3. Christine Sixteen - Kiss


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

4. Sixteen Maybe Less - Iron & Wine


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "316" - Van Halen

Kind of cheating, since it isn't just 16, but it is named after the birthdate of Eddie Van Halen's son Wolfgang (March 16th).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Sixteen Candles" - The Crests


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Sweet Sixteen - Hilary Duff =D lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sixteen Tons - Tennessee Ernie Ford


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. Only 16-Ringo Starr


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

10. Sixteen- Taylor Swift


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

rdrr said:


> 10. Sixteen- Taylor Swift


And the new category is . . .


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Songs about murderers.

1. "Nebraska" - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Murders in the rue morgue - Iron Maiden


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

3. Bullet - Bon Jovi


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Stack Shot Billy - The Black Keys


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "I Shot the Sheriff" - Bob Marley


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Night Shift - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jack the Ripper - Motorhead


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

8. Unabomber- Mudoven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Ballad Of Jeffrey Dahmer - Pinkard & Bowden


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

10. "John Wayne Gacy, Jr" - Sufjan Stevens

Songs with a color in the title.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Green Tambourine - Lemon Pipers


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

4. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. Pink Stainless Tail - The Red Krayola


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

6. Black no. 1 - Type O Negative


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Blue - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blue Shoes - Katie Melua


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Lady in Red - Chris de Burgh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Turquoise - Donovan

Songs with a type of food in the title.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

1. Know Your Onion! - The Shins


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2. Ice Cream - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Collard Greens and Black Eyed Peas" - Bud Powell


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

4. "Hot Chocolate Boy" - Beat Happening


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "Hot Sauce" -- Thomas Dolby


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Pour Some Sugar on Me-Def Lepard


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "All That Meat and No Potatoes" - Fats Waller


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Great Big Onion - Marvin Gaye


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Little Green Apples" - O.C. Smith

Songs about tears/crying.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2. Tears don't fall - Bullet for my Valentine


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Bitter Tears - Magnetic Fields


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. Hush Little Baby Lullaby - Unknown


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Boys don't cry - The Cure


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

7. Justin Timberlake- Cry me a river


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Cry, cry, cry - Johnny Cash


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Tear in my beer - Hank Wiiliams Jr


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. When Doves Cry-Prince

Songs with royalty in title/about royalty


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "King of Spain" - Galaxie 500


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Clown Prince - The Castells


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Romeo and Juliet-Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. My Sweet Prince - Placebo


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. God Save the Queen - Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Princess In Rags - Gene Pitney


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Little Miss Queen of Darkness" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. King of Tragedy - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Queen St. Gang - Arzachel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Duke of Earl - Gene Chandler

Songs with Baby(ies) in the title.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

1. ...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Eyes of a Baby - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. I'm on fire for you baby - April Wine


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. Huey Lewis - "Doin' It All For My Baby"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

5. Brenda's got a baby - 2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Little Babies - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

7. Scream Like a Baby - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pretty Baby - Blondie


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "Baby Don't You Go" - The Miracles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Baby Mama - Fantasia

Songs with Heaven or Hell in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Pennies from Heaven" - jazz/pop standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Your Lucky Day in Hell - Eels


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3.Knockin' on heaven's door - Guns n' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hang Down from Heaven - Juliana Hatfield


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

5. Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Can I Take My Gun to Heaven - Cracker


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Hell's Bells" - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Hell Yes - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Heaven's Just a Sin Away - Kelly Willis

Songs about Kissing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. White Lips Kissed - Mew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Kissed a Girl - Jill Sobule


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. Pearl Jam - "Last Kiss"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kissing a Fool - George Michael


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Prelude to a Kiss" - Duke Ellington


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6. Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7. Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8. Kiss Your Love - The Orb


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

9. I Kissed a Girl-Kate Perry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

10. Thunder Kiss 65' - Rob Zombie

Songs with one the 12 months in the title


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "September Gurls" - Big Star


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

2. January Friend - GooGoo dolls


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "December" - Teenage Fanclub


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "April Skies" -- The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. September Morn-Neil Diamond


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. August Pine - All That The Name Implies


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7. November Rain - Guns n Roses


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8. April 8th - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

10. "July, July!" - The Decemberists

Songs with a U.S. state in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Blue Moon Of Kentucky - Bill Monroe


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

2. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

4. California Love - 2pac and Dr.Dre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. By the Time I Get to Arizona - Public Enemy


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ohio Is For Lovers - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Moonlight In Vermont - Jo Stafford


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

10. Blue State Riddim - Bassnectar
its ill check it, and "blue state" is good enough :twisted






now, songs with SPACE in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spaceman - Bif Naked


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

2. Spaced - Entheogenic


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

3. "Space Oddity" - David Bowie


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

4. "Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space" - Spiritualized


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Space Truckin - Deep Purple


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Lost in Space" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. Staring into Space - BBMak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spacegrass - Clutch


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Space Cowboy" - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Space Dementia - Muse

Songs about Sadness.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "I Wish It Would Rain Down" - Phil Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sad Love - Crooked Fingers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Don't Have to Be So Sad" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Under Sad Stars - Crooked Fingers


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

5. Saddest day of my life - Wayne Wonder


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. River Man-Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tonight I Wanna Cry - Keith Urban


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Fade To Black" - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Teardrops - George Ducas


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Everybody Hurts" - REM

Songs with the names in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Molly Malone - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

2. *Maggie May* by Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Top Jimmy - Van Halen


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4.Suite: Judy Blue Eyes-CSN


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

6. The Real Slim Shady - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jackie - Linda Perry


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

8. Sweet Adeline- Elliott Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Elenore" - The Turtles

Songs about letters.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Love Letters - Victor Young


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Letter that Johnny Walker Read" - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

3. Please Mr. Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I'm Gonna Sit Right Down and Write Myself a Letter" - Fats Waller


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. Return to Sender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Letter - Bleak Track


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "One Sweet Letter from You" - jazz standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Strawberry Letter 23 - The Brothers Johnson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9) The Alphabet?? :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. A Letter To Myself - The Chi-Lites 

Songs with Girls in the title in any form (Woman, Girl, Mother, Sister, etc.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Sister Christian" - Night Ranger


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sisters of Avalon - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Mother" - Danzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Girl on the Verge - Sarah Hudson


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Lady Madonna-The Beatles


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7. Girls, Girls, Girls - Motley Crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer" - Elmo & Patsy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. This is to Mother You - Sinead O'Connor

Songs with Smoke in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Smoke On The Water" - Deep Purple


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

2. Smoke Detector - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. Smokey River - Bert Jansch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Smoke - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Smoke! Smoke! Smoke! (that Cigarette)" - Tex Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Smoke from a Distant Fire - Sanford-Townsend Band


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Smokin' in the Boys Room" - Brownsville Station


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Smoke and Mirrors - The Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Smoke Gets in your Eyes - The Platters


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

10. Cigarette Smoke by Arctic Monkeys

Songs with the word 'radio' in them (sorry if that's been done already).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Radio Free Europe" - R.E.M.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Radio Head - Talking Heads


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Video Killed the Radio Star" - The Buggles


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

4. Radio radio - Elvis Costello


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5. Radio 4 - Public Image Ltd.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. On the Radio - Donna Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Love My Radio - Taffy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

8. Radio Ga-Ga - Queen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

9. Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Radio Wall of Sound - Slade

Songs with Bell(s) in the title.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Hells bells - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Bells of Love - Middle Georgia Singing Convention No. 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ring My Bell - Anita Ward


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. Crack the Bell - Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sound of the Bell - Veruca Salt


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "Tubular Bells" -- Mike Oldfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jingle Bell Rock - Bobby Helms


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

8. For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wedding Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh man! you people always do this to me!

10. pavlov's bell - aimee mann......


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

give me a minute.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

songs with titles that refer to something arty? 

1. Impressionist - Swan Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. "Sunday Afternoon In the Park" - Van Halen

The song title is derived from the musical "Sunday Afternoon in the Park With George", which itself was derived from the painting "A Sunday Afternoon on the Island of La Grande Jatte" by Georges Seurat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mona Lisa - Nat King Cole


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. I Promise Never to Get Paint on My Glasses Again Pt. 1 - cLOUDDEAD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Andy Warhol - David Bowie


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "Paint Box" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

8. *Starry Starry Night* by Don McLean


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

9. "Don't Mix the Colors" - Beat Happening


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

10. Art for art's sake-10CC

Songs that are your guilty pleasures


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Barbie Girl" - Aqua

(Someone posted this in the "post a dumb song" thread, and it's been stuck in my head ever since.)


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. MMMbop-Hanson

Hey, I had a 6 yr old daughter when this song came out :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. My Boyfriend - Girly Freak Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Whip It - Devo


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 1234 - Feist


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Mushaboom - Feist

Couldn't think of any guilty pleasures until I saw your post, toad!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Glad I could help. 

8. Backwater - Meat Puppets


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "One More Time" - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. You Are Never Alone - SoCalled (They're a Jewish rap band )

Songs about a lack of intelligence (stupid, dumb, etc.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Dumb, Dumb, Dumb" - Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dumb Dumb Girl - Sputterdoll


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Stupid Me" - Frank Black & the Catholics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Half Retarded - Proteens


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Idiot Wind" - Bob Dylan


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

6. "Stupid Girls" - P!nk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dumb *ss Country Boy - Jackyl


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

8. "Dumb" - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I'm With Stupid - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Fool on the Hill" - The Beatles

Songs with cowbell!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. American Band - Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

You stole mine!

2. "You Can't Do That" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Walk This Way - Aerosmith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Honky Tonk Women" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hey Ladies - Beastie Boys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Time Has Come Today" - The Chambers Brothers


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7. Hair of the dog - Nazareth


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Mississippi Queen" - Mountain

I can't believe no one has mentioned the most famous cowbell song, yet. "I've got a fever and the only prescription is more cowbell"


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Don't fear the reaper-Blue Oyster Cult
:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Photograph - Def Leppard

Songs with a Drug in the title.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Cocaine - Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Heroin - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. cocaine blues - reverend gary davis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Opium Trail - Thin Lizzy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Meth of a Rockette's Kick" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Alcohol" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Angel Dust - Venom


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Peruvian Cocaine - Immortal Technique

Songs with Breath(e/ing) in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Every Breath You Take" - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Help Me Breathe - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3) The Air That I Breathe - The Hollies.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. Mouth Breather - The Jesus Lizard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Breathe (2AM) - Anna Nalick


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Breather - Chapterhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Breathe Again - Babyface


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Try Not to Breathe" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Room to Breathe - Reba McEntire

Songs with something in the title you might go do on a nice sunny day.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1) Surfin USA - Beach Boys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Walk in the Park - Beach House


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. "Castle Made of Sand" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4 dance naked under palm trees - mo' horizons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Swan Dive - Ani Difranco


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Sitting by the riverside - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tequilia Talkin' - Lonestar


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. Cruisin - smokey robinson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9. Cry! Cry! Cry! - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sidewalk Surfin' - Jan & Dean

Songs with a type of Meat in the title.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. I Heard The Voice of a Pork Chop - Bogus Ben Covington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cold Turkey at the Holiday Inn - Save Yourself


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Return to Hot Chicken" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eggs & Sausage - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Chicken Every Sunday - Dolly Parton


----------



## intrikate (Feb 22, 2010)

6. Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ham N' Eggs - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7. Cheeseburger in Paradise-Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Roast Fish & Cornbread - Lee "Scratch" Perry


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Pour Some Sugar on Me-Def Lepard

Songs about loners


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hey There Lonely Girl - New Edition


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. I Am A Rock-Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. All By Myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4) I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6) Lonesome Me - Johnny Cash.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Message in a Bottle - The Police


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Fool On The Hill" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Marlene on the Wall - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Owner of a Lonely Heart" - Yes

Songs about America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. America, **** Yeah! - Trey Parker and Matt Stone


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

2. American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Keep on Rockin' in the Free World - Neil Young


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "America" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Courtesy of the Red, White, and Blue - Toby Keith


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

6. "Born In the USA" - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Living in America - James Brown


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

8. God Bless the U.S.A. - Various Artists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. This Land is Your Land - Woody Guthrie


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "American Woman" -- The Guess Who

Songs that reference the Beatles in some way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Gimme Sympathy - Metric


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

2. "Summer of '69" - Bryan Adams

(The line "ain't no use in complaining, when you've got a job to do" is a reference to The Beatles' song "Live And Let Die")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Young Americans - David Bowie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Paul Is Dead" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

6. Pink Floyd - "Let There Be More Light"


This verse specifically
"The outer lock rolled slowly back
The service men were heard to sigh
For there revealed in glowing robes
Was Lucy in the sky"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "I've Seen All Good People" - Yes

(Doesn't directly reference the Beatles, but references John Lennon's song "Instant Karma" with the line "send an Instant Karma to me, initial it with loving care")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Lennon Song - Daniel Johnston


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Flesh Number One (Beatle Dennis)" - Robyn Hitchcock

Songs about jail/prison.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Holloway Jail - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Care of Cell 44 – The Zombies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Jailhouse Rock" - Elvis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tijuana Jail - Kingston Trio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

7. He's in the Jailhouse Now - Memphis Jug Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Prison Song - System Of A Down


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9. Man Threw in Jail (For Stealing Cookies) - Smersh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. In The Jailhouse Now - Jimmie Rodgers

Songs with some type of sea life in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Baby Beluga" - Raffi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Dolphin's Cry - Live


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Rock Lobster" - The B-52s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Mollusk - Ween


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sharks Can't Sleep - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

7. Barracuda-Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Starving in the Belly of a Whale - Tom Waits


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

9. Fast as a shark - Accept


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Manta Ray" -- The Pixies

Songs about Spring/associated with Spring


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "It Might as Well Be Spring" - Rodgers/Hammerstein


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Celtic Spring - Van Morrison


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. When The Springtime Comes Again - John Fahey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "When It's Springtime in Alaska (It's Forty Below)" - Johnny Horton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "April in Paris" - jazz standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Here Comes the Sun - Nina Simone


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

8. "Green Forests, Lush Meadows & Soft Rain Falling" - PureSounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Garden In the Rain - The Four Aces


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "You Must Believe in Spring" - Bill Evans

Songs about hotels/motels.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1) "Hotel California" - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. No Tell Motel - David Houston


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Cheap Motels" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Grand Hotel-Procol Harum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Motel In Memphis – Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6. Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cheapest Motel - Tracy Byrd


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

8, Back to the Hotel - N2Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Twilight Motel – Alison Brown


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

10. "From a Motel 6" - Yo La Tengo

Songs about bicycles.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Great song/band! 

1. "Bicycle Race" - Queen


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "Bike Ride To The Moon" -- Dukes of Stratosphere (XTC)


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

3. "Rory Rides Me Raw" - The Vaselines


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Pushbike Song - The Mixtures.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

5. "Bike" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Nine Million Bicycles - Katie Melua


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

7. "Daisy Bell (A Bicycle Built for Two)" - Harry Dacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bicycle – The Jellydots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Ride My Bike - Cracker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bike Party! - TacocaT

Songs with some form of being Happy (happy, merry, joy, etc.) in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Shiny Happy People" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Made Me So Very Happy - Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. "The Happiest Days of Our Lives" - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Merry Happy - Kate Nash


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. Are You Happy Now? - Michelle Branch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Joyful Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Joy To the World" -- Three Dog Night


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

8. Joyride - Roxette


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

9. Pursuit of Happiness - Kid Cudi


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

10. Happy - Leona Lewis

songs that have the words "night" or "dark" in them


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Night Shift - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Dark Was the Night, Cold Was the Ground" - Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. End of the night - The Doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "By the Time It Gets Dark" - Sandy Denny


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Tonight's the night - Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dark Horse - Nickelback


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Nighttime" - Big Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Piano in the Dark - Brenda Russell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "In the Cold, Cold Night" - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dark Angel End - Joel McNeely 

Songs with a Winter theme.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Winter Must Be Cold" - The Apples in Stereo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Snowfall" - The Halo Benders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. Coldest Winter - Kanye West


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Winter Madness - Wintersun


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "A Hazy Shade of Winter" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

8. "White Winter Hymnal" - Fleet Foxes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Listen, the Snow is Falling" - Galaxie 500


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

10. Long cold winter - Cinderella

Songs with a body part in the title


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

1. I want to hold your hand-The Beatles


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. head over heels - tears for fears


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

3. Hands To Heaven - Breathe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4 sea legs - the shins


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

5. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

5. Brothers in arms-Dire Straits


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 she's got legs - zz top


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Under My Thumb" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

9. From the hips- Cursive


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 between the legs - legs diamond

song titles that include the ingredients for a pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Big Cheese - Nirvana


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2 crust song - what we feel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pepperoni - Gwar


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

4. ****ty chicken gang bang - marilyn manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. No Anchovies, Please - J. Geils Band


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

6. Dr. Seuss - Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Homegrown Tomatoes - Guy Clark


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

8. Know Your Onion! - The Shins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mushrooms - Eminem


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Sauce" - Eminem

Songs about rooms.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. In Your Room - The Bangles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "In My Room" - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blood in the Boardroom - Ani Difranco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Come On in My Kitchen" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Attics of My Life - Grateful Dead


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. White Room-Cream


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

7. Room With A View - Carolyn Dawn Johnson


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8. In your room - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Tiki Tiki Tiki Room - Los Lobos


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Little Room" - The White Stripes

Songs with "street(s)" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Grey Street - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

2. Baker Street- Gerry Rafferty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 138th Street- The Walkmen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

4.Mean Street - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 14th Street- Rufus Wainwright


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Out in the Street" - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Shakedown on 9th Street- Ryan Adams


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Street of Dreams" - Rainbow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "52nd Street Theme" - Thelonious Monk


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Locust Street" - The Black Crowes

Songs about alcohol (of any variety).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Corn Liquor" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Thank God for Jack Daniels - Sex Slaves


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

3. Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Margaritaville – Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Whiskey in the Jar - Irish traditional song


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Gimme a Pigfoot and a Bottle of Beer" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

8. "Jockey Full of Bourbon" - Tom Waits


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Bubbles in My Beer" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. A Pub With no Beer - Slim Dusty.

Songs with something to do with "weather" in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Stormy Weather" - pop standard


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2 take the weather with you - crowded house


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Quiet Storm - Mobb Deep


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Eye of the Hurricane" - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Have You Ever Seen the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Rock You Like a Hurricane - The Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

8. Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shelter From the Storm - Bob Dylan


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

10. "The Rain" - Oran Juice Jones

Songs with something to do about "dogs" in the title


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Dogs Got a Bone - The Beta Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

3. If Dogs Run Free - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. Walking Dead Dogs - Busdriver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hound Dog - Big Mama Thornton


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Black Eyed Dog - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Low Down Dog - Big Joe Turner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Quiet Dog (Bite Hard) - Mos Def


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Wouldn't Treat a Dog (The Way You Treated Me) - Bobby "Blue" Bland 

Songs with World in the title.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. First World Of Bronze - Cromagnon


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

2. Brave New World - Hedley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Silent World - Donna Lewis


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

4. Around the World - Daft Punk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

5. If I Ruled the World - Nas


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Me against the world - 2pac


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "All Over the World" - The Pixies


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

8. What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mad World - Gary Jules

Songs with a Snack Food in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Salt Peanuts" - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Father Popcorn - The ***** Problem


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

3. American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cookie Jar - Jack Johnson


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

6. "Poundcake" - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ice Cream Everyday - Camper Van Beethoven


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

8. Marshmallow World - Dean Martin


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

9. Candy - Mandy Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ice Cream and Cake - Buckwheat Boyz

Songs with Hot or Cold in the title.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

1. Hot 'N Cold - Katy Perry (it's got both!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cold Sea - Rose Melberg


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

3. Cold as Ice


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Hot Hot Hot" - Buster Poindexter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hot Gets a Little Cold - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

6. Cold - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. So Cold - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

8. Hot Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One Hot Mama - Trace Atkins


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

10. Hot Child in the City - Pat Benatar

Songs with Heart in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Last Beat of My Heart - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

2. Heart of a Lion - Kid Cudi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Unbreak My Heart - Toni Braxton


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "Heart of Rock n' Roll" - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. Shot Through the Heart - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

7. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

8. Tearin' Up My Heart - *NSYNC :boogie


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

9. Heartless- Kanye West


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Heartless" - Heart

Songs with the word "sun" or "sunshine" in the title.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

1. Sunshine of your love - cream


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

2. Pocketful of Sunshine - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

3. *Sunshine (Go Away Today)* by Johnathon Edwards


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Here comes the sun - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sun in My Mouth - Bjork


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

6. "Away From The Sun" - 3 Doors Down


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Don't Look Back Into The Sun - The Libertines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Hello Sunshine - Super Furry Animals


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

10. Sunshine and Summertime - Faith Hill

Songs with the word 'dance' in the title


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

1. I Hope You Dance - Leann Womack


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. The Dance of Eternity - Dream Theater


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

3. Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 the safety dance - men without hats


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

leonardess said:


> 5 the safety dance - men without hats


Darn, beat me to it.

6. "Put Down Your Dream Journal and Dance" - Blockhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You Can Dance - Mr. President


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Dancing In The Moonlight - Thin Lizzy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Dance hall days - Wang Chung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Everybody Dance - Chic

Songs having to do with anything about Easter (eggs, bunnies, chocolate, etc.).


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

1. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

2. "My Morning Song" - The Black Crowes (a line in the chorus says "Kiss me, baby, on Easter Sunday")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

4. Sex and Candy - Marcy's Playground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chocolate Rain - Tay Zonday


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. Red Rabbits - The Shins


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Candy Store Rock" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Killa Bunnies - Moloko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Idle (The Rabbit Song) - Hem

"Dirty Songs", Songs with Dirt in the title.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Dirt - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dirty Magazine - Bree Sharp


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Dirty Laundry" -- Don Henley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Old Dirt Road - John Lennon


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "Dirt In A Hole" - Robert Plant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dirty Feet - Julie Doiron


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. Dirty Little Secret - The All-American Rejects


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

8. Dirty Boots- Sonic Youth


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 eat dirt the passive resistance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC

Songs with some form of Fire (blaze, flame, etc.) in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Let Me Stand Next To Your Fire" - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Playing With Fire - Shannon Curfman


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

3. Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. I'm on fire for you baby - April Wine


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

7. "Sex on Fire" - Kings of Leon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Blaze of Glory - Bon Jovi.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ring of Fire-Johnny Cash


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Fire Coming Out of a Monkeys Head - Gorillaz


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

That's ten songs then. 

ummm, lets go for ten Meatloaf songs, great singer..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 paradise by the dashboard light


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

2. “I Would Do Anything for Love (But I Won’t Do That)”

I only know of this song because my mom likes Meatloaf. I’m not a fan, personally. Also, isn’t Meatloaf one person, not a band? :stu


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's what I thought? 

bat out of hell (this might be the name of an album by him. I'm not a fan either. I've said this before, and I'll say it again: when I was in the Navy (in 1824) we called him Meatpickle: Fat out of Hell)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

perhaps we are thinking of Meat Puppets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wasted Youth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. You took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. It Just Won't Quit


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. Two out of Three ain't bad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lost Boys and Golden Girls


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "All Revved Up With No Place To Go"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rock and Roll Dreams Come Through 

Songs with Up or Down in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Bottoms Up" - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Drops Me Down - Lisa Loeb


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

3. Down- 311


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bring Me Up - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "Build Me Up Buttercup" - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. One Level Down - Rotersand


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

7. "Down with the Sickness' - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Head Down - Soundgarden


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

9. "Face Down" - The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Down In A Hole" - Alice In Chains

Songs that are over 10 minutes in length.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 light my fire - the doors


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ woop, that's wrong.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 in a gadda da vida? maybe? by the moody blues?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Only Skin - Joanna Newsom


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> 1 in a gadda da vida? maybe? by the moody blues?


That would be Iron Butterfly.

3. "Sister Ray" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Maggot Brain - Funkadelic


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Marquee Moon - Television


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Echoes - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Voodoo Chile - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hot Child in the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Thick As a Brick" - Jethro Tull (album version is 43 minutes long!)

Songs that have a color in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. Black Metal - Venom


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

3. "White Wedding" - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Agent Orange - Sodom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red Cape - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

7. "Violet" - Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Baby's Got Blue Eyes - Elton John.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

yay, I like this game.

10. Blue Room - Kirlian Camera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^at number 10 you give a new subject. I'll do it this time for ya.

Songs with Night or Day in the title.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Nightboat - Duran Duran


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Rock the Boat - Hues Corporation


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Day n' Night - Kid Cudi


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. I'm a Dreamer - Amber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Victoria Day (April Showers) - Melissa McClelland


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

6. Andrew Bird - Happy Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

8. Pedro the Lion - Bad Diary Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Daydreaming - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Monday Monday - Mamas and Papas.

Songs with "Lady" in the title.


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

1. "New York Lady" - Burt Bacharach


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2.Lady Venom - Swollen Members


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Lay Lady Lay - Bob Dylan


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4 lady marmalade - patti labelle


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Bad Girls - Donna Summer


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

6. Ladies' Night - Kool and the Gang!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7. Lady - Styxx


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

8. The Lady in Red - Chris de Burgh (lol)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Great song, my dad says it reminds him of my mother.

9. Forever my Lady - Jodeci


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

10. She's a Lady - Tom Jones

Songs with a woman's name in title.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1. Amanda - Boston


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

2. Kathy's Song - Apoptygma Berzerk


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Carrie - Europe


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

4. Edie - The Cult


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

5. Iris - GooGoo Dolls


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Cracklin' Rosie - Neil Diamond.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. Sherry - The Four Seasons

:nw


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Roxanne - The Police


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Monica - The Kinks


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

You beat me^
10. Rosanna - Toto

How about songs with a mans name in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Top Jimmy - Van Halen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Letter that Johnny Walker Read" - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Trigger Happy Jack (Drive by a Go-Go) - Poe


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Walter - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

6. Jack and Diane - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Johnny Come Home - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

9. Frank Sinatra (V.I.P. area mix) - Miss Kittin & the Hacker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Johnny Sunshine - Liz Phair

Songs with Body Parts in the title.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1. D4L - Bobble Head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Bionic Eyes - Liz Phair


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3. Juvenile - Back that *** up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hands - Jewel


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

5. Lindsay's Trachea - Cinema Strange


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

My heart goes on - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

8. Bigmouth Strikes Again - Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Footloose - Kenny Loggins


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

10. Skulls - Misfits

Songs with a plant or flora reference in title (as in "tree" or "rose" or "grass")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

2. A Forest - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Roses Are Red - Aqua


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "Every Rose Has Its Thorn" - Poison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Autumn Leaves - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

6. "The Trees" - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

8. "I Never Promised You a Rose Garden" - Lynn Anderson


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

9. the mountain goats - earth air water trees


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Green Green Grass of Home - Jim Reeves.

Songs with a "body part, ie arms, legs whatever" in the title.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

2. Inside Our Skin - Emery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Black Thumbnail - Kings of Leon


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "Tush" - ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bubble Toes - Jack Johnson


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Keep ya head up - 2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cherry Lips - Garbage


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

8. Second Skin - The Chameleons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Elephant Ears - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Noir6 said:


> 8. Second Skin - The Chameleons


A fellow Chameleons fan!!! 

10. Leggy Blonde - Flight of the Conchords

Songs about summer/sunshine/summer activities etc.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

1. "Jogging Gorgeous Summer" - Islands

Hadn't listened to this one for a while, yay.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3) In the Summertime - Roger Miller.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

4) Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

6. "Summer Nights" - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Centerfield* - *JohnFogerty


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

8. Cruel Summer - Bananarama / Ace of Base


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ride the Wild Surf - Jan & Dean


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

10. In The Sun - She and Him

Songs about death, dying, etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fade To Black - Metallica


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

2. Angel - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Miss You - ... And Than I Turned Seven


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "Knocking On Heaven's Door" - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

(death or dying in title? this is my music!)

6. Death Comes Ripping - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Day I Died - Just Jack


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Funeral Night - Bellamorte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Them Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

10. Dear Death - Emery

Songs about anger, frustration, etc.


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Cocoon - Assemblage 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Teenage Angst - Placebo


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Angry Sunset - Crash Rickshaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mudshovel - Staind


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. She ****ing Hates Me - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Look Back in Anger - David Bowie


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "One of My Turns" - Pink Floyd


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "Angry Chair" -- Alice in Chains


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Shove it - Deftones


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

10. These Things - She Wants Revenge

Songs about yearning, due to love/lust/loss)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Wish You Were Here - Incubus


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

2. Cryin' - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Want You To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

4. Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Why Can't It Be Mine - Basia Bulat


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

6. Want You To Want Me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. She Cries Your Name - Beth Orton


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

8. Alice in Chains - Don't Follow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. If You Were Mine - Mya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dreaming of You - Selena

Songs with God in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "God's Got It" - The Black Crowes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dear God - XTC


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

3. God Given - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "God Gave Rock n' Roll To You" - KISS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Thank God For the Bomb - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

6. God Bless the USA - Various Artists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Only God Knows Why - Kid Rock


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

8. God Bless the Broken Road - Rascall Flatts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. God of Thunder - Kiss


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

10. God Smack - Alice in Chains


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You need to choose a topic after 10 songs Lateralus.

Movie soundtracks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Magnolia- Aimee Mann


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

2. Dead Man - Neil Young


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Danger Zone - Kenny Loggins.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

4. No Shelter - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Pipe Dream - Project 86


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. In Your Eyes* -* Peter Gabriel


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "Humans Being" - Van Halen (Twister)


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

8. _*The Nightmare Before Christmas - Danny Elfman
*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Holiday Road - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

10. Burn - Nine Inch Nails

This has probably been done before because there are a ton of them....songs about drug addiction.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

1. "Master of Puppets" - Metallica


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Chrysalii said:


> 1. "Master of Puppets" - Metallica


That's exactly the song I first thought of when I picked the topic haha.

3. God Smack - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mr. Brownstone - Guns N' Roses


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

5. Cocaine - JJ Cale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dead Flowers - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

7. Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

According to the people that post comments on songmeanings.net, every song is about drug addiction. lol

9. "The Needle And the Spoon" - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sam Stone - John Prine

Songs with Explosives in the title (Bomb, Dynamite, etc.).


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "t.n.t." - ac/dc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sex Bomb - Spinnerette


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

3. Bomb's Away - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kissin' Dynamite - AC/DC


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

5. Letterbomb - Green Day


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

6. Time Bomb - Godsmack


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "Bombs over Baghdad" - Outkast


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

8. "Bombtrack" - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Spanish Bombs - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Thank God for the Bomb - Ozzy Osbourne

Songs with a Fruit in the title.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

1. Orange Moon - Erykah Badu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Apple Pie A La Mode - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Watermelon Crawl - Tracy Byrd


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. The Lemon Song - Led Zepplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bananas & Cream - Kinky Friedman


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "Strawberry Fields Forever" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cherry, Cherry - Neil Diamond


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

9. Rotten Apple - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Apples, Peaches, Bananas & Pears - The Monkees

Songs with a Family member in the title (brother, mother, uncle, etc.).


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sister Blister - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Brother - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kissin' Cousins - Elvis Presley


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Sister Christian - Night Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Uncle Used To Love Me But She Died - Roger Miller


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

7. Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

8. Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Transistor Sister - Freddy "Boom-Boom" Cannon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Brothers in Arms - Dire Straits.

Songs about travel.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

1. Miami - Will Smith

That's right, I said Will Smith lol.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. California Bound - Carolina Liar


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

4. Paris Nights, New York Mornings - Corinne Bailey Rae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fly By Night - Rush


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

6. "Holiday in Cambodia" - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Going Mobile - The Who


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

8. Leaving on a Jet Plane - John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Holiday Road - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

10. "Homesick" - The Cure

Songs with a number in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 15 - Rilo Kiley


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

2. 867-5309/Jenny - Tommy Tutone


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

3. "5150" - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. '65 Love Affair - Paul Davis


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "Revolution 9" - The Beatles


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6. 3AM - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

7. Forty-six & 2 - Tool


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. 2 Become 1 - Spice Girls


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

9. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Seven Wonders - Fleetwood Mac.

Songs with the name of a country in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Canada - Justice Klade


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

2. Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cedars of Lebanon - U2


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

4. Australia - The Shins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Down in Mexico - The Coasters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Africa - Toto.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jamaica Mistaica - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

8. Massive Attack - Pray for England


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

9. L'America - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The News From Spain - Al Stewart

Songs with a word in the title that the word filter will Censor.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

1. The ***** is Back - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Madonna ***** - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

3. Wu-Tang Clan Ain't Nuthin ta **** Wit - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. So ****ing Happy - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lickitty **** - Lickitty ****


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

6. Ain't my ***** - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. **** and Run - Liz Phair


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

8. The Bird and the Bee - ****ing Boyfriend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ugly *****es - Coolio


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

10. Tupac- Wonda Why They Call U *****

Ok, song titles with Spanish words in them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. No Tengo Dinero - Los Umbrellos


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. Clandestino - Manu Chao


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

3. Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mi Nina Bonita - Chino Y Nacho


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

5. Avientame - Cafe Tacuba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Te Siento - Wisin & Yandel


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. La Isla Bonita - Madonna


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

8. Down Rodeo - RATM (and yes they pronounce it as the Spanish word, in reference to Rodeo Drive in California)


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

I know! And I'll allow it. Just call me Alex, wait, Alexa Trebek. (lol, I'm kidding.)

9. Queremos Paz - Gotan Project


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Senorita - Los Lonely Boys

Song titles that are really long.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Anaheim, Azusa, and Cucamonga Sewing Circle, Book Review, and Timing Association - Jan & Dean


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

2. Elderly woman behind the counter in a small town - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pigs That Ran Straightaway Into the Water, Triumph Of - The Mountain Goats


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

4. You Think You're Nickel Slick (But I Got Your Penny Change) - Emery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Nothing In This World Can Stop Me Worryin' Bout That Girl - The Kinks


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

6. Lily, Rosemary, and the Jack of Hearts-Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. My Cosmic Autumn Rebellion (The Inner Life As Blazing Shield of Defiance and Optimism As Celestial Spear of Action) - Flaming Lips


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

8. You Think I Ain't Worth a Dollar But I Feel Like a Millionaire - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. And Gaia's Wrath of a Thousand Forms of Vehement Torture Will Be Brought Upon Ourselves, the Self-Destructing Human - Wolven Ancestry


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. I will do anything for love, but I won't do that - Meatloaf

Songs about school.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

College Kids - Relient K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. New Girl in School - Jan and Dean


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "School's Out" - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Underclass Hero - Sum 41


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Back To School - School For The Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. **** School - The Replacements


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

7. Another Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Chalkdust Torture - Phish


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

9. Teachers pet - Venom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a Month of the year in the title.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. April Ethereal - Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. December Baby - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. April Skies - Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

6. February Song - Josh Groban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 2 Days in February - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

8. Guns 'N Roses - "November Rain"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. July Morning - Uriah Heep


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

10. My December - Linkin Park

Songs with a body part in the title


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Hero - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Ding-A-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

3. The Hand the Feeds - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blue Eyes Cryin' in the Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

5. Head Creeps - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. No-one Nose - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

7. Pulling Teeth - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hot Legs - Rod Stewart


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

9. Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Back Stabbers - O'Jays

Songs with Stop or Go in the title.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2, Stop, In the Name of Love - Diana Ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Don't Stop Now - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Missing You - Diana Ross


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

5. Stop Go - Benny Benassi


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Last Stop - Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Can't Stop This Thing We Started - Bryan Adams.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Go Rest High On That Mountain - Vince Gill

Songs with something in the title that you might find in your Bedroom.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Nights In White Satin" - Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bedbugs - Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Leave a Light on For Me - Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bed - J. Holiday


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

5. Bed of roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dirty Magazine - Bree Sharp


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. Video Killed the Radio Star - Buggles.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Necktie Remedy - Project 86


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Sex and Candy-Marcy Playground

It could happen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Boombox - The Lonely Island 

Songs having to do with Winter.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

1. White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Snow - Jennifer Trynin


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

3. A hazy shade of winter-Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. winter wonderland = dean martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. winter rain - fantasy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Ice - AC/DC


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. A long December-Counting Crows


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh man - _AGAIN_??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 love like winter - afi

hm.....

how about anything to do with the human face - expressions, grimaces, or just plain face. Face!

1 god put a smile on your face - coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Smile - Vitamin C


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

dang me you're fast.

3 hammer smashed face - cannibal corpse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain - Willie Nelson


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

5. Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Stoned Faces Don't Lie - Sir Douglas Quintet


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

7. Cover My Eyes - La Roux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Smiling Faces Sometimes - The Undisputed Truth


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

9. (You Caught Me) Smilin' - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Screw Face - The Wailers 

Songs about War.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

1. Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Billy, Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

3. Adwa - Gigi

(song by an Ethiopian singer about the Battle of Adwa between Italy and Ethiopia. just so you know I'm not in here fabricating things. lol.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eve of Destruction - Barry McGuire


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

5. War - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. So This is Christmas - John Lennon.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

8. War Within a Breath - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. God Gave Me A Gun - Roger Clyne & The Peacemakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tailgunner - Iron Maiden

Songs with Mr. or Mrs. in the title.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Mrs Robinson - Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Excuse Me Mr. - No Doubt


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

3. Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

5. Mrs. Bartolozzi - Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

7. Mr. Incredible - Sick of Sarah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8. Mr.Roboto - Styx


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

9. Mean Mr. Mustard - The Beatles


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

10. "Mr. Promotion", The Sandwitches

Songs that have a fruit of some sort in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

Apple - Joe Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Watermelon Man - Herbie Hancock


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

4. Strawberry Fields Forever - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

6. Guava Jelly - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

8. Peaches and Cream - 112


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Strawberry Letter 23 - Brothers Johnson


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

10. Black Cherry - Goldfrapp

Songs with American cities in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. Cleveland Rocks - Ian Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Allentown - Billy Joel


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

4. Sweet Home Chicago - Robert Johnson


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. "Detroit Rock City" - KISS


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

6. Jazzbo Brown from Memphis Town - Bessie Smith


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. Are You Going to San Fransisco - Mamas and Papas.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

8. Aurora - Björk


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

9. The Only Living Boy in New York - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Streets of Bakersfield - Buck Owens

Songs about Strange/Odd people (freaks, creeps, etc.)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Creep - TLC


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

3. Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps) - David Bowie


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

4. Freak - Silverchair


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Weirdo - The Charlatans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ballad of Cleo & Joe - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

8. Shut up and smile - Bowling for soup


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

9. Meet the Creeper - Rob Zombie


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Aqualung" - Jethro Tull

Songs about time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. You're out of Touch, I'm out of time - Hall and Oates.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Time - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

4. Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. White Hot Day - Simple Minds


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Time What is Time - Blind Guardian


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

7. Out of Time Man - Mano Negra


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

8. Time Won't Let Me Go - The Bravery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dead on Time - Queen


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Changes - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a Street name in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Denmark Street - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Positively 4th Street - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fascination Street - The Cure


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. "Dizzy Street" - Silje Nes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tobacco Road - Lou Rawls


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Dead End Street - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sullivan Street - Counting Crows


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. Cypress Avenue-Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Charlotte Street - Lloyd Cole

Songs having to do with anything Medical.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Doctor Robert - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Meds - Placebo


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

3. Give me novacaine - Green Day


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

4. Chronic Infection - Pestilence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Not the Doctor - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Premature Autopsy - Entombed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Plastic Surgery - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Calling Dr. Love - Kiss


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Like a Surgeon - "Weird Al" Yankovic

Songs with Radio in the title.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

1. Radio Head - Talking Heads


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

The Forces Of *Radio* Have Dropped A Viper Into The Rhythm Section - Project 86


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

3. Radio Free Europe - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Turn On Your Radio - Nina Gordon


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

5. Radioactivity - Kraftwerk


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. This is Radio Clash - The Clash


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

7. Radio Song - R.E.M.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

8. Oh Yeah (On The Radio) - Roxy Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Turn Me On I'm A Radio - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

10. Guerilla Radio - RATM

Songs with the word "day" or "days". This one will be easy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rainy Day - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Days - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Good Day (Morning Song) - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Eight Days A Week - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. School Days - Chuck Berry


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Day Is Done - Nick Drake


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

7. Day for Night - Moloko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lonesome Day Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Rainy Day, Dream Away - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Some Days Never End - Linda Perry

Songs with a Girls name in the title.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

1. Caroline, Yes - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

2. Kristy, are you doing okay? - The Offspring


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. My Michelle - Guns and Roses


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Cracklin' Rosie - Neil Diamond


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

5. Kathy's song- Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6. Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. Rosanna - Toto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8. Alice In Slaughterland - Buckethead


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

9. Believe Me, Natalie - The Killers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Sophie - Deerhoof

Songs with "milk" in the title.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. No Milk Today - Hermans Hermits


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Aphex Twin - Milkman


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

3. Sinaloan Milk Snake Song - The Mountain Goats


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

4. Milk - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

6. The Milk of Human Kindness - Procol Harum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Milk and Cereal - G. Love & Special Sauce


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

8. Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Under the Milky Way - The Church


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

10. Milk Crisis - The Go! Team

things found in the sky


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

1. Butterflyz- Alicia Keys


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. I Like Birds - Eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Clouds - Joni Mitchell


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Waiting for a Star to Fall---Boy Meets Girl


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Starlight - Helloween


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Lucky Star - Madonna


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds--The Beatles :b

_Forgot to number the other one--sorry!_


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Come Together - The Beatles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Til the Clouds Clear - Lamb


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

10. Sun is Shining- Bob Marley

Movie Soundtrack Songs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Bang Bang - Nancy Sinatra (Kill Bill)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. I've Had the Time of My Life--Bill Medley and Jennifer Warnes (Dirty Dancing Soundtrack)


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

5. Don't You (Forget About Me) - Simple Minds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Julie Christie - Lorraine Bowen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 32 Flavors - Ani Difranco


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. "Angel"--Sarah McLachlan (City of Angels)


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

10. Into the West - Annie Lennox

Songs with internal organs in the title


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Stomach vs. Heart-Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Iron Lung - Radiohead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Regurgitated Guts - Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Into the Lungs of Hell - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Maggot Brain - Funkadelic


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. I Sell Lungs - Papervehicle


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

8. "Closer To the Heart" - Rush


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Brainwash - Daniel Johnston


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Bad Liver & a Broken Heart--Tom Waits

Songs with a person's name in the title.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

2. Cassie - Flyleaf


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

3. Jackie's Strength - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Some Candy Talking - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jennifer - Letters to Cleo


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7.) "Adrian"--Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dear John - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Dear Prudence - Siouxsie & the Banshees


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. "Daniel"-- Elton John


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

10. Christopher Tracey's Parade - Prince & The Revolution

songs with film/television characters in the title


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. "Mrs. Robinson"--Simon and Garfunkel (from the movie 'The Graduate)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. To_ Bob Ross_ With Love - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

3. Patrick Bateman - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

4. Nancy Drew - Relient K


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spiderman '79 - Veruca Salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Superman - Sister Hazel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ You go, TL! 

8. Alice, Underground---Avril Lavigne (Alice in Wonderland soundtrack)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Joker Is Wild - Jan & Dean


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. The Montague Boys--Justin Warfield & One Inch Punch (Romeo and Juliet soundtrack, 1997)

Okay--songs with natural disasters in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mud Slide Slim - James Taylor


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Little Earthquakes- Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ I was just thinking of that one the other day. 

4. Avalanche--Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

6. Earthquake - Family Force 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Here Comes the Flood - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Floods - Pantera


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

9. "When the Levee Breaks" - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Texas Tornado - Tracy Lawrence

Songs with Lullaby in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Lullabye" by Shawn Mullins


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Angel's Lullaby--Richard Marx


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

The obvious:

3. Lullaby - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. My Lullaby - Maria Mena


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I can't think of any other modern songs with lullaby in the title, so I'm going to the classical genre:

5. "Lullaby" - Johannes Brahms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lullaby for a Realist - Anya Marina


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Irish Lullaby--Too-roo-loo--la  traditional


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "Lullaby of the Leaves" - Art Tatum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Lullabye (Goodnight my Angel)--Billy Joel

things found in the ocean or beach in song title


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Seagull - Ride


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

2. Castles Made of Sand-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Tuna Fish - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

4. "Little Surfer" - The Beach Boys


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Barracuda - Heart


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. A Little Titanic - WHY?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. One-Piece Topless Bathing Suit - Jan & Dean


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

8. Under the Boardwalk-The Drifters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dolphin - Poe


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Crab--Weezer

songs referring to names of streets, freeways, etc. in title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rosemary Lane - Bert Jansch


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

2. "22 Acadia Avenue" - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Goodnight, Hollywood Blvd - Ryan Adams


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. On Grafton Street-Nanci Griffith


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

5. Ventura Highway - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. In France They Kiss On Main Street - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Grateful Dead - Shakedown Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dirty Blvd. - Lou Reed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

9. Blood Puddle on Wall Street - WHY?

I forgot to number. Fail lol =[


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Toulouse Street - The Doobie Brothers

Songs with a number in the title, can be spelled out. :b


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. 2 Become 1--Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Seventeen - Winger


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Four in the Morning--Night Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 500 Miles - Tori Amos


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. 1000 Miles Away--Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. 2+2=5--Radiohead


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

8. 2 x 4 - Metallica


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "99 Bottles of Beer" - traditional


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Conversations with My 13 Year Old Self - Pink

Songs with any type of Direction (up, down, left, right, north, south, etc.) in the title.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

1. Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Left of the Middle - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Enter From the East--Jewel


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

4. Down with the Sickness - Disturbed


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. Straight Up--Paula Abdul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. North To Alaska - Johnny Horton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. West of Crazy - Lisa Brokop


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. Up on Cripple Creek--The Band

Just heard this one on the radio today.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One Level Down - Rotersand


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Down By the Seaside" - Led Zeppelin

Songs with US states in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Maybe California--Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Biggest Ball of Twine in Minnesota - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

4. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight and the Pips


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "I Learned to Dance in Mississippi" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Tennessee Line--Daughtry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. By the Time I Get to Arizona - Public Enemy


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

8. California Gurls - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Two Weeks in Hawaii-Hellogoodbye

song titles with names of cities.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Portland - The Replacements


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

2. "Woman from Tokyo" - Deep Purple


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Hello Seattle--Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Roads To Moscow - Al Stewart


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. London Calling--The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Starwood In Aspen - John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bagpipes From Baghdad - Eminem


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Detroit Rock City" - KISS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Belfast Child - Simple Minds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Barcelona - Freddie Mercury

Songs with Fantasy creatures (Goblins, Dragons, etc.) in the title.


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

1. The Unicorn Song - The Irish Rovers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Raging Goblin - Battlelore


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Chasing the Dragon - Dream Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Destroy the Orcs - 3 Inches of Blood


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

5. puff the magic dragon - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

6. Demon Speeding - Rob Zombie


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Pegasus--Olivia Newton-John


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

8. White Horse- Taylor Swift


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

9. Dragon Days- Alicia Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. (I Used To Make Out With) Medusa - Bring Me the Horizon

Songs with Tomorrow in the title.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Always Tomorrow--Gloria Estefan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. For All Tomorrow's Lies - Berlin


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Tomorrow Never Comes--Garth Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tomorrow's Dream - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Remember Tomorrow - Iron Maiden


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

6. Tomorrow- Lillix


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

7. Tomorrow- Sixx AM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Who Knows What Tomorrow May Bring - Traffic


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

9. Dance Like There's No Tomorrow- Paula Abdul


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

10. Maybe Tomorrow- Stereophonics

Songs that make you go to sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Green Tambourine - Lemon Pipers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Day Without Rain - Enya


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

4. De Cara a la Pared - Lhasa de Sela


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Endless Love - Lionel Richie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Silent Lucidity-Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Honestly Love You - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 2 Become 1 - Spice Girls


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Angel--Sarah Maclachlan

Songs with names of family members in the title (father, mother, brother, sister, etc.).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Father Popcorn - The ***** Problem


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

2. Dear Mama - 2pac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sister Blister - Alanis Morissette


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Sister Morphine - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Brother John - Blues Traveler


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Dance with my Father-Luther Vandross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mother, Mother - Tracy Bonham


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. Daughters-John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Papa's Got A Brand New Bag - James Brown


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

10. Sister - Antibalas

Songs with the word sun in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. Sun is Shining - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Who Loves the Sun - Velvet Underground


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

here comes the sun-beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

7. Walking on the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Don't look back into the sun - The Libertines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Holidays in the Sun - The Sex Pistols

Songs with an article of Clothing in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Taper Jean Girl - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. When She Took Off Her Shirt - Wonderlick


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Die With Your Boots On - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Dress - PJ Harvey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Faded Dress - Kay Hanley


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Red Shoes - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. All Fur Coat & No Knickers - Chumbawamba


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

9. flares and slippers-cockney rejects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Golden Slippers - The Fisk Jubilee Singers

Songs with things that have Wheels in the title.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. Wheels Over Me - Mew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rocket Skates - Deftones


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Big Wheel-Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chevy Van – Sammy Johns


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Wheels keep on turning - Tony Banks


----------



## Adorkable (May 22, 2010)

6. Under the Wheels - The Damned


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

7. Wheels- Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Magic Bus - The Who


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

9. "Waiting For the Bus" - ZZ Top


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

10. Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell

New topic - Songs with an emotion in the title


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

shylife said:


> 10. Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell
> 
> New topic - Songs with an emotion in the title


^ Hey I really like the renditon by Black Crowes of that song!

1. Sad Songs Say So much--Elton John


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Crying in the Chapel - Peter Blakeley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. If You Want To Be Happy - Jimmy Soul


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Joyful Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

6. Shame - Matchbox 20


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Angry Chair - Alice in Chains


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. Rage--Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Panic Attack - Dream Theater


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. Black Eyed Peas- I Gotta Feeling

Songs only your mother could love


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1. Love me tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

2. Song for Mama- Boyz II Men


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

3. Oh Mother- Christina Aguilera


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

4. Mama's Song- Carrie Underwood


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5. I Only Had Eyes for you-Flamingo's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. As I Lay Me Down - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

7. "Your Mother Should Know" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. Your Momma Don't Dance--Kenny Loggins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Release Me - Wilson Phillips

Songs with parts of your Head (eyes, nose, mouth, etc.) in the title.


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

1. Angel Eyes - Jeff Healey


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

2. Lower your eyelids to die with the sun- M83


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Bright Eyes - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Angel Eyes - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 20 Dollar Nose Bleed - Fall Out Boy


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

6. Open your eyes- Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blue Lips - Regina Spektor


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

8. Crooked Teeth. - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Elephant Ears - Jimmy Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Something in Your Mouth - Nickelback

Songs with Right or Wrong in the title.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

1. 311 - Right Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wrong About Me - Brett Dennen


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3.Got Me Wrong - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Right Beside You - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

5. Bloody well right - Supertramp


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. I Might Be Wrong - Radiohead


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Right Now-Van Halen


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8. Why Don'tcha Do Me Right? - Mothers of Invention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Did You Wrong - Pleasure P


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. The Right Kind of Wrong--Leanne Rimes

A song that names a _specific _kind of bird in the title (sparrow, eagle, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dove and Grenade - Hollywood Undead


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Raven-Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hummingbird - Seals and Crofts


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

4. Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Albatross - Judy Collins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

6. Swanmeat - Subtle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7. Blue Jay - Songs: Ohia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Crow and The Butterfly - Shinedown


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Pigeon Song - Alela Diane 

Songs with alien-spacey-UFO type stuff in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spaceman - Bif Naked


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft - Klaatu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hillbillies From Outerspace - The Vaughan Brothers


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Space Dog-Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft - The Carpenters


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Fly to the Moon and Back - Savage Garden


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Space Oddity-David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Little Green Men - Steve Vai


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

9. Space Lord - Monster Magnet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Aliens - Presage

Songs with acronyms in the title.


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

Good question Mc Borg.

1. 4am - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks =D

2. S.O.S. - Haiku d'Etat


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. NYC - Interpol


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. D.I.V.O.R.C.E. - Tammy Wynette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. D.O.A. - Foo Fighters


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6.^ reminded me of D.O.A - Grim Reaper


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. M79 - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. C.o.d. - ac/dc


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. MIA - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. C.R.E.A.M. - Wu-Tang Clan

Songs with a Day of the Week in the title.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Manic Monday-The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tuesday Afternoon - The Moody Blues


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Sunday Bloody Sunday-U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Saturday In The Park - Chicago


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

5. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Wednesday-Tori Amos


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

7. Friday's Child - Will Young


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

8. Lazy Sunday - The Lonely Island


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Monday Monday - Mamas and Papas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

10. Manic Autumn Wednesday Face - So-Called Artists 

Songs with a year in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2. Nuclear Weapons Were Invented in 1945 - Casino Versus Japan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 2112 - Rush


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. 1999 - Prince


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

5. *Year 3000* by the JoBros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 1963 - Rachael Yamagata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 1979 - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "1984" - Van Halen


----------



## notyourstar (Jun 11, 2010)

9. 1985 - Bowling for Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Queen of 1964 - Neil Sedaka

Songs with a type of Metal in the title (Iron, Gold, etc.).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Magnet and Steel - Walter Egan


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

3. Silver and Cold - AFI


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Brass In Pocket - The Pretenders


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Fool's Gold - Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Steel in the Hour of Chaos - Public Enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sun and Steel - Iron Maiden

Songs having to do with Outer Space.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

1. Muse - "Supermassive Black Hole"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Meteorite - Zombina & the Skeletones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Little Star - Madonna


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

4. Galaxy song - Monty Python


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

5. "Ziggy Stardust" - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Star Trekkin' - The Firm


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

7. *Space Oddity* by David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Thing From Uranus - Sloppy Seconds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spaceman - Bif Naked


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

10. Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Songs with food in the title


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Orange Crush - REM


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

2. Milk and Cereal - G. Love and Special Sauce


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Savoy Truffle - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Chop Suey - System Of A Down


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. Banana Pancakes-Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jambalaya (On The Bayou) - The Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mashed Potatoes - Nat Kendricks


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

8. Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Poundcake" - Van Halen

songs with animals in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. The Dog and the Butterfly-Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Boiled Frogs - Alexisonfire


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

4. *Young Lions* by the Maccabees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rock Lobster - The B-52's


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

7. Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8.Tie Me Kangaroo Down, Sport - Rolf Harris


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

9. birds flyin high -lil wayne


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses~U2

songs with names of precious gems in the title


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

edit: got in too late.

1. Diamond Joe - traditional song


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

2. Tom Waits - "Diamonds & Gold"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Emerald Eyes-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Her Diamonds - Rob Thomas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sapphire Bullets of Pure Love - They Might Be Giants


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

7. Black Pearl - Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Opal Road - Tony Levin


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

9. "Pearl Necklace" - ZZ Top

By the way, precious gems are NOT what this song is about.







shhh


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Ravishing Ruby - Tom T Hall

Songs with "baby" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. ...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Combat Baby - Metric


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

3. *Baby, It's Fact* by Hellogoodbye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Baby Talk - Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hey Baby - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Baby Makes Her Blue Jeans Talk - Dr. Hook


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8. american baby - dave matthews


wheeeeeeeeeeeeee! i missed this game!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Baby, Don't Forget My Number - Milli Vanilli


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10. baby love - the supremes

song titles containing a guy's name

1 billy don't be a hero - paper lace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red Sam - Flyleaf


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. hey johnny park! - foo fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 faithless aloysius - frank the baptist


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

8. Tony's Theme - Pixies


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 steve berman - eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Benjamin - Veruca Salt

Songs with anything in the title that you might see in the Sky (plane, cloud, etc.).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 i can see clearly now the rain is gone - johnny whatsis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Only One Cloud - Beth Rowley


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Paper planes - M.I.A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Birds - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

*5* I wish it would rain - Temptations


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 ride the lightning - metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

*8* - Eclipse/Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Frisbee - The Lucksmiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ladybug - Breaking Benjamin

Songs with Two Word titles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fully Alive - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pink Lemonade - Kittie


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. This Afternoon-Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bring Night - Sia


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

5. *Young Lions* by the Maccabees


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

6. Tragic Monsters - Les Savy Fav


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

7. Elliott Smith - Say Yes


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

8. Fallen Leaves - Billy Talent


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Fortune Faded - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Dance Floor-The Tao of Groove

Songs with the same consecutive letters-- alliterations (i.e. Mamma Mia).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Shining Star - Abra Moore


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Sentimental Street-Night Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Come Clean - Eisley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dead Duck - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

5. panic prone, by chevelle.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Butterfly - Laura Veirs


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Bad Businessman--Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sweet Sixteen - Kate Earl


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. Heartbreak Hotel--Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Best Bit - Beth Orton

Songs some type of Heat (hot, flame, etc.) in the title.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Hot Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Fire and Ice--Pat Benatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

4. Firebreather - Thrice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Kiss the Flame--Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Heat of the Night - Aqua


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8. hot mess, by cobra starship.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Fire and Rain--James Taylor

Songs with night or day in title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Brand New Day - Joshua Radin


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ I like a song by Sting by that title, don't know if it's the same one .

2. Good Day-Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I googled the song and the lyrics are different for both versions.

3. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

4. Rush- Fly by Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. One More Day - Rosie Thomas


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. In the Air Tonight--Phil Collins


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

7. kid cudi-day n night


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

8. Today- Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Night Fever - Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Heat of the Night - Aqua

Songs with Phone in the title.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Banana Phone (!!) - Raffi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Telephone X - Texas


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Telephone- Lady Gaga/ Beyonce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> 3. Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money in My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


Damn, forget about that- I love that song

Answer the Phone- Sugar Ray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hanging on the Telephone - Blondie


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Telephone (Long Distance Love Affair)--Sheena Easton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. No Phone - Cake


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. Kiss me through the phone--Soulja Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Answer the Phone - Sugar Ray


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Video Phone--Beyonce

Songs with black or white in title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2 paint it black - stones


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Black Eyed Dog - Nick Drake


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 whiter shade of pale - procol harum


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. White Man in Hammersmith Palais - The Clash


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

10. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones

Songs with eyes in the title.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 eyes without a face - billy idol


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Eyes of the World - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

4 grey blue eyes - dave matthews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 blue eyes don't lie - you me at six


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dancing With Tears In My Eyes - Ultravox


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 smoke gets in your eyes - the platters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pale Blue Eyes - The Velvet Underground


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw crap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh i got it

10 your blue eyes - iron and wine


songs with a toy in the title i'll start

mellowship slinky - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 makin a livin / hot wheels/ the theme - chemical brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jack in the Box - Elysian Fields


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 mr potato head - the game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Toy Soldier - Britney Spears


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Rag Doll-Aerosmith


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8. i'm not your toy, by la roux.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Frisbee - The Lucksmiths


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "I'm Your Puppet" - James & Bobby Purify

Songs with a non-alcoholic beverage other than water in the title.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Programmable Soda--Tori Amos


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

2. juicebox, by the strokes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Cup Of Coffee, A Sandwich and You - Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Tea in the Sahara-The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

5. Peanut Butter Jelly Time- Youtube :boogie:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cookies-N-Apple Juice - Cam'ron


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. I Am a Cider Drinker--The Wurzels
(funny)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater/Kinney


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. The Orange Juice Song--Deep Purple

Song titles with 'Summer' in them, please!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Boys of Summer - Don Henley (also an awesome cover by Ataris)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

2. Where's Summer B? - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Summer Rain - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Summertime--Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Summer Snow - Lou Christie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Summertime - Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Summer Breeze--Latest version, Jason Mraz, original, Seals & Croft


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. Summer Boy- LG


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Summer Cannibals - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Electric Music and Summer People - Beck

Songs with an icecream Flavor in the title (vanilla, chocolate, strawberry, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tutti-Frutti - Little Richard


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Strawberry Fields Forever--The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Love Rocky Road - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Sweet Like Chocolate--Shanks and Bigfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Raspberry Beret--Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Neopolitan Dreams - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

8. Chocolate Lovely - Amon Tobin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Oreo Cookie Blues - Lonnie Mack


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Cherry (ice cream) - Warrant 

Songs with song titles completely unrelated to the song


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

1. Mexican Icecream - Tobacco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

3. Dirty Harry - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. El Scorcho- Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Brain Stew - Green Day


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Green Onions - Booker T& the MGs


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

8. i'm made of wax, larry, what are you made of? by a day to remember.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

9. Basket Case -Greenday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cannonball - The Breeders

Songs with Farm Animals in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Sheep - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Becoming the Bull - Atreyu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

3. Buffalo Soldier - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beer For My Horses - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

5. Dig a Pony - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Cow - Steely Dan


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

7. Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Little Red Rooster - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy - Big and Rich

Songs about foreigners


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

English man in New York - Sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Turning Japanese - The Vapors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Canadian Railroad Trilogy - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

4. Lovers in Japan - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. China Girl - David Bowie


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

6. Russian Snow Queen - Fursaxa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Give Ireland Back To The Irish - Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Marie From Sunny Italy - Irving Berlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Queen of Denmark - John Grant

Songs with Odd Numbers in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 15 - Rilo Kiley


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

2. 5:9:78 - Boards of Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 37 Stitches - Drowning Pool


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. 12:51 - The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Star 69" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 455 Rocket - Kathy Mattea


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Thirteen" - Big Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Can't Drive 55 - Sammy Hagar


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Drivin' on 9" - The Breeders

Songs with "hot" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hot Gets a Little Cold - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

Hot Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hot Fun in the Summertime - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hot Child In The City - Nick Gilder


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. In the hot, hot rays - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Kid is Hot Tonight - Loverboy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Hot Child in the City - Nick Gilder


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

9. Jam Fan (Hot) - Bootsy Collins


(does that couNT? ;O )


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

10. Drop It Like It's Hot-Snoop Dog

Yeah, I went there. 

Songs with 'Rainbow' in the title. (It's tricky, but it can be done.)

1. Rainbow Ride-Charlie Daniels


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Free Ride - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## SilentOrchestra (Jul 26, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> 2. Free Ride - Edgar Winter Group


I said 'rainbow' silly. :b

2. Rainbow Veins-Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Over the Rainbow - Judy Garland


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Rainbow" - The Apples in Stereo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. She's A Rainbow - The Rolling Stones


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

6. fly to the rainbow - scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Rainbow Connection - The Carpenters


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Rainbow in the Dark- Ronnie Dio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Rainbow Song - Delta Goodrem


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The Rainbow Connection - Jason Mraz

Songs with the word "exotic"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Exotic On The Speaker (Feat. Rye Rye) - Soulico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Exotic - Ray-J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't find any more Exotic songs. :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok doesn't seem to be enough Exotic songs lets try a new topic.

Songs with Back in the title.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. Back in Black--Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Back Around - Ani Difranco


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot 
ohh, you knew someone was gonna post it :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. Sing Me Back Home - Merle Haggard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Turn Back Time - Aqua


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. Come Back - Misfits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Back On Top - Van Morrison


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

8. So come back, I am waiting - Okkervil River


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Get Back" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Going Back To Cali - Notorious B.I.G.

Songs with a Liquid in the title.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Bloodstone - Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dog Coffee - Ani Difranco


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

3. Water - Brad Paisley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Milk - Garbage


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Milkshake - Kelis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Deep Water-Jewel


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Peace, Sex and Tea - Tat


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Sex and Candy - Marcy's Playground

songs with a name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cassie - Flyleaf


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

2. Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. Jimmy No More - The Stanfields


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

4. Lyla - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Athena - The Who


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Romeo & Juliet - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Madalaine - Winger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Suzanne - Lisa Stansfield


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Marianne--Tori Amos

Songs with types of flowers in the title.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. *Tigerlily* by La Roux


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

3. Andre 3000 - Roses


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. _Iris_--Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Bed of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. _The Rose_--Bette Midler

A classic!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Kiss from a Rose--Seal

Okay, give me animals in the ocean in song title!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Mollusk - Ween


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Baby Beluga" - Raffi


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Butterfly - Crazy Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Crab - Weezer


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. Big Eyed Fish--Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Octopus's Garden - The Beatles


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

7. Killa Whale - Andre Nickatina


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

8.Cats in the cradle - cat stevens


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. _Rock Lobster_--The B52's

Animals in the _ocean_, please.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Superfast Jellyfish - Gorillaz

Songs with Girl in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Eve - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Stupid Girl - Garbage


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Stupid Girls--Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sour Girl - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. Girl Disappearing--Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Want A Girl Just Like Hillary - Jesse Goldberg


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Rich Girl-- Gwen Stefani, another song by same name by Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Girl No. 3 - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. My Girl--The Temptations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Girl of the North Country - Bob Dylan

(Patriotic songs) Songs with Red, White or Blue in the title.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Courtesy of the Red, White, & Blue (The Angry American) - Toby Keith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. White Punks on Dope - The Tubes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Little Girl Blue - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blue Ridge Mountains - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Ballad of the Boy in the Red Shoes - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Artificial Red - Mad Season


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. A White Demon Love Song - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blue (Da Ba Dee) - Eiffel 65


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "White Room" - Cream

Songs with north, east, south, or west in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. West of Crazy - Lisa Brokop


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Ghost of the Eastern Seaboard - The Stanfields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. North To Alaska - Johnny Horton


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. West Coast Blues - Blind Blake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eastbound and Down - Jerry Reed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. Cross The North Fork - Jack Rose


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

7. Girl From The North Country - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. West Seattle Girls - Bob Rivers


----------



## unclevernon (Aug 14, 2010)

9. East - Pat Martino


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "That's What I Like about the South" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys

Songs with exactly seven words in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. God Has a Plan for Us All - Angtoria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let All That Are to Mirth Inclined - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "You've Really Got a Hold on Me" - Smokey Robinson and the Miracles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Glesh, the Blood and the Man - Madder Mortem


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Get Me Away from Here, I'm Dying" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

6. Your Heart Is As Black As Night - Melody Gardot


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

7. Hey, That's no way to say goodbye - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

In This House That I Call Home - X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. We Moved Our City to the Country - Tracy Bonham


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

10. Perhaps Vampires Is A Bit Strong But... - Arctic Monkeys

Songs with Mr. or Mrs. in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Old Mr. Heffer - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite - The Beatles


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

3. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


(I like how you posted at the exact same time both days. Dedication.)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Mr. Postman - The Marvelettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Mr. Boombastic - Shaggy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Mr. Tough" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dear Mr. President - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

9. Mr. Brown - Bob Marley


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Mr. Jones - Counting Crows

songs with the word baby in it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. My Angel Baby - Toby Beau


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Baby-Baby-Baby - TLC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Baby Won't You Please Come Home" - Bessie Smith


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

4. Baby Don't Leave Me Now - Blu


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. . . . Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Ahh... The Name is Bootsy, Baby - Bootsy Collins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Someone Else's Baby - Adam Faith


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Somebody's Baby - Jackson Browne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Must Have Been A Beautiful Baby - Bobby Darin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

10. Your Baby Doesn't Love you any More - Carpenters

Next: Songs with the word close in the title.

1. Close to you - Carpenters


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

2. Close Your Eyes - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Faraway, So Close! - Nick Cave


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Too Close - Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Close to Me - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Everytime I Close My Eyes - Kenny G


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

8. Come Close - Common


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Don't close your eyes - Kix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Close To The Edge - Yes 

Songs with Good, Bad or Ugly in the title.


----------



## IDB324 (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Bad Devil - Devin Townsend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Ugly Duckling - Mandy Patinkin


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Ugly Girl - Fiona Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Man Coming - Crooked Fingers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "The Good's Gone" - The Who


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Bad Girls - Donna Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. That I Would Be Good - Alanis Morissette


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

8. The good the bad the ugly - Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bad To The Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Goody Two Shoes - Adam Ant

songs with colors in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

2. Pink & Blue - Andre 3000


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Red Rover - Rosie Thomas


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

4. Red light - usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pink Lemonade - Kittie


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

7. Purple rain - prince


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Red Book - Texas


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

10. Violet Hill - Coldplay

Songs with musical instruments in the title


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Trombone Cholly" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Steel Guitar Rag" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

4. 300 violin orchestra - Jorge Quintero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Little Ukulele Song - Holly Kirby


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

6. Piano Thing - Muse


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Green Tambourine" - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

8. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Alexander And His Clarinet - Irving Berlin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers

Songs with an Alcoholic beverage in the title.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Whiskey Lullaby - Brad Paisley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Maggie Moonshine - Rednex


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Corn Liquor" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Thank God for Jack Daniel's - Sex Slaves


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. "Mint Julep" -- Ray Charles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tequila Makes Her Clothes Fall Off - Joe Nichols


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

7. Why is the Rum Gone? - DaJugglingFool (that counts, right? )


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

8. Hennesy and Buddha - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Martini Kiss - Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Whiskey Dawn - A Radio With Guts

Songs with Insects in the titles.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Chasing a Bee" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beatle Bones 'N Smokin' Stones - Captain Beefheart and His Magic Band


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Red Red Wine - Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Caterpillar - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Honey Bee - Tom Petty


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "The Crickets" - Woody Herman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dog & Butterfly - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fly on the Wall - AC/DC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Fly Trouble" - Hank Williams

Songs with an apostrophe somewhere in the title.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. The Fall - How I Wrote 'Elastic Man'


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

2. Step It 'pon The Rastaman Scene - Easy Star All-Stars


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

3. I Can't Win - The Strokes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Thursday's Child - The Chameleons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I'm Dancing in the Show Tonight - Ween


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Can't Stop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. I Won't Last a Day Without You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Don't Look Back - Luscious Jackson


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

9. I Can't Hold Back--Survivor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Couldn't Cause Me Harm - Beth Orton

Songs with an Occupation in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "I Am a Scientist" - Guided by Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Floyd The Barber - Nirvana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Ice-Cream Man" - Jonathan Richman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. He's Simple, He's Dumb, He's the Pilot - Grandaddy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "The Lumberjack Song" - Monty Python


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Patricia The Stripper - Chris de Burgh


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. The Waitress--Tori Amos


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Dear Doctor - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Art Teacher - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Police and Thieves - The Clash

songs that were in movies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Devil Got My Woman - Skip James (Ghost World)


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Alice Underground--Avril Lavigne (Alice in Wonderland)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Your Winter - Sister Hazel (10 Things I Hate About You)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

4. Leaving on a Jet Plane - Chantal K. ("Armageddon")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 32 Flavors - Ani Difranco (Better Than Chocolate)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. Nancy Sinatra - Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) (Kill Bill)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Where Is My Mind? - The Pixies (Fight Club)


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. Suddenly I See--K.T. Tunstall (The Devil Wears Prada)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

9. Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield ("Pulp Fiction")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rolling With My Homies - Coolio (Clueless)

Songs with Weapons in the title.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

1. Janie's Got a Gun - Aerosmith


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. 21 Guns - Green Day :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cannonball - The Breeders


----------



## Music speaks (Jul 17, 2010)

4. Like a Knife - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Emerald Sword - Rhapsody (of fire)


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Cuts Like a Knife--Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Calm Like A Bomb - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. Don't Take Your Guns to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Careful With That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd

Songs with Types of Weather in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Surfing in a Hurricane - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh, I would have a ton of these :lol.

3. Indian Summer (a heat wave after the first frost/freeze) - Rippingtons.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tornado of Souls - Megadeth


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. Walking on Sunshine--Katrina & the Waves

I have a ton of these, too.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Raging Storm - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Rock You Like a Hurricane--The Scorpions


----------



## Shizuko (Sep 4, 2010)

8. When it Rains - Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Good Day Sunshine - The Beatles


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Here Comes the Rain Again--the Eurythmics

Song titles with names of calendar months, please.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "December" - Teenage Fanclub


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. "October"--A-ha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Rainy Day in June" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. "November Rain"--Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. July Flame - Laura Veirs


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. "February Song"--Josh Groban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My December - Linkin Park


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "September Gurls" - Big Star

Songs with "with" in the title.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

1. "Within You"--David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. With Or Without You - U2


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Can't Smile Without You - Carpenters


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

4. Kids With Guns - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bullet With Butterfly Wings - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

6. Stay With Me - You Me At Six. 

PS. Do I get extra points for my song number being in the name of the band?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You're With Stupid Now - Aimee Mann


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Without You - Mariah Carey


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

9. "Breakfast With Blockhead" - Aesop Rock


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol

'90s songs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Someday - Mariah Carey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Informer - Snow


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

3. The Impression That I Get - Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

5. Can It Be All So Simple - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Millennium - Robbie Williams


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Shine" - Collective Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Radiation Vibe" - Fountains of Wayne

Songs less than two minutes long.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Chromatic Death - S.O.D.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Jumping Fences" - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

3. "A Short Song of Apology" - David Ford


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

4. Wailin' - OutKast


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

5. Never Shout Never - Sacrilegious


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Grave and Beyond! - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Enter the Circus-Christina Aguilera, 1min. 42 secs.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

8. Wolves in wolves' clothing - NOFX


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Drop Dead Look - Excuse 17


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I'm Too Sexy - Right Said Fred

Songs with Celestial Titles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Angels on the Moon - Thriving Ivory


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Drops of Jupiter--Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mars Needs Women - Rob Zombie


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Bad Moon Rising--Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

6. Anarchy Up Your Anus - Mr.Bungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Venus as a Boy - Bjork


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Stardust" - Hoagy Carmichael


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

9. Plastic Sun - Sonic Youth


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "You and Me and the Moon" - The Magnetic Fields

Songs with a number 1-10 in the title. Let's do them in order!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Okay! 
1 is the loneliest number - question mark and the mysterians


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. 2 Become 1 - Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

4. 4 Minutes - Madonna


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Four or Five Times" (jazz standard)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

6. "Forty Six & 2" - Tool


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Seven Steps to Heaven" - Miles Davis


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Eight Days a Week - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Karn Evil 9 - Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

10. 10/10 Paolo Nutini

*Next: Songs with with the word fall in the title.*

1. I Just Fall in Love Again - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fall To Pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. I Fall to Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Fall On Me - R.E.M.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Don't Want to Fall in Love - Green Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Our Way to Fall" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. After the Fall - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Could Fall in love - Selena


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. _Waiting for a Star to Fall_-Boy Meets Girl (song from the 80's).

Songs with fantasy, mythological creatures, or sci-fi figures in song title.


----------



## SlightlyJaded (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Werewolf - Cat Powers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Buck Rogers - Feeder


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 where's captain kirk -spizz energi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 paranoid android - radiohead


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Vampire - Antsy Pants


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 the cyborg slayers - dethklok


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hellboy - Babylon W*****


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 my science fiction twin elvis costello


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

10. Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance.

Songs from a singer/band who have won a talent show.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Trouble with Love Is - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

2. Run - Leona Lewis.

PS. Let it be noted that Snow Patrol sang this, before she ruined it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 i dreamed a dream - susan boyle


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

leonardess said:


> 3 i dreamed a dream - susan boyle


An amazing peformance, that taught all a valuable lesson.

4. Bad Boys - Alexandra Burke.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Ain't in Checotah Anymore - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Distance - Taylor Hicks


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

7. The Truth- Kris Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tattoo - Jordin Sparks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Need an Angel - Ruben Studdard


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood

Christmas songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Frosty the Snowman - Fiona Apple


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

2. Indigo - Moloko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Holly Jolly Christmas - Burl Ives


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. All I Want for Christmas is you - Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Christmas In Hollis - Run-DMC


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. No Presents for Christmas - King Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Little Drummer Boy - Joan Jett


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

8. Santa Baby (remix) - Puff Daddy and many more


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

9. Last Christmas - Wham!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I'll Be Home for Christmas - Bing Crosby

Songs with Family Members (Sister, Father, etc.) in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh Father - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. All Your Sisters - Mazzy Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna

I've made up my mind.....I'm keepin' my bab-eh. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hitler's Brothers - Paula Cole


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

6. Does Your Mother Know - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Father Popcorn - The ***** Problem


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 cousin dupree (I think?) steely dan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. (Mama) He Treats Your Daughter Mean - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Daddy I'm Fine - Sinead O'Connor

One hit wonder songs.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1 My Sharona - the Knack


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

2. My Naked Eye - Luscious Jackson


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve
.....and the music came from another group!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ I did not know that!
4 when will I see you again - the three degrees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

6. I'm Too Sexy- Right Said Fred


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7. The Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Touch Myself - The Divinyls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Another Dumb Blonde - Hoku


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson 

Songs with Day of the Week in the title.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

1. Sunday - The Cranberries


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Saturday Boy" - Billy Bragg


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 monday monday - mamas and the papas


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

4. Sunday Morning - The Velvet Underground


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 ruby tuesday - stones


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

come on, where are you guys?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok fine, I'll just play with myself (fnarr fnarr)

5 wednesday morning 3am - simon and garfunkel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Leonardess, you idiot! that's supposed to be "6", you cretin, 6!!

7 Thursday - asobi seksu


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 black friday rule - flogging molly


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 saturday night's all right for fighting =- elton john


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 sunday morning - maroon 5


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm. um.... golly.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay okay, I got it. songs with some sort of cooking term in the title.
1 zoft broiled ed - bola


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

edit: Beastie Boys - Egg Raid On Mojo


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*sigh*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

no sleep till cookland? - beastie boys *shrugs*


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Ramen 3 Fun Cooking - Ai Otsuka


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

4. Baking Soda - 9th Wonder


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

5. Boiled Frogs - Alexisonfire


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Baking Soda in Minnesota - Andre Nickatina


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rawrboy64 said:


> no sleep till cookland? - beastie boys *shrugs*


well done! (get it - well done)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 i'm a poached egg - ella fitzgerald


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Boiled Beef And Carrots - Harry Champion


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

leonardess said:


> *sigh*


Leonardess-sorry! I took a break from this forum.
Here we go!

9. Keep on Churnin' til the Butter Comes--Wynonie Harris


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

10. Hair Pie: Bake 2 - Captain Beefheart

Songs about superheroes.

1. Comic Strip - Serge Gainsbourg and Brigitte Bardot


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Superman" - The Clique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Spiderman Blues - Woody Shaw


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

4. Sunshine Superman - Donovan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Flash's Theme - Queen


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Superman Tonight-Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. That’s Really Super, Supergirl - XTC


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

8. Ode to a Superhero - Weird Al


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

9 "Wish I could fly like Superman" - Kinks


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

10. Superman - Goldfinger

Songs with the word "can't" in the title.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

1. Can't Stand Me Now - Libertines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Can't Ignore the Train - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Can't Get There From Here" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Can't Stop Loving You - Phil Collins


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

5. I Can't Be Satisfied - Muddy Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Can't Get Next to You - Annie Lennox


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

7. You Can't Hold Us Back - Atari Teenage Riot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't Buy Me Love - Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. You Can't Hurry Love (You Just Have to Wait) - Supremes


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

10. I can't be with you - Cranberries

Songs with a request in the title, e.g...
1. Say you will - Fleetwood mac


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Please Please Me" - The Beatles


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Please, please, please let me get what I want - The Smiths


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

4. "Please Don't Drill in ANWR" - Common Eider, King Eider


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. C'mere - Interpol


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

6. Don't Forget to Mess Around - Louis Armstrong


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

7. "Can You Keep a Secret?" - The Bitters


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Take me to the river - Talking Heads


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

9. Come Back to Bed -John Mayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Show Me - Bree Sharp

Songs with Stop or Go in the title.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Don't Go - Yaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Who'd Stop the Rain - Dressy Bessy


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Never stop - Echo & the bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Don't Pass Go - Chumbawamba


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

5. Let's Go--The Cars


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 don't stop me now - queen


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

7. Automatic Stop - The Strokes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 stop and stare - one republic


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

9. Go - Common


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Let a Good Thing Go - Gemma Hayes

Songs with a City name in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Boston" - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 88 Seconds In Greensboro - OMD


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

3. Leaving Las Vegas--Sheryl Crow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Best Ever Death Metal Band in Denton" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Take Me Back to Tulsa" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. Save Me San Francisco--Train


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

9. "Werewolves of London" - Warren Zevon


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 if you're going to san francisco - scott mackenzie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

songs from the motown era (1959 - early 80s)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 heard it through the grapevine - marvin gaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone - Temptations


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

3. Where Did Our Love Go?- The Supremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. What Becomes of the Brokenhearted? - Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Nowhere to Run - Martha & the Vandellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jimmy Mack - Martha & The Vandellas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Supremes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Sitting on the dock of the bay - Otis Redding


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 superstition - stevie wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Signed, Sealed, Delivered - Stevie Wonder

Songs by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I will start with the obvious choice. 


1 stairway to heaven -


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. No Quarter


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 black dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Boogie with Stu


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good time s bad times


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Whole lotta love


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 kashmir


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

8. Moby Dick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Battle of Evermore


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 immigrant song

songs by latin american artists, or just latin american music. I'll start.

1 mambo no. 5 - lou bega


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Joe Dolce - Shaddap a ya face


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 santa maria - gotan project


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

4. Shakira - Waka Waka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Fried Neckbones - Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Let's Get Loud - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

7. Fat Joe - Lean Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tell Me Something I Don't Know - Selena Gomez


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

9. Big Pun - Still Not a Player


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Conga--Gloria Estefan

Songs with titles in another language.

I'll start:

1. Je Ne Regrette Rien--Edith Piaf


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

2. El Manana - Gorillaz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Si Tu Dois Partir" - Fairport Convention (actually a Bob Dylan song originally, I think?)


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

4. Oye Como Va - Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eine Rose Fur Den Abschied - Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Du Hast - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. KV'V Ome O Kahalvv - Abra Moore


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

8. Samba Pa Ti - Santana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Merched Yn Neud Gwallt Ei Gilydd" - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

10. Senorita - Justin Timberlake

---

Songs with Hello or some variation (Hi, Hey, etc.) in the title.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Hey Ya - Outkast


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

2. Hey Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

3. "Hello Walls" - Willie Nelson


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

4. Hello I Love You - The Doors


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. "Helloduction" - Ill Mitch


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

6. Hello/Goodbye (Uncool) - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Hello - Lionel Ritchie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Say Hello to the Angels - Interpol


----------



## Revierypone (Oct 7, 2010)

9. Hey You, by Pink Floyd


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

10. If You See Her, Say Hello - Bob Dylan.

Songs with "crazy" in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Crazy" - Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I'm Crazy 'Bout My Baby (and My Baby's Crazy 'Bout Me)" - Fats Waller


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

4. All This Crazy Gift of Time -- Kevin Ayers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Crazy Train – Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I’ve Always Been Crazy – Waylon Jennings


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

7. Crazy Love--Paul Simon


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

8. (You Drive Me) Crazy- Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Your Love Is Driving Me Crazy - Sammy Hagar


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Stone Cold Crazy" -- Queen

Next: posthumous songs (released after a musician's death)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. This Is It - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Know You're Right - Nirvana


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

3. A Fond Farewell - Elliot Smith


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

4. Borrowed Time - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Free as a Bird - The Beatles


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "Dolly Dagger" -- Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Too Much Love Will Kill You - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. It Doesn't Matter Anymore - Buddy Holly


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9. *Brainwashed* by George Harrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blue Side of Lonesome - Jim Reeves

Since it's that time of the year, Songs with Fall in the title.


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

1.How Can I Fall - Breathe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Fall of the World's Own Optimist - Aimee Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Angels Fall First - Nightwish


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Fall On Me - R.E.M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Fall To Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Don't Fall - The Chameleons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Every Time I Fall - Jaci Velasquez


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. When I Fall In Love - Nat King Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fall Away - The Fray


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

10 As long as i fall - Helloween songs with an animal in them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

2 cat scatch fever -ted nugent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I Am The Walrus - The Beatles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Neon Tiger - The Killers


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

6. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Blackbird - The Beatles


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

8. Long Grey Mare - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Paddy McGinty's Goat - Val Doonican


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Prairie Dog Town - Bruce Hornsby

Songs with Guys names in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Matty Groves" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. A Song For Richard And His Friends - Chicago


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Something for Joey" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Spanish Eddie - Laura Branigan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Clean Steve" - Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

6. Daniel - Bat For Lashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Uncle Jonny - The Killers


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

8. Pedro Navaja - Ruben Blades


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Oh, George - Foo Fighters


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 Johnny Diego - four fat cats and one scared rat

songs about making a living


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dear Doctor - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Lumberjack Song - Monty Python


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I see your Lumberjack Song and raise you:
3. Accountancy Shanty - Monty Python


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blue Collar Man (Long Nights) - Styx


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Bright Future in Sales" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dan Dare (Pilot Of The Future) - Elton John


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

take this job and shove it - johnny paycheck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ice Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 working for aliving - the nightgowns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jerry Was A Racecar Driver - Primus

Songs with Water in any form in the title (lake, rain, etc.).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 river euphrates - the pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Teardrops - George Ducas


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

drown in my own tears - ray charles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. London Rain (Nothing Heals Me Like You Do) - Heather Nova


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

moisture seekers - tipsy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blame it on the Rain - Milli Vanilli :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Mist Covered Mountains - Mark Knopfler


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Rain - Madonna


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 cry me a river - ray c


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

10. november rain - GNR

Can I pass the create a new list on to someone else, cause everything I'm choosing has been chosen...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sure. anything to do with types of ice cream, you know, ice cream flavours, toppings, etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Rocky Road To Dublin - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's a good one! 

2 tutti frutti - little richard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Vanilla Ice Cream - Stephen Lynch


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Vanilla Twilight - Owl City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Neopolitan Dreams - Lisa Mitchell


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Raspberry Beret--Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sprinkles & Sprite - Disciple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 mint chocolate root beer float - babelshack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Chocolate Rain - Tay Zonday

Songs with Winged Insects in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Butterfly Cry - Kerli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fly on the Wall - AC/DC


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

3. Dragonfly - My Brightest Diamond


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

4. Red Mosquito--Pearl Jam


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

5. Night of the Electric Insects - George Crumb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Predatory Wasp Of The Palisades is Out to Get Us! - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. The Wasp (Texas Radio and the Big Beat) - The Doors


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

8. Evil Bee - Menomena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Absinthe Party at the Fly Honey Warehouse - Minus the Bear


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

10. Fireflies--Owl City

Songs with horse or horses in the title.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. Wild Horses - Rolling Stones


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

2. Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses--U2


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

3. Horsefish - Amon Tobin


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. Wild Wild Horses- Atmosphere


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Horses In My Dreams - PJ Harvey


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

6. Beer for my Horses - Toby Keith


Don't know how that got on iPod ;p


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. A Horse With No Name - America.

Forgot the A at the start, yes I do have to pedantic.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

8. horses - patti smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Girl and Her Horse - Carbon Leaf


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

10 Crazy horses the osmonds songs with fire in them 1 fire -crazy world of arthur brown


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Fire - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fire In My Heart - Super Furry Animals


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

4. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

6. Serenity In Fire- Kataklysm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

8. I'm on Fire--Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sicklist On Fire - Melt Banana


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

10. Wolga Nagga Fire - Dennis Brown

Instrumentals/songs with no lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Liminal Passage - Eluveitie


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. The Chemical Brothers - Dig Your Own Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blooded - Within Temptation


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

4. While the cold winter waiting - Trentemøller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Carmine St. - Kaki King


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

6. Fuzz--Slowdeck


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "I Heard You Looking" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Moondance - Nightwish


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Chariots of Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fire, Ice and Dynamite: Deep Purple

Songs with Money in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Money, Money, Money - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Money for Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. For The Love Of Money - O Jays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. She Works Hard for the Money - Donna Summer


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

5.The Message and the Money - Immortal Technique


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Money Changes Everything - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

No money - kings of Loen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. If You’ve Got the Money, I’ve Got the Tim e— Willie Nelson


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

How the hell has no one mentioned

9. Money - Pink Floyd

yet


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Monay - Dr.Dre


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Psycho Holiday - Pantera


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ what's the category?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

psycho or holiday, its up to you. am i even playing this right lol?


----------



## GummieBear (Nov 13, 2010)

*2 ) All I want for Christmas / Mariah Carey :clap:roll:boogie*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 4th of July - Ani Difranco


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

4. TKO (Boxing Day) - Elvis Costello (For all the Canucks out there)


----------



## sadeyes (Aug 22, 2010)

5. Grandma got ran over by a reindeer - Elmo Shropshire


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Psycho Killer" - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Valentine's Day - Linkin Park


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Holiday - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Halloween on the Barbary Coast - The Flaming Lips


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Mother's Day - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You're suppose to give us a new topic at the 10th post. 

Songs by Canadian bands.

1. Honeybee - Bif Naked


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

2 Rush -The main monkey business


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Crown of Love - Arcade Fire


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

4. Cause = Time - Broken Social Scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Littlest Birds - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. All I Want - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

To Reign Again - Kataklysm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pretty from the Outside - The Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne 

Songs about Cars.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hey Little Cobra – The Rip Chords


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Little Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rusty Chevrolet – Da Yoopers


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jeepster – T-Rex


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7.Hot Rod Hemi Hearse - The Krank Daddies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mustang Sally – Wilson Pickett


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Get Out Of My Dreams And Into My Car - Billy Ocean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell

Songs with something you might find in a Tavern in the title.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Kraf Dinner - Annihilator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. One bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer -George Thorogood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Barstool - Gary Jules


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

5. Restorative Beer - Fiery Furnaces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Good Friends and a Glass of Wine - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

8. Poison Whiskey - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Happy Little Boozer - Korpiklaani


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

10. Slightly Tipsy - Bela Bartok

Songs about flying.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fly Away - Linda Perry


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. Fly Me Away - Goldfrapp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fly Like An Eagle - The Steve Miller Band


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. Fly By Night - Rush


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

5. Sweet Angel - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Leaving on a Jet Plane - John Denver


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I believe I can fly - R. Kelly


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Jet Plane, Angus and Julia Stone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. In the Aeroplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "I Am The Fly" - Wire

Next: Songs about monsters/mythical creatures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Headless Horseman - Bing Crosby


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. Jabba the ****t - Applaud the Impaler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Grendel's Mother" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

4 Where dragons fly - Rhapsody of fire


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

5. The Call of Ktulu - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Frankenstein-Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9. Monsters - Matchbook Romance


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> 8. Enter Sandman - Metallica


 I almost said that one^

10. Werewolves of London-Warren Zevon

Next: Songs with the word "don't"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Don't Feel Like Cryin' - Abra Moore


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Baby Please Don't Go - Big Bill Broonzy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Don't Worry be happy- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Don't Wake the Cat - Halo Friendlies


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Don't Trust Me-3OH!3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. No You Don't - Bratmobile


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Billy don't be a hero-Paper Lace


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

8. Don't Bring Me Down - ELO


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

9. Dont - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Don't Stop Believin' - Journey

Songs with Body Parts in the title.


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

1. Hands Away - Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Prosthetic Head - Green Day


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3.) The Hand That Feeds- Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sexy Eyes - Dr. Hook


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

5. Slit Wrist Savior - Carnifex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Speak in Tongues - Placebo


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

7. Lovely Head - Goldfrapp


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

8- Slow hands - Interpol


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

9. Grinding Of Internal Organs - Rings of Saturn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Boobs Song - Priscilla Ahn 

Songs with Weapons in the title.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1.) Happiness is a Warm Gun- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Swallow the Knife - Story of the Year


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Your Sword Versus My Dagger- Silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Careful With That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Knife Blood Nightmare- Aiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Reformed Church of the Assault Rifle Band - Ike Reilly


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7. Emerald Sword - Rhapsody of Fire


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Janie's Got a Gun-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Little Arrows - Leapy Lee


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Love Grenade - Ted Nugent 

songs about death


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Don't Fear the Reaper-Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Day I Died - Just Jack


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Billy, Don't Be a Hero - Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods
(the #1 hit the one exactly one year before I was born)


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

5. White Death - Sabaton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Flirted With You All My Life" - Vic Chesnutt


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

7. The Die - Lupe Fiasco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Cheat The Hangman - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "You've Got to Die" - Blind Willie McTell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Carry Me Down - Demon Hunter

Songs that Spoof other songs.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Amish Paradise-Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Kissed a Squirrel - Jackie Beat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. My Humps - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

4. White and nerdy- Weird Al


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Devil Went Down to Jamaica - David Allen Coe


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

6. Eat it - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Canadian Idiot- Weird Al


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Talk Nerdy To Me - Possible Oscar


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Trapped in the Drive-thru-Weird Al


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Name Is Al Bundy - Luke Ski

Songs with a Color in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Red Shoes - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ruby Red - Madder Mortem


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Little Girl Blue - Carpenters


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

4. Green sleeves - Scott Williams


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Blue Velvet - Bobby Vee


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. The Blue Channel- Taking Back Sunday


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. Cocaine The White Devil - A**jack


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Paint it Black-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Blue (Da Ba Dee)- Eiffel 65

*Next: Song titles that start with the letter "J"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Junkie - Poe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Jungle Love- Steve Miller Band


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Jenni's Song - Matthew Good Band


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. Jessie's Girl -Springfield


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Just Like Honey - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jailbreak-ACDC


----------



## AgentScully (Dec 1, 2010)

7. Jungle Boogie- Kool and the Gang


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jungle Love by Steve Miller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Joey - Concrete Blonde


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jane Says by Janes Addiction


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ You get to pick the next topic!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Beatles songs aphabetically.

Across the Universe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Because


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Come Together


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

daytripper


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

4. Day Tripper (edit: curse you, Leonardess!)

5. Eleanor Rigby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eleanor Rigby


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fixing a hole


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ihl said:


> Jungle Love by Steve Miller


just had to say, love this song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Get Back


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

helter skelter


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where are you guys???


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I'm Looking Through You


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

julia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Led Zeppelin songs alphabetically

All My Love


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Bron-Y-Aur Stomp


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Celebration Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. D'yer Mak'er


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't think of or find one for 'E' so onto 'F'...

5. Friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Gallows Pole


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hats off to Roy Harper


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Immigrant Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No J's that I can find...

9. Kashmir


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. (The) Lemon Song

Keeping with the current trend, Jimi Hendrix songs alphabetically


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. All Along The Watchtower


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Burning of the midnight lamp.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Crosstown Traffic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Drifting


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Earth Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Foxy Lady


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

gypsy eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hey Joe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 I don't live today


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Johnny B Good

Next topic: Songs that have the word time in them

(1) The times they are a changin-Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Time - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## starfire (Dec 21, 2010)

3. "Good Times"- Finger Eleven


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4 Time is on my side-Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6 Love me two times-The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Time Stands Still - All American Rejects


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8 Time-Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Long Time Coming - Oliver James


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Time of the season-Zombies

Songs that have the word pig in them

(1) War Pigs by Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Filth Pig - Ministry


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Pig-Dave Matthews Band


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Little Piggies by The Beatles


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Pigs on the Wing - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pig Will Not - PJ Harvey and John Parish


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Pigs in Zen by Jane's Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Three Little Pigs - Green Jelly


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Pigs (3 Different Ones) - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Facist Pig - Suicidal Tendencies

Christmas songs.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Do They Know It's Christmas - Band Aid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Santa Clause Is Coming to Town - Burl Ives


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3.) Happy Christmas (War is over) -John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Santa Baby - Eartha Kitt


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

5)This Christmas - Chris Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

8. I Declare War- Roudolph The Red Nose Reindeer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Christmas in Hollis - Run-D.M.C.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Jingle Bell Rock - I Declare War






songs about the weather


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm new so forgive me if I'm doing this wrong.

1. Can't stop the rain-- Cascada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Beautiful Storm - Heather Nova


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

3. I'm singing in the rain - Gene Kelly


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4.Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Who'll Stop The Rain by CCR


----------



## Gayle (Dec 27, 2010)

6. I'm Only Happy When It Rains - Garbage:yes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Purple Rain by Prince


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Stormy - The Meters


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Rock Me Like a Hurricane by Scorpians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sunny Day - Leah Andreone

Songs with Relatives (Father, Sister, Uncle, etc.) in the title.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Daughter- Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mother Tongue - Leah Andreone


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3 Mother by Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Uncle Salty - Aerosmith


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Had a Dad- Janes Addiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Mother Had A Brother - George Michael


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7 Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey by Paul and Linda McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cousin Kevin - The Who


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9 Papa Don't Preach by Madonna


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Mother - Danzig

Songs with states in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Ohio by Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

2. Tha Dogg Pound - New York, New York


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Jersey- Mayday Parade <3


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4 Alabama by Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Especially In Michigan - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Jersey Girl by Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Moonlight In Vermont - Jo Stafford


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Call Me Jersey- Van Atta High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Virginia Moon - Foo Fighters


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

10. California Dreamin'- The Mamas and The Papas

one word song titles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Misery - Soul Asylum


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Because by the Beatles.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Brick - Ben Folds Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Electricity - Whale


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Lodi by CCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Vacation - Katy Rose


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Lies by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Santeria - Sublime


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

9. iridium-dark tranquility <3


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Changes by David Bowie


Name songs that are purely instrumental and do not contain lyrics


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

1.Royksopp Forever


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Tea For Two - Django Reinhardt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bronyraur by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

4. The World We Knew as Children, Hammock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Joi - Kaki King


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Mr. Scary - Dokken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Setlon - Eluveitie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Frankenstein-Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Blooded - Within Temptation


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Any Color You Like- Pink Floyd

*Next: Songs with the word "sun"


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Here Comes The Sun by the Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. The House of the Rising Sun- The Animals


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Don't Let The Sun Go Down on Me- Elton John


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Will the Sun Rise Tomorrow? - Stratovarius


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying- Gerry and the Pacemakers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Sunshine of your love by Cream


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Sunshine (Go Away Today)- Jonathan Edwards


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Good Day Sunshine by The Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Walking on Sunshine- Katrina and the Waves

*next: Songs with the word "mama"


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Mama- My Chemical Romance <3


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Mama I'm Coming Home-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Mama Said Knock You Out by LL Cool J


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. Mama- Spice Girls :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Mama - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Mama Said" - The Shirelles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Does Your Mama Know About Me? - Bobby Taylor And The Vancouvers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Mamma Mia by Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mama Kin - Aerosmith


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Mama Told Me Not to Come- Three Dog Night

*Next: songs with the word "baby"


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1.) Baby- Justin Bieber :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Baby Baby-Amy Grant


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Always be my baby- Mariah Carey


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Baby Please Don't Go - Them


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Baby One More Time- Britney Spears


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Has Anybody Seen My Baby by the Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Baby Elephant Walk - Henry Mancini


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. I Can't Quit You Baby by Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Baby Got Back- Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Baby I Love Your Way by Peter Frampton

Songs that have the word life in them.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. What is Life?-George Harrison


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Life Is A Highway by Tom Cochrane


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. A Day in the Life- The Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. It's My Life-Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Life in the fastlane by the Eagles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Lust For Life-Iggy Pop


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. In My Life - The Beatles


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

8. The Good Life - Valencia


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Life in a Glasshouse- Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Walk of Life - Dire Straits

Two word titles that start with the same letter.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Marquee Moon - Television


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. King Kong - Psapp


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

3. Ava Adore - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ruby Red - Madder Mortem


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Electric Eye - Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Swing, swing- All American Rejects


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

8. Currents Convulsive - Pierce The Veil


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

9. Free Fallin' - Tom Petty


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Goodbye Girl- Bread

*Next: Three word titles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Whole Lotta Rosie by ACDC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Walk This World - Heather Nova


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Sing, Sing, Sing" - Benny Goodman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Part Like Waves - Psapp


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Paint It Black" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. I Need You-America


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Are You Real?" - Benny Golson


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

8. Fixed At Zero - VersaEmerge


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Don't Stop Believing-Journey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "What Goes On" - The Beatles

Songs with "new" or "year" in the title.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. New Age Holocaust - I Declare War


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. New Years Day - U2


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. The New Order - Testament


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Papa's Got a Brand New Bag- James Brown


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. New Years Eve- Senses Fail


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. New Age Girl- Deadeye Dick


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. What's New *****cat? - Tom Jones

Great, now I have the some stuck in my head lol (along with many songs you guys posted)

EDIT: stupid censor, well use your imagination on what it says...


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

6. New Found Power - Damageplan


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

lmao 666


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^does that mean we're evil? hehe =]
7,8,9. New York, New York-Frank Sinatra


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "This Year" - The Mountain Goats

Songs about celebrations/celebrating.


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

1. Celebrate good times-- Kool and the gang


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Champangne's for celebrating (I'll have a martini) -Mayday Parade <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 24 Hour Party People - Happy Mondays


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rock n Roll All Nite - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Happy, Happy Birthday Baby - The Tune Weavers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Celebrate-Three Dog Night


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Celebration by Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. I Just Want to Celebrate- Rare Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Party On The Patio - ZZ Top


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Good Times - Chic

Songs with numbers in the title


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Summer of '69- Bryan Adams


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. 13 Steps To Nowhere - Pantera


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Knock three times- Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 Clutch - 10001110101


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. One by U2


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. 22 Acacia Avenue -Iron Maiden


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. 525,600 Minutes-Rent


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. Death Valley '69 - Sonic Youth


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. 99 Luftballoons by Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 45 - Shinedown 

Songs for Theist's and Atheist's (Dealing with Heaven, Hell, God, Satan, etc.)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Dear God-XTC


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

2. Knockin' on Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Jesus on a Greyhound - Shelby Lynne


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Heaven-Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Devil In A Midnight Mass - Billy Talent


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Heaven-Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Devil Inside by INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Spirit in the Sky-Norman Greenbaum

*next: names


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Sister Christian by Night Ranger


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Amanda-Toto


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

3) Dysentary Gary - blink-182


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Angie by The Rolling Stones


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Hey Jude-Beatles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Sexy Sadie by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Oh John - Paula Cole


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Mandy- Barry Manilow


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Delilah by Tom Jones


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Sweet Caroline-Neil Diamond

next: song titles with a time of day (morning, afternoon...)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Tonight's the Night by Rod Stewart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning - Al Jarreau


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We've Got Tonight by Bob Seger


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Nighttime - J. Geils Band


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 tuesday afternoon - moody blues


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. The Nighttime is the right time by CCR


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

7. Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

8. Because the Night-- Cascada


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

9. *Night Drive* by The All-American Rejects


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. In The Evening by Led Zeppelin

Next topic: Songs that have days of the week in the title


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Friday I'm in Love- The Cure :banana


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Waiting For Wednesday - Lisa Loeb


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Lazy Sunday - Small Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Tuesday's Gone With Wind by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jersey Thursday - Donovan


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Monday, Monday-The Mamas and The Papas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Saturday Sun - Crowded House


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Saturday Night-Bay City Rollers 

next: songs by guys named Jim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Ave Maria - Jim Brickman


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Time in a Bottle-Jim Croce


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. A Praise Chorus- Jimmy Eat World. Does that count? :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Get It Poppin - Jim Jones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. The End by Jim Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. You Turn It On - Jim Verraros


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. Jim Carroll Band - People Who Died


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Two's Blues - Jim Hall


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. LA Woman- Jim Morrison


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Fire and Rain - James Taylor

Songs with MONTHS in the title


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. December 1963 (Oh What A Night)- The Four Seasons


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Rainy Day in June" - The Kinks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. November Rain by Guns n Roses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. February Stars - Foo Fighters


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. October by U2


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. The Ides of March- Silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. July Flame - Laura Veirs


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. April Skies - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. January Sales - The Singing Postman


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Wake Me Up When September Ends-Green Day

*next: songs that start with whatever letter the next person's username starts with


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dear Mr. President - Pink


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

2. Truly, Madly, Deeply -- Cascada


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. D.N.A. - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

4. Anywhere I lay my head - Tom Waits


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. South Bound Saurez by Led Zeppelin


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

6. Inna My Life - Steel Pulse


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Careful- Paramore


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. Big Fat Mama - Hasil Adkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Alternate Universe - Patti Rothberg


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't get the subject, so I'm just going to put: I Hate Everyone - Say Anything


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I will do Toad Licker

10. Tangerine by Led Zeppelin

Next topic: Songs titles that have fruits or vegetables in their name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Atomship- Agent Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

4. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Green Onions - Booker T. & the M.G.'s


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Strawberry Fields- The Beatles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. The Lemon Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mashed Potatoes - Nat Kendricks


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Cherry Pie-Warrant


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Cherry Pie - Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^you're suppose to give us a new topic at the 10th post, I'll do it for you this time. 

Songs with The in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(1) All Day And All Of The Night by The Kinks


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Breaking The Law-Judas Priest


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

3. *Island of the Honest Man* by Hot Hot Heat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4). Hot Child In The City by Sweeney Todd


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. I Fought The Law - The Clash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. The Noises You Make - Acid Fascists


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. The Best - Tina Turner


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. The End - The Doors


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9. Failing The Rorschach Test - Matthew Good Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hole in the Sky - Jasmine Ash

Songs by Australian singers/bands.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

1) Joker and the Thief - Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sweet About Me - Gabriella Cilmi


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Under The Milky Way - The Church


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Born to Try - Delta Goodrem


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5. Freak - Silverchair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

7. Torn - Natalia Imbruglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Have a Drink on Me - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(9) Down Under by Men At Work


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. I'll Show You God - Thy Art Is Murder

Songs about the end of the world


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. It's The End Of The World As We Know It- REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Earth Died Screaming - Tom Waits


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Ironman by Black Sabbath


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. End Of The World - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jerry Falwell Destroyed The Earth - Ben Kweller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mushroom Clouds - Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Last Three Human Words - Magnolia Electric Co.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 don't they know it's the end of the world - brenda lee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dead Centre Of Town - John Wesley Harding


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Escape (The Pina Coloda Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blood Like Lemonade - Morcheeba


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Margaritaville- Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Poprocks and Coke - Green Day


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer- George Thorogood


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Have a Drink on Me- AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. One Mint Julep - Ray Charles 

(we seem to have two number 5 posts so this would be the 9th post)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Cats in the Cradle - Cat Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Siamese Cat Song, The - Peggy Lee


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

8. Simon and Garfunkel - 59th Street Bridge Song (Feline Groovy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Walking My Cat Named Dog - Norma Tanega


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

10. What's New *****cat? - Tom Jones

hmmm... songs with a number in the title. ¡Forward, Russia! are banned from this one.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Summer of 69- Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 10 Rocks - Shelby Lynne


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. 18- Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. High 5 (Rock the Catskills) - Beck


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

6. 3 - Britney Spears


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

7. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 2003 - Nina Gordon


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Jenny (8675309)- Tommy Tutone


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Where's Captain Kirk?- REM


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Trouble with Tribbles- S.P.O.C.K.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. Where's Captain Kirk? - Athletico Spizz 80


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Mr. Spock- Nerf Herder


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. Theme from Star Trek - Alexander Courage


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Dr. McCoy- S.P.O.C.K.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. Never Trust a Klingon - S.P.O.C.K.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Romulan Ale- S.P.O.C.K.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

10. Charlie X - S.P.O.C.K.

Songs aboot Ooter Space... or something


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Mothership Connection- Parliament


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. Astronomy - Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5. By the Moon and Stars - Charley Patton


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Calling Occupants of Interplanetary Craft - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spaceman - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Girl From Mars - Ash


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

1. The Click - Out My Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cross Your Face - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jackie Wants a Black Eye - Dr. Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Iron Lung - Radiohead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears

Next: ACTIONS - songs about doing something....


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Shake Some Action" - The Flamin' Groovies


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5. Ride Your Pony - The Fleshtones


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 gagging on the feeding tube - pants and tie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

7. Walkin' The Dog - The Sonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Gotta Get Up from Here - Ellie Lawson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

9. Gettin' Mad and Pumpin' Iron - The Coathangers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Nicotine Stain - Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk - Rufus Wainwright


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Been Smoking Too Long - Nick Drake

And now I'm going for a smoke.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. Three Cigarettes In An Ashtray - Patsy Cline



tutliputli said:


> And now I'm going for a smoke.


Smoking is bad mkay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Smokin' in the Boys Room - Motley Crue


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. Granny Wontcha Smoke Some Marijuana - John Hartford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Coffee and Cigarettes - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. The Transcendental Waterfall - John Fahey


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Waterfalls-TLC


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Ocean Rain - Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Sea of Love- Honeydrippers


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Down by the seaside - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Icebound Stream - Laura Veirs


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Lack of Water - The Why Store


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

9. Oceans - Pearl Jam


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. The Ocean by Led Zeppelin

Songs about the sky


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Blue Sky - ELO


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(2) Sky Pilot by Eric Burdon and The Animals


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. The Sky is Falling - Aiden


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Lucy In The Sky With Diamonds by The Beatles


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. The Sky Could Fall Tonight -Amber Pacific


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(6) Goodbye Blue Sky by Pink Floyd


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. The Big Sky - Kate Bush


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Bullet The Blue Sky by U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sky Fell Over Me - Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. El Camino – Ween


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

3. Fast Car -Tracey Chapman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mercedes Benz – Janis Joplin


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

3. Fast Car Tracy Chapman


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

7. American Pie – Don McLean


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

7. faith George Micheal


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

9 Wade in the water Eva Cassidy


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

10. This little light of mine Bruce Springsteen

Songs about prison


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

1. Prison Song - System of the Down


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

3. jailhouse Rock Elvis


----------



## ramblingrants (Jan 17, 2011)

4. Mobb Deep Up North Trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tijuana Jail - The Kingston Trio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. He's in the Jailhouse Now - Blind Blake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 54-46 Was My Number - Toots & The Maytals


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. My Own Prison - Creed

Songs about freedom.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Freedom - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Chimes of Freedom - The Byrds


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

4. Redemption Song - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Born Free - Andy Williams


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Freedom At Point Zero - Jefferson Starship


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rockin' In The Free World - Neil Young


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm Free - Soup Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Breaking the Chains - Dokken


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Because a particular mouse wants me to post:

2. Blizzard of '99 - Sweep the Leg Johnny


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

5. Footprints in the Snow - Bill Monroe and The Bluegrass Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Snowflakes - Angie Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Spider in the Snow - Dismemberment Plan


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "15 Feet of Pure White Snow" --Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Snow Day - Lisa Loeb


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Riding the storm out - REO Speedwagon.

Songs redone by a differant artist, cover songs.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Show me the Way - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Smooth Criminal -Alien Ant Farm. effing epic cover :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Come On Eileen - Save Ferris


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. Time After Time -Quietdrive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mercedes Benz - Concrete Blonde


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Boys of Summer -The Ataris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bad Romance - Lissie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Hot n Cold -A Smile From The Trenches


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(9) Knocking on Heaven's Door by GNR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cat's in the Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe

Songs by _*bands*_ with a Color in their name.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Tell Me When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Naked In The Rain - Blue Pearl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Fairydust said:


> 1. Tell Me When September Ends - Green Day


:no

5. Paramedic -These Green Eyes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Smoke in the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Funhouse - Pink


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Little Fighter - White Lion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tomorrow - Silverchair


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. David Gray - Babylon

Songs about cars or driving.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Drivin' - The Kinks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

3. Fast Cars - Buzzcocks


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. Calling All Cars -Senses Fail <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Drove All Night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

6. Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Ridin' In My Car" - NRBQ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Drive South - Suzy Bogguss


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Drive -Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Six Days On The Road – Dave Dudley 

Songs with a type of Insect in the title.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Firefly -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. The Waltz That Carried Us Away and Then a Mosquito Came and Ate Up My Sweetheart - John Fahey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fly on the Wall - AC/DC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. Human Fly - The Cramps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Ladybug -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Boris the Spider - The Who


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "The Crickets" - Woody Herman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Caterpillar - The Cure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Mother's Little Helper" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Medication" - Spiritualized


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Hit's from the bong - Cypress Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Purple Pills - D12


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Medicate -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. We Are All on Drugs - Weezer


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Because I Got High- Afroman

*next songs about cars/driving


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. I Can't Drive 55-Sammy Hagar


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Mustang Sally-Wilson Pickett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rusty Chevrolet – Da Yoopers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Low Rider- War


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Roadhouse Blues- The Doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "The Sheik of Araby" - jazz standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Camel Song - Korn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. Desert Song -My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Warm Sand - Tina Dico


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Arabia" - Art Blakey & the Jazz Messengers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Oil and Water - Incubus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. The Sand Will Turn To Glass -Silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Desert Sunrise - Brett Dennen


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Jihad - Slayer

songs about politics


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Studying Politics -Emery


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Anarchy in the UK - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Democracy - Leonard Cohen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Exhuming McCarthy" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Where Have All the Flowers Gone - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Times (They Are A Changin') - Bob Dylan


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

9. Jackson Browne - Lives in the Balance


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Born in the USA - Bruce Springsteen

Songs with very long titles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. What Godzilla Said to God When His Name Wasn't Found in the Book of Life - American Music Club


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "All the Things You Could Be by Now if Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother" - Charles Mingus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Lap Dance Is So Much Better When the Stripper Is Crying - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. The Waltz That Carried Us Away and Then a Mosquito Came and Ate Up My Sweetheart - John Fahey


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Our Lawyer Made Us Change The Name of This Song So We Wouldn't Get Sued -Fall Out Boy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

6. Bring Me the Head of Paul McCartney on Heather Mill's Wooden Peg (Dropping Bombs on the White House) - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except Me And My Monkey-The Beatles


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. Infinite Wisdom Tooth / My Last Night in Bed With You - The Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Some People Know All Too Well How Bad Liquorice, Or Any Candy For That Matter, Can Taste When Having Laid Out In The Sun Too Long - And I Think I Just Ate Too Much-The Hives


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Very Sleepy Rivers" - Mercury Rev


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

2. "I Need Some Sleep" - Eels


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Sleep -My Chemical Romance


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Sleeping in the Flowers" - They Might Be Giants


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

5) I'm Sleeping in a Submarine - Arcade Fire


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "I Don't Sleep, I Dream" - R.E.M.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

7. Where Did You Sleep Last Night? - Leadbelly


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

9. Like In My Dreams - Flight Of The Conchords


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Go to Sleep - The Pretenders

Songs with Months of the year in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "September Gurls" - Big Star


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Decembers -Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 4th of July - Ani Difranco


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "One April Day" - Stephin Merritt


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. November -Silverstein


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Rainy Day in June" - The Kinks


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Cold December -Aiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Remember December - Demi Lovato


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. wake me up when september ends -Green Day


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. December 1963 (Oh What A Night)- The Four Seasons

*next one word titles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Pure - Nina Gordon


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. Nekronauts - Nekromantix


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Evil - Interpol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Money - Jesca Hoop


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

5. Firework - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Scopie - Die Antwoord


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. Insects - 10 Years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shooter - Rednex


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Miracle -Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pessimist - Tat

Songs in alphabetical order starting with A.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. "Abacab" - Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

3. City of Delusion - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Distorting a Code - Spinnerette


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Everlong -Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fear - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Get Up -Mayday Parade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Homicide -Psapp


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9 Iris -Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Jump-Van Halen

*next song titles that start with the letter s


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Safehouse -Senses Fail


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Spirit in the Sky-Norman Greenbaum


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Save Your Heart -Mayday Parade


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

4. Searching - Serani


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Slow Ride-Foghat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Santeria -Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sense Of It All - Android Lust


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

8. Sky Is Over - Serj Tankian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Slide Show - Travis


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

10. Senses - New Order


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

AudreyHepburn said:


> 8. Misery is a Butterfly - Blonde Redhead


Wha??

10. Sunday Morning - Velvet Underground

Songs titles involving spiders

1. Boris the Spider - The Who ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Spiderwebs - No Doubt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Spiders and Snakes - Jim Stafford


----------



## tazzycat (Jan 10, 2011)

5. The Lion, The Devil, And The Spider- Kate Nash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Spiders (In The Night) - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Spiders and Flies" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Honey Spider - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Stumped? Really?

9. The itsy bitsy spider!! - dunno who wrote it.

You guys can muster up one more. :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Spiders in the Dressing Room-The Toy Dolls

*next songs about food


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

1. Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

About food or in reference to?

The Beatles - Savoy Truffle


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

thekloWN said:


> About food or in reference to?


We'll see how it works out, I guess :b

3. Spam - Monty Python


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> About food or in reference to?


^either, it doesn't matter

and thank ya mouse 

8. Cherry Pie-Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hot Meat Pies, Saveloys And Trotters - Harry Champion

Songs with a Nautical theme.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. This Ship - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

4. I'm on a Boat! -- the lonely island


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

6. Hoist That Rag - Tom Waits


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Rock the Boat-Hues Corporation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Lost At Sea - Eisley


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) The Mary Ellen Carter by Stan Rogers

Songs about hospitalization


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Hospital" - The Modern Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bright White Jackets - April Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tommy Gets His Tonsils Out - The Replacements


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Eminem - Without me

Some vodka that will jumpstart my heart quicka
Then a shock when I get shocked at the hospital
By the doctor when I'm not cooperating
When I'm rockin' the table while he's operating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Doctor! Doctor! - Thompson Twins


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hospital Beds - Cold War Kids


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. They're Coming To Take Me Away- Lard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) Sanitarium by Metallica

Songs about beaches


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Under the Boardwalk- The Drifters


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. Mummy Beach - Hot Lava


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Beach Baby-The First Class


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

4. On the Beach at Waikiki - John Fahey


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(5) Surf City by Jan & Dean


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

6. *Umbrella Beach* by Owl City


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Down By The Seaside by Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Rockaway Beach" - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Bully of the Beach - John Loudermilk


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Reach the Beach - the Fixx

In your opinion, the worst song ever in the history of pop music.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Whip My Hair -Willow Smith.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

4. Journey - Don't Stop Believing (though I hate Backstreet Boys' the Call more, this one is overplayed)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Ke$ha - We R Who We R

A song that I believe your average 14 year old girl could create and produce if given about 2 hours of studio time. This god awful horrible tune was stuck in my head for days after hearing it for 2 minutes in the car one day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You Light Up My Life - Debbie Boone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus

.....in 55 years, you'll be broke! Just keep smokin' that "herb". :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Warrior - Scandal

Songs with a Weapon in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "My Valuable Hunting Knife" - Guided By Voices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Battle Axe - Quiet Riot


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Catapult" - R.E.M.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Eton Rifles - The Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spanish Bombs - The Clash


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

6. Okay I believe you, but my Tommy Gun Don't - Brand New


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Cloak and the Dagger - Battelore


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Looking Down The Barrel Of A Gun - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dove and Grenade - Hollywood Undead


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Hello Time Bomb - Matthew Good Band

Songs about guitars, in title or lyrics.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. While My Guitar Gently Weeps -The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Guitar Town - Steve Earle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Perfectly Good Guitar by John Hiatt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Guitars, Cadillacs - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "The Guitar" - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Juke Box Hero - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Guitar Gangsters & Cadillac Blood - Volbeat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Guitar Man - Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams

Songs with a fruit in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(1) The Lemon Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Little Green Apples" - O.C. Smith


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Tangerine by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

4 - Peaches en Regalia - Frank Zappa


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Strawberry Fields Forever - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Rasberry Beret by Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Buttered Popcorn - The Supremes


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

9. Apple - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Spam Song - Monty Python

Songs with types of Metal in the title.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Ironbound - Overkill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Packt Like Sardines In A Crushed Tin Box - Radiohead


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Maxwell's Silver Hammer by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sun and Steel - Iron Maiden


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

5. superman silvergun- stone temple pilots


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

6. Steel Wedge - Buckethead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gold Teeth on a Bum - Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Steel Bars - Michael Bolton


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Aluminum - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley

Songs with Sun in he title.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Black hole sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Look at the Sun - Bang Gang


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

3. Sunshine and Clouds and Everything Proud - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. When the Sun Goes Down - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Age of the Sun" - The Sunshine Fix


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Sound of the Sun -Silverstein <3


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me-Elton John


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

8. JPG in the Sun - Hot Lava


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Seasons in the Sun-Terry Jacks


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. In The Sun - She & Him
songs about places


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Sweet Home Alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

2. The Carter Family - My Little Home in Tennessee


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

3. South of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "This Must Be the Place" - Talking Heads


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Paradise City-Guns N' Roses


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

6. Welcome to Planet Motherf*cker/Psychoholic Slag - White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Rockaway Beach - The Ramones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "A Place We Have Been To" - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Hotel California- The Eagles

*next Song titles that are questions


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Who Are You? - The Who


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? -Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Mommy, Can I Go Out And Kill Tonight? - Misfits


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. If You Can't Live Without Me, Why Aren't You Dead Yet? -Mayday Parade


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

5. You Make My Dreams- Hall & Oates


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Why Dance With The Devil When You Have Me? -William Control


----------



## Slimeoney (Feb 10, 2011)

Do You Want The Truth Or Something Beautiful? - Paloma Faith


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Where Were You? -Every Avenue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Why Do You Let Me Stay Here? - She & Him


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

10. Where is the Sun? - Billie Holliday

Songs with planets in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hey Jupiter - Tori Amos


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Drops of Jupiter -Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Earth Song - Michael Jackson


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4.Venus-Shocking Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Valleys of Neptune - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

6. Saturn - Stevie Wonder


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

7. Life on Mars? -David Bowie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

8. Ballroom of Mars - T Rex


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Last Night On Earth -Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Venus in Furs - Velvet Underground

Songs with State names in the title.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Tennesse Driver - Assjack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

3. The State of Massachusetts - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Going to Maine" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Phoner to Arizona - Gorillaz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "I Learned to Dance in Mississippi" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Virginia Moon - Foo Fighters


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Pennsylvania 6-5000" - Glenn Miller Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Georgia Woods - Keith Urban


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Texas Tags - Texas Hippie Coalition
songs about food or drinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Poprocks and Coke - Green Day


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. Peas and Carrots - Salt the Wound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Chocolate Lime Juice - Lata Mangeshkar


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. M&Ms -Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mashed Potatoes - Nat Kendricks


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

6. That's Not Beef, That's Pork - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cookies N Apple Juice - Cam'ron


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

8. Lechón, Lechón, Lechón - Victor Manuelle


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Water -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Little Cream Soda - The White Stripes

Cover songs.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Cat Scratch Fever - Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. My Generation -Green Day


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(5) Guns n Roses Knocking On Heavens' Door


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. All Along the Watchtower-Jimi Hendrix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7 - Madonna - Like A Virgin (hey!) :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Leaving on a Jet Plane - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Can't Help Falling In Love -William Control


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Angel of Death - Carnifex
songs about activities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. Doin' What I Want - Assjack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Runnin' With the Devil - Van Halen


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

4. The Mending of the Gown - Sunset Rubdown


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

(Hi papa! )


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

6. Sitting - White Denim

(Hi yerself!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Sittin on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rolling In the Deep - Adele


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

9. Run - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Falling Inside the Black - Skillet

Songs titles that aren't in English.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Viva La Gloria -Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Der Letzte Tag - Elis


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Si Tu Dois Partir" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. KV'V Ome O Kahalvv - Abra Moore


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Merched Yn Neud Gwallt Eu Gilydd" - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Vivdu Ia Na Volushku - Arkona


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Cinco de Mayo -Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Konig von Thule - Faun


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

9. Es Mejor Vivir Asi - Compay Segundo


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

10. Eines Tages -Azad

*Songs that make you calm *(but may not actually calm other people, because they might sound sad/angry/etc.)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Tom Waits - Watch Her Disappear


----------



## Ashkat (Feb 20, 2011)

2.Sailing-Christopher Cross


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

3. When I'm Gone -Eminem


----------



## wesley22296 (Feb 17, 2011)

4. Leave Out All the Rest- Linkin Park


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

5. Letter To My Unborn -Tupac


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Fireflies -Need2bnormal (originally done by Owl City







) I like her version better. :yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. From The Morning - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Deep Purple - Rose Melberg


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. Borders - The Whitest Boy Alive

(There are like 83,000 songs I could use for this topic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Happy Lucky Girl - Julie Doiron

Ozzy Osbourne songs.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. Paranoid

(I presume we are allowed songs he did with Black Sabbath)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dreamer


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

3. Crazy Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Killer of Giants


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

5. Changes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Rain


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

7. Diary Of A Madman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Perry Mason


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

9. Gets Me Through


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) mister crowley


Songs you will listen to when you are sad, despite the songs themselves being sad.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. All Signs Point to Lauderdale -A Day to Remember


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

2. Love Song -The Cure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Born on a Train" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. All I Wanted -Paramore


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

River - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Running To Stand Still by U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ain't No Reason - Brett Dennen


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Missing -Flyleaf


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

10. Blonde Redhead - Magic Mountain

Songs about the places you want to go to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Valley of the Kings - Saxon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Far, Far Away" - Wilco


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Streets Of Philadelphia by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Florida -Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Honolulu Lulu - Jan & Dean


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

7. Cuba y España - Compay Segundo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Coney Island - The Coral


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Anywhere But Here -Mayday Parade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Standing by the River - Kelly Willis

Songs with a type of Fruit in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Here We Go 'Round the Lemon Tree" - The Move


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pretty Red Apple - Kerli


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

3. Apple Orchard - Beach House


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Peach, Plum, Pear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. Lemon and Little Lemon - Deerhoof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

7. Grape Nuts and Chalk Sauce - Blockhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Am A Tangerine - Tommy James and The Shondells


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. Banana Slugs/Cosmonaut - High Places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Strawberry Swing - Coldplay

Songs with a Woman's name in the title.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1.Amanda-Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Colleen (I Saw Him First) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Lola - The Kinks


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4.Carrie-Europe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mellie's Comin' Over - Letters to Cleo


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Janie's Got a Gun-Aerosmith


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Allison Road -Gin Blossoms :heart


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8.My Sharona-The Knack


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Charlotte - Kittie

Songs with a Building (house, shack, motel, etc.) in the title.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1.Love - A House Is Not A Motel


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Hyacinth House - The Doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "From a Motel 6" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Man In A Shed - Nick Drake


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. This Is The House That Doubt Built -A Day to Remember <3


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Spanish Castle Magic - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

7. Red House - Jimi Hendrix



tutliputli said:


> 2. Hyacinth House - The Doors


That gets you 1.5 points for having a building _and_ a part of a building.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

8. Pretty Buildings - People in Planes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Cheap Motels" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

10. Lighthouse - Live

Songs with "Monkey" in the title or lyrics!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Monkey Wrench -Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Hey, Hey, We're the Monkeys-The Monkees


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Monkey Hips and Rice" - Dub Narcotic Sound System


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shock the Monkey - Peter Gabriel


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

6. Monkey!!! Knife!!! Fight!!! - Minus the Bear


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except for Me and My Monkey" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Monkey to the Moon - The Coral


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Too Much Monkey Business - Chuck Berry


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. Monkey Gone To Heaven - Pixies

Songs about sex!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. She Won't Let Me - Afroman


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Song Against Sex" - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

4. I wanna be your dog - Stooges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ain't No Talkin' With Your Mouth Full - Boned


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

6. Too beautiful to **** - Broken Social Scene (or one of it's members)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. H.W.C. - Liz Phair


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

9. Teenage Lust - J&M Chain


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) Nightmoves by Bob Seger

Songs about breakups between two people.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

1. Goodbye - The Postmarks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(2) Every Breath You Take by The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Didn't We Almost Have It All - Whitney Houston


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Yesterday by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. 50 Ways To Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Faded Love" - Bob Wills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "The Tracks of My Tears" - Smokey Robinson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Wish it Would Rain Down - Phil Collins

Songs with Love in the title.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Love The Way You Lie -Eminem ft Rihanna


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

2. Love Your Way - Powderfinger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Love Out of Lust - Lykke Li


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I Don't Love Anyone" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

5. Love it All - The Kooks


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Love With Caution -Silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. No More 'I Love You's' - Annie Lennox


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

8. Love Boat Captain - PJ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Unconditional Love - Patti Rothberg


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10.Tainted Love-Soft Cell

*next: titles with the word rock


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Rocks Off" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Rock me Gently-Andy Kim


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I Am a Rock" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

we will rock you - queen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. We Rock - Dio


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6.I love Rock and Roll -Joan Jett


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rock and roll - led zeppelin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Long Live Rock N Roll - Rainbow


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 rock the casbah - the clash


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Rock the boat-Hues Corporation 

*next: titles that start with the letter K


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

K-Hole - cocorosie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2.Kodachrome-Paul Simon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Kashmir - Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4.Knocking on Heaven's Door-Guns N' Roses


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 k mart sucks - the wal marts


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Kick Out The Jams - MC5


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 K.I.N.G. - satyricon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8 Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 K+D+B = the chemical brothers


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

10 - killamangiro - babyshambles

Next topic songs with with a name of a band in the title


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

^
Just as part of the lyrics I assume?
Hmm.. well mine has it as both lyrics and title :b

1. Rammstein - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Belle and Sebastian" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lickitty **** - Lickitty ****


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Heaven & Hell - Black Sabbath


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7 brad loved the clash - spider poets 


this is a tough category.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8.Hey, Hey We're the Monkees-The Monkees


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 henny buggy band - sufjan stevens


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) Bad Company by Bad Company

Next Topic: Songs by Hank Williams Senior


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Fly Trouble"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Your Cheatin' Heart


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 the one that goes jambalaya, crawfish pie, filet gumbo yada yada yada - HWSr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(5) Weary Blues From Waiting


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Honky Tonkin'"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Half as Much


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Lovesick Blues"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Move it on over


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Lost Highway"

Songs with "war" in the title.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. This War Is Ours -Escape the Fate


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

2. War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. The Dogs of War - Pink Floyd


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

4. Masters of War - Bob Dylan


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Civil War - Guns N' Roses


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(6) This Means War by ACDC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. War of Man - Neil Young


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. This is War - James LaBrie


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

_You Want War by _Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The City Is At War - Cobra Starship

Songs with Numbers in the title (can be spelled out).


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Love One - Common Market

Next person should have the title include "two"...next person "three"...etc...would be kinda cool...or not. :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Not a bad idea. 

2. 2 Sides of Me - Hinder


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

3. No Name #3 - Elliot Smith


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

4. Four Sticks - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

5. Five Magics -Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 6 Months - Hey Monday


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Seven Steps to Heaven" - Miles Davis


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

8. Driver 8 - REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cloud 9 - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. Ten Thousand Fists - Disturbed

Songs from the 80's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I Love Rock N' Roll - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. The Pass - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mickey - Toni Basil


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(5) Let's Go Crazy by Prince


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Driven to Tears - The Police


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

7. _billie jean_ by *Michael Jackson*


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Centerfold - J. Geils Band


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

10._Careless Whisper _ by George Michael

Songs about *loneliness*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Sad - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Somebody Nobody Wants" - Dion


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. Solitary Shell - Dream Theater


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

_4. Never be Lonely _by The Feeling


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

5. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Me First and The Gimme Gimme's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hide In Your Shell - Supertramp


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Space Oddity by David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Self Machine - I Blame Coco


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Subdivisions - Rush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. All by Myself- Eric Carmen

*next: songs with the word "like" in the title


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Like a Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Feels like the first time- Foreigner


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _She's Like Heroin_ - System of a Down


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

4. _Like a virgin by Madonna_


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Just Like You -Three Days Grace


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

6. Party like a Rockstar- Shop Boyz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Someone Like Me - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Someone Like You -Safetysuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Some Like It Hot - Robert Palmer


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

10._ I Like i_t by Enrique Iglesias

Nextt: Songs that name *places* in their title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Plastic Beach - Gorillaz


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

2._ Streets of Philadelphia_ - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cape Canaveral - Conor Oberst


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Redondo Beach" - Patti Smith


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. I'm Shipping Up to Boston - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Weekend in Western Illinois" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Sweet Home Alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

8. America - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Paradise City-Guns N' Roses


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

10. A Passage To Bangkok - Rush

*Songs with a color in their title.
*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Back in Black-AC/DC


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

2. Roses Are Red - Aqua


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

3. The Red Rooster - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Pink Triangle - Weezer


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

5. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue... Crystal Gayle


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

6 paint it black rolling stones


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

7. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Red Light Pledge -Silverstein <3


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

9. _Back to Black_ by Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. This Side of the Blue - Joanna Newsom

Songs in Alphabetical order starting with A.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Another Song About The Weekend -A Day To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Breakable - Fisher


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

3. _Crush_ by Jennifer Paige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dear God - XTC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Electric Worry - Clutch


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

6. Funkytown - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Grudge, The - Tool


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Hitchhiker - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Irresponsible Hate Anthem - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Judith_ - A Perfect Circle

Deep Purple songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Kentucky Woman


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

2. Space Truckin'


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

3. Highway Star


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

4. Fireball


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Smoke on the Water


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

6. _Wasted sunsets _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mitzi Dupree


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. Soldier of Fortune


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rosa's Cantina


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

10. Woman from Tokyo

*Next*: Songs with _natural calamities/disasters_ in the title


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. _Tornado of Souls_ - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Rock You Like A Hurricane by Scorpians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Five Feet High and Rising - Johnny Cash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "The Eye of the Hurricane" - Herbie Hancock


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Avalanche-Matthew Good


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Snowstorm" - Galaxie 500


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Floods-Pantera


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Big Wave - Pearl Jam


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

10._ Volcano_ by Damien Rice

*Next*:Songs with _girl's name_ in the title


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Christie Road -Green Day


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

2. Allison Road - Gin Blossoms


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Ashley -Escape The Fate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Diary of Jane -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Chelsea Dagger - The Fratellis


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Maggie May - Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jenny Was A Friend Of Mine - The Killers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Cecilia Ann" - The Pixies

Songs with "life" in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(1) Life Is A Highway by Tom Cochrane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Life Got Gold - Girls Aloud


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Life Is Not A Waiting Room -Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Natural Life -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. It's My Life-Bon Jovi


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

7. Life Wasted -Pearl Jam


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

8. Signs of Life- Our Lady Peace


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Life Starts Now -Three Days Grace


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "In My Life" - The Beatles

Songs with "death" in the title.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Death Machine -Living Sacrifice


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Death Row-Judas Priest


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

3. Death of Me -RED


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Death On Two Legs - Queen


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Join me in Death- HIM


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

6. _Death Letter Blues_ by Son House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Life Will Be The Death Of Me - The Ordinary Boys


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Killed By Death by Motorhead


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

9. _O'Death_ by Jen Titus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Creeping Death - Metallica

Songs with Names of Countries in the title.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Mexico - James Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lady in Spain - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Holland, 1945" - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Iceland - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Digging to China" - The Sunshine Fix


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Born in the U.S.A. - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tulips From Amsterdam - Max Bygraves


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "India" - Big Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Flower Of Scotland - The Corries


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "A Night in Tunisia" - Dizzy Gillespie

Songs with the name of a famous/historical person in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

2. _Barbra Streisand_ by duck sauce


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

3. Louis Riel - The Ghost Is Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rasputin - Boney M.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. When Smokey Sings - ABC (Smokey Robinson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. King Tut - Steve Martin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Pablo Picasso" - The Modern Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

9. _Calling Elvis_ by Dire Straits


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

_10. Rock Me Amadeus - _Falco

Song with a color in the title


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Yellow Angels -Senses Fail


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

2. Red and Purple - The Dodos


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

3._ Purple Rain_ by Prince


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Yellow by Coldplay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Green Tambourine" - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

6. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Mood Indigo" - Duke Ellington


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

8) Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Black, Red, Yellow - Pearl Jam

Boom.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _The Red_ - Chevelle

Songs with one of the four elements (earth, fire, air, water) in the title


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. A Great Fire -Silverstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Walking On Air - Kerli


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _Collapse the Light into Earth_ - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Drinking Muddy Water - The Yardbirds


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

5. _She's on fire_ by Lil Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fire & Water - Free


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "The Good Earth" - The Feelies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sugar Water - Her Space Holiday


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. Water -Breaking Benjamin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Fire Brigade" - The Move

Songs with "spring" in the title.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Spring and By Summer Fall - Blonde Redhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Spring Love - The Cover Girls


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Celtic Spring by Van Morrison


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

4. _Spring_ by Tracy Chapman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spring Affair - Donna Summer


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(6) Spring Fever by Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. First Spring Day - Sub-Urban Tribe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Springtime for Hitler" - from _The Producers_


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

9. _The Lullaby Of Spring_ by Donovan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Celtic Spring - Van Morrison

Songs with a type of Flower in the title.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

1. Tulips Are Better -Atreyu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Black Orchid - Blue October


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Build Me Up Buttercup" - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Day of the Sunflowers (We March On) - Basement Jaxx


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Black Rose -Trapt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Psycho Daisies - The Yardbirds


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Daisy -Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Edelweiss - Julie Andrews and Christopher Plummer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Lotus Blossom" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) Every Rose Has Its Thorn by Poison

Songs that have summer in the title


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. _Summer_ - Blackfield


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "It Must Be Summer" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

3. Last Days of Summer -Silverstein


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. White Summer Black Mountain Side - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Summer Breeze-Seals and Crofts


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Summer Babe" - Pavement


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. It Was Summer -October Fall


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Summertime - The Sundays


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "A Summer Wasting" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

10 Endless Summer~ Cascada

Songs that have the name of a month in the title


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1._ Dirge for November - _Opeth


----------



## muse87 (Jan 30, 2007)

..


----------



## AT7 (Mar 20, 2011)

3. Stormy May Day - AC/DC


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) November Rain by Guns n Roses


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "September Gurls" - Big Star


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

6. Cold December -Aiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. July Flame - Laura Veirs


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

8. January - Black Label Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _The Fifth Day of March _- Novembers Doom

Songs with 'black' in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Paint It Black" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

2. Black dog, Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "The Black Angel's Death Song" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Back in Black- AC/DC


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

5. Black- Pearl Jam


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. The Deepest Blues Are Black - Foo Fighters


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Black Rose -Trapt


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "(What Did I Do to Be So) Black and Blue?" - Fats Waller


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. The Black Parade -MCR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Sea - XTC

Songs with a type of Bird in the title.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

1. _When Doves Cry_ by Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bluejay - Bif Naked


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _Blackbird_ - Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Hate Seagulls - Kate Nash


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5. _Where Eagles Dare_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Kookaburra - Marion Sinclair


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Rockin' Robin" - Bobby Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Bonny Swans - Loreena McKennitt


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(9) Fly Like An Eagle by The Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hummingbird Heartbeat - Katy Perry

Songs with a word in the title that will be Censored.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

1. Kill The *******s - Stormtroopers of Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. *****es in Tokyo - Stars


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _Beethoven's **** -_ Serj Tankian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Madonna ***** - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Oh ****" - The Buzzcocks


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

6. "**** You" - Lily Allen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) **** tha Police by N.W.A.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

8. Cold Hard ***** -Jet


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

9.This is new **** by Marilyn Manson


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. *****-The Rolling Stones

*next:songs with the word "doctor" in the title or lyrics


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Doctor Robert" - The Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2.Doctor My Eyes- Jackson Browne


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Dear Doctor - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

4. Calling Dr. Love - KISS


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Dr. Feelgood- Motley Crue


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

6. Doctor, Doctor - Iron Maiden


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7.Bad Case Of Loving You (Doctor, Doctor)- Robert Palmer


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

8. Witch Doctor - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Doctor-INXS


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) Docor Doctor by Thompson Twins

Next Topic: Songs about religion, either condoning it or condemning it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

(1) Losing My Religion - REM (just a title, I know) :lol


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

2. The Church of Hot Addiction - Cobra Starship


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. Master of Puppets - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dear God - XTC


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Crucifiction -Aiden


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

6. _Holy Wars_ - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Backslider - The Toadies


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _Disciple_ - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Congregation of the Damned - Atreyu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

(10) Like a Prayer - Madonna

Songs about water


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. London Rain (Nothing Heals Me Like You Do) - Heather Nova


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3.It Never Rains in Southern California- Albert Hammond


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Oceans - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Icebound Stream - Laura Veirs


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

6. Crying in the rain- The Everly brothers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Bridge Over Trouble Water by Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. It's just the rain - Journey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Jesus Gave Me Water" - The Soul Stirrers


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

10._Rain drops_ by Cheryl Cole

Next: Songs with the name of the musical instrument in the title


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

1. While my Guitar gently weeps by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Yiddle On Your Fiddle Play Some Ragtime - Irving Berlin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Steel Guitar Rag" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Love Is Like A Violin - Barclay James Harvest


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Trombone Cholly" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Happy Organ - Dave "Baby" Cortez


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Theme for a Very Delicious Grand Piano" - The Olivia Tremor Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Guitar Flute & String - Moby


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Teardrops on my guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mandolin Rain - Bruce Hornsby

Songs with Items of Clothing in the Title


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Raspberry Beret - Prince (love that song!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. All Fur Coat & No Knickers - Chumbawamba


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _She's Bought a Hat Like Princess Marina_ - The Kinks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Bell Bottom Blues by Derek And The Dominos


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. Blue suede shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Hot Pants" - James Brown


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Short Shorts" - The Royal Teens


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Long Cool Woman In A Black Dress- The Hollies


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

10._Apple bottom jeans_ by T-Pain

Next:Songs with the word 'girlfriend' in the title


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Girlfriend - Avril Lavigne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Girlfriend Is Better" - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ex-Girlfriend - No Doubt


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Girlfriend" - The Modern Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Girlfriend In A Coma - The Smiths


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

6. _Girlfriend_ by 'N Sync feat Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Nazi Girlfriend - Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Real Good Girlfriend - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Girlfriend’s Boyfriend - Her Space Holiday


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

10. Matthew Sweet - Girlfriend

Next: Uhhhh, I'll let someone else choose.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since it's the 1st of the month: Songs with a 1/one in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. One - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Only One Too - Jewel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. I am Number One - Nelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 1 Thing - Amerie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "The One I Love" - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. One Heartbeat - Smokey Robinson


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

7. Back to one- Brian mcknight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. U.S.L.S. 1 - Public Image Ltd


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

9. One Time -Justin Bieber :duck


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) One More Night by Phil Collins

Next topic: Songs about April, either in their title or in the meaning of the song.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "April in Paris" - jazz standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) November by Tom Waits

November has tied me 
To an old dead tree 
Get word to *April*
To rescue me.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. April - PJ Harvey and John Parish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. April's Love - Court Yard Hounds


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "One April Day" - Stephin Merritt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. April Come She Will - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. April Storms - Jeremy Enigk


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. April-Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. April Fools - Rufus Wainwright

Songs with names of Cities in the title.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. New York, New York- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Portland - The Replacements


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3_. London Leatherboys_ - Accept


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

4. L.A. Woman - Billy Idol.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Move to Bremerton - MXPX


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. I left my heart in San Francisco- Tony Bennett


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _The Walls of Babylon_ - Symphony X


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

9. It's Raining in Baltimore - Counting Crows


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Woman From Tokyo_ - Deep Purple

Songs with a mythological creature in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tales of Brave Ulysses - Cream


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

2. _Like a Demon's Eye_ - Deep Purple


----------



## AllanMaso (Jan 3, 2011)

Kodama - Faith and the Muse


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "Chimera" - Tea Party


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5. _Evil Angel_ - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rapture Rapes the Muses - Of Montreal


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

White Unicorn - Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Grendel's Mother" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul, and Mary

Songs with a French connection (ex. April in Paris, The Three Bells etc)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Love Goes Home to Paris in the Spring" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Beyond the Sea (originally French) - Bobby Darin


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Something - Shakira (it's got french lyrics)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Vu d'Ici - Emilie Simon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. La Vie En Rose - Edith Piaf


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien - Edith Piaf (inception, yessir)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Frühling in Paris - Rammstein


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _White Willow_ - Spheric Universe Experience (band is French)


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10._ Dur dur d'être bébé _-- Jordy (sorry for resurrecting this song, ha ha)

Next: songs about unrequited love


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

1. All out of love- Air Supply


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Time After Time – Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. You’re the One That I Want – John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

4. Teardrops On My Guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shining Star – Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You Are the Sunshine of My Life – Stevie Wonder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Rain Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Got You Babe – Sonny and Cher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Unchained Melody – The Righteous Brothers

Songs with Moon in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Between Sun & Moon - Rush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Dancing in the Moonlight - King Harvest


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Moondance by Van Morrison


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. In The Moonlight - Pearl Jam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rockyraccoon said:


> (4) Moondance by Van Morrison


Love that song!

6. Blue Moon - the Marcels


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. _Moonchild_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "The Dreaming Moon" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

9. nick drake - pink moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Heading for the Moon - Cyndi Lauper

Songs with Cat or Dog in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cat Calling - The Dollyrots


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Black Dog by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

5. Black Cat -Mayday Parade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Call Me A Dog - Temple of the Dog


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Hair of the Dog -Senses Fail <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Dog Years - Rush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Stray Cat Strut- Stray Cats

*next: songs with 'rock' in the title


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1._ Rock and Roll_ - Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^haha that was the one I was gonna use! I've been listening to Led all week lol

2. Rock and Roll band-Boston


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*3. **We Will Rock You - QUEEN*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. King of Rock and Roll - Dio


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

5. Rock with you - Michael Jackson


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

6. Rock Your World - Michael Jackson


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. _Kill Rock 'N Roll_ - System of a Down


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Long Live Rock N Roll - Rainbow


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _Rock the Casbah_ - The Clash


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

10. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

...songs with a colour in the title


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

2. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Pink Champagne - Venus Hum


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Dirty White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

6. The Red - Chevelle


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

7. White mans world - 2pac


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _Black Night_ - Deep Purple


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

9. The Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

10.On Blue - Off Your Hands
Songs with body parts in them.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Bleeding Heart - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

(Cannibal Corpse-songs should make this easy )

2. Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Outta My Head - Leona Lewis


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to hold your hand - The Beatles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(4) Eyes Without A Face by Billy Idol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "The Air Between My Fingers" - The White Stripes


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

7. Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blue Lips - Regina Spektor


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer - Not sure who


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Open Your Eyes_ - Alter Bridge

Songs with a relative (e.g. sister, brother, father etc) in the title.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Brother - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Hey Grandma" - Moby Grape


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Capricorn Sister - Mother Love Bone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Uncle Ernie" - The Who


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Does your mother know - ABBA


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "My Father's House" - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. _Little Sister_ - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

8. _Sister Christian_ - Night Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

10. Danzig - Mother

I'll let someone else decide the next theme.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with Up or Down in the Title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Downtown" - Petula Clark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Down Under - Men at Work


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Start Me Up - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Down on Me - Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5. _Down With the Sickness_ - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lay Down with You - Frazey Ford


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. All Shook Up - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blow Up the Outside World - Soundgarden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out" - Bessie Smith


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

10. Up Town Girl - Billy Joel

Next person, please come up with one? I cannot think of any.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Songs with "Woman" in the title

Evil Woman - ELO :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. I'm not a girl, not yet a woman - Britney Spears


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Christian Woman - Type O Negative


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Just Like A Woman - Bob Dylan


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Cajun Woman" - Fairport Convention


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(6) Girl You'll Be A Women Soon by Neil Diamond


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town - Pearl Jam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. Man! I feel like a woman - Shania Twain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

9. LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

10. Woman - John Lennon

This can be challenging but I can think of many:
Song title with foreign word in it.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1.Little Garçon - Born Ruffians


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*2. Doris Day - Que Sera Sera lyrics*


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Domo Arigato Mr. Roboto - Polysics


----------



## shybri (Mar 20, 2011)

4. tool - die eir von satan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. Ameno - Era.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

6. _El Dorado_ - Iron Maiden

(Yep, I totally think "El" is enough to make this count)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Goi, Rode, Goi! - Arkona


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Entre Nous - Rush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Vogue - Madonna


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) Llorando by Rebecca Del Rio

Songs about space, or space travel.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Cygnus X-1 Book 1: The Voyage - Rush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Space Cowboy - 'NSYNC


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Countdown - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wandering Star - Lucero


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. '39 - Queen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

7. The Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Rocket Man-Elton John


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _The Final Frontier_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Mike Tyson (Apr 15, 2011)

Frozen by Madonna..!!!
http://977music.com/online-radio.html


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Mike Tyson said:


> Frozen by Madonna..!!!


that's 10. kk, someone come up with new song title please? I did my share already :teeth


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Songs with an animal in the title


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Marry had a little lamb - not sure who


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. How Much is that Dog in the Window - Patti Page I believe is the original singer.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Rabbit Habit - Man Man


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5. _Flight of the Rat_ - Deep Purple


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Rabbit Heart - Florence and The Machine


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hound Dog-Elvis the Pelvis


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

8. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

9. Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

10. M.Y.C.K.E.Y M.O.U.S.E - Disney (Artist not sure)
Song title with flower in it.


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Daisy Lane - Stereophonics


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Edelweiss - Sound of Music (Original Artist not sure.)


----------



## stewbert (Apr 13, 2009)

4. Kiss From A Rose - Seal


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5. _Rose_ - A Perfect Circle


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

6. Dandelion - Rolling Stones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Sweet Rose of Allendale by Paddy Reilly


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Bed of roses-Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Every rose has it's thorn-Poison

*next: songs with 'heaven' in the title


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

1. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Heaven Is ... - Def Leppard


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> 2. Stairway to heaven-Led Zeppelin


already said


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:haha


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

atticusfinch said:


> already said





HardRock said:


> :haha


:eek Jeez you're quick lol

3. Heaven-Bryan Adams


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Knockin' On Heaven's Door - Bob Dylan


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Heaven- Warrant


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Hungry For Heaven - Dio


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Heaven is a place on earth-Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Heaven - Live


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Heaven and Hell-Black Sabbath


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek Jeez you're quick lol


truth be told, I'm watching this forum like a hawk at the moment.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Heaven - Bryan Adams

*songs with an acronym as the title*


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. DOA - Foo Fighters


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. OPP -Naughty by Nature


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. MFC - Pearl Jam


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4. F.C.P.R.E.M.I.X - Fall of Troy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. D.A.F. - Powderfinger

Okay, I'm empty.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. P.Y.T (Pretty Young Thing) - Michael Jackson


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

7. B.O.B - Outkast


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. R.E.S.T. - 10 Years


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

HardRock said:


> 1. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


:yes :yes :yes awesome tune.

9. S.O.S. - AbbA


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

10. WMA - Pearl Jam

Songs with 'Love' in their title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Everlasting Love-Carl Carlton


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Love Me Tender - Elvis


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Love me two times-The Doors


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't Hurry Love - the Supremes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. I wanna know what love is-Foreigner


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Me Do - Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Whole lotta love-Led Zeppelin


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

9. What is Love? - HADDAWAY


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

10. What's Love Gotta Do With It - Tina Turner

Song title with oxymoron.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Hurts so good-John Mellencamp


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

2. Sad Happy - Cold :heart


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Hello Goodbye - The Beatles


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Cold Fire - Rush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Hot n' cold-Katy Perry


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Killer Queen - Queen (... sort of ... exclude Marie Antoinette)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Resident Alien-Spacehog


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Dead Man Walking - Pearl Jam


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Hate That I Love You - Rihanna


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Arriving Somewhere but not Here_ - Porcupine Tree

Songs with 'life' or 'death' in the title


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. I Want You Back In My Life Again - Carpenters


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

2. Angel of Death - Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Life Got Gold - Girls Aloud


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

4. The Death Song - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

5. _Swing Life Away_ - Rise Against


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

6. Death of a Martian - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thug Life - 2Pac :lol


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _Death Whispered A Lullaby_ - Opeth


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

9 when death calls black sabbath


----------



## genesis (Apr 17, 2011)

Its my life bon jovi


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

...

Songs with more than 5 words in the title


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

1. If You Don't Know Me by Now - Simply Red :heart


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

2. _Rumours of my Demise Have Been Greatly Exaggerated _- Rise Against


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

4.You Probably Couldn't See for the Lights but You Were Staring Straight at Me-Arctic Monkeys


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

eitherway said:


> 4.You Probably Couldn't See for the Lights but You Were Staring Straight at Me-Arctic Monkeys


:nw :clap


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. If You Tolerate This Then Your Children Will Be Next - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

6. (If You're Wondering If I Want You To) I Want You To - Weezer


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

7. I want you to want me - Cheap Trick


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Am I What I Was Or Am I What I Am - Traffic


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The End is the Beginning is the End - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

10. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving With a Pict - Pink Floyd 

One word song title


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Animal - Def Leppard


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Animal - Pearl Jam


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

3. Friday - Rebecca Black :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Muse - Lucy Martin


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

enjoy the silence - depeche mode


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

5.5 No - Shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Porn - Leah Andreone


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. _Bleak_ - Opeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Runaway-Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _Harvest_ - Opeth


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:sus Why am I always #*10. Pain - Alice Cooper*

Song title with word 'Eye' in it. (HA try that~)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. The Camera Eye - Rush


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

2. Viscera Eyes - The Mars Volta


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Girl With One Eye - Florence and the Machine


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

4. Look Into My Eyes- Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Eye of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Electric Eye - Judas Priest


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Eye of the Hurricane" - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _Demon's Eye_ - Deep Purple


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

:wtf again I am *10. Open Your Eyes - Islamic*

Song with swear word in it. (HA!)


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Party All Day, F*** all Night - Steel Panther


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

2. F***ing Crazy - Eminem :heart :heart


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _**** the System_ - System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. **** and Run - Liz Phair


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(5) **** Tha Police by N.W.A.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

6. _Beethoven's ****_ - Serj Tankian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. **** You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _Mother****er = Redeemer_ - Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. "****, I wish I was Your, Lover" - Sophie B. Hawkins :lol.


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

No way. ah uh~ :door


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Dress Like ****_ - Godspeed You! Black Emperor

Songs with a question in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Angel, Won't You Call Me? - The Decemberists


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

2. _Is There Anybody Out There_ - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. What's He Building - Tom Waits


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Do You Wanna Touch Me - Joan Jett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mister, Would You Please Help My Pony? - Ween


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

6. What Do You Do For Money Honey - ACDC


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

7. Where's My Mind? -Pixies


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8. Is There Any Love - Trevor Dandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Why Do I Keep Counting? - The Killers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. What about love?-Heart

*next: Songs with the word 'magic' in the title


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Do You Believe in Magic?" - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

2. Blood Sugar Sex Magik - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

3. A Kind of Magic - Queen


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Strange Magic-ELO


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Magic Carpet Ride-Steppenwolf


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Black Magic Woman- Santana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Magic Man-Heart


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

8. blood sex sugar magic - red hot chilli peppers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. This Magic Moment- The Drifters


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

10. Strange Magic - ELO

_Songs with the world "Heart" in the title_


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Your Cheatin' Heart" - Hank Williams


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Closer to the Heart - Rush


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

3. Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

4. My Heart -Paramore


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

5 heart of stone europe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Breakin' Up Is Breakin' My Heart - Roy Orbison


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

7. Colder Than My Heart, If You Can Imagine -A Day to Remember


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

8. Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Love's Just A Broken Heart - Cilla Black


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Don't go breaking my heart- Elton John and Kiki Dee

*next: songs with the word 'black' in the title


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Paint it black-The Rolling Stones


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Back in black - AC/DC


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Black dog-Led Zeppelin


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Black Hearted Love - PJ Harvey and John Parish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Butterfly - Laura Veirs


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _Black Night_ - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fourteen Black Paintings - Peter Gabriel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Black Velvet- Alannah Myles

*next: Three-word song titles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Fade Into You - Mazzy Star


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. Ace of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Peace of Mind-Boston


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

4. The Third World- Immortal Technique


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. It's My Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Love Boat Captain - Pearl Jam


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

7. Girls, Girls, Girls -Motley Crue


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _The Leper Affinity_ - Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fat Sally Lee - Rednex


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Glass Arm Shattering_ - Porcupine Tree

Songs more than 12 minutes long


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. _Rime of the Ancient Mariner_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Na Moey Zemle - Arkona


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. 2112 - Rush


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

6. Emily--Joanna Newsom


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

7. Sister Ray - The Velvet Underground


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

8. Sometimes - John Butler Trio (CANNOT stand this song!)


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _Anesthetize_ - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Heathen Throne - Ensiferum

Songs with something in the title having to do with Easter (Egg, Bunny, Chocolate, etc.)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. White Rabbit by Jeffeson Airplane


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Easter" - Patti Smith Group


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Could We Start Again Please - Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. The Candy Man - Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Pleasant Valley Sunday - The Monkees


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Wooden Jesus - Temple of the Dog


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

8. Personal Jesus -Depeche Mode


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Sweet Miracle - Rush


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

10. Savior - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Song titles that start with the word "The"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Longer I Wait - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

2. The Pretender - Foo Fighters


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. The Show Must Go On - Queen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. The Way You Make Me Feel - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Times - Lightning Dust


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

6. The KKK Took My Baby Away - The Ramones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "The Plan" - Built to Spill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Bluest Eyes in Texas - A Camp


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _The Talisman _- Iron Maiden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" - The Band

Songs with "and" in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "And She Was" - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dignity and Shame - Crooked Fingers


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

sky and sand - paul and fritz kalkbrenner


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. And I Love Her - The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Statues and Glue" - The Sunshine Fix


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Love and Affection - Def Leppard


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

8. Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Mice and Gods - Clutch


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

10. Kings and Queens - 30 Seconds to Mars

Songs with the word "song" in the title


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Whale Song - Pearl Jam


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

2. The Zephyr Song - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. The Song Remains the Same - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Skeleton Song - Kate Nash


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Mary's Song (Oh My My My) - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Car Song - Elastica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Song Sung Blue by Neil Diamond


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Percy's Song" - Fairport Convention


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Your Song - Elton John


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Song Against Sex" - Neutral Milk Hotel

Songs with the name of an element in the title (i.e., anything that's on the periodic table).


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Aluminum" - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Oxygen - Hoku


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Neon Orange Glimmer Song" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Sulfur - Slipknot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Neon Bible - Arcade Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tin Cup Chalice - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10. Oil and Water - Incubus


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Gold Lion - Yeah, Yeah, Yeahs

_*songs with a European place in the title*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. England Blues - Gretchen Peters


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

2. Anarchy in the UK - Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Paris Is Burning - Ladyhawke


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Norwegian Wood" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Liverpool 08 - Ringo Starr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Holland, 1945" - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Postcards From Italy - Beirut

_*songs that have a month in the title*_


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Back to December - Taylor Swift


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Remember December - Demi Lovato lol)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

3. September - Earth, Wind, Fire


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

6. February Air - Lights


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. You May Be Right - Billy Joel


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

8. When September Ends - GREEN DAY


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Month of May - Arcade Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since Finchy declined to give us a new subject: 

Songs with something in the title that can Fly through the air.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Superman - Taylor Swift


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

2. Superman -Lazlo Bane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Butterfly Cry - Kerli


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Chasing a Bee" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pirate Jet - Gorillaz


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

7. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

8. _Blackbird_ - Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Honeybee - Bif Naked


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "So Lonesome I Could Cry" - Hank Williams :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Teardrops - George Ducas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Tears for Affairs" - Camera Obscura :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Sun is Crying - Sonnyboy Williamson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "The Tracks of My Tears" - Smokey Robinson :cry


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Driven to Tears - The Police


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Teardrops on my guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "There's a Tear in My Beer" - Hank Williams

Songs about smiling.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Smile - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Smile - Vitamin C


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

3. Smile Like You Mean It - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Make Me Smile - Chicago


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Sweet Sweet Smile - The Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Illegal Smile - John Prine


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "When You Smile" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. (You Caught Me) Smilin' - Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

9. _Smiling Faces_---Undisputed Truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Make Me Smile (Come Up and See Me) - Steve Harley and Cockney Rebel

Songs with Guys names in the title.


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Buddy Holly -Weezer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. The Ballad of John and Yoko - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Frederick" - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way? - Waylon Jennings


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 jimmy carter - electric six


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. The Incomparable Mr. Flannery - Clutch


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 george bush doesn't care about black people - the legendary ko


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

10 ode to billy joe - sinead o'connor


oh.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

erm...... songs having anything to do with older women! (if that doesn't kill this thread, nothing will). 

1. older women - beard bates


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Elderly Woman Sitting Behind the Counter in a Small Town - Pearl Jam


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. intergalactic menopause - murder by death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Grandma's Hands - Bill Withers


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 preparation H - bitte pump edit - oxygenial


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Crazy Mary - Victoria Williams


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

9 me and my old lady = the offspring


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Hey Grandma" - Moby Grape

Songs about old MEN.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1 old fart at play - captain beefheart


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Old Pervert" - The Soft Boys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3 cousin dupree - steely dan


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5 old man - neil young


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "My Old Man" - Joni Mitchell


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 grumpy - freeblood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Old Grand Dad - Fats Waller


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. When Irish Eyes Are Smiling - Bing Crosby


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. The Fields of Athenry - Danny Doyle


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. The Town I Loved So Well - Phil Coulter


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Dublin - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Dear Old Donegal - Bing Crosby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Rocky Road to Dublin - The Tossers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Wild Irish Rose - Michael Daly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Paddy McGinty's Goat - The Ennis Sisters


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(10) The Holy Ground by The Dubliners

Next Topic: Songs about beaches


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Surfin' USA - Beach Boys


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Redondo Beach" - Patti Smith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ :yay

8. "Beach Party Tonight" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

9. Rock Lobster - The B52's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Surfin' Safari - Jan & Dean

Songs with Sun in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Twilight Sun - Leaves' Eyes


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

3. When the Sun Goes Down - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cue the Sun! - Daphne Loves Derby


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Hard Sun - Indio


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. House of the Rising Sun-The Animals


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Don't Let the Sun Catch You Crying - Gerry & The Pacemakers


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Walking on the Sun- Smash Mouth


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Tequila Sunrise - Eagles


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10. Here Comes the Sun - The Beatles

Songs that have to do with days of the week.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

1. _Friday I'm In Love_ - The Cure


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Saturday Night's Alright (For Fighting) - Elton John (I prefer The Who's cover.)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. _Someday I'll Be Saturday Night_ - Bon Jovi


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Another Park, Another Sunday - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pleasant Valley Sunday - The Monkees


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Lazy Sunday - Small Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Waiting For Wednesday - Lisa Loeb


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Friday-Rebecca Black :b


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Ruby Tuesday by The Rolling Stones

Songs with the word blues in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Poney Blues" - Charley Patton


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Blues Before Sunrise by Eric Clapton


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Wedding Bell Blues - The 5th Dimension


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. I guess that's why they call it the blues-Elton John


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. 2,000 Mile Blues - Pearl Jam


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Long Gone Lonesome Blues by Hank Williams Sr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7. Roadhouse Blues - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blues Power - Eric Clapton


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(9) Weary Blues From Waiting by Hank Williams Sr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Basin Street Blues" - jazz standard

Songs with the name of an actor/actress in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mary Pickford (Used To Eat Roses) - Katie Melua


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Tom Courtenay" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Ingrid Bergman" - Billy Bragg & Wilco (via Woody Guthrie)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(3) Buddy Holly by Weezer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Lady Madonna - The Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Bette Davis Eyes-Kim Carnes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

8 jimmy dean and steve mcqueen - julian velard


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

9. Audrey Hepburn complex - Pizzicato five.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. James Dean - Eagles

Songs about Pretty People (Sexy, Beautiful, Pretty, etc.).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Beautiful Freak - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. How Beautiful You Are - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hey Sexy Lady - Shaggy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Thank God I'm Pretty - Emilie Autumn


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

8.beautiful girls-van halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You're So Cute - Cars Can Be Blue


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison

Songs about flowers (yeah, it's Spring in the North - I am tired of the rain!)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Bed of Roses - Bon Jovi


----------



## Cygnus (May 1, 2011)

2. The Last Flower - Xinema


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Psycho Daisies - The Yardbirds


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Lotus Blossom" - Billy Strayhorn


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Edelweiss - Rodgers & Hammerstein


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Kiss From a Rose - Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Black Rose - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Buttercups - Fran Healy

Songs with a type of Food in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Big Cheese - Nirvana


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Come Bite the Apple - Mother Love Bone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Salt Peanuts" - Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Little Bit Of Cucumber - Harry Champion


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Ice cream - Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cookie Jar - Jack Johnson


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Afternoon Delight - The Starland Vocal Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pork and Beans - Weezer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. _Pork Soda_ - Primus

*anti-war songs*


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(1) And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda by The Pogues


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Got to it before me!

3. Eyes of the Insane - Slayer


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> ^^ Got to it before me!












4. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas (War is Over) - John Lennon


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

6. _Some Mother's Son_ - The Kinks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(7) Sunday Bloody Sunday by U2


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. War (what is it good for?) - Edwin Starr


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Fortunate Son - CCR


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

anymouse said:


> 10 songs about nationalism/patriotism/nation/pride/whatever...


1. I Am a Patriot - Little Steven


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Born in the USA - Springsteen


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Old England - Waterboys


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

7. Victoria - Kinks


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

9. Edelweiss - Rodgers & Hammerstein


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _Borders are..._ - Serj Tankian

Songs about disasters


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Untitled (How could this happen to me) - Simple Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Balloon Burning - The Pretty Things


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

3. _Sacrificed Sons_ - Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cities Rise to Fall - Rash of Stabbings


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. Shocking Pinks - "End of the World"


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

6. _The Talisman_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Wreck of the Hesperus - Procol Harum


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Fire in the Disco - Electric Six


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. And the Band Played Waltzing Matilda - the Pogues


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

10. Grapevine Fires - Death Cab for Cutie

Songs with the word "day" in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. 'Til The End Of The Day - The Kinks


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Bad Day - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Good Day (Morning Song) - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

5. Seven or Eight Days - Adrian Glynn


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

7. Brand New Day - Tim Myers ft. Lindsey Ray


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

9. These Days - The Black Keys


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

1. Wolves and Werewolves - The Pack A.D.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

6. A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

7. Let's pretend we're bunny rabbits - Magnetic Fields


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

8. Lions, Tigers & Bears - Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

10. You're a Wolf - Sea Wolf

Songs with a country in the name


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

1. Never been to Spain - Three Dog Night


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

2. Down in Mexico - The Coasters


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Anarchy in the UK - Sex Pistols


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

4. Coming 2 America - Ludacris


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Going to Bolivia" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Lovers in Japan - Coldplay


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Canada" - Low


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

9. Back in the USSR - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Annexation Of Puerto Rico - A Static Lullaby

Songs with an Occupation in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Hot for teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Doctor Doctor - Just Jack


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Paperback Writer" - The Beatles


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Ice Cream Man" - Jonathan Richman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Drop the Pilot - Joan Armatrading


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. NYC cops - Strokes


----------



## JazzHands (May 15, 2011)

9. Doctor - Cute Is What We Aim For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Butcher's Hook - Slipknot

Songs with a Drug in the title.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

1. Marijuana- Kid Cudi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cocaine (We're All Going to Hell) - Strata


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

3. Heroin - Velvet underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Weed With Willie - Toby Keith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Alcohol" - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Angel Dust - Venom


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Meth of a Rockette's Kick" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Smoke Two Joints - Bob Marley


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

10. _She's Like Heroin_ - System of a Down

Songs with a woman's name in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Pictures Of Lily - The Who


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Greetings to the New Brunette (Shirley)" - Billy Bragg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sweet Delilah - Hurt


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Charlotte Sometimes - The Cure


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Lisa Says" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Esther - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Paulina - No Doubt


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Amanda-Boston

*next: song titles with numbers


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(1) 8675309 by Tommy Tutone


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. 10001110101 - Clutch


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. I can't drive 55-Sammy Hagar


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. 19th Nervous Breakdown - The Rolling Stones


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

5. 9 crimes - Damien Rice


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

(6) 29 Palms by Robert Plant


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

7. 17 - Sky Ferreira


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Summer of '69-Bryan Adams


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 - Bob Dylan


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

10. 1901 - Pheonix

Title tracks


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. The Man Who Sold the World - David Bowie


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

2. Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Saturday Night Fever - Bee Gees?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Starless and Bible Black - King Crimson


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. No Strings Attached - 'NSYNC


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Test For Echo - Rush


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Song Remains The Same by Led Zeppelin


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Metal Health - Quiet Riot

Songs with an Insect in the title.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

1. Frank Sinatra - Come Fly With Me

Trooper


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

2. The Caterpillar - the Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mister Ant - Psapp


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Maggot Brain - Funkadelic


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Bedbugs and Ballyhoo - Echo and the bunnymen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Honeybee - Bif Naked


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

7. 100,000 fireflies - magnetic fields.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

8. Love is like a Butterfly - Dolly Parton

Trooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Butterfly Caught - Massive Attack


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

10. Beetlebum - Blur

Songs about despair.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Help by The Beatles


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

2. Killing me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Black - Pearl Jam

Kinda sorta.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. Suicide is Painless - Johnny Mandel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

6. New Orleans is Sinking - Tragically Hip


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Paint it Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Clairvoyant Disease - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

9. Monochrome - Yann Tiersen & Dominique Ané


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

10. Ola Podrida - "Cindy"

Songs about joy.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

1. Supergrass - Alright


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Shiny Happy People - R.E.M


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Happy Happy, Joy Joy - Stinky Whizzleteats

It counts.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

4. The Turtles- Happy Together


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Don't Stop Me Now - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Joyful Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

7. Oh Happy Day - Lauren Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walking On Sunshine- Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Burning Love - Elvis Presley


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

10. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves

songs with the word "love" in it


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. They Stood Up for Love - Live


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

2. "Not About Love" -- Fiona Apple


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Somebody to Love - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Love Me Two Times - The Doors


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

5. Love Shack - B52s

Trooper


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ever Clear-Santa Monica
Jimmy Buffet-Margaritaville (I've been there, It exists)
Johnny Cash- Folsom Prison Blues
Lamb of God-Walk with Me in Hell
Led Zeppelin- Goin' to California
Led Zeppelin- Kashmir
Led Zeppelin-Misty Mountain Hop (You didn't say real places)
Charlie Daniels-Devil Went Down to Georgia
Reba McIntire-The Night the Lights Went Out in Georgia
Pantera-Cowboys from Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. All 4 Love - Color Me Badd


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Love hurts by Nazareth


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. You've Got to Hide Your Love Away - The Beatles


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Love - Smashing Pumpkins

*songs that have a season in the title*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Summer of '69- Bryan Adams


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Summer Breeze- Seals and Crofts


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. Winter Kills - Yaz


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. In the Summertime- Mungo Jerry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Love Goes Home to Paris in the Spring" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Hammer to Fall - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Winter Dies - Midlake


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

9. Forever Autumn - Justin Hayward

Trooper


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

10. comptine d'un autre été - Yann Tiersen

Songs about drugs


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1, "Medication" - Spiritualized


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Because I got high-Afroman


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Medication - QOTSA


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Mr Brownstone by Guns N Roses


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. Golden Brown - The Stranglers

I heard the song is about heroin.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Semi-Charmed Life - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Mary Jane's Last Dance - Tom Petty


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

8. Love is the Drug - Roxy Music

Trooper


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Cocaine - Eric Clapton (JJ Cale cover)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mother's Little Helper - The Rolling Stones

Songs with a Wild Animal in the title.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Puppy Love - Donny Osmond :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Call Wolf - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Barracuda - :heart


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

4. Tiger Feet - Mud

Trooper


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. _Cut Like A Buffalo_ - The Dead Weather


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

6. Wildcat - Ratatat


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. I Am The Walrus by The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "My Pal the Tortoise" - Thinking Fellers Union Local 282


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

9. Lion Sleeps Tonight - Tight Fit

Trooper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Boris The Spider by The Who

Next Topic: Songs about triumph, or overcoming some sort of obstacle or adversary.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

1. Keep on Moving - Five

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Have a Nice Day - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sweet Smell Of Success - Stranglers


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4. _Rearviewmirror_ - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. We Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Aint No Stoppin Us Now - McFadden and Whitehead


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. Re-Education (through labor) - Rise Against


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

8. Brand New Life - Young Marble Giants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Distance - Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10 - Eye of the Tiger Survivor


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

You need to choose a title MM.

Song with "rock" in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Rock Rock ('Til you drop) - Def Leppard


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Rock the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> Song with "rock" in the title.





polkadotlaughter said:


> 1. Rock Rock ('Til you drop) - Def Leppard





tutliputli said:


> 2. Rock the Casbah - The Clash


3. So You Want to Be a Rock 'n' Roll Star - The Byrds


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Rocks Off - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Long Live Rock - The Who


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

6. All I Want To Do Is Rock - Travis


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Rock and Roll - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. We Rock - Dio


----------



## haraya (May 5, 2011)

9. Boy in a Rock and Roll Band - The Pierces


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

10. Jingle bell rock - Bobby Helms.

Topic: Song that you hate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. Whip My Hair -Willow Smith :no


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Friday - Rebecca Black


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. The Body Electric - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Thong Song - Sisqo


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Hungry Like the Wolf - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wind Beneath My Wings - Bette Midler


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

8. Blah Blah Blah~ Ke$ha


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

10. Agadoo - Black Lace

Songs that have a type of dwelling in the title.

Trooper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "A House Is Not a Motel" - Love


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

3. Our House - Madness

Trooper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Cheap Motels" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. House Of The Rising Sun - Animals.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Man In A Shed - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Houses of the Holy - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pink House - John Cougar Mellencamp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Stranger in My House - Ronnie Milsap

Songs by AC/DC.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

1. For Those About To Rock (We Salute You)


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

2. Thunderstruck


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Tnt


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Hells Bells


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

5.First Blood


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. You shook me all night long


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

7.stick around


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Back in Black


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Money Talks.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

10. overdose


songs by Nas


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Never heard of Nas, I've come across an article on Wiki so that people can read up about him. An American rapper and actor who he and Jay-Z actually attacked each other in lyrics of a song.

For people like me who aren't up to date with modern times, here is the article on Wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nas


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

1. You can hate me now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. If I Ruled the World


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Does he have ten songs?! :lol

N. Y. State of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Life We Chose


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

5. One Mic


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. The Genesis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 2nd Childhood
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/nas/destroyrebuild.html


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. The World Is Yours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hold Down the Block


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. I Know I Can

_*songs about a famous or notable person, living or dead*_


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

1. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

2. _Brian Wilson_ - The Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Abraham Lincoln - Clutch


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4. Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. _Betty Davis Eyes_ - Kim Carnes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Houdini - Kate Bush


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7. Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

9. Marie Antionette - Curved Air


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. _Buddy Holly_ - Weezer

_*songs that have an article of clothing in its title*_


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Dress You Up - Madonna


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

atticusfinch said:


> _*songs that have an article of clothing in its title*_





polkadotlaughter said:


> 1. Dress You Up - Madonna


2. Crown of Thorns - Mother Love Bone


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

3. Red Dress - Sugababes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4. _In A Sweater Poorly Knit_ - Mewithoutyou


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Kid Gloves - Rush


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4. _Tango Shoes_ - Bif Naked


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Hats Off To Roy Harper by Led Zeppelin


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "Autumn Sweater" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Dress - PJ Harvey


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Underwear" - The Magnetic Fields

Songs about children/childhood.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

1. "Isn't She Lovely" - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. We Are The World, by all those singers, Stevie Wonder, Bruce Springsteen etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. In My Daughter's Eyes - Martina McBride


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Daughters - John Mayer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. I'm Just a Kid - Simple Plan


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

6. Lather - Jefferson Airplane (well, it's sort about his childhood...)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

7. School's out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cops and Robbers - The Hoosiers


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

9. Remember the Days of the Old School Yard - Cat Stevens

Trooper


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

10. Childhood - The Chameleons

Songs about space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Space Truckin - Deep Purple


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. The Killing Moon - Echo and The Bunnymen


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

3.Out of Space- The Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tapestry From an Astroid - Sun Ra


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

5. Prometheus - Julia Ecklar


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Cygnus X-1 Book 1: The Voyage - Rush


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Eclipse by Pink Floyd


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "Launch Yourself" - Adem


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Bad Moon Rising by CCR

Love songs sung by females.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

1.My heart will go on- celine dion


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Love Story - Taylor Swift


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

3. Do You Believe In Love After Love - Cher.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

4.Dangerously in Love -Beyonce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. I'll Stand By You by The Pretenders


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

7.Unbreak my heart- toni braxton


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

a movie script ending - death cab


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

9. I will always love you- Dolly Parton


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

10. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles

Songs about items of clothing.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

1. T Shirt- Destiny's Child


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Blue Suede Shoes -Elvis Presley.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

3.Jizz in my pants - The Lonely Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Get a Big Top Hat - Jonathan Hodge


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Girl in the Khaki Dress - Marie Lloyd


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Long Cool Women In A Black Dress by The Hollies


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

8. Handbags and Gladrags - Big George


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. You Can Leave Your Hat On - Joe Cocker.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Cheap Sunglasses by ZZ Top

Songs that make you want to cry.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "I Fall to Pieces" - Patsy Cline :cry


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

2. Stan - Eminem.


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

3.Fields of Gold- Eva Cassidy


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

4. waiting for a war morning benders


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. _These Days_ - Nico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Place To Be - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ain't No Reason - Brett Dennen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. The Jeannie C by Stan Rogers

Songs about the death of someone.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Shannon - Henry Gross


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

2. laila - oasis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Gallows Pole by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

4._ Hallowed be thy Name_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Epitaph - King Crimson


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

7. Candle in the Wind- Elton John


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Vapor Trail - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Last Kiss by Pearl Jam (what a beautiful song that is; sorry had to throw that in)

Next Topic: 80's slow songs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Waiting for a girl like you - Foreigner


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. Wind Beneath My Wings Bette Midler


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

3. I Wanna Know What Love is - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eternal Love - The Bangles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Waiting on a Friend - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. If You Don't Know Me By Now - Simply Red


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Groovy Kind of Love - Phil Collins


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Sea Of Love by The Honeydrippers

Next Topic: Songs with a killer guitar riff


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Even Flow - Pearl Jam


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Far Cry - Rush


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3. Walk This Way-Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Photograph - Def Leppard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Voodoo Child (Slight Return) - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. Smoke on the Water-Deep Purple

*next songs that tell a story


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. 2112 - Rush

(_Hey, dontworrybehappy's back!_)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Cats in the Cradle- Harry Chapin

(Thanks for noticing I was gone )


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. _Stone Cold Crazy_ - Queen


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

4. One Tin Soldier - The original caste


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Hurricane - Bob Dylan


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

6. On the Way to the Copper Mine - Blue Train


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Mine - Taylor Swift


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Rocky Raccoon by The Beatles


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

9. _The Talisman_ - Iron Maiden


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

10. Biz Markie - Just a Friend

Next Topic: Summertime songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Walking On Sunshine - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Boys of Summer - The Ataris


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Big Wave - Pearl Jam


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

4. Surfin USA - Beach Boys


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. _Summertime_ - New Kids On The Block

_(...)_


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Summer Breeze-Seals and Crofts


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Fun Fun Fun by The Beach Boys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "In the Summertime" - Mongo Jerry


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

9. Doin' Time - Sublime


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "It Must Be Summer" - Fountains of Wayne

Songs with "hot" in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Long Hot Summer - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Hot In The City - Billy Idol


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

3. Hot Mango Flash - Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Drop It Like It’s Hot - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Hot Blooded - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hot Gets a Little Cold - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Hot Hot Hot!!!-The Cure


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Red Hot Moon - Rancid


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Hot Child In The City by Nick Gilder


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

10. Hot Cha - They Might Be Giants

Songs with the word FIRE in the title (how original of me)


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Firestarter - Prodigy


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Cold Fire - Rush


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Sleep Now in the Fire - RATM


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

5. Firework- Katy Perry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

9 - Fight Fire with Fire - Metallica


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Fire by Arthur Brown

Songs with strong backup vocals.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Elenore - The Turtles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Suffragette City - David Bowie


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. My Sweet Lord - George Harrison.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. The Jack by ACDC


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "Respect" by Aretha Franklin

(sock it to me, sock it to me, etc.)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. We're Not Gonna Take It by Twisted Sister


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Tubthumping - Chumbawamba


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Unskinny Bop - Poison

Songs with an artical of Clothing in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Kid Gloves - Marmaduke Duke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

2. These Boots Were Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Love My Shirt - Donovan


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4. Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Thong Song - Sisqo


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Kaskade feat. Dragonette - Fire In Your New Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Underwear Goes Inside the Pants - Lazyboy


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Bedouin Dress - Fleet Foxes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

9. Apple Bottom Jeans - T-Pain


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

10) Nelly; Air force ones..........you may not have three or four but you got one man.....

Songs with a womans name in the title......


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Crazy Mary - Victoria Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jenny - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

3. Anna Molly - Incubus


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns - Mother Love Bone


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Edit: I was looking at the wrong page it seems :blush

6. (or 5. or whatever) Sally Cinnamon - The Stone Roses


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - The Beatles


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10. Belle of the Boulevard - Dashboard Confessional

Songs with some kind of action in the title (running, walking, jumping, etc.)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Walking In Memphis by Marc Cohn


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Dancing In The Dark - Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Steppin' Out - Steel Pulse


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Jumping Someone Else's Train - The Cure


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

5) House of pain, jump around.....


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "Working With Fire And Steel" - China Crisis


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

7. Surfing with the Alien - Joe Satriani


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Walking On The Water by CCR


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

2. Bicycle Race - Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. I Want To Ride My Bicycle by Queen


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4. Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Crazy Train by Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Little Red Corvette - Prince & The Revolution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bad Motor Scooter - Montrose


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Pink Cadillac - Natalie Cole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Drag Queens in Limousines - Mary Gauthier

Songs with a type of Weather in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Bless The Weather - John Martyn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. It's just the rain - Journey


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Happy When It Rains - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4. Don't Let The Sun Come Down On Me - Elton John


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Fool in the Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

7. Thunder Only Happens when it's Raining - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Blowin' In The Wind by Bob Dylan


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. It's Raining Again - Supertramp. (Yay!!!!)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Video Killed the Radio Star- Buggles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Radio Ga Ga - Queen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. The Spirit of Radio - Rush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. On the Radio- Regina Spektor


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Radioactive by The Firm


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Don't Listen To The Radio - The Vines.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

7. AM Radio - Everclear


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Radio Song" - R.E.M.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

9. She's got nothing on (but the radio) - Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. On the Radio - Donna Summer

Songs with something in the title that you might find outside in your neighborhood.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Everyday People - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Sidewalk" - Built to Spill


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

3/The Downtown Lights - Blue Nile


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Walking the Dog" - Rufus Thomas


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. Kids - MGMT.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

7. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Garbage Cans - Artificial Joy Club


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Old Apartment" -- Barenaked Ladies

Next: songs with the number two (2) in the title


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Two steps behind - Def Leppard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. 2112 by Rush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Two Divided by Love- The Grass Roots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Two of Hearts - Stacey Q.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Two Tickets to Paradise - Eddie Money.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. It Takes Two - Marvin Gaye and Kim Weston


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

8. 1,2,3,4 - Feist


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Song 2 - Blur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Two Magpies - The Fireman

Songs about Mental Illness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Acute Schizophrenia Paranoia Blues - The Kinks


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

3. _Hey Foxymophandlemama, That's Me_ - Pearl jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Strawberry Gashes - Jack Off Jill


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Black Eyed Dog - Nick Drake


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

10. They're Coming to Take Me Away- Napoleon the 14th

*next: songs about cheating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Creep - TLC


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. Run to You-Bryan Adams


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Lipstick on your Collar-Connie Francis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Poor Tom by Led Zeppelin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Before he Cheats- Carrie Underwood


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Your Cheatin' Heart by Hank Williams Sr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Back Door Man- The Doors


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

10. Human - Human League

Songs with cities/states/countries in the title


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Alabama by Neil Young


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

fonz said:


> 10. Human - Human League
> 
> Songs with cities/states/countries in the title





rockyraccoon said:


> 1. Alabama by Neil Young


2. Egypt (The Chains Are On) - Dio


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Angel Of Harlem by U2


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

4. A Passage to Bangkok - Rush


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. San Francisco by Scott McKenzie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Move to Bremerton - MXPX


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. China Grove by The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tired of England - Dirty Pretty Things


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again - Bob Dylan


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Sweet Home Alabama-Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Chicago is my kind of town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since the last poster didn't give us a new topic:

Songs with a Beverage in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Spill The Wine by Eric Burdon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blood Like Lemonade - Morcheeba


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Little Cream Soda - The White Stripes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. One bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer- George Thorogood


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

6.Milkshake- Kelis


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Margaritaville-Jimmy Buffett


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

8. Champagne From a Paper Cup - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Tequila Sunrise by The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Chocolate Lime Juice - Lata Mangeshkar

Songs with something in the title that you might find on a Farm.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Basket of Eggs - Clutch


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. A Man Needs A Maid - Neil Young


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Peace Frog by The Doors


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Frances Farmer Will Have Her Revenge on Seattle.

See what I did there?


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

6. Stable Song - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7.Piggies - Beatles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. A Horse with No Name - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Raise the Barn - Keith Urban


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

10. The Wurzels - Combine Harvester

Someone else choose the next subject.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a Weapon in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Big Gun by ACDC


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "Bikini Girls With Machine Guns" -- The Cramps


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

3. Gold Guns Girls- Metric


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Tnt -ac/dc


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

5. I believe you but my tommy gun dont- Brand new


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Cherry Bomb - Joan Jett


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Janie's Got a Gun-Aerosmith


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

10. Jethro Tull - Broadsword

English songs with titles that are not english. Go!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

1. Deja vu - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Queensryche - Neue Regel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kupala I Kostroma - Arkona


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Voulez-Vouz - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Uis Elveti - Eluveitie


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Entre Nous - Rush


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "Picasso Visita El Planeta De Los Simios" -- Adam and the Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Le Vieil Amant - Emilie Simon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Una Paloma Blanca by The George Baker Selection

Songs that have no lyrics just instrumentals.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Limbo - Rush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. The Journey (Revelation) - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pipeline - The Chantays


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

4. _First Breath After Coma_ - Explosions in The Sky


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. "The Chase" - Giorgio Moroder


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Bron-Yr-Aur by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Red - King Crimson


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. Now I've Got a Witness (Like Uncle Phil and Uncle Jean) - The Rolling Stones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Frankenstein by The Edgar Winter Group


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You need to name a topic for the next ten songs


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. I Am The Walrus by The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Baby Beluga" - Raffi


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Imagine the Swan - The Zombies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rock Lobster - The B-52's


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

5. Yes - "The Fish (Schindleria Praemataurus)"


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

6. Superfast Jellyfish - Gorillaz


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Crocodile Rock by Elton John


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. At the Codfish Ball - Fred Penner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Clam , Crab, Cockle, Cowrie - Joanna Newsom

Songs with a Musical Instrument in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Happy Organ - Dave "Baby" Cortez


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Trombone Cholly" - Bessie Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Theremin - The Aliens


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

5.Spanish Guitar- Toni Braxton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Alexander and His Clarinet - Irving Berlin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Syeeda's Song Flute" - John Coltrane


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Dueling Banjos - Eric Weissberg


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. Mr. Tambourine Man- Bob Dylan


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

1. Feeling This - Blink-182


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

2. _These Colours Don't Run_ - Protest The Hero


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. One Little Victory - Rush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Other Side - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Sing, Sing, Sing" - Louis Prima


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

7. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

8. There Is- Boxcar Racer


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Blinded in Chains - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

10. Dream Theater - 6:00
Songs that namecheck living or dead American movie stars in either the title or lyrics


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

1. Celluloid Heroes- Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Jude Law And A Semester Abroad - Brand New


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. We didn't start the fire - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Me, Marlon Brando, Marlon Brando and I - R.E.M.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

6. I could'a been a contender - Gaslight Anthem


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Rock On" - David Essex


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Wish I Knew Natalie Portman - K-OS


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

9. Cary Grant's Wedding- The Fall


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

10. Clark Gable - The Postal Service

Songs with numbers in the title


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

1. One - U2

*Song titles with a girl's name in it
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 4th of July - Ani Difranco


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Dream Theater - 1928 Overture


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. 99 luftballons -Nena


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

5. '98 freestyle - Big L


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

6. One and Only -Mariah Carey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Boy With (100) Hands - Crooked Fingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9) 867-5309 Tommy Tutone


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

10) Simple Minds - New Gold Dream 81-82-83-84
Songs that share titles with films (preferably not obscure films)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_(ah, nice theme)_

1. _The Kids Are Alright_ - The Who

_(very slight difference in wording, but it works.)_


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

2. Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Superman - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Man on the Moon - R.E.M.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. A Hard Day's Night by The Beatles


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Clueless - Sevendust


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

7. _Dazed and Confused_ - Led Zeppelin


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

8. Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Jumpin' Jack Flash - The Rolling Stones


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Blue Velvet by Bobby Vinton

Songs about the ocean or the sea.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

1. Seven Seas of Rhye- Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Rolling Down To Old Maui by Stan Rogers


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. Orinoco Flow - Enya


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

5. The Ocean and Me - Sophie Zelmani


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

6. Echo and The Bunnymen - Ocean Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On the Beach - Chris Rea


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. Wind on the Water - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sea Song - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

10. Seas of Cheese- Primus

Songs with the names of Cities.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

1. Straight Outta Compton - NWA


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

2. New York, New York-Frank Sinatra


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Move to Bremerton -MXPX


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

4. Last Tango In London -Mud


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Leaving for Paris--Rufus Wainwright


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. London Calling by The Clash


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

7. The Clash - Guns of Brixton (thanks for the idea, last poster!)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Streets Of Philadelphia by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

Edinburgh Man- The Fall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Look Out Cleveland" - The Band

Songs about ghosts.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Ghost of Karelia - Mastodon


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

2. deadmau5 feat. Rob Swire - Ghosts N Stuff


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

3. Ghost of York - As Tall As Lions


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. The Ghost of Tom Joad - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

5. _Walking With The Ghost_ - Tegan and Sara


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

6. Ghost Town -The Specials


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ghost of a Texas Ladies Man - Concrete Blonde


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Ghost Riders In The Sky by Johnny Cash


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

9. The Ghost of You by My Chemical Romance


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

10. Is There A Ghost - Band Of Horses

Songs about Technology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Coin-Operated Boy - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

2. Internet Killed the Video Star - The Limousines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Internet Connection - M.I.A.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

4. Welcome to the machine - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hanging on the Telephone - Blondie


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

6. Telephone - Lady Gaga ft. Beyonce


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Rocket Man by Elton John


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

8. Computer City- Perfume


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Computer World" - Kraftwerk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Video Killed The Radio Star by The Buggles

Name a song where the name of the song does not appear in the lyrics.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

1. Smells Like Teen Spirit- Nirvana


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Baba O'Riley by The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. What's Up - 4 Non-Blondes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Black Dog-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Hair of the Dog-Nazareth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Roadhouse Blues-The Doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Two songs have already appeared twice in this sequence, so I think we have to back it up here!

7. "A Day in the Life" - The Beatles


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Trampled Under Foot-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ode To My Family - The Cranberries

So much for paying attention, someone wake me up!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen

Songs about suicide


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Last Resort - Papa Roach


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "The Ledge" - The Replacements


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

3. Calendar Girl by Stars


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

4. You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Don't try suicide - Queen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. When I Die by GG Allin


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

7. Dying To Know- Pennywise


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

8. Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

9. Rush - 'The Pass'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tina - Flyleaf

Sad songs.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Everybody Hurts by REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Black Black Ocean - Crooked Fingers


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

3. Crowd Surf Off a Cliff by Emily Haines and the Soft Skeleton


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Missing You by John Waite


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

5. I Don't Wanna Miss A Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

6. Fix You -Coldplay


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

7. Mad World -Gary Jules


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

8. 9 crimes- damien rice


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

9. Whiskey Lullaby -Braid Paisley & Alison Krauss


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. She Talks To Angels by The Black Crowes

Songs about a character facing an adversary/obstacle and triumphing in the end.


----------



## Swaggar (Jul 12, 2011)

I am into you by Jennifer Lopez..
2011 Best Camcorders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rise Above This - Seether


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Love Story -Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. This One's Mine - Patti Rothberg


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

5. Survivor - Destiny's Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Never Stop Trying - Leah Andreone


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

7. Redemption Song - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now - Starship


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Victory" - Kool And The Gang


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. The Mary Ellen Carter by Stan Rogers

Songs about tragedy or defeat or giving up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Face in the Sand - Iron maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Loser - Beck


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Changes - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dead Man’s Curve - Jan & Dean


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Can't Stand Losing You by The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Adam's Song - Blink 182


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Ten Years Today by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

8. Auf Wiedersehen- Cheap Trick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lamentation - Leah Andreone

Songs with Animals in the title.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Counting Bodies Like Sheep To The Rhythm Of The War Drums - A Perfect Circle


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Phenomenal Cat - The Kinks


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Gonna buy me a dog - The Monkees


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

5. Turtle Island - Beach House


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Disloyal Order of Water Buffaloes - Fall Out Boy


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

8. Hair of the Dog- Nazareth


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

9. Surfin' Bird

A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
A-well-a, bird, bird, bird, b-bird's the word
X∞

:boogie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

10. Horses In My Dreams - PJ Harvey

Songs by sixties bands.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Fire Brigade" - The Move


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. She's Not There - The Zombies


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Itchycoo Park - Small Faces


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. You Really Got Me by The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. White Room - Cream


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "How Can I Be Sure" - The Young Rascals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Monday, Monday - The Mamas & the Papas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Generation - The Who


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

9. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction- The Rolling Stones


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

10. _Don't Look Away_ - The Who

_*someone else pick a theme*_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs by _*bands*_ with a Color in their name.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

1. White Zombie - More Human Than Human


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Broken Waters - Endless Blue


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Say It -Blue October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Plastic Masquerade - Red Line Chemistry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Holding Back the Years - Simply Red


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

6. Venus- Shocking Blue


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Bloodstains" - Agent Orange


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

8. eyes on fire- blue foundations.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

9. I talk to the wind - King Crimson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lollipop (Candyman) - Aqua

Songs in alphabetical order starting with A.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Across the Stars- John Williams (woo hoo for Star Wars)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Born to be my baby - Bon Jovi


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheating on you- Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Doo Right - Man Man


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Eight Miles High by The Byrds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Free - Kate Earl


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Get It On - T Rex


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Heaven" - Talking Heads


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Izabella - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Julia - Chantal Kreviazuk

Songs with a Holiday in the Title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Fourth of July" - Galaxie 500


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Valentine's Day - Linkin Park


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Just Like Christmas" - Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. New Year's Eve - Snoop Dogg


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Halloween" - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh what the. You never said the same holiday can't appear twice, so 

6. Happy New Year - ABBA.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Independence Day - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. Easter - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. New Year's Day - U2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. First Christmas by Stan Rogers

Name songs that you love but first discovered them from hearing them in a movie.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Time Bomb - Rancid


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Big White Cloud by John Cale (from Smokin Aces)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Why Do You Love Me - Martha Byrne


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

4. Where Is My Mind?- The Pixies (Fight Club)


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

5. Love Reign O'er Me -The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Julie Christie - Lorraine Bowen


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. That Knot Unties? - David Karsten Daniels


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Homecoming by The Pretenders (from GI Jane)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Other Side Of Mt. Heart Attack - Liars

Songs with something in the title you might find in the Kitchen/Dining room.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

1. Bad Medicine- Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sugar - Lucy Woodward


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

3. Candle in the Wind- Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

5. Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Loving Cup - The Rolling Stones


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Brown Sugar - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. From A Kitchen Table - Dave Alvin


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Honey, Honey - ABBA. I initially wanted to post a song from another band for a change, but I can't think of another song.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

10. Bowls - Caribou 

Name songs with people's names in the title.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

1) John Wayne Gacy Jr- Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Clint Eastwood- Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Ballad of Curtis Lowe - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. Tommy The Cat - Primus


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

5. Ms. Jackson -Outkast


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Delilah by Tom Jones


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Shannon - Henry Gross


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Layla - Eric Clapton.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Alex Chilton – The Replacements


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's

I'm so happy I get to choose the theme. 

Songs which have the name of any one month in their title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. July Flame - Laura Veirs


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. February Stars - Foo Fighters


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

3. Waters of March - Al Jarreau + Oleta Adams


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. April Skies - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pale September - Fiona Apple


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Black Day in July - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Back to December - Taylor Swift


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Month of May - Arcade Fire


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

9. February Song - Josh Groban


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. November Rain - Guns 'n Roses

Since it has been in the upper 90s, here this week...

Songs about heat/it being hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. (Love Is Like a) Heat Wave - Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

2. Hot in Here - Nelly


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Hotter Than Hell - Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hot & Bothered - Lucy Woodward


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

5. Hot Summer Nights - Van Halen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Too Hot - Kool & The Gang


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Hot and Cold - Katy Perry. I actually can't stand her, but it's the only one I know for this round.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Heat Is On - Glenn Frey


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Some Like It Hot - The Power Station

Amy Winehouse songs.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

That is nice. Though I only know one song, again.

1. Rehab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Back to Black


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. You Sent Me Flying


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Valerie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Heard Love Is Blind


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

7. Wake Up Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Monkey Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stronger Than Me


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Just Friends. Taken from Wikipedia. 

Songs which have appeared in films/ were written for films/ you get the idea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 32 Flavors - Ani Difranco


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney and the Wings


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

3. The Ecstasy of Gold - Ennio Morricone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Why Do You Love Me - Martha Byrne


----------



## SimpleMinded (Jun 24, 2011)

Bruce Springsteen - The Wrestler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pure (You're Touching Me) - West End Girls


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. Still - Geto Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Even Angels Fall - Jessica Riddle


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

9. The prodigy - invaders must die


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Megadeth - Go To Hell

songs that have either the word disease in the title or the name of a disease in the title


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Spinal Meningitis (Got me down) - Ween


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. The Diseased and The Poisoned - Carnifex


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

3. Strange Disease- Prozzak


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. Disease, Injury, Madness - Between The Buried and Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Clairvoyant Disease - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

6. Our Perfect Disease - The Wombats


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Catch My Disease - Ben Lee


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

9. The Nosebleed Section - Hilltop Hoods


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Depression - Black Flag

Songs with funny titles


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Dum Dum Diddle - ABBA.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Got My Mojo Working (And I Thought You'd Like To Know) - The Young Fresh Fellows


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Mmmbop - Hanson


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

4. Bawitdaba - Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Satan Gave Me A Taco - Beck


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

6. The Carpal Tunnel of Love - Fall Out Boy


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. Math Teacher Seems To Be Epileptic (Mathf*ckcore) - Dysphoria


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Guy Who Got a Headache and Accidentally Saved the World" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

9. Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

10. The Face That Launched 1000 S***s - Death Cab for Cutie

Songs with "song" in the title


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

1. February Song - Josh Groban.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

2. Song of Storms - Koji Kondo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mimi Song - Frazey Ford


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Your Song - Elton John


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

5. Song For Junior - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Skeleton Song - Kate Nash


----------



## idkaname (Jul 21, 2011)

7. Thong song - Sisqo


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

8. Weezer - Undone - The Sweater Song


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. The Song Remains The Same by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. This Song Has No Title - Elton John 

Songs with an Automobile in the title (can be in any form brand name, car, vehicle, etc.)


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

1. "Red Barchetta" - Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Stolen Car - Beth Orton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "'69 El Camino" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. Getaway Car - Audioslave


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

5. fast car - tracy chapman


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

6. Radiohead - Killer Cars


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. Hot Rod Hemi Hearse - The Krank Daddies


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "Brand New Cadillac" - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

10. Hot Rod Came Straight From Hell - The Krank Daddies 

Songs with psycho (or any variation of it) in the title


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

1. Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. Psycho - System of a Down


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

3. Psycho - Puddle of Mudd


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Sir Psycho Sexy - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Crazy Girl – Eli Young Band


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Crazy on you - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Crazy Bi*ch - Buckcherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Whisky Psycho Hellions - Wolf


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

10. Infected Mushroom - Psycho

Errr... I'll let someone else pick...


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright, I'll pick then. Songs with a colour in its title.

1. Nina Gordon - Fade To Black


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blood Red River - Beth Orton


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. True Blue - Madonna


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

5. Puce Chartreuse - The Blind


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

6. Black and Blue- Chris Garneu


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

7. White Walls - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Black or White - Michael Jackson


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

10. Metallica - Blackened

Guess what, I'll let someone else pick.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a Street name in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Denmark Street - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

3. Sesame Street - I guess the Sesame Street people?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

4. Virginia Avenue - Tom Waits


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Utopia Parkway" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 22 Acacia Avenue - Iron Maiden


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Positively 4th Street - Bob Dylan


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Sixth Avenue Heartache - The Wallflowers ^^


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Bleecker Street" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## seahero (Feb 19, 2011)

10. Ocean Avenue-Yellowcard

Christmas Songs!!!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

1*. "Happy Holidays, You ******* " *- blink-182


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Christmas at the Zoo" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Don't Shoot Me Santa - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Christmas Night of Zombies - MxPx


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Just Like Christmas" - Low


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Making Angels - Adrienne Pierce


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. First Christmas by Stan Rogers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Xmas Cake - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. All I want for Christmas is you - Mariah Carey


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

10. White Christmas - Frank Sinatra

Songs that are at least 15 minutes long


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Light My Fire - the Doors?


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

2. Knights of shame- AWOLNATION


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Na Moey Zemle - Arkona


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Autobahn" - Kraftwerk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. In A Gadda-Da Vida by Iron Butterfly


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

6. Voodoo Chile - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sister Ray - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

8. Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence
Dream Theater
Long enough for you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bel Air - Can


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

10. Echoes - Pink Floyd

*Song titles with a flower in it *


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

1. China Cat Sunflower- Grateful Dead


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Every Rose Has it's thorn - Poison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Virginia Bluebell - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

4. Lotus Flower - Radiohead


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

5) Elliott Smith - Rose Parade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hyacinth House - The Doors


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Lily of the Valley - Queen


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

8. Black rose - thin lizzy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Cracklin' Rose - Neil Diamond


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Lilywhite Lilith" - Genesis

Songs with a day of the week in the title.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

1. Tuesday's Gone - Lyn Skyn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sunday Morning After - Amanda Marshall


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

3. Sunday Morning - Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Waiting For Wednesday - Lisa Loeb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monday, Monday - Mamas and the Papas


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

6. Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Ruby Tuesday by The Rolling Stones


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "Saturday Night's Alright For Fighting" - Elton John


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Manic Monday by The Bangles


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

10. Friday - Rebecca Black

Songs with names of British cities in the title


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Leeds United - Amanda Palmer


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

2. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Men of Harlech - Charlotte Church‏


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. London Bridges - Fergie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Mull of Kintyre by Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. From Auschwitz To Ipswich - Jarvis Cocker


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Long Haired Lover from Liverpool - Jimmy Osmond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sealed With a Glasgow Kiss - Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bottleneck at Capel Curig - Half Man Half Biscuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Night Bus to Daltson - Bad Manners

Songs with Bodies of water in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Ocean Avenue - Yellowcard


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

2. Into the Ocean - Blue October


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. Sea of Sorrow - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lake of Sin - Black Francis


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. The Ocean by Led Zeppelin


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

6.Waterfall - Stone Roses


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Down By The Seaside by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. What a Wonderful Puddle - Braid


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. This Is The Sea by The Waterboys


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Chattahoochee (River) - Alan Jackson

Songs with SUMMER in the title (or months in summer).


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

1. The Summer - Coconut Records


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Summertime - Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Summer in the City - Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Where's Summer B.? - Ben Folds Five


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Summertime Blues - Eddie Cochran


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8. Summertime - Sublime


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

9. Swollen Summer - The Bravery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Summer Of John Wayne - Tom McRae

Songs with Boy or Girl in the title.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Dirty White Boy - Foreigner


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Not a Pretty Girl - Ani Difranco


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

4. Factory Girl - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Black Eyed Boy - Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Breaking Up the Girl - Garbage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cinnamon Girl - Type O Negative


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

9. Big Girls Don't Cry - Frankie Valli & The 4 Seasons


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Cowgirl In The Sand by Neil Young

Songs with someone's name in the title


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Lady Madonna - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jeffrey Dahmer - Soulfly


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

3. To Zion - Lauryn Hill


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Shannon - Henry Gross


----------



## Chewie33 (Apr 4, 2006)

5. Brian Wilson - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Judas - Lady Gaga


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johnny Angel - Shelley Fabares


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jackie Wilson Said - Dexys Midnight Runners


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. Amanda by Boston

Songs where a character in the song expresses remorse, grief, pity, or is upset.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Back to December - Taylor Swift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rise - Public Image Limited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Mudshovel - Staind


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Heart Turns to Stone - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Look Back In Anger - David Bowie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6. I let you down - dave mathews


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Conquistador by Procol Harum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Funnel - State of Being


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

10. Love Ridden - Fiona Apple

*songs from a movie soundtrack*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Do You Love Me - The Contours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hello Trouble - Buck Owens


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Here Comes My Baby - Cat Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tremble For My Beloved - Collective Soul


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

5. Sweet Dreams - Emily Browning (Sucker Punch 2011)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Say - John Mayer


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

7. Ticket to Ride - The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Saturday Night Fever - the Bee Gees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Asleep - Emily Browning


----------



## LOUDontheINSIDE (Jul 20, 2011)

*#10*

This is Halloween---Danny Elfman

Songs with colors


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

1. The blues are still blue - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

2. Yellow- Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Brown Betty - Kay Hanley


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. La Vie en Rose - Piaf


----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity (Jul 6, 2011)

5. Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

7. Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Silverscreen - Jesca Hoop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Gives Way to Blue - Alice in Chains


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Black sails at midnight - Alestorm

*Songs with the word "City" in the title*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. City of Delusion - Muse


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

2. Land of Confusion - Genesis


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

3
Suffragette City
David Bowie


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

4. City of light - Hilltop Hoods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Union City Blue - Blondie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "In the City in the Rain" - The 6ths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Living for the City - Stevie Wonder


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Inner City Pressure - Flight of the Conchords


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sin City - AC/DC


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. Summer in the City - Lovin' Spoonful

Songs that have the word "BEACH" in them (I want to hold on to summer - really nice weather right now).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Plastic Beach - Gorillaz


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

2. The Beach - All Time Low


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

3. The Beach At Redpoint - Boards Of Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beach Party - The Rocking Dildos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tar Beach - Limhal


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Echo Beach by Martha & The Muffins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Redondo Beach" - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Times Beach - Victims Family


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "Beach Comber" - Real Estate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Life's a Beach - The Whitlams

Songs with Light or Dark in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. In The Light by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. Light in the Black - Rainbow


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "By the Time It Gets Dark" - Sandy Denny


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

4. Dark Days - Fat Freddy's Drop


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Shine a Light" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

6. Shot in the Dark - Ozzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Light Bulb - Rachel Goodrich


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

8. Light My Fire by The Doors


----------



## Raina (Aug 4, 2011)

9. I Will Follow You Into The Dark - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Dark Was the Night, Cold Was the Ground" - Blind Willie Johnson

Songs with a natural disaster in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Hurricane by Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mud Slide Slim - James Taylor


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Snowstorm" - Galaxie 500


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

5. Hurricane Drunk- Florence + the Machine


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

6. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Here Comes the Flood - Peter Gabriel


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "The Blizzard's Never Seen the Desert Sands" - The Tallest Man on Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Avalanche - Matthew Good


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hurricane - 30 Seconds to Mars

Songs with a female's name in the title.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

1. Magdalena - A Perfect Circle


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Griselda" - Peter Stampfel


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

3. "Billie Jean" - Michael Jackson


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

4. Dear Rosemary - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jackie - Linda Perry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Josephine" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jennifer - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

9. Zoe Jane - Staind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Under Pressure - David Bowie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pressure - Paramore


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Tough one :lol:

3. Inner City pressure - Flight of the conchords


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Yaaaaaaay

4. "Pressure" - Mi Ami


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5. Pressure - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Peer Pressure - Snoop Dogg (ft. Traci Nelson)


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

7. Under Pressure - From First to Last


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blood Pressure - Useless I.D.


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

9. Pressures - Parkway Drive.


----------



## dope (Sep 4, 2011)

10. Pressure Cracks - Grieves

songs released in 1992


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Diamonds and Pearls - "Prince"


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

3. Friday I'm in Love - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Don't Wanna Grow Up - Tom Waits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Come Undone - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Stay - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Walk on the Ocean - Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dam That River - Alice in Chains


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Jump" - Kriss Kross


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

10. "Countdown to Extinction" - Megadeth

Songs with the word "star" or "stars" in the title


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Star Power" - Sonic Youth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Big Star - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Wanna Be a Star - Sailor Moon


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

5. The Stars Will Remember - Frank Sinatra


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "Starchild" - Level 42


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "More Stars Than There Are In Heaven" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Strange News from Another Star - Blur


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Star Sign" - Teenage Fanclub

Songs with "woman" and/or "man" in the title.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Whatta Man - Salt 'N' Pepa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Lost Woman Song - Ani Difranco


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

No woman, no cry - Bob Marley


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. 'Woman from Tokyo' (Deep Purple)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Man on the Silver Mountain - Rainbow


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. "When A Man Loves A Woman" - Percy Sledge


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

We had a Ritchie Blackmore thing going with 4 and 5, so I'll go

7. Kentucky Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Atticus said:


> We had a Ritchie Blackmore thing going with 4 and 5, so I'll go
> 
> 7. Kentucky Woman - Deep Purple


8. Strange Kind of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Resonance said:


> 8. Strange Kind of Woman - Deep Purple


Ah, a man of refinement.

9. Hard Lovin Man - Deep Purple


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10. American Woman - The Guess Who

Songs about sports


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Centerfield - John Fogerty


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

2. We are the Champions - Queen (Happy B Day Freddie.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Life is a Ballgame - Sister Winona Carr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Stars of Track and Field" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Green and Yellow - Lil Wayne


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Fall of the Star High School Running Back" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Halftime - Nas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Basketball Jones" - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. He Got Game - Public Enemy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10. The Hockey Song - Stompin' Tom 

Songs about cats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Phenomenal Cat" - The Kinks


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

3. The Cat Came Back - Fred Penner


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "Kitty" - Presidents of the USA


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

5. Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cat's in the Well - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

8. Cool for Cats - Squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Three Cool Cats - The Coasters

Songs with a Body part in the title.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

1. 10000 Fists- Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. To the Teeth - Ani Difranco


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

3. Tear in your hand - Tori Amos


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

4. Devil's Right Hand - Steve Earle


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)

5. Here in Your Arms - Hellogoodbye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fat Lip - Sum 41


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

7. Ooh My Head - Ritchie Valens


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Everlasting Arm" - Mercury Rev


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

9. "Shake a Leg" - ACDC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Feet in the Clouds - Paul McCartney

Songs with a Beverage in the title.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. Escape (the Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. One More Cup of Coffee - Frazey Ford


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Have a Cuppa Tea" - The Kinks


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

4. Can - Bring Me Coffee or Tea


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

5. Gin and Juice - Snoop Dogg


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

6. Go for a Soda - Kim Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Jockey Full of Bourbon - Tom Waits


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Pop champagne - Ron Browz


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Cherry Cola - Eagles of death metal


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

10. A Little More Wine - Savoy Brown

Songs with an insect in the title.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Butterfly- Crazy Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fly on the Wall - AC/DC


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

3. "Lounge Fly" - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bumble Bees - The Murmurs


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

5. Boris the Spider - The Who






(OK, so it's not an insect.....)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Firefly" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Doin' the Cockroach - Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Itsy Bitsy Spider - ???


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Chasing a Bee" - Mercury Rev

Songs with "dream" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Wet Dream - Max Romeo


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2 dream lover - bobby darin


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. Godflesh - Dream Long Dead


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. Dream Police - Cheap Trick


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

5. "International Dreambeat" - Adebisi Shank


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

6. Dreaming of You - Selena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Dreaming" - Blondie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Dreamer - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

2. Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blue Cinderella - Kami Lyle


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

4. I'm Blue - Eiffel 65


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Memories of Blue - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

6. Indo Silver Club - Daft Punk


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

7. Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Village Green Preservation Society - Kate Rusby


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

10. "Purple Rain" - Prince

Next: songs that reference the Beatles in the lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I Just Shot John Lennon - The Cranberries


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

2. The Seeker - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lucy In Disguise (With Glasses) - John Fred and His Playboy Band (parody)


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

4. Be My Yoko Ono - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

6. Let There be More Light - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Dreamed I Was A Beatle - Murry Kellum


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

8. The Beatles - Devendra Banhart :b


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Shooting Star - Bad Company


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

10. God - John Lennon

Songs about war


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. MIA - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Disposable Heroes - Metallica


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

3. Hero of War - Rise Against


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. The War Song - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## SageDarkSword (Aug 24, 2011)

6. Tenth Man Down - Nightwish


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Party At Ground Zero" - Fishbone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Scream Aim Fire - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Middle of Hell - Queensryche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. War - Edwin Starr

Songs with outer space themes (moon, stars, planets names, etc.)


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

1. Interstellar Overdrive - Pink Floyd


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

2. "Planet Caravan" - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ballrooms on Mars - Cruxshadows


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space" - Spiritualized


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Walking On the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

6. "1st Band on the Moon" - Motley Crue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Venus - Bananarama


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jupiter's Child - Steppenwolf


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Destination Venus" - The Rezillos

Songs with "dead" or "death" in the title.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

2. Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Dead Man's Curve - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dead Heart, In A Dead World - Nevermore


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

5. Death or Glory - The Clash


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

6. "Deadlands" - Tristania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dead Horse - Guns N' Roses


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Death of a Clown" - The Kinks


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Your Ex-Lover Is Dead- Stars


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10) Dead Goon - Mr. Bungle


10 songs that don't have the title in the lyrics:

1) Screamager - Therapy?


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

2. The Rover - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Scientist - Coldplay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5. "Fade to Black" - Metallica


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. Figure.09-Linkin Park


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

7. Dumpweed - Blink 182


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8. Teachers - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Subterranean Homesick Blues - Bob Dylan


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Water Is Not Enough - Neurosis


10 songs that reference hard drugs:

1. White Slavery - Type O Negative


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Cocaine Blues" - Roy Hogsed


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

5. Crushed Bones - Why?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

6. Mr. Brownstone - Guns N Roses


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

7. Hand of Doom - Black Sabbath


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Lit up - buckcherry


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

9. Too Late - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Special K - Placebo

Songs with Road in the title.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

1. End of the road - Boyz To Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Road Bin - Keren Ann


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Copperhead Road - Steve Earle


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5. The Road Goes On Forever - Fates Warning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ricks Road - Texas


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

7. King of the Road - Roger Miller


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Road to Nowhere" - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Road to Rouen - Supergrass


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Starfield Road" - Sonic Youth

Songs about money.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Eat the Rich - Aerosmith


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

2. A Screw (Holy Money) - Swans


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Taxman" - The Beatles


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

4. "Money Talks" - ACDC


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

5. For the Love of Money - The O'Jays (best bass line ever).


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Money For Nothin' -- Dire Straits


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

7. It Was Supposed To Be So Easy - The Streets


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "In It for the Money" - Supergrass


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

9. One more silver dollar-Allman Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails 

Songs with Good, Bad or Ugly in the title.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

1. Good Times - Chic


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bad Day- Fuel


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

3. Bad Motor Scooter - Montrose


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5. "Bad Seed" - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ugly Friend - Ugly Friend


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

7. Ugly In The Morning - Faith No More


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8. Good Enough - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Funeral of a Good Grrl - Bif Naked


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

10. "The Good Life" - Three Days Grace

Songs over 6 minutes long.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. A Little Piece of Heaven - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The one I'm listeneing to now:

2. Fate of Fates - ****ed Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Package - A Perfect Circle


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Thursday Afternoon - Brian Eno


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. The Grudge - Tool


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. Russia On Ice - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wild Eyes - Mariee Sioux


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Who's That Lady (Bonus Track) - Isley Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Obsessive Devotion - Epica


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. My Bloody Valentine - Soon

Ten songs under one minute:


1. Stormtroopers of Death - Diamonds and Rust (Extended Version)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Her Majesty" - The Beatles


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3. S.O.D. - **** the Middle East


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "You're Not an Airplane" - Guided By Voices


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5. S.O.D. - Not


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

6. The Philosophers' Song - Monty Python


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. #41 - dave matthews band


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

8. My Headband - Rachel Berry


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

9. Black Sabbath - Don't Start (Too Late)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. G-Dino - Rachel Goodrich

Songs with Weather Conditions in the title.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Neurosis - The Eye Of Every Storm


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2 cumulonimbus - the music tapes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Rainy Night in Georgia" - Brook Benton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Little Fluffy Clouds - The Orb


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Snowstorm" - Galaxie 500


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jump Into the Fog - The Wombats


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

7. Behold the Hurricane - The Horrible Crowes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blinded By Rainbows - The Rolling Stones


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

9. The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Atari Teenage Riot - Heatwave


10 songs with punctuation in the titles:

1. Don Caballero - Mmmmm Acting, I Love Me Some Good Acting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sally Go 'roung the Roses - Sarah June


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Szazszor Oleij Meg! - Cool Head Clan


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

4. Sweet Child o' Mine - GNR


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Kill! Kill! Kill! - The Pierces


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. I Agree..... No!..... I Disagree - Don Caballero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cry! Cry! Cry! - Johnny Cash


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

8. Killing is my Business... and Business is Good! - Megadeth


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Hey, Soul Sister! - Train


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

10. You're all I have - Snow Patrol

Songs with a number in the title

1. Little 15 - Depeche Mode


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

2. Real Solution #9 - White Zombie


----------



## NotFalling (Sep 28, 2011)

3. One Mic-Nas


----------



## NotFalling (Sep 28, 2011)

4. 100 Years to Live-Five For Fighting


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

4. Driver 8-REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 32 Flavors - Ani Difranco


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

7. 1979 - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Electra 33 - Sophe Lux


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

9. 50-ft. queenie by pj harvey


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

10. Number 1 - Goldfrapp

*Songs that have a harmonica in it *


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Deck the Halls - Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## herz (Sep 12, 2011)

2. I Should Have Known Better - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Hook - Blues Traveler


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. Mansion on the Hill - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Down By the Water - The Decemberists


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

6. Midnight Rambler - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Unsent - Alanis Morissette


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Come Pick Me Up - Ryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mexican Radio - Wall of Voodoo


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

10. Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder

Song titles that can be used as a nasty remark or come back. 

1. Your Revolution is a joke - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

2. Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

4. I Hate Everything About You - Three Days grace


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

5. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bite Me - Gucci Mane


----------



## CrunchyCarrot (Feb 13, 2009)

7. You're So Vain - Carly Simon


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

F-ck tha Police - N.W.A


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Shut Up - Simple Plan


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

10. I Don't Love You - My Chemical Romance

Song titles that offer advice

1. Don't Look Back in Anger - Oasis


----------



## IbyDaby (Sep 28, 2011)

2. Keep Holding On- Avril Lavigne


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

3. It's Natural to be Afraid - Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

4 Don't Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Hold On - Wilson Phillips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Don’t Take Your Guns to Town - Johnny Cash


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

7. You can't always get what you want - Rolling Stones


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8. Call Me When You're Sober - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Never Wear Mascara (When You Love a Married Man) - The Hank Wangford Band


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

10. Stop before it's too late and we've destroyed it all - Atreyu

*Song titles that can be used to describe some kind of monster*

1. Dead Souls - NIN


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

2. Some Kind of Monster - Metallica

had to do it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Vampire Bat - Wesley Willis


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

4. Natural Born Killer - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5. F*cking Hostile - Pantera


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

6. Animal - Pearl Jam


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

7. Wild Thing - The Troggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Frankenlady - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Maneater - Hall & Oates


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

10. Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie

*Song titles by bands that had a lead singer who went solo
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Voices Carry - 'Til Tuesday (Aimee Mann)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Road Rage - Catatonia (Cerys Matthews)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Don't Speak (No Doubt/Gwen Stefani)


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

4. Black Sabbath - Over To You


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Edge of Heaven (Wham's last hit/George Michael)


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

6. I Got A Line On You - Spirit (Jay Ferguson)


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

7. Genesis - Invisible Touch (Phil Collins)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Zombie - The Cranberries (Dolores O'Riordan)


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

9. Supper's Ready - Genesis (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Morphine and Chocolate - 4 Non Blondes (Linda Perry)

For the season: Songs with Fall in the title.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. R.E.M. - Fall On Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fall to Pieces - Velvet Revolver


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Fall of the Star High School Running Back" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. The Next Time I Fall - Peter Cetera and Amy Grant


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Our Way to Fall" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Fall Like Rain - Eric Clapton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "I Hope that I Don't Fall in Love with You" - Tom Waits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Fall Of Adam - Marilyn Manson


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. Catch My Fall - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Fall of the Peacemakers - Molly Hatchet

Songs with a mode of Transportation in the title.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

1. In the Aeroplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Bike - Bif Naked


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Speeding Motorcycle" - Daniel Johnston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Skateboarding, Pt. 2 - Jan & Dean


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

5. Crazy Train - Ozzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. On the Bus Mall - The Decemberists


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

7. Ghettoway Car - The 69 Eyes


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

8. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Red Rollerskates - The Brunettes.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Airplanes-B.O.B

Songs that have more than 5 words in the title


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Wilco - I Am Trying To Break Your Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. It's the End of the World as We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Guy Who Got a Headache and Accidentally Saved the World" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sad but True Story of Ray Mingus - Rednex


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? Culture Club


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. The final episode(lets change the channel)-Asking Alexandria


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Kaddisfly - Let Weight Be Measured By Merit


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

9. The Who**s Hustle and the Hustlers Who*e -- PJ Harvey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^What a title :lol

10. Everybody Wants to Rule the World - Tears For Fears.

*Songs with focus on the letter *O* as in October (either key words or start of song title)


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. PJ Harvey - My Beautiful Leah


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

2. One - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. No Ordinary Love - Sade


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5. "Outshined" - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Circle in the Sand - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. Oh Yeah - Yello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

9. Oh! Darling - The Beatles


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Type O Negative - All Hallows' Eve


10 songs which segue into another song.

1. Slayer - South of Heaven


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

2. Easy Target - Blink 182


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fox Hills - The ***** Problem


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. 2.0- blessthefall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. An Cat Dubh - U2


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

7. Motorhead - Bite The Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Brain Stew - Green Day


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Leila - That one group, I know Eric Clapton made a remake, but the older one transitioned :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. We Will Rock You - Queen

Songs with a type of Metal in the title.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1. Tin Soldier by the Small Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Iron of Death - Battlelore


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought the songs had to have a location in the title?

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Black Steel in the Hour of Chaos - Public Enemy


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

5. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys

hope brass is a metal...


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

6. Silvergun Superman - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

7. Six Inch Gold Blade - The Birthday Party


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

9. Silver - Pixies


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

10. Silver Machine - Hawkwind

Songs about horses or that reference horses.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

1. Judy and the Dream of Horses - Belle & Sebastian


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

2. Horses in My Dreams - P.J Harvey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Horse With No Name - America


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

4. Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

5. Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy - Big & Rich


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6. Silver Stallion - The Highwaymen


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7.Chesnut Mare - The Byrds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bring On the Dancing Horses - Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

9. Galloping Home (The Adventures of Black Beauty theme tune) -Denis King


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Almost Home - Craig Morgan


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Ten songs in a language that is not English:


1. Sigur Rós - Flugufrelsarinn


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

2. Je Veux Te Voir - Yelle


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

3. Du hast - Rammstein


----------



## er5290 (Oct 14, 2011)

4. Ohne Dich- Eisbrecher


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Senzafine-Lacuna Coil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Unter dem Eis - Eisblume


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

7. Le Temps Des Souvenirs - Francoise Hardy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bendik Og Arolilja - Anne Vada


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

9. Auf dem Wasser zu Singen - Schubert


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

10. Bamboleo - Gipsy Kings




Name 10 songs you're sick of hearing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Dragostea Din Tei - O-Zone


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2.Someone Like You - Adele


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

3. Moves like Jagger - Maroon 5

(even though I like it).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Romance - Lady Gaga


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

5. Rockstar by Nickelback (or anything else by them)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. Good Life- One Republic


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

I pass on this one. I can't pick just one.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Firework - Katy Perry


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

10.Ramjam - Black Betty

Songs that mention another musician(s) in the title 

1.House Of Love - The Beatles And Stones


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

2. Game's Pain--The Game (mentions Will Smith, LL Cool J, Public Enemy, NWA, Jay-Z, and Big Daddy Kane)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

4. Heart - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

5. Layne - Staind


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

6 rock me amadeus - that guy, whatsisname. falco.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

7. Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Death Cab for Cutie - The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band's


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9.James Brown- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. God Smack - Alice in Chains

Songs you'd want played at your Funeral.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1. Joy Division - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

3. You Can't Always Get What You Want--Stones (I actually thought about this question in high school and was obsessed with the Stones)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5.What I've Done- Linkin Park

I was thinking about Iris, but I don't want a sad song. I want something that's a little lighter, and something by Linkin Park because they've gotten me through so much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. New Dawn - Linda Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Beat Your Heart Out - The Distillers


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

8. In The End--Linkin Park (I love LP too!)


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

9. Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Rooster - Alice in Chains

Songs with an Emotion in the title.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

1. When you're mad - Ne Yo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Angry Chair - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Smile - Vitamin C


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

4. Sad But True--Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

6. Happy -- Rolling Stones


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7.Mellon Collie And The Infinite Sadness - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Primitive Love - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

9. Mono - Yearning


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

10. Bold As Love - Jimi Hendrix

Songs not written for a movie but later used in one.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Show me what I'm looking for - carolina liar

(The Time Traveler's Wife)


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

2. Scatman - Scatman John


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

3. Roll, Bounce, Rock, Skate -- Vaughn Mason & Crew used in Roll Bounce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Another Dumb Blonde - Hoku


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5.Soul Bossanova - Quincy Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Wanna Be Adored - The Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Soul To Squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

8. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen (Wayne's World)


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

9. Pour Some Sugar On Me -- Def Leppard (Blades of Glory)


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. .38 Special - Hold On Loosely


10 songs that allude to black/white or light/darkness:

1. Opeth - Bleak


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

2) Sunshine - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Black or White - Michael Jackson


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

4) Mitternacht (midnight) - Lafee


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Midnight at the Oasis - The Brand New Heavies


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lights On - The Pierces


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9.Coma Black- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

10) Turn Off the Lights - Hollywood Undead

Next theme: foreign language songs.

1) Augen Auf - Oomph!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Joe Le Taxi - Vanessa Paradis


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. Koenjihyakkei - Rattims Friezz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Koder Pa Snor - Valravn


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Entre tu y mil mares- Laura Pausini


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Je ne sair pas pour quoi - Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Der Yek Gooshe - Laleh


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Magma - Da Zeuhl Wortz Mekanik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Der Stille Grund - Faun


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

10. Frere Jacques -- Unknown French little kid songs

Songs etc about Winter or Frozen things

1. Terminal Frost -- Pink Floyd


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

2. White Winter Hymnal - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Eisblumen - Eisblume

(It means Ice Flowers in German)


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hazy Shade of Winter - The Bangles


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. Celtic Frost - (Beyond The) North Winds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Don't Eat the Yellow Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

8. Demi Lovato- December


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Snowballed - AC/DC


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Immortal - Grim and Frostbitten Kingdoms


10 songs with an acronym in the title:

1. IYDKMIGTHTKY (Gimme That) - Type O Negative


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

2) Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.) - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. H.W.C - Liz Phair


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. SOS - Abba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. F.I.N.E. - Aerosmith


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

6. A.D.I.D.A.S. -- Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A.C.D.C - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

8. C.R.E.A.M - Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. P.L.U.C.K. - System of a Down


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Anthrax - A.D.I./The Horror Of It All


10 songs with "of the" in the title:

1. Hypostasis of the Archons - Secret Chiefs 3


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

"The Number of the Beast" - Iron Maiden

My favourite band when I was 14.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Coming Out of the Dark - Gloria Estefan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Spirit of the Hawk (F.A.F. Radio Mix) - Rednex


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

5. Still Of The Night -- Whitesnake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Middle of the Road - The Pretenders


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

8. "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. On Top of the World - Boys Like Girls


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

10. "Conviction of the Heart" - Kenny Loggins

Songs with US States in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

2. NJ Falls Into The Atlantic- Senses Fail


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Arizona - Kings of Leon


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. Going to California - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. California Dreaming - The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. Down - Ghosts of the Mississippi (hey, I even followed the rule before ths one!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Missouri Hound Dog - James Bland


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

8. Hotel California -- The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nowhere in Idaho - Rednex


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Arrested Development - Tennessee


10 songs with "parts" or "sequels" to them.

1. Flying Saucer Attack - Popol Vuh 2


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2.Flaming Lips- Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots Pt.1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Jack & Diane - John Mellencamp

(In '98 Juliana Hatfield did a sequel to this song called Swan Song)


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. Larks' Tongues in Aspic (pts. 1, 2, and 3) - King Crimson


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

5. Billy Idol - White Wedding Pt. 1


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Judy Is A Punk - The Ramones


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. The Unforgiven- Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hangar 18 - Megadeth


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

9. Don't Cry (Original)-(Alternate) - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ain't That A Shame - Fats Domino

Two word titles both words must start with the same Letter.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

1. All Apologies- Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Midnight Moonlight - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

3. Wet Wet - Waka Flocka Flame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Silent Shout - The Knife


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

5. Ballroom Blitz - Sweet


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. Soul Sacrifice- Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Two Tongues - Mariee Sioux


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

8/Sweet Sensation - The Melodians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Digsy's Dinner- Oasis


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

10. Feel Fine - Augustana

*Songs with a food or drink in the title.*


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

1. God of Wine- Third Eye Blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. MF Doom - Kon Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cookies-N-Apple Juice - Cam'ron


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Blood mary morning- willie nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Cup Of Coffee, A Sandwich and You - Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. A Taste of Honey - the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Chocolate Salty Balls (P.S. I Love You) - Chef


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Cherry Bomb- The Runaways


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Pour Some Sugar on Me - Def Leppard

Name songs you thought were bad ***/awesome/risque when you were only 13.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Saturday Night - Bay City Rollers


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Du Hast - Rammstein (I thought it was 'hardcore' when I was 13, haha)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Car Wash - Rose Royce


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. Fire Starter - Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. December 1963 (Oh What A Night) - The 4 Seasons


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Mamma Mia - Abba


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. 7 things- Miley Cyrus


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9.Everybody(Backstreet's Back) - Backstreet Boys


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

10. Da Ya Think I'm Sexy? - Rod Stewart

Songs that incorporate water sounds (eg, rain, the ocean)


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

1. There's a hole in the bottom of the sea - children's song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Raindrops Keep Fallin' on My Head* -* B. J. Thomas


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. The Doors - Riders On The Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Many Rivers To Cross - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Ocean- Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Black Water - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

7. November Rain- Guns n' Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Life's A Bath - John Frusciante


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

9. My Wave- Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Girl in the Sea - No More Kings

Songs with something Sweet in the title (sugar, honey, etc.)


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1.Sugar Sugar - The Archies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Chocolate Jesus - Tom Waits


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. Sugarcoat- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Milkshake N' Honey - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

4. Rock Candy - Montrose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Raw Sugar - Metric


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. Pour some sugar on me- Def Leopard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lollipop - The Chordettes


----------



## jessi500 (Nov 5, 2011)

8. (forgive me) candy shop- 50 cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Lady Marmalade - Labelle


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Led Zeppelin - Custard Pie


10 songs with an adjective ending in "ic" in the title.

1. The Flying Luttenbachers - Demonic Velocities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Midnight Melodic - Terranova


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

3. Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. This Gigantic Robot Kills - MC Lars


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

5. Dramatic Irony - Say Hi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. How Romantic Is That? - Lori McKenna


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

7. Fantastic Life - The Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Love Is Psychedelic - Fantastic Plastic Machine


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Medic- Greeley Estates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Aquatic Fanatic *-* Orange Goblin

Songs with a type of Fruit in the title.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

1 Cherry Pie -- Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sour Grapes - Puscifer


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. Pink Floyd - Apples and Oranges


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

4. Cherry Bomb - The Runaways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Green Bananas - Jake Owen


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

6. Lemon - U2


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Coma Black:Eden Eye/Apple of discord- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Champagne, Cocaine & Strawberries - Tat


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Strawberry Fields Forever - Beatles


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

10. Raspberry Beret -- Prince

Songs with either "First" or "Last" in the title.

1 The Last In Line -- DIO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. First Time Ever I Saw Your Face - Roberta Flack


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. The Last Time- Fuel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Achilles Last Stand *-* Led Zeppelin


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. The First Time- Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. First Day of My Life - Bright Eyes


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Last Resort-Papa Roach


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

8. Nice Guys Finish Last-Green Day


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9.First of the gang to die - Morrissey


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

fonz said:


> 9.First of the gang to die - Morrissey


Gonna build on the Morrissey/Smiths vibe and add:

10. Last Night I Dreams That Somebody Loved Me - The Smiths

That worked out nicely!

Next Topic: Songs with a girl's name.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sophia - Bif Naked


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

2. Honolulu Lulu - Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Colleen (I Saw Him First) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

4. Beth -- KISS


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Crazy Amanda Bunkface- Sum 41


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jenny Was A Friend Of Mine - The Killers


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

7. Jennifer Lost the War-The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Tomorrow Wendy - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Colton said:


> Black Betty - Ram Jam


You have the 10th song, so you have to come up with the next topic of ten songs .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll do it this time.

Songs with Mythical Creatures in the title.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoops my bad! Too late now I guess. 

White Unicorn - Wolfmother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Werewolf Weather - A Radio With Guts


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

3. The Witch - The Sonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. God in the Hole (version) - Android Lust


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5.Vampires - Dukes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Raging Goblin - Battlelore


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

8. Ghost Town - The Specials


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Ancient Forest Of Elves - Luca Turilli


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Wormboy- Marilyn Manson

Songs that have the word Heaven or Hell in them

1. Heaven and Hell- Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Heaven's Just a Sin Away - Kelly Willis


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

3. Hell Bent for Leather - Judas Priest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Heaven In Your Eyes - Loverboy


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. To Hell and Back- Blessthefall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

7. Heaven or Las Vegas - Cocteau Twins


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

8) Heaven is a place on earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Heaven - DJ Sammy and Yanou feat. Do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Road to Hell – Chris Rea

Songs with anything you might find in your house in the title.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1.Ned's Atomic Dustbin - Kill Your Television
[Would work if the song title and band name were switched as well]


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

2) Who listens to the radio - The Sports


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

3. Brown Sugar -- Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Walk the Dust - Texas


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Turning Tables- Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. This Picture - Placebo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Washing Machine" - Sonic Youth


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

8. Gin & Juice -- Snoop Dogg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dog Coffee - Ani Difranco


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. The Secret Door- Evanescence

Songs that have the same title as a movie

1. Breakfast at Tiffany's- Deep Blue Something


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

2. The Moon- The Flobots


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

3. A Hard Day's Night - The Beatles


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. The Unforgiven- Metallica


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5.Psycho - The Sonics


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Weird Science - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

8. Monkey Business -- Skid Row band and Marilyn Monroe movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Mailman- Soundgarden

Songs that have swears in the title

1. Cry like a B****- Godsmack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

3. F***in' Perfect - Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Too Drunk To F**k - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. F*** Was I - Jenny Owen Youngs


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. **** You - Lily Allen


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

7. Sh*t is F***ed Up - The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The A**hole Song - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

9. Hate**** - The Bravery


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

F**k wit dre day - Dr Dre


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Okay, that was 10.

New Topic: Songs with words that can describe anything revolving around Thankgiving.

i.e. colors - brown, orange, yellow
i.e. food - turkey, stuffing, cranberry, ham, etc.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cold Turkey - The Beatles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mrs. BROWN, you've got a lovely dawww-tuh - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

3. Family Affair - Mary J. Blige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Who Spiked the Eggnog? - Straight No Chaser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Pumpkin Pie - Evan Taubenfeld


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Don't Eat No Ham - Papoose


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. Droppin Plates- Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ate Too Much Of My Favorite Food - Lunch Money


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Pair of brown eyes - The Pogues

(I did read we're allowed to use colors, so there).

New topic: Songs about love, but not romantic love.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Love To Hate You - Erasure


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

2. I Used To Love Her -- Guns N Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

4.Queen - I'm in love with my car


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Love The Way You Lie* - *Eminem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Love Your Money - Daisy Chainsaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Love My Life - Jamie O'Neal


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

8. Love Gun -- KISS


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith (YAY I got a song that a lot of people would know! :lol)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Love Train- the Ojays

Songs that have modes of transportion in them

1. Airplanes- B.O.B


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

2. Night Train -- Guns N Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5. Fast Car - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. Sailing - Christopher Cross


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Snuffy said:


> 6. Sailing - Christopher Cross






7.Subway Train - New York Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. On the Good Ship Lollipop - Shirley Temple


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

8. Peace train- Cat Stevens


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Over my head (Cable Car)- The Fray


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

10. Rocket Man - Elton John

Name 10 songs with the weather or seasons in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Hazy Shade of Winter - Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

4. Smokey Mountain Rain - Ronnie Milsap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

5. Rocky Mountain Way - Joe Walsh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Boys of Fall - Kenny Chesney


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7| Walk Out To Winter - Aztec Camera


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. When it Rains- Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hurricane Drunk - Florence and the Machine


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Rock You Like a Hurricane- Scorpions

Songs that have plants in the title

1. Lotus- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Little Willow - Paul McCartney


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dead Flowers - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Iris- Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*6. Vanilla Twilight- Owl City*


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

7. Crimson and Clover - Joan Jett


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. Every rose has its thorn - Poison


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

9. Simbelmynë - Tristania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sunflower - Lenny Kravitz

Songs by Actors/Actresses (that were actor's first not singers turned actor)


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1.Scarlett Johansson - Last Goodbye [Jeff Buckley cover]


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

2) Born to try - Delta Goodrem


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Faster Kill *****cat - Brittany Murphy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. BareNaked - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*5. Nothing in This World* - *Paris hilton*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Torn - Natalie Imbruglia (She was an australian soap star before she started her singing career)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Respect Yourself - Bruce Willis


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

8. She's Like the Wind - Patrick Swayze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Terra Incognita - Juliette Lewis


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

10. Rumors - Lindsay Lohan

Songs that describe what you want for Christmas/Hanakuh


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

1. All I want- A Day To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Only the Girl - Bif Naked :clap


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. The Damned - I Just Can't Be Happy Today


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Foxy Lady by Jimi Hendrix:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Cheap and Evil Girl - Bree Sharp


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. 409 by The Beach Boys


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

7. The Lemon Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Simple Girlz - Dressy Bessy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Sexy Sadie by The Beatles


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. A Place Called Home - PJ Harvey


10 songs that have something to do with rain/the sea/ocean/ambience:

1. Pelican - March Into The Sea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. On the Beach - Chris Rea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ocean Man - Ween


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Down By The Seaside - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blame It On The Rain - Milli Vanilli


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. South Central Rain - R.E.M.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Girl in the Sea - No More Kings


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. When It Rains- Paramore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Life on the Ocean Wave - Henry Russell


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Mono - Burial At Sea


10 songs with a recording (recorded voice, etc...) within the song:

1. Sonic Youth - Providence


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

2. Believe- Yellowcard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. You Are Never Alone - SoCalled


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

4. No Doubt - Sixteen


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

5. Civil War -- Guns N Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Mission (M is for Milla Mix) - Puscifer


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Eyesore- Janus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Yo Gotti - Five Star Chick


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9. Uncle Albert/Admiral Halsey - Paul McCartney/Wings


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

10. One - Metallica 

10 songs with a name in the title:

1. Nikita - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Penny - The Dollyrots


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Hey there Delilah - Plain white tees*


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Maria, Maria - Santana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

6. The Barbra Streisand song- Duck Sauce


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

7. Angelina - The Bravery


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

8. Brenda - Jon Spencer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

10. Chad Vangaalen - Sara

Songs about summer.

1. Jens Lekman - Sweet Summer's Night on Hammer Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. One-Piece Topless Bathing Suit - Jan & Dean


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Lil Rob - Summer Nights*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sandcastles In the Sand - Robin Sparkles


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Long Hot Summer Night - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. 4th of July- Soundgarden


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

7. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Summer Girls - LFO 

RIP Rich


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9.All Summer Long - The Beach Boys


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

10) One summer- Daryl Brathwaite

Songs with a colour in the title;

1) Yellow Submarine- The Beatles


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

2. Red Hot Chili Peppers - Purple Stain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White Christmas - Andy Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Blue Morning- Greeley Estates


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

6. Pretty Fly(For a White Guy) - The Offspring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Golden Teeth and Silver Medals - A Camp


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

8. White Flag Warrior - The Flobots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10. Blue (Da Ba Dee) - Eiffel 65

Songs with a food in the title.

1. Candy Shop - 50 Cent


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Grapefruit Moon - Tom Waits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Strawberry Fields Forever - the Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eat Steak - Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

5. Chop Suey! - System of a Down


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

6.Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Cherry Bomb- The Runaways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pulling Mussels (From the Shell) - Squeeze


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

9. Blueberry hill- Fats Domino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mashed Potatoes - Nat Kendricks

Songs with a One word title.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

1. Sway - Bic Runga


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

2. Hypnotize - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. One- Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bully - Lissie


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

5. Lucky - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^ I love Bif Naked 

6. Pessimist - Tat


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

7. Feelings - Morris Albert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rocket - Superdrag


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

9. Vox - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Severed - Kittie

Song with some type of Cold (Ice, Frozen, etc.) in the title.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

1. Ice, Ice baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

2. Snowbird - Anne Murray


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "The Blizzard" - Jim Reeves


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

4. Cold November Rain - Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> ^ I love Bif Naked


I guessed =D
Thank god for Buffy The Vampire Slayer for introducing them to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Frozen - Delain


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. The Icicle Melts - The Cranberries


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Ice- LIGHTS


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Funky Cold Medina - Tone-Loc


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9.The ice maiden - prefab Sprout


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Cold- Crossfade

Songs that have titles that make no sense

1. Fiveninety- blessthefall


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

2. Okay, I believe you but my Tommy gun Don't - Brand New


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Fluffy Tufts - Cocteau Twins


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Bawitdaba - Kid Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. In A Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. You know that aint them dogs' real voices- iwrestledabearonce


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

7. Nine in the Afternoon - Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Lisztomania - Phoenix


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

9. Anonanimal - Andrew Bird


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. 25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago

Songs with a WINTER theme....it's coming up for the Northern half of the world.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Nadja - Radiance of Shadows


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2.White Christmas - Bing Crosby


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. How To Bring a Blush To The Snow - Cocteau Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5. Winter - The Dodos


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

6. Long Cold Winter -- Cinderella


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Winter Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Coldest Night of the Year - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Wizards in Winter- Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Keep the Fire Burning - REO Speedwagon 

Songs about Medical or Mental conditions.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Disturbia - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Amnesia - Chumbawamba


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. Dream Theater - The Test That Stumped Them All

(or pretty much the whole Six Degrees suite)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Megalomania - Muse


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5. Megalomania - Black Sabbath


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

6. Crazy - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Narcolepsy - Third Eye Blind


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

8. I Think I'm Paranoid - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Schizophrenic Conversations - Staind


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

10. Adam's Song - Blink 182

*Songs written about a particular celebrity *


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Robert De Niro's Waiting - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Jackie Chan - The Dollyrots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. When *Smokey* Sings - ABC


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. We'll Always Love Big Poppa(Notorious BIG) - The Lox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Jude Law And A Semester Abroad - Brand New


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. The Clash - The Right Profile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

8. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Summer of John Wayne - Tom McRae


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Neil Young - Hey Hey, My My


10 songs with titles that sound like someone is saying something to somebody else:

1. Spiritualized - I Didn't Mean To Hurt You


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

2. Please Don't Go Girl - New Kids on the Block


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you really want to hurt me - Boy George


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "Do You Know The Way To San Jose?" - Dionne Warwick


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. I Hate Everything About You *- *Three Days Grace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Leave Me Be *-* The Zombies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Don't Let Me Down by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I Wish You Well - Mariah Carey


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Please Do Not Go" - Violent Femmes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "I Just Called to Say I Love You" - Stevie Wonder

Songs with "game" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Play the Game Tonight - Kansas


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. The Game- Motorhead


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

3. Back in the game - Jamie T


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

4. Beastie Boys - Don't Play No Game That I Can't Win


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. "Wicked Game" - Chris Isaak


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. The Game- Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. What's Your Game - The Ramones


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

8, Game's Pain -- The Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

_"Quit Playin' Games With My Heart"_ - Backstreet Boys

The 90s were awesome!

Anyway, songs about unrequited love.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Baby, I Love Your Way - Peter Frampton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. (Everything I Do) I Do It For You - Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Love Me Tender - Elvis Presley


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

4. I Saw Red -- Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Still the One - Orleans


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. Don't Close Your Eyes - Keith Whitley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Time After Time – Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. You Are the Sunshine of My Life – Stevie Wonder


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. When I'm 64- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Crazy Little Thing Called Love – Queen

Songs with something in the title that can Fly through the air.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. Rocket Man- Elton John


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

3. Nightbird - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Honeybee - Bif Naked


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5. Locust - Machine Head


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Free as a Bird - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Numbers got messed up a bit, corrected now.

8. Leaving on a Jet Plane* -* John Denver


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

9. Bullet the Blue Sky - U2


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10. A Bullet Named Christ - Wednesday 13

Songs titles containing the word "Blood"


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Bloodshed In The Dark Of Burning Hell - Anthelion


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. Sunday bloody sunday- U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Blood in the Boardroom - Ani Difranco


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

5. Blood brothers - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Flesh and Blood - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Last with Pagan Blood - Amon Amarth


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8. Too Much Blood - Wednesday 13


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

9. Bavarian Bierhaus Blood - Hanzel Und Gretyl


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

10. Blood - Band of Skulls

Songs with alliteration


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

1. She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

2. Rockin' Robin - Jackson 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Better Be A Bettter Boy - Mick Terry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Plastic People - The Mothers of Invention


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Autumn Almanac - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gin Gan Goolie - The Scaffold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

9. Winter Winds- Mumford & Sons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ebony Eyes - The Everly Brothers

Songs about Cars.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

1. Camaro - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Boss Barracuda - Joanie Sommers


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Pink Cadillac - Natalie Cole


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

5. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. The Clash - Brand New Cadillac


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

7. Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. '49 Mercury Blues - Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Chasing Cars- Snow Patrol


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Queen - I'm In Love With My Car


Ten songs that have word(s) in the title that you are unfamiliar with.

1. Wolves In The Throne Room - Thuja Magus Imperium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Memorare - Cruxshadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Akimbo - Ani Difranco


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

4. Karmacoma - Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eucharist - Straight Line Stitch


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

6. Bron-Yr-Aur: Led Zeppelin


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

7. "Sussudio" - Phil Collins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Funky Cold Medina - Tone Loc


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

9. Christiansands - Tricky


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

10. Ishwif- Dsiturbed

Songs that have people's names in the title


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. The Replacements-Alex Chilton


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "The Letter that Johnny Walker Read" - Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Robert De Niro's Waiting - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Darwin - Third Eye Blind


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5. KEN Mode - The Dear John Letter Crew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rasputin - Boney M


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7. Bette Davis Eyes - Kim Carnes


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

8. MJ- Ben


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Einstein - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. A.C. - Your Cousin Is George Lynch


10 songs whose titles don't really make sense:

1. Therapy? - He's Not That Kind Of Girl


----------



## voodoo child (Dec 12, 2011)

.2 master of puppets - metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Lisztomania - Phoenix


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. My Human Gets Me Blues - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shock the Monkey - Peter Gabriel


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. Captain Beefheart - When I See Mommy, I Feel Like A Mummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "Iceblink Luck" - Cocteau Twins


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Inside a Break - John Frusciante


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

10. I am the Walrus -The Beatles

10 songs that have an animal in its title:

1. White Rabbit -Jefferson Airplane


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Panda Panda Panda" - Deerhoof


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "This Here Giraffe" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. White Rabbit- Egypt Central


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Alligator Sky - Owl City


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Karma Chameleon" - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Yertle the Turtle - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Belly Of The Whale" - Burning Sensations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC

(For the New Year) Songs with New or Year in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "This Year" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. New Years Day (i think thats the title...) - U2


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Greetings to the New Brunette" - Billy Bragg


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. New Dead Nation - Deathstars


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. New Shoes - Paolo Nutini


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Happy New Year - Abba


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. New Year's Eve - Tom Waits


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "New One" - Rodrigo y Gabriela


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. The New Transmission - Lostprophets


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Video killed the Radio Star lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. In the Year 2525 - Zager and Evans

Johnny Cash songs.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. God's Gonna Cut You Down.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ring of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Boy Named Sue


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. Hurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Walk the Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Man Comes Around


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Folsom Prison Blues"


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8. Beans For Breakfast


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9.Cocaine Blues


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. The One on the Right is on the Left

Song titles that are questions.

1. Do You Remember Rock 'n' Roll Radio? - The Ramones


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

2. Who Knows Where The Time Goes? - Fairport Convention


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. Why does it hurt when I pee? - Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow? - The Shirelles


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

5.Do You Believe In Love? - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

6. Who Knew? - Pink


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Who are you?- The Who


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

8. Have You Ever Seen the Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Kristy, Are You Doing Okay? - The Offspring


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. What's My Age Again? - Blink 182

Song titles with food in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Hot Burrito #1 - The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Cockroach Waltz - Jack Off Jill
_(Cockroaches are food in some countries I'm sure)_


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. Meat Sandwich - Gwar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dead Shrimp Blues - Robert Johnson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Custard Pie - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6. Cake And Sodomy - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Burrito - Seether


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Banana Boat Song - Shirley Bassey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Chop Suey - System of a Down

Songs with "love" in the title


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

2. Love love love - Avalanche City


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. Love Song- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Love? - Strapping Young Lad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Modern Love - David Bowie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. No Ordinary Love - Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

8. I Don't Wana Be In Love - Good Charlotte


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

9. Love Hurts - Nazareth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Love Is All Around - Wet Wet Wet

Songs with Sun or Moon in the title.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Down With The Sun - Insomnium


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2. Moonlight - Bob Dylan


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. When The Sun Drowns In Dark - Vader


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

4. Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Daughter of the Moon - Insomnium


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

6. Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Lazy Old Sun" - The Kinks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Sun And The Moon" - The Pogues


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

10. "Follow the Sun Down" - Dark New Day

Songs that start with the letter Z


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Zombie Ritual - Death


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

2. "Zeroes and Ones" - Jesus Jones


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. Zwitter - Rammstein


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Zenith - Swollen Members


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6. Zero Signal - Fear Factory


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Zealotry - Abnormality


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Throbbing Gristle - Zyklon B Zombie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

9. Zombies & Monsters - Chrome Division


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Peter Gabriel - Zaar


10 songs with exactly 7 words in the title:

1. Lurker of Chalice - This Blood Falls As Mortal Part III


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "You Can't Always Get What You Want" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

3. The Only Hope For Me Is You-- My Chemical Romance


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

4. women who love men who love drugs - oceansize


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

"Everything Reminds Me of Her" by Elliot Smith


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. "The Skin of my Yellow Country Teeth" - Clap Your Hands Say Yeah


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6. You Got A Killer Scene There Man... - Queens Of The Stone Age


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

I threw a brick through a window - U2


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Wilco - I Am Trying To Break Your Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. God Has a Plan for Us All - Angtoria


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. A.C. - Having To Make Up Song Titles Sucks


10 songs in which Beavis and Butt-head mocked their video:

1. Infectious Grooves - Three Headed Mind Pollution


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. Sweating Bullets - Megadeth


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Parklife" - Blur


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. Blind - Korn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - Prong


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. dEUS - Suds and Soda


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

7. Monster Magnet - Negasonic Teenage Warhead


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Creep - Radiohead


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

9. "Here We Go" - Stakka Bo


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Iron Man - Black Sabbath

Songs with a 3/three in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Three Hours - Nick Drake


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Three Blocks" - Real Estate


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "Three" - Britney Spears


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. Three Snake Leaves - Landmine Marathon


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5. Pooh, Eeyore And Tiggy Having A Threesome - Gutalax


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. 3 am Eternal - KLF


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

7. Threeseed -Silversun Pickups


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. 3 Libras - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 3 Words - Cheryl Cole


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

10. Three Times a Lady - Commodores



Fairydust said:


> 6. 3 am Eternal - KLF


Blast from the past. Wow.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10 songs with a celebrities name in the title:


1. A.C. - Branscombe Richmond


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. Rod Stewart Pooped His Pants - Anally Regurgitated


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Betty Davis Eyes by Kim Carnes


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Elvis Presley and America - U2


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. James Brown- Cage the Elephant


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

8. you think you're john ****ing lennon-glassjaw


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

9. The Brian Jonestown Massacre - (David Bowie I Love You) Since I Was Six


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10. Tony Randall - Bikini Kill

Songs about zombies.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Shatter their bones - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

2. Re:Your Brains - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

3. Six Feet Under - The Day The Dead Walked


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

Zombie Prostitute - Voltaire


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5. James Chance and the Contortions - I Danced With A Zombie


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Abracadavre - Elena Siegman


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Zombie Ritual - Death


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Astro Zombies - The Misfits
I'm not sure if that's actually about zombies though =/


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

9. Rise Of The Undead - Vader


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

10. Zombie - Cranberries

Songs with the name of a material in the title.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

1. Iron - Woodkid


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

^ What's the topic?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

BlazingLazer said:


> ^ What's the topic?


Oops,, forgot
Songs with the name of a material in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BlazingLazer said:


> ^ What's the topic?


Song titles with materials in 

2. Diamonds and Gold - Tom Waits


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. Dragon Steel - My Ruin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Titanium - David Guetta


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. "Emerald Forest of Peace" - Eternal Tapestry


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

6. Silver - Nirvana


----------



## DirtyVest (Dec 6, 2011)

deleted lol


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Metal Meltdown- Judas Priest


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

8. Wires & Wool - The Envy Corps


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

9. Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. The New Black Gold - Miracle of Sound

Songs with the name of a city/country in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Alabama by Neil Young


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. (Go To) California - Rob Zombie


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

3. America - Razorlight


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

4. Frank Black - Los Angeles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Flower of Scotland - The Corries


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

California - Phantom Planet


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

8. Venice Queen - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

9. California Love - 2Pac


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Hotel California - Eagles

Songs with the name of any type of building in the title.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1. Empire State of Mind - Jay-Z


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Our House - Madness


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

3. "King Without A Castle" - Chris Isaak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4. Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison - My Chemical Romance


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7. School - Nirvana


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Lake House - Pepper Rabbit


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash

Songs titles made up of five words.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

2. Let Me Think About It - Ida Corr vs Fedde Le Grand


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

3. the Master has come back - Damian Marley


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4. Cold Day In The Sun - Foo Fighters


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5. Werewolf Women Of The SS - Rob Zombie


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. You Lucky Day in Hell - Eels


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. Beyond the Realms of death- Judas Priest


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

9. Sexy and I know it - LMFAO


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

10. In All the Wrong Places - Kero One

Song titles that contain the word "you".


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. You Can't Always Get What You Want by The Rolling Stones


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

2. Falling For You - Weezer.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. With Or Without You by U2


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Thinking of You - Katy Perry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5. Nothing But You - Paul van Dyk


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Hey You - Pink Floyd


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

7. Eminem - Love the Way You Lie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8. Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Baby, I Love You - The Ramones


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

10. how you gonna live without me? - seafood

song titles that contain more than five words


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

1. I Bet That You Look Good On The Dancefloor - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Now You've Got Something To Die For - Lamb Of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Hath No Fury Like a Woman Scorned - Angtoria


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

4. Every Word Is A Knife In My Ear - The Bravery


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

5. If I Ruled The World - Nas


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6. The Take Over, The Breaks Over - Fall Out Boy


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. I've Got Ten Friends and a Crowbar That Says You Ain't Gonna Do Jack - Underoath


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8. The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie - Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Do You Remember Rock 'n' Roll Radio? - The Ramones


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

10. Where the City Meets the Sea - The Getaway Plan

Song titles that contain the word "rock".


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Rock n Roll by Led Zepplelin


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. I Wanna Rock - Twisted Sister


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

3. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) - AC/DC


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. I love rock' n roll- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Jailhouse Rock - Elvis Presley


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

7. Rock on, jimmy dean : David Essex (sexy song oooh baaaby)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Let There Be Rock - AC/DC


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

9) Rock Lobster - B52's


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions 
breakup songs


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

1. Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Do You Really Want to Hurt Me? - Culture Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. Breathe- Taylor Swift


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. If I Can't Have You - Yvonne Elliman


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. You Won't Dance With Me by April Wine


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Let's Dance - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Breakin’ Up - Rilo Kiley


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

9. You Give Love a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

10. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


Songs with the word "We" in the title.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1. We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. We Will Rise - Arch Enemy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

3. Everytime We Touch - Cascada


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

4. "We Tigers" - Animal Collective


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. The Way We Were - Barabara Streisand


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

6.We Can Conquer The World - Stevie Wonder


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

7. we are the world - usa for africa


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. All We Know - Paramore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

9. We Are the Champions - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. We Didn't Start the Fire - Billy Joel

Cover songs.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1. No Ordinary Love - Deftones [Sade cover]


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Your Beat Kicks Back Like Death" - Jens Lekman (Scout Niblett cover)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

3. Hard to Handle - the Black Crowes


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

4.Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley [Leonard Cohen]


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. I Wanna Be Sedated - The Offspring


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nine Inch Nails - Dead Souls (Joy Division)


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Raining Blood - Vader (Slayer)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Desolation Row - My Chemical Romance (Bob Dylan)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

9. Knocking On Heaven's Door by Guns n Roses (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple (The Beatles)

Song titles with things found in the ocean or on the beach.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Mosquito Song - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Love? - Strapping Young Lad _(Love can be found everywhere. I'm not sure if this was creative or lazy.)_


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

3. "Beg Waves" - Ponytail


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

4.Sand In Your Shoes - Al Stewart


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. "Beachcombing" - Mark Knopfler/Emmylou Harris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Mollusk - Ween


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

7. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

8. Dark Sea - Husky
I kind of cheated I know. At least it says 'sea' in it lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

9. Buzzin' Bee - House of Doc


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

10. Little Bird - The White Stripes

Song titles to do with houses or the home


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. I Want A House - Twin Sister


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. Rock The House - Gorillaz


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

3. "Treehouse" - I'm From Barcelona


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4. Our House - Madness


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

5. Funhouse - P!nk


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. The house that built me- Miranda Lambert


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

7.A House Is Not A Motel - Love


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Luther Vandross - A House Is Not A Home


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Long, Long Way From Home - Foreigner


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10. U can't always get what you want - Rolling Stones (relating to No. 1)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Home Sweet Hole - Bring Me The Horizon

Song titles that start with "I..."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Invisible - Skylar Grey


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. I Love Rock & Roll - Joan Jett


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Invisible Touch - Phil Collins/Genesis


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Ich Will - Rammstein


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6. I Like It - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Inertia - Insomnium


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

8. I Write Sins Not Tragedies - Panic! At the Disco


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

9.I want you - The Beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Insignificant - Nevermore

Songs with the word "song" in the title.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. The Love Song - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

2. The Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

3. Shadow Song - Undercover ****


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4. Achy Breaky Song - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5. Song Of Fall - Gallhammer


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Song for the Deaf - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Squirters Queen Sing Along Song - Cumshot Kamikaze


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Sad Songs Say So Much - Elton John


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

9. Love You like a love song - selena gomez


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

10.Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


hm...Songs with a colour in the title


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Defiling Morality Ov Black God - Behemoth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

2. Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. Paint It Black - Rolling Stones


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

5. Red Nation - Game


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

behind blue eyes - limp bizkit


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

7. White room by Cream


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Oceans of Grey - Septic Flesh


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Psychopathy Red - Slayer


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10. Purple rain - prince (or is it the artist formally known as still)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:b You keep forgetting to pick a new topic.

11. Blackbird - Alter Bridge

Songs with body parts in the title.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Hold Me In Your Arms - The Black Keys


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

2. Fall at your feet - Crowded house


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. If I Had Eyes - Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wring That Neck - Deep Purple


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck - Prong


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Arms of the Sea - Textures

Songs with an element in the title.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Dust in the Wind - Kansas


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

2.cold wind - arcade fire


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2. Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

3. Come Wind, Come Rain - Vashti Bunyan


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Do you mean element like from the periodic table or elements like earth, wind, fire and water?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, I should've specified, sorry. :b Either is fine, though.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

4. "Aluminum" - Mahjongg


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5. Set Fire to the Rain - Adele


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

6.light my fire - the doors


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7. Fools Gold - The Stone Roses


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

8. "Uranium" - Kraftwerk


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "Earth Angel" - Clinic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Playing With Fire - Shannon Curfman

Songs with Man or Woman in the title.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. Simple Man- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

3. The Kinks - Apeman


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. Better Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Independent Women - Destiny's Child


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6. Man On The Run - Dash Berlin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

7. She Will Always Be A Broken Girl - She Wants Revenge


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Born of a Broken Man - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Man in Black - Johnny Cash

Song titles that start with an 'O'


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

1.Over The Hill - John Martyn


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

2. Orestes - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

3. Over and Out - Foo Fighters


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

4) One - u2


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

5. O.N.E. - Yeasayer


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

6. only women bleed - alice cooper


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

7. Only the lonely - chris isaak (orig. roy orbison)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

8 Oblivian Mastodon


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

9. Opportunity - Pete Murray


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10. Open up your eyes - Tonic

"songs with the word bad in them"


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

1. Bad to the Bone - zz top or orig. George Thorogood


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

2. bad reputation- joan jett


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. Bad Company- Bad Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Boy Blues - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

5. Pulp - Bad Cover Version


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown" - Jim Croce


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

6. "Bad Design" - The Mantles


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

7. Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "I Got It Bad (and That Ain't Good)" - Duke Ellington and his Orchestra


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Prong - Bad Fall


10 songs with a subtitle alongside the regular title:

1. Megadeth - Holy Wars... The Punishment Due


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

2. Change (In the House of Flies) - Deftones


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Not sure if titles with brackets count...

3. Language Lessons (Five Words or Less) - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I think we can broaden our interpretation a bit for a tough one 

4. Hemorrhage (In My Hands) - Fuel


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Final Episode (Let's Change The Channel) - Asking Alexandria


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

6. Street Spirit (Fade Out) - Radiohead


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

They count.


7. Type O Negative - Todd's Ship Gods (Above All Things)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. You've Made Your Bed (So Sleep In It) - You Me At Six


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10. Good Riddance (Time of Your Life) Green Day

"SONGS WITH THE WORD TIME IN THEM)


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

1. Mecanno twins - time has come


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Back in Time - Huey Lewis and the News


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Comes a time - Neil Young


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

4. Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Darker Times - In Flames


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Back Through Time - Alestorm


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

7. There Was a Time - Guns N' Roses


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

8. Time to say goodbye - Andrea Bocelli and Sarah Brightman _cry too beautiful)_


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Child in Time - Deep Purple


----------



## snorts96 (Sep 6, 2011)

10. love me two time - the doors
songs with colours in them
1. hot pink - the meat puppets


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Neurosis - Times of Grace


10 songs with only one word in the title, that contains at the most, 4 letters:

1. Stormtroopers of Death - Go


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. RV - Faith no more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bullseye - Dia Frampton


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Weird, I didn't notice snorts69's post there earlier. So which topic are we going by? Toad Licker's post confused me.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah we got a little mixed up. Let's just continue with the "1 word, 4 or less letters" one.

5. Mx - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Domino - Lucy Schwartz


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Jump - Van Halen


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Eden - TesseracT


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9. Levels - Avicii


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Venomous Concept - Oink! (I don't count the exclamation point obviously)


10 songs that are the title track of an album:

1. Jean-Claude Vannier - L' Enfant Assassin Des Mouches


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. This War Is Ours - Escape the Fate


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. Out of Exile - Audioslave


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Like a Prayer - Madonna


----------



## Jene (Jan 13, 2012)

7. Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Twilight of the Thunder God - Amon Amarth


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Sleep Through The Static - Jack Johnson


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10. Another Brick in the Wall - Pink floyd (or is it just 'The Wall' who gives a ....)

we could go back in respect to Snort*96*'s and do the 'colour' in the song title


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

1. Showtek - Colour of the harder style


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blue, Red, And Grey - The Who


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

3 New Order Blue Monday


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Colours - Donovan


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5. White Room - Cream


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

6.The Jimi Hendrix Experience - Red House


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Black Label - Lamb Of God


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8. Yellow Submarine - Beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Black Spire - 3 Inches Of Blood


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. Pink Maggit - Deftones

Songs titles with something out of this world - literally.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Captain Beefheart - When I See Mommy, I Feel Like A Mummy


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "To Pluto's Moon" - My Brightest Diamond


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Life on Mars - David Bowie


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. SS Deathstar Supergalactik - Hanzel Und Gretyl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Kryptonite- 3 Doors Down


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Meteorite - Zombine and the Skeletones


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. John Coltrane - Jupiter


10 songs that also have a remix or an alternate version to them:

1. Ministry - Over the Shoulder


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

2. Will do - TV on the radio


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

3.She's Lost Control - Joy Division


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. Blue - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Eden - TesseracT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Back in the Wild - Greens Keepers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

7. Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

8. Teenager - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Lou Reed - Perfect Day


10 songs with an ominous sound(ing) at the start:

1. Queensryche - The Killing Words


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Kill Your Mother/Rape Your Dog - Dying Fetus


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. Helleluyah (God Is Dead) - Vader


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

4. Also Sprach Zarathustra - Strauss


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Sangreal - Septic Flesh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

6. Beauty Is in the Eyes of the Beerholder - I Set My Friends On Fire


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

7. Minerva - Deftones


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Two Inches From A Main Artery - Through the Eyes of the Dead

The intro to this one is also the best part of the song, if you ask me.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

9. Opeth - The Leper Affinity


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. Die Eier Von Satan - Tool

Songs titles that count to ten (so 1. has "One" or "1" in the title, 2. has "Two", etc., make sense?)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

2. Two Of Us - The Beatles


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

4. "Four Winds of the Owl" - Crazy Dreams Band


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Five-Pointed Star - Septic Flesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 6 Weeks - James Morrison


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

7. Tombs - Seven Stars The Angel Of Death


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. The Sound Of Eight Hooves - Amon Amarth


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Love Potion No. 9 - The Clovers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. 2 Hearts - Kylie Minogue

songs with a month in the title


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Dirge For November - Opeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. April - TesseracT


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. April Rain - Delain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Maggie May - Rod Stewart


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. October - U2


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. September Sun - Type O Negative


----------



## shankly (Feb 2, 2011)

9. September Lady - Felt


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. September - Earth, Wind & Fire

song titles with a person's name in it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Robert de Niro's Waiting - Bananarama


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Buddy Holly - Weezer


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. James Brown- Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Phil Spector Is Misunderstood - George Frangides


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

6. A.C. - I'm Really Excited About The Upcoming David Buskin Concert


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7. Rosie - Lower Dens


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

8. Tim Mcgraw - by Taylor swift


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

10. Stormtroopers of Death - The Ballad of Jimi Hendrix


10 songs with some building or some structure in the title:

1. Dysrhythmia - Iron Cathedral


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

2. The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "From a Motel 6" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

4. Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mary's House - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

Ice Cream Castles - Morris Day and The Time


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Spanish Castle Magic - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hospital - The Modern Lovers


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. Burning Down The House - Talking Heads

Songs with really long titles.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

1. A.C. - When I Think Of True Punk Rock Bands, I Think Of Nirvana And The Melvins


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "And I Can Hear the Soft Morning Rustling (As if Snow Were Skidding Down the Mountains)" - Balmorhea


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "When The World Is Running Down, You'll Make The Best Of What's Still Around." -The Police


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Dancing in the Moonlight (It's Caught Me in its Spotlight) - Thin Lizzy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Everybody's Got Something To Hide Except For Me And My Monkey by The Beatles


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

7. "Shut Up I Am Dreaming of Places Where Lovers Have Wings" - Sunset Rubdown


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Absu - ...Of the Dead Who Never Rest In Their Tombs Are the Attendance of Familiar Spirits Including: A.) Diversified Signs Inscribed B.) Our Earth of Black C.) Voor


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "I Will Take The Top of a Tall Cedar and Break Off a Tender Sprout" - Cian Nugent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Day The Bird Of Paradise Looked Down Through A Crack In The Cloud And Shed A Tear - Blues Section

Songs having something in the title to do with Valentines Day (chocolate, heart, flowers, etc.)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Sunshine Of Your Love - Cream


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. I Will Always Love You- Whitney Houston


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

3. Greatest Love of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

4.Come Together - The Beatles :stu


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5. Rosenrot - Rammstein


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Afternoon Delight - Starland Vocal Band :stu


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

7. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

8. Shape of My Heart - Sting


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

9. Shadow Of Your Love - The 69 Eyes


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. The fight Song- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ballroom Blitz - The Sweet


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. Clubbed To Death - Rob Dougan


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

5. Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

6. Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

7. Violenza domestica - Mr. Bungle


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

8. Rape me - Nirvana


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

9. Six Feet Under - Impulse To Disembowel


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10. Frantic Disembowelment - Cannibal Corpse

Songs with a reference to the night.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Tonite - The Go-Go's


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Midnight Bicycle Mystery" - Deerhoof


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. The Dark Eternal Night - Dream Theater


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. We Own The Night - The 69 Eyes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

5. Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6. Midnight Runner - Pendulum


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

Tonight, Tonight - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

8. Tonite - Jarvis Cocker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sharing the Night Together - Dr. Hook


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC

Songs with "bird" in the title.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. I'm Like a Bird - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. Blackbird - Alter Bridge


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Surfin' bird - The Trashmen


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. Birds Elope With The Sun - The Agonist


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Fuzzy Birds - Super Furry Animals


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. Blackbird - The Beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Cry Of The Black Birds - Amon Amarth


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

9. free as a bird - the beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Song of the Blackest Bird - Insomnium

Songs with "hero" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Braindead Hero - U.D.O.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. My Hero - Foo Fighters


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Juke Box Hero - Foreigner


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4. Hero - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Short Change Hero - The Heavy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Hero - Mariah Carey


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Despicable Heroes - Arch Enemy


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. The Hero - Amon Amarth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Billy, Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Bo Donaldson and the Heywoods, too.

10. I Need a Hero - Bonnie Tyler

Songs with car models in the title.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Little Honda" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

(^ A Beach Boys cover, of course. )

3. "'69 El Camino" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

5. My Mustang Ford - Chuck Berry


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

6. Little Deuce Coupe - The Beach Boys


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

7. El Dorado - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cadillac Ranch - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

9. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10. Lord won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin

Songs sung by a current or former teen pop stars.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. I Think We're Alone Now - Tiffany


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. ...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

3.Never Say Never - Justin Bieber


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Come on Over - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Candy - Mandy Moore


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Foolish Beat - Debbie Gibson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lala - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sk8er Boi - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9. Naturally - Selena Gomez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Out of the Blue - Debbie Gibson

Songs that are your Current favorites.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Search and destroy - The Stooges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Black Sheep - Gin Wigmore


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Mayonaise - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

4. Something Rotten - Placebo


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Wordy Rappinghood - Tom Tom Club


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Little Talks - Of Monsters And Men


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. Tonite - The Go-Go's


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

8. jimmy eat world - Just watch the fireworks


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Johnny Cash -Hurt


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

1. The killers - Mr brightside


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

2. Can't Touch This - MC Hammer


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

3. Don't Stop - Foster the People


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. 1901 - Phoenix


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

5. Walk Away- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Dance Commander - Electric Six


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Little Lovin' - Lissie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

9. MCs Can Kiss - Uffie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara

Songs with a Three Word title.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1. Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. Oceans of Grey - Septic Flesh


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Brooklyn Is Burning - Head Automatica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Isn't She Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Ocean breathes salty _ Modest Mouse


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 around the world - rhcp


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Man Made God - In Flames


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Suddenly Last Summer - The Motels

songs that make you cry


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Man in the Mirror - Michael Jackson


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Cat's in the cradle - Ugly kid Joe


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Raising the Sail - Philip Glass


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Human Nature - Michael Jackson


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Disintegration ~ the cure


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "Sawdust and Diamonds" - Joanna Newsom


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lost Command - Linda Perry

Songs for Theist's and Atheist's (Dealing with Heaven, Hell, God, Satan, etc.)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Helleluyah (God is Dead) - Vader


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2. Live By Faith ~ chris Rice


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. Pieces ~ Red


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4. Somewhere In The Middle ~ Casting Crowns


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

4.The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden :stu


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

South Of Heaven - Slayer


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Sympathy for the Devil - Guns n roses


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

8. Spiral Architect - Conjuring Collapse


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

9.Straight to Hell - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dear God - XTC

Song with a type of Bird in the title.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

1. "The Sparrow and the Medicine" - The Tallest Man on Earth


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2. Fly, Robin, Fly - Silver Connection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Vulture - Pendulum


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) Blackbird: The Beatles


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6. Black Crow On A Tombstone - Satyricon


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Blue Jay Way" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Owls (Are Watching) - Funeral for a Friend


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. A Crow Left Of The Murder - Incubus


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10. Raven Black Cadillac - Chrome Division

Songs with misleading titles, wherein the title of the song has nothing to do with what the song is actually about.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

1.Supper's Ready - Genesis


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Kill Your Mother/Rape Your Dog - Dying Fetus


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. Hemorrage- Fuel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Vampires Will Never Hurt You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. Emit remmus ~ rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Build God, Then We'll Talk - Panic At The Disco


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Look What The Bats Dragged In - Wednesday 13


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Toys, Toys, Toys, choke, Toys, Toys, Toys - Biffy Clyro


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

9. Dazed and Confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Big Balls - AC/DC (Definitely not sure on this one :rofl)

Song titles with the world "ball" in them.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1. Ball and Chain - Big Brother & The Holding Company


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ballroom Blitz - Sweet


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

3. "Basket Ball Get Your Groove Back" - Deerhoof


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. Hitler Only Had One Ball - Rectal Smegma


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Big Balls - ACDC


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6. Rectal Smegma - Bloody Ballsack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "Snowballs for Reuven" - Common Eider, King Eider


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "At the Woodchopper's Ball" - Woody Herman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Red Rubber Ball - The Cyrkle

Songs by the band Tool.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Ticks and leeches


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. The Pot


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. Jambi


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. Sober


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

5. Disgustipated


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

6. Schism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Crawl Away


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

8. Prison Sex


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Vicarious


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10. Swamp Song

Songs that are more than 10 minutes long.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Octavarium - Dream Theater


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

2. Flesh Colored Canvas - Dead Confederate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

3. I Heard It Through The Grapevine - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. In the Groves of Death - Insomnium


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

5. Into The Doom - Congenital Hell


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

6. The Offspring - Smash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Cinema Show - Genesis


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. Deep purple - April


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "Prism Light Traveler" - Eternal Tapestry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

In a gadda da vida-Iron Butterfly


10 songs about a boy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dirty Frank – Pearl Jam


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Luka - Suzanne Vega


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Saturday Boy" - Billy Bragg


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. "Boy Moves the Sun" - Michael Andrews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. It’s a Shame About Ray – Lemonheads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Not Now John – Pink Floyd


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

9. Song For Jacob - The Bravery


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Mr. Crowley - Ozzy Osbourne

Song titles with the word "fire" in them.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

1. Blut Sex Fire - Hanzel Und Gretyl


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. Like Fire - Bloodbath


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

4. Fire Walk With Me - Cripper


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Regain the Fire - Insomnium


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Sleep Now In The Fire - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

7. Ov Fire And The Void - Behemoth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. This Fire - Killswitch Engage


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Lake Of Fire - Meat Puppets/Nirvana


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

10. Power Of Fire - Carnal Diafragma

Song titles that rhyme.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

1. "Sud Dud Bud Mud" - Dirty Beaches


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

2. Still **** A Ho When The Hemroids Show - Cemetery Rapist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bungle in the Jungle - Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Emotion in Motion - the Cars


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

5. "Scream Team" - Deerhoof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Eye in the Sky - The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Friggin' in the Riggin' - The Sex Pistols


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

9. Hanky Panky - Madonna


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

oops here we go...

Songs from the point where teeny-bopper pop stars went "bad" (like adultish i guess is what im getting at)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Slave 4 U -Britney Spears


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

2. Christina Aguilera - Dirrty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Shadow - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

4. Sexy Back -- Justin Timberlake


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. S&M - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Nobody's Perfect - Miley Cyrus


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 what goes around comes around ~ justin timberlake

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sometimes - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Old Blue Jeans - Miley Cyrus


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

10. The Black Eyed Peas - My Humps



songs about unrequited love


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Evil topic change. :b

1. Roxanne - The Police

Hmm, I guess this one will do... :|

1. You're Beautiful - James Blunt


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

quite the topic huh? I stumbled upon an interesting song about it yesterday which completely hit home, I guess that's why

2. Billy Talent - Surrender


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. Dramamine - modest mouse


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4. I could have lied. - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Girl From Ipanema - Stan Getz and Astrud Gilberto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Judge's Daughter - Green Day


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

"Only the Good Die Young", by Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Brandy (You're a Fine Girl) - Looking Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Galway Girl - Steve Earle

Songs under 5 minutes in length.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

1. The Letter - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

2. Standing in the Rain - Billy Talent


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. Da Rockwilder - Method Man & Redman


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4. Feeling groovy- Simon & garfunkel (under 2 minutes I think)


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

5. Cheap Art - Limp Wrist


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Cloud Connected - In Flames


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

7. Love My Way - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Heartbreak Beat - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

9. Swlabr - Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Bigger Me - Hanne Hukkelberg

Songs with the names of Cities in the title.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

1. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2. Cape Town - the Cranberries


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

3. Champion Chipmunk ft chris brown


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Welcome to Atlanta - Jermaine Dupri featuring Ludacris


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Welcome to New York City - Cam'ron featuring Jay Z


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Beverly Hills - Weezer


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

All Signs Point to Lauderdale by A Day to Remember.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Atlanta - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

9. To Live and Die in LA - 2Pac


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Unvoiced said:


> 6. Beverly Hills - Weezer


Good one. 

10. If your going to San francisco - Scott mckenzie

Songs by Alice In Chains or Frank Sinatra


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1.your decision - AIC


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. New York, New York - Frank S.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. Rotten Apple ~ AIC


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. (I Did It) My Way - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Would? - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Don't Follow - Alice in Chains


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "In the Wee Small Hours of the Morning" - Frank


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

8. I've Got You Under my Skin - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Them bones - AIC


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "I've Got the World on a String" - Sinatra

Songs with "lost" or "found" in the title.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. The Ministry of Lost Souls - Dream Theater


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - U2


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

We found love- Rhianna


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Get Lost - Sinopsis featuring Kooley High


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Lost in your Eyes - Debbie Gibson


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

7. I Lost My Mind - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Let's Get Lost - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Lost cause - Beck


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blink 182: I'm Lost Without You

10 songs with a type of food in the title


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Candy Shop - 50 Cent


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Chop Suey - System Of A Down


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. Chic 'n' Stu - System of a Down


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

5) Black Rice - Women


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Candy Girl - Madonna


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

7) Nectarine - Twin Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Little Bit Of Cucumber - Harry Champion


----------



## lovelysyringa (Mar 24, 2012)

9) Apples - Alamo Race Track


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10. Sweet Potato Pie - Domino

Rap, R & B or Hip Hop songs with any reference to money in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rich B*tch - Die Antwoord


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Gimme the Loot - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

It appears I may have killed this game.

3. Mo Money, Mo Problems - Notorious BIG featuring Puff Daddy & Ma$e


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

4. "Paid In Full" - Eric B. & Rakim


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. AZ feat. Nas, Mo money , Mo murder


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

6. Check Cleared - Murda Ma$e featuring G Unit


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Get Money ~ junior MAFIA feat. Notorious BIG


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. Geto Boys - ain't with being broke


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. 2 Chainz ~ Spend it


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10. Get Money - 50 Cent

Movie songs from John Hughes films.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds (Breakfast Club)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. If You Were Here - Thompson Twins (Sixteen Candles)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. We Are Not Alone - Karla DeVito (Breakfast Club)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4. Every time you go away ~ blue room

Planes, Trains & Automobiles


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. power to believe ~ the dream academy

(planes, trains & automobiles)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

6. If You Leave - OMD (Pretty In Pink)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

7. Pretty In Pink - The Psychedelic Furs (Pretty In Pink)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 Hugh Harris ~ Rhythm of Life

(uncle buck)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. Tone loc ~ Wild Thing ( Uncle Buck)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10. Weird Science ~ Oingo Boingo (weird science)

Songs that you love the *Guitar* in the song.

(silly idea maybe. You could prob just list a ton of jimi hendrx songs idk :stu
Just a thought I guess. . )

But I am curious what people will say.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1. Immortality ~ pearl jam


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2. Ten Years Gone ~ led Zeppelin
(taking over thread)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. New Years Day ~ U2


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Avenged Sevenfold: Buried Alive. Pretty much all their songs are amazing but I had to go with this one, the rifts are different throughout the song and it's all-around bad-as*.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6. #41 ~ the Luther College live version Dave Matthews & Tim Reynolds


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. Crazy on You - Heart
I love it so much when Nancy Wilson does that amazing solo in the beginning on the acoustic, and then the electric guitar starts to play. God what a great intro.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Let There Be Rock - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Patience - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. The Psalm of Lydia - Nevermore

Songs about rebellion.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Riot - Three Days Grace


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Wake Up - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. Rebellion (The Clans Are Marching) - Grave Digger


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

4. American Idiot - Green Day 

(I think? :afr)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Red Flag - Billy Talent.

I think...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sixteen Military Wives - The Decemberists


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

7. Red Rabbits - The Shins


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Bulls On Parade - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10. When your heart stops beating ~ +44

If you were going to make a soundtrack for a movie, what songs would you love to use....

(dream job for me)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1. Desperation Breeds ~ Andrew Bird.

(I would love to include this in a soundtrack, maybe near the very end of the film right at the pinnacle of the story.)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

<-- 2. Spider-Man theme song - The Ramones


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. The Rolling stones-Gimme shelter (the first 50 seconds of the song would fit the film's opening scene perfectly)


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin It goes with anything, really.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Juicy - Notorious BIG


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Egil Saga - Faun


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Unvoiced said:


> 4. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin It goes with anything, really.


I agree.

7. Over the Hills and Far Away - led Zeppelin


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. Putting holes through Happiness- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. Somewhere in the Middle - casting crowns.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10. Waiting... - City and Colour

Worst song you have ever heard


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG, this should be like a top 100 list that would include most any pop song post 2000 and more specifically so called "hip hop artists" of post 2003-2004 and anything with annoying auto tune. 

1. Crank That - Soulja Boy


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

2. Baby - Justin Bieber


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. Who Let The Dogs Out? - Baha Men


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. Stupid Hoe - Nicki Minaj


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Lollipop - Lil' Wayne featuring Static


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6. Hey soul sister - train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Friday - Rebecca Black


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Tubthumping - Chumbawumba


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

9. Macarena - Los Del Rio


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. My Jeans - Jenna Rose

songs you like to dress up to lol idk


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol.

Hmmm.

How bout. 
1. Can't stop - red hot chili peppers


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Wannabe - Spice Girls, a song I have dressed up to.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. Stayin alive - bee gees

(I'm old. Lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Steppin Out - Joe Jackson.

I can picture myself going on a date....in a tuxedo (I have never worn one before), running down the street to catch a cab with my girl in tow (in a cocktail dress, shawl, and heels, but not high enough to hurt herself as we get to the cab....all for dinner and the orchestra :lol. I will be wearing a white cashmere scarf (maybe off white). I would take off my jacket to keep my babe warm if she needed it - but it's late spring when we go so it's all good. 

Ah, one can dream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Eggs Over Easy - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Making Love to the Air - Taja Sevelle


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Let Me Ride - Linda Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mayhem - Imelda May

Songs with a Day of the Week in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Sunday Morning - The Velvet Underground


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

There's a band called 'Til Tuesday, does that count? :lol

2. Sunday, Bloody Sunday - U2


3. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Waiting For Wednesday - Lisa Loeb


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. Sunday - the cranberries


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Sunday seems to be a favorite

6. Sunday Morning - Maroon 5


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Wednesday - Tori Amos


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. monday - Wilco


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

9. Monday Morning - 2Pac featuring D.A.N Hustler


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

10. Church on Sunday - Green Day

A capella songs


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fireflies - Owl City


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3, More Than Words - extreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Title And Registration - Death Cab For Cutie


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. Les Trois Cloches - Edith Piaf


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. 




A capella power metal...:rofl


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Love - musiq soulchild


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. The Dust blows forward 'n' the dust blows back - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Firework - Kate Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Why Does It Always Rain On Me? - Travis

Songs with Weather Conditions in the title.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Beautiful Day - U2


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Looks Like Rain" - The Postmarks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Butterflies and Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Here Comes the Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. Storm in a Teacup - rHcP


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

6. On the Sunny Side of the Street - Ella fitzgerald


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

7. Rusted From The Rain - Billy Talent


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina & the Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. 50 Words For Snow - Kate Bush


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. When It Rains - Paramore

Songs that have numbers in the title


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. 96 tears - Question Mark and The Mysterians


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

2. "Two" - 6955


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. 99 Problems - Jay Z


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

40 Ounce Casualty - The Casualties


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. The One - Backstreet Boys


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Links 2-3-4 - Rammstein


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. One - U2


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

9.

99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 2003 - Nina Girdon

Songs with a type of Bird in the title.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. No Pigeons - Sporty Thievz


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. As Long As The Raven Flies - Amon Amarth


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. spare-ohs - Andrew bird


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. The eagle and the hawk - John Denver


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

6) Birds of Paradise by Serj Tankian.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 Seagull ~ Bad Company


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Blackbird - Alter Bridge


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

9. Bluebird - Paul McCartney


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Eagle on a Pole - Conor Oberst

Blues songs.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1. Yellow Ledbetter ~ Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Just Won't Burn - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. You Shook Me by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

FOUR.

Black Magic Woman ~ Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Playing With Fire - Shannon Curfman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Thrill Is Gone - B.B. King


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. All Your Love ~ John Mayall and the blues breakers with Eric Clapton


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. rough boy ~ zz top

:stu


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Hear My Train Comin - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hoochie Coochie Man - Muddy Waters

Songs with Beverages in the Title.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle - Dethklok


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Sweet Wine - Cream


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. Pass the Courvoisier - Busta Rhymes featuring P. Diddy and Pharrell


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

4) One More Cup of Coffee - Bob Dylan 
(And there was already a 'coffee-song' posted hence the one more cup of coffee )


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

6. "Tea For Two" - Django Reinhardt


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

8. Tears into Wine - Billy Talent


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. Smellin' coffee ~ Chris rice


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Milkshake - Kelis

the perfect wedding songs


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

1.Even When I'm Sleeping - Leonardo's Bride


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. We've Only Just Begun - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. A Thousand Years - Christina Perri


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

6. Marry You by Bruno Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Be Ever Wonderful - Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Damn Can You Feel The Love Tonight? has already been posted...

9. Baby, I Love You - The Ramones


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

10. Truly Madly Deeply - Savage Garden

Songs that cheer you up.

1. I've Seen Better Days - Citizen King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Under My Skin - Gin Wigmore


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. You Get What You Give - New Radicals


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Ready to Die - Andrew W.K.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

5. Sad Songs- Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hook - Blues Traveler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Samsa Morning - Hailey Wojcik


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. #41 ~ dmb


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9.

Won't do ~ J Dilla
:yes


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10. Lie in your graves - DMB

Songs that you associate with.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1. Nutshell - AIC


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Cus I posted a weird one I might hav to do all ten.

Oops . My bad.

2. Spare-ohs - Andrew Bird


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

3. Are You Lonesome Tonight - Elvis Presley


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4. Can't stop ~ rhcp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. Soul to squeeze ~ rhcp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6. Self Esteem - the Offspring


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

7. No one wants an alien/The Lonely one - Wipers (hard to choose between those two)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Ordinary Fool - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Man Who Died of Nothing at All - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10. Scar tissue ~ rhcp

Songs that make you jump up and down and act crazylike.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

1. Violent Pornography - System Of A Down


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Houdini - foster the people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Diamond Child - Tat


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

4. Semi charmed life- third eye blind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wow and Flutter - April Smith & the Great Picture Show


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

6. The Back of Your Mouth - The Used


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Roots Bloody Roots - Sepultura


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

8. "Romo-Goth" - Department of Eagles


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. Where is my mind -pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked

Songs by Willie Nelson


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Heartaches of a Fool


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. Crazy - Patsy Cline (written by Nelson)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pancho and Lefty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Last Thing I Needed First Thing This Morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Always On My Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Whiskey River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Never Cared for You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Angel Flying Too Close to the Ground

Songs with boys names in the title.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Forgot About Dre - Dr. Dre featuring Eminem

2. Bonnie & Clyde - Jay-Z featuring Beyonce


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

3. Ricky - John Frusciante


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. If I Could Be Frank, You're Ugly - Greeley Estates

Does that count? :blank


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

6. Jeremy - Pearl jam


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Adam's Apple - Aerosmith


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Jessie's Girl - Rick Springfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Andrew In Drag - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson



songs with 3 word titles



1. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

2) Blink 182: All of This


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Let's Go Swimming - Allo Darlin


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. You Don't Exist - Leah Andreone


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

6. Love My Way - The Psychedelic Furs 

7. Hold Me Now - Thompson Twins


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. Strawberry fields forever - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Right Through You - Alanis Morissette


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Blue October: For My Brother

10 songs that strongly impact you emotionally.

1) Evanescence: Swimming Home


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Viza: My Mona Lisa


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve

4. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Friend - Keely Hawkes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lost Command - Linda Perry


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

7. Michael Buble - Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Four Drums - Jesca Hoop


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

9. The Ex, River Below, Nothing To Lose, Try Honesty - Billy Talent


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10. Disintegration - the Cure

10 songs that you love by a female singer (and go ahead and list some by the cranberries, I don't mind)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Gloria - Patti Smith


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2. How - cranberries

3. Wanted - cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Everywhere I Go - Lissie


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Cry - Mandy Moore


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6. Burn - Jo De Messina

7. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Dirrty - Christina Aguilera


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Walkin' After Midnight" - Patsy Cline


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmm, who could forget this one...? 

10. Zombie - The Cranberries

Songs about masturbation.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

1. My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. Turning Japanese - The Vapors (the writer of the song denied it, though)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Orgasm addict - Buzzcocks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Dancing With Myself - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. She Bop - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Longview - Green Day


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. I Touch Myself - Divinyls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blister in the Sun - The Violent Femmes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. I Get Off - Halestorm


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Pictures of Lily" - The Who

Songs about sleeping.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

1. Wait for Sleep - Dream Theater


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. In dreams - Roy Orbison


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Soma - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I'm Only Sleeping" - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dream Weaver - Gary Wright


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. Enter Sandman - Metallica


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. Wake me up when september ends- Green Day


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Down With The Sun - Insomnium


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10) My Chemical Romance- Sleep

10 songs you love to sing to every time you hear it.

1) Vanessa Carlton- White Houses


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. One Week - Barenaked Ladies. Its so catchy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sleep to Dream - Fiona Apple


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. Dynamite - Taio Cruz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6) Avenged Sevenfold: Seize the Day


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

7. "The Season" - The Dodos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. No Loot, No Booze, No Fun - The Tossers


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Everywhere- Michelle Branch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. American Pie - Don McLean

Songs with a Color in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Paint it black - The Rolling stones


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

2. Foals - Red Socks Pugie


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

3. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

5. Black Rain - Soundgarden


----------



## Stack (May 22, 2012)

6. Purple Swag - ASAP Rocky


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Black- Pearl Jam


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

oh whoops I'd better change my first one

9. Amber - 311


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Ol' Red - Blake Shelton

Songs with a persons name in the title


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

1. Sweet Melissa (The Allman Brothers)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Adrian - Jewel


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Layla - Derek and The Dominos


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Lulu- Rancid


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

5. "Lola" (The Kinks)

I had to throw another L name in there. :b


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Adam's Song - Blink 182


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

7. Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Angie - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper

Songs with States or Countries in the title.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

1. California - Phantom Planet


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

2. Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

3. Ohio - Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young

(Intentionally avoiding yet another song about California)


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

4. Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

5. N.Y State Of Mind - Nas


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. California Girls - Katy Perry :yes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe this should've just been "songs with California in the the title." :b

7. "Going to Georgia" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

8. georgia on my mind - willie nelson


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. California Love - 2pac & Dr Dre


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. The Devil Went Down To Georgia - The Charlie Daniels Band

Songs with a weather condition in the title.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

1. November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

2. Rock You Like A Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

5. Ride the Lightning - Metallica


----------



## suddentwist (Sep 27, 2011)

6. Have you ever seen the rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Snowstorm" - Galaxie 500


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Raining Blood - Slayer


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

9.Black Rain - Ozzy


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

10- Black as Death- Iron Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since the last poster forgot to give us a new subject:

Songs with bodies of water in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Ocean" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Lake of Fire - Meat Puppets


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3. A Vow To Conquer The Ocean - In Mourning


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Where The River Goes - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Blue Danube - Johann Strauss II


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Waterfall - TLC


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Lights on the Lake (Horror pt. III) - Swallow the Sun


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

8. Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Across Five Oceans - Madina Lake


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. This Is The Sea by The Waterboys

Songs about stars or galaxies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts


----------



## CWRC (Apr 20, 2009)

2. Spiders - System Of A Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Paint The Sky With Stars - Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Thousand Stars - Kathy Young


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

5. Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Keeper of The Stars - Tracy Byrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dont Let The Stars Get In Your Eyes - Perry Como


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Starlight - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stars - Simply Red


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

10. Star****ers, Inc. by Nine Inch Nails

Songs with 3 syllables in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ampersand - Amanda Palmer


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Sailin' on - Bad brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Body - Android Lust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wherever - Vanilla Ninja


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Sex Type Thing - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. Animal - Neon Trees


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Blitzkrieg Bop - the Ramones


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

9. Wayward Song - The Earlies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgive Me - Patti Rothberg

Songs about Pretty People (Sexy, Beautiful, Pretty, etc.).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Thank God I'm Pretty - Emilie Autumn


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Just The Way You Are - Bruno Mars


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

3. "Beautiful and Very Smart" - Harlem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

5. Girl From Ipanema - Frank Sinatra


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

6. the most beautiful girl in the world - prince (i think)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Sexy and I know it- LMFAO


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Christina Aguilera - Beautiful


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

9. Beautiful day- U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She’s So Beautiful – Cliff Richard

Songs with Light or Dark in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Fear of the dark - Iron maiden


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

2. Summertime Sadness - By Lana Del Rey


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Follow You Into The Dark - Death cab For Cutie


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

4. In the Dark - DEV


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. Dark Prophets, Black Hearts - In Vain


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6. Darker Times - In Flames


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. Led Zeppelin - In The Light


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Sunlight Moonlight - Septic Flesh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Turn Off the Light - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. Light Discovering Darkness - Soilwork

Songs about sex.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

1. Lay Your Body Down - Pretty Willie


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

2. Here In My Room - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Just Had Sex - The Lonely Island


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

5. Sex Type Thing - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

6. Makin' Whoopie - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

7. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

God only Knows- Karl Wilson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Wanna Sex You Up - Color Me Badd

Songs with Numbers in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. 96 tears - Question Mark and The Mysterians


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

If 6 was 9 - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

4. 99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. 21 Seconds to Go - So Solid Crew


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. 50 words for snow - Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. At 30,000 Ft - Queensryche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Star 69 - R.E.M.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "100,000 Fireflies" - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. When I'm 64 - The Beatles

Songs with street names in the titles.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Positively 4th Street - Bob Dylan


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Telegraph Road - Dire Straits


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Cyprus Avenue - Van Morrison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cherry Rd - Martini Sorbara


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Bleecker Street" - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Venetian Snares - Abomination Street


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Baker Street - Gerry Rafferty


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

8. Tobacco Road - Lou Rawls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Grafton Street - Dido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Princelet Street - Catherine Howe

Songs with Animals in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Night goat - Melvins


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

3. Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

4. Cat Scratch Fever- Ted Nugent


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Snow Owl" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Bulls On Parade - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Year of the cat - Al Stewart


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Black Horses Stampede - Textures


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "This Here Giraffe" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Dogs - Pink Floyd

Songs about food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Savoy Truffle - The Beatles


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Addicted to Spuds- Weird Al


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Brown Sugar by The Rolling Stones


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

4. I Want Candy - the Strangeloves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6. Red Beans & Rice - Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Cup of Coffee, A Sandwich and You - Gertrude Lawrence


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Cherry Pie- Warrent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. The candy man - Sammy Davis Jr.

Songs with human body parts in the title. (nothing gross though)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Eye in the sky - The Alan Parsons project


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

3. Open Arms - Journey


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. View from Hverfell I: Head Above the Heavens - Dodecahedron


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

5. fingers of love - crowded house


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Wrapped around your finger - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Big Bottom - Spinal Tap


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. Behind These Hazel Eyes - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

9. Eyes without a face - Billy Idol


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. In My Head - Queens of the Stone Age

Songs with 'black' in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Fade to black - Metallica


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

2. Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. Paint it black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

5. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

6. Spin the black circle - Pearl jam


----------



## mel (Feb 27, 2009)

7. Black Star - Radiohead


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

8. Black Eyed Boy - Texas


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Black Milk - Massive Attack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Coffee - All Saints

Songs with the word Star(s) in the title.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Evening star - Judas priest


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

2. All Star - Smashmouth


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Starlight - Muse


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Star 80 - Faith no more


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spiders Across the Stars - A Radio With Guts


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

6. We Are All Made Of Stars - Moby


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. Lucky Star - Madonna


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. Starstruck - Lady Gaga


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

9. Under The Northern Star - Amon Amarth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10) Your Star- Evanescence

_10 songs you used to hate but now love._

1) Clocks- Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. That's Where It's At - Whale


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Blow - Kesha


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

4. Epiphany - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tango Shoes - Bif Naked


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. True by Spandau Ballet


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Man-eater - hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Eggshells - Patti Rothberg


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9. Bohemian Rhapsody -Queen

(great song, used to hate it)


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

10. Blondie - Heart of Glass

Songs with titles that don't appear in the lyrics.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

1) Blink 182- Adam's Song


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Carpenters - Superstar


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

3. Immigrant Song- Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Brain Stew - Green Day


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Up the dumper - Melvins (90% of their song titles don't appear in the lyrics)


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Digital Bath - Deftones


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. The great gig in the sky - Pink Floyd (maybe that is because the song has no lyrics)


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

8. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter in a small town - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kitchenware and Candy Bars - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

10. Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega

Songs by solo female artists _(and no this one doesn't count)_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Dance Without You - Skylar Grey


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. I'd have said Whitney Houston. Ummm we need a song, I Want to Dance With Somebody.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

3. Amanda Marshall - Beautiful Goodbye


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Irreplaceable - Beyonce


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

5. At last - Etta James


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Machine Man - Linda Perry


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

7. Johnny got a boom boom - Imelda May


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

8. Lady Soul - Aretha Franklin


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9. Pearl - Janis Joplin


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Tapestry - Carole King

Song titles that start with the word "Who".


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Who Are You - The Who


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2 Who'll Stop The Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Who wants to live forever - Queen


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Who Do You Think You Are - Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Who Let the Dogs Out - The Baha Men


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

6. Björk - Who Is It


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

7) Nice Girls - Health


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. Who's Sorry Now - Connie Francis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Who Let in the Rain - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

10. Who Will Save Your Soul - Jewel

*Instrumental songs that you love:*

1. Stream Of Consciousness - Dream Theater


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Bronyraur by Led Zeppelin


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

3. The Who - Quadrophenia


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

4. Air - Playground Love


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. Chariots of Fire.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Night After Sidewalk - Kaki King


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

7. Orion - Metallica


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Any colour you like - Pink Floyd


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Journey, Tommy Emmanuel


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

10. Miles Davis - Concierto de Aranjuez

*Songs over 8 minutes in length*


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. In A Gadda Da Vida by Iron Butterfly


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Colossus - In Mourning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sister Ray - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Telegraph Road - Dire Straits


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Lostprophets - Sway...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Shine on you crazy diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. American Pie - Don McLean 

Titles starting with the letter A.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

1. David Bowie - All the Madmen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. And So Is Life - Dismember


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) Chevelle: Another Know it All


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

6.) Angels-Robbie Williams


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

7. A national acrobat - Black sabbath


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. Alive-Pearl Jam


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. All along the watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

10. Joy Division - Atmosphere

*Song titles with only numbers in them.*
(No words! E.g., Arctic Monkeys' "505" would count; Blur's "Song 2" would not.)


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. 36 - System of a down


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

2. 42147 - Nevermore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. 15 - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. 1999 - Prince


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. 2112 by Rush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 22 - Sophe Lux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 212 - Azealia Banks


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. 39 - The Cure


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

10. shinedown -45
*Songs that talk about killing someone:*


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Where the wild roses grow - Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

2. Eminem - Kim


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

3. Something Corporate - Me And The Moon


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

4. kings of leon -joe's head


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

5. I Killed You - Torture Killer


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

6. Burn - Jo De Messina


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Deep Cover 187 - Dr. Dre and Snoop Dogg


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

8. Compulsive Psychosis - Hypocrisy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

9. "Don't Fear the Reaper"- Blue Öyster Cult


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. "One Week" - Barenaked Ladies

*Super Mario songs.*


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Overworld - Super Mario World (awesome game)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Kootie Pie Rap - Super Mario World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Keep on Running - Super Mario World


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4. Castle - Super Mario World :nw One of my favorites from this game.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Listen to the Grapevine - Super Mario World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Motor City, Here We Come - Super Mario World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Greatest Show in the World - Super Mario World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. There's a Wizard, Here Tonight - Super Mario World


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Kootie Pie Rap - Super Mario World

*SONGS WITH NO VOWELS IN THE TITLE*


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

1. Rush - YYZ


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

2. Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm" by Crash Test Dummies


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Thnks Fr Th Mmrs - Fall Out Boy


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4. 4Q - Casualties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. TVC 15 - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 37mm - A.F.I.


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

7. Thnks Fr Th Mmrs by Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. LSD - Public Enemy


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

10. LDN - Lily Allen

*Your favourite B-sides.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Be-Bop-A-Lula - Gene Vincent


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Wipe out - The Surfaris. Not my favorite, but it's the only B-side I can think of right now...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dear God - XTC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

5. Lift - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ruby Tuesday - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Maggie May - Rod Stewart


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Hey hey what can I do - Led zeppelin


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

^I'm glad you overcame that mental block of yours. 

10. Please Please Please Let Me Get What I Want - The Smiths

*Songs with LGBT themes.*


----------



## Dirt Road Rambler (Jun 20, 2012)

1. The Kinks- Lola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Didn't Just Kiss Her - Jen Foster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Kissed a Girl - Jill Sobule


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Candy Lips - Doris Day and Johnnie Ray


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. I Kissed a Girl - Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. Born This Way - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blue and Yellow - The Used


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

9 Remember Who You Are - Team Dresch


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Arnold Layne - Pink Floyd

*Songs that have any type of celestial body in the title.*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1. The Galaxy/Universe Song - Monty Python


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Drops Of Jupiter (Tell Me) - Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Venus and Mars - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Stars - Simply Red


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. On Mercury - Red hot chili peppers


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

6. Jupiter - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

7. Planet Telex - Radiohead


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

8. Black Star - Radiohead


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

9. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

10. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden

*Songs with a gemstone in the title .*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Emerald - Thin Lizzy


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Pearl - Katy Perry


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Black diamond - The Replacements


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5. Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

6. Diamonds & Rust - Joan Baez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Emerald - Thin Lizzy


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

8. Crystal - New Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ruby's Shoes - Lori McKenna


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. diamonds on my neck - smitty
songs with flowers in the title


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Smashing Pumpkins - Lily


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Hyacinth house - The Doors


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. OutKast - Roses


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

4. Róisín Dubh (Black Rose): A Rock Legend - Thin Lizzy


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Dandelion - Audioslave


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. every rose has its thorn - poison


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

7. Black Rose Immortal - Opeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Psycho Daisies - The Yardbirds


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope this counts lol.

9. Flor d'Luna (Moonflower) - Santana


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

10. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

*Songs where the title doesn't appear in the lyrics.*


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Superstar - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Interstate Love Song - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. My heart and the real world - Minutemen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. The great gig in the sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

5. Song 2 - Blur


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

6. Ode to Billie Joe - Bobbie Gentry

I'm so happy I have my music organized by singer.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

7. Song for Donna - Gary Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. What's Up - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Poetic Tragedy - The Used


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

10. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen

songs with fruits in the title


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Strawberry fields forever - Beatles


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

2. Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. cherry pie - warrant


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

4. Coconut - Harry Nilsson

Hope that counts.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Peaches - The Presidents of the USA


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

6. Black Horse and the Cherry Tree - KT Tunstall


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

7. cherry bomb - the runaways


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

8. Barley and Grape Rag - Rory Gallagher


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Don't Sit Under the Apple Tree - Andrews Sisters


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

10. I Heard It Through the Grapevine - The Slits

Song titles starting with the letter S.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Silence Is Golden - Garbage


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

2. Still Got the Blues - Gary Moore


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. Spotlight (mix cut) (original mix) - Jorn van Deynhoven


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4) Sleep: My Chemical Romance


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Sea ferring - B-hole surfers


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. sir duke - stevie wonder


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

7. Sad but true - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

S.O.S. - Gin Wigmore


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

9. Self Portrait - Under a Violet Moon


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Stardust - Hoagy Carmichael

Songs that have a deep meaning to you.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Everybody Hurts by REM


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

2. I won't give up - Jason Mraz


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

3) Stevie Nicks: Landslide


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

4) Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Wish I Never Saw the Sunshine - Beth Orton


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

6. One Day - Gary Moore


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

7. Sunday morning - The Velvet underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

9. "Sawdust and Diamonds" - Joanna Newsom


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. blame it on the boogie - Michael Jackson


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10 songs you just heard for the 1st time and liked.

1) Wilile Stratton: November


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Japan - CocoRosie


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

3. Tristania - Equilibrium


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. The Post - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. To My Bones - Wallis Bird


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

6. Bubblegum B*tch - Marina and the Diamonds


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Wrong - Depeche Mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Of Monsters and Men - Mountain Sound


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

10. One Country - Midnight Oil

Songs that inspire you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Wooden Heart - Listener


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Metalingus - Alter Bridge


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

3. Express Yourself- Madonna


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

4. I won't give up - Jason Mraz


----------



## readingfan (Aug 10, 2012)

5. Fool's Gold by Blackmore's Night


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

6. Beggar on a Beach of Gold - Mike and the Mechanics


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. Rise Today - Alter Bridge


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

8. One Day - Gary Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Everyday - Bif Naked


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Cary Brothers - Break off the bough

Name songs which have a metal in it (like iron..).


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Iron fist - Motorhead


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

2. Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Fistful Of Steel - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

5. City of Gold - BBM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Iron Lung - Radiohead


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> 6. My Iron Lung - Radiohead


Was going to say that lol

7. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. Iron man - Black sabbath


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Black steel in the hour of chaos - Public enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Magnet and Steel - Walter Egan

Songs with 3 Word titles.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

1. With Love (Remember) - Gary Moore


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Nothing left inside - Black flag


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. All Mixed Up - 311


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. Back down South - Kings of Leon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) Even in Death: Amy Lee


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. You're My Thrill - Doris Day


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

8. Hold the Line - Toto


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

^ Love that song!

9. Pushing me Away - Linkin Park


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. _Let It Be - The Beatles_

Songs that talk about cars.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Highway star - Deep purple


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

4. Mustang Sally - Mack Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pontiac Blues - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Picture Me Rollin' - Tupac


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

7. Shut up and Drive - Rihanna


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Ridin' In My Car" - NRBQ


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Drive my car - Beatles


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. 409 - Beach Boys

Songs with car names in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "'69 El Camino" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cadillac Jack - Andre Williams


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

3. T.Rex - Cadillac


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

4. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

5. Black Cadillacs - Modest Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. V-8 Ford (Going To Your Funeral) - Buddy Moss


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

7. Limo wreck - Soundgarden


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

8. Mustang Sally - Mack Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rusty Chevrolet - Da Yoopers


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. 409 - Beach Boys

Popular Video Game Songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Final Fantasy battle victory tune


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

2. Original Tetris Theme Song - Tetis Soundtrack


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Still Alive - Jonathan Coulton (Portal end credits)


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. One-Winged Angel - Final Fantasy VII


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

5. Pokemon Route 1 Theme (yesssss)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Riders On The Storm - Snoop Dogg feat. The Doors (Need For Speed Underground 2)


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

7. Build That Wall - Bastion OST


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. There Goes My Baby - The Walkmen (Stubbs The Zombie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Runnin’ Down A Dream - Tom Petty (Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas)


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Cult of Personality - Living Colour (GTA: San andreas)

Songs with natural disasters in the title


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Lifehouse - Storm


----------



## ChildInTime (Sep 1, 2012)

2.Thunderstruck -AC/DC


----------



## JustinBarley (Feb 6, 2011)

3. Hurricane - Theory of a Deadman


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Tornado of souls - Megadeth


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Scorpions - Rock You Like A Hurricane


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

6. Landslide - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. The flood - Katie Melua


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Landslide of Love - Transvision Vamp


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9) Klaus Nomi: Lightening Strikes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Hurricane - Bob Dylan

Songs that talk about other songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Romeo And Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> 1. Romeo And Juliet - Dire Straits


One of my favourite songs.

2. Worn Down Piano - The Mark & Clark Band. The most ludicrous song I've ever heard.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Street Fighting Man - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Joe's garage - Frank Zappa


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

5. Emptiness - E-Mantra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bleed Like Me - Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. A Song To Say Goodbye - Placebo


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. American pie - Don McLean


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

9. Eminem - Marshall Mathers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. All I Really Want - Alanis Morissette

Songs with unusual titles.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Jason Mraz - Geek in the Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. Ma meeshka mow skwoz - Mr. Bungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Nude Disintegrating Parachutist Woman - Budgie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Got Ma Nuts From a Hippy - The Fratellis


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

6. Bar-x the rocking M - The Melvins


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. We Are Godzilla, You Are Japan - Losprophets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cottonheaded Ninny Muggins - Dot Dot Curve


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

9. cocteau twins - the itchy glowbo blow


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da - The Police

*Song featuring (either set in or about) London.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Cemeteries of London - Coldplay


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

2. patrick wolf - London
I feel so creative today


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. London Rain (Nothing Heals Me Like You Do) - Heather Nova


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. London calling - The Clash


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. London Bridge - Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. London Beckoned Songs About Money Written By Machines - Panic At The Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Landing In London (All I Think About Is You) - 3 Doors Down


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

10. Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon

*Song titles that begin with the letter Z.*


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Zero the hero - Black sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Zero Percent - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Zombie Eaters - Ill Nino


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Zombie Dance - Escape the Fate


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6. Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

7. Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Single File 

( just showing some Colorado/SNES love)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Zero she flies - Al Stewart


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Zoot allures - Frank Zappa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Zorro's Ascent - Alice Cooper 

Songs with the name of a City in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Amsterdam - David Bowie


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Vienna - Ultravox


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Vienna - Billy Joel


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Los Angeles - Frank Black


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. New York's alright if you like saxophones - Fear


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

6. Chicago - Sufjan Stevens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hello Seattle - Owl City


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Paris 1919 - John Cale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tupelo Blues - John Lee Hooker


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

10. NY State of Mind - Nas

Songs that have animals in the title.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Eric the half-a-bee - Monty Python


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3. China pig - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Whale & wasp - Alice in chains


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5. Sheep - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Wolf at the Door - Radiohead


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

7. Song Bird-Oasis


----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

8. Black Horse and a cherry tree- kt tunstal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Fine, I'll choose category again...

Songs with temperatures (hot, cold etc.) in title.

1. Drop it Like it's Hot - Snoop Dog (a.k.a Lion :roll)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Cold as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. Hot - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hard Liquor, Cold Women, Warm Beer - Bob Woodruff


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Food Is Still Hot - Karen O


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6) Cold Wind Blows: Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 36 Degrees - Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Keep Yourself Warm - Frightened Rabbit


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Happiness is a warm gun - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hotter than Hell - Kiss

Songs with an Emotion in the title.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. I Hate Myself and Want to Die - Nirvana


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

2. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

3. Happy - Carpenters


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Angry Chair ~ Alice in Chains


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Frustrated - The Knack


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. We're A Happy Family - The Ramones


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

7. Alone - Heart


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Congratulations, I Hate You - Alesana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Happy Jack - The Who


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

10. I hate everything about you - 3 Days Grace

Songs with an animal in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Eric the half-a-bee - Monty Python


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

2.Octapus' Garden...the Beatles


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol we just did this one.

3. Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. The Bird and The Worm - The Used


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Monkey Gone to Heaven - The Pixies


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

White Sheep - Cheap Sex


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Wolves Make Great Actors - Greeley Estates


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

9 Frogs- Alice in Chains


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. House of Wolves - My Chemical Romance

Songs with something related to school/work in the title...


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Cubicles - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. A Hard Day's Night - Beatles


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. School - Supertramp


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Working man - Rush


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Schools Out For Summer - Alice Cooper


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

6. School Spirit - Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Smells like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

9. She works hard for the money - Donna Summer


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Old School - 2pac

Songs with references to religion, God etc. in the title.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Losing My Religion - R.E.M.


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

2. Dear God - XTC


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. Godspeed - Jorn van Deynhoven (Josh Cunningham remix)


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

4. "Gods of Terror" - God Dethroned


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Oh My God - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

6. East Jesus Nowhere-Green Day


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7. Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. God's Gonna Cut You Down - Johnny Cash


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9) The God That Failed: Metallica


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Arma-Goddamn-***-Geddon - Marilyn Manson

Songs with colours in the title


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Paint it black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Red Flag - Billy Talent


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 yellow ledbetter / by pearl jam


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. A Boy Brushed Red Living In Black and White - Underoath

(hat trick!)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 red skies _ the fixx


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 brown eyed girl - van Morrison


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Black and Blue - Bring Me the horizon


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 suite: Judy blue eyes ~ Crosby stills Nash


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Red and Dying Evening - Alesana


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles

Songs with epic guitar solos in them.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 turn it again - rhcp


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Painkiller - Judas priest


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol this has nothing to do with the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

TakeOne said:


> Lol this has nothing to do with the title.


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't read the instructions. I thought the criterium was allowed to be anything, not necessarily connected to the title. Mea culpa. 
But let's just ignore that and finish this one, okay?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha its cool, just sayin


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Amazing - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sweet Child O' Mine - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

6. Maggot brain - Funkadelic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. All Along The Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Achilles Last Stand - Led Zeppelin


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10) Buried Alive: Avenged Sevenfold

10 songs with animals in the title

1) Little Lion Man: Mumford and Sons


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Surfin' Bird - The Ramones (Cover)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 slow cheetah -rhcp


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Wart Hog - The Ramones


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 silver stallion - highwaymen


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Hammerhead - The Offspring

As in... hammerhead shark...


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 The Boxer - Simon garfunkel

(amazing song, amazing animal )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alligator Aviator Autopilot Antimatter - R.E.M.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

9. Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

TakeOne said:


> 9. Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


10 . I wanna be your dog - iggy pop

Songs with a word in the title that rhymes w/ Lyle

1. exile - by Enya


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

2. Gangnam Style - Psy


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. It's Been Awhile - Staind


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Desecration smile - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 thousand mile wish - finger 11


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 ooh child - the 5 stairsteps

(does child rhyme with Lyle? Lol)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 I like your Style - tower of power


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 Reconcile - down here


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9. I love your smile - Shanice


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Moonlight Mile - The Rolling Stones

Songs with titles that comprise exactly seven syllables.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 bullett with butterfly wings - smashing pumpkins


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2 the same deep water as you - the cure


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 say goodbye to Hollywood - Billy Joel


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 brothers on a hotel bed - death cab for cutie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) Cemeteries of London: Coldplay


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Another One Bites the Dust - Queen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Bridge over troubled water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

The Mouth Licking What You've Bled - Meshuggah


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9. Waiting for a Star to fall - Boy meets Girl


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10 wild pack of family dogs - modest mouse

Something you buy @ grocery store in title

1 scar tissue - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Life is just a bowl of cherries - Doris Day


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. The Coffee Song - Frank Sinatra
(Do you usually buy coffee at the grocery store? I'm not sure...)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Coffee and TV - Blur


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Killer Likes Candy - I Am Ghost


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 apples and oranjes - smashing pumpkins


----------



## Emu (Sep 13, 2012)

7. Pepper- The Butthole Surfers


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

8. C.R.E.A.M - Wu Tang Clan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bread and Butter - The Newbeats


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Cigarettes in the theatre- Two Door Cinema Club

Songs with places in the title..


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "New England" - Jonathan Richman


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. We Are Godzilla, You Are Japan - Lostprophets


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

3) Lovers in Japan: Coldplay


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Do you know the way to San Jose - Carpenters


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 especially in Michigan _ red hot chili peppers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Six - Iowa by Dar Williams


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Nebraska - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

O England, My Lionheart

Kate Bush


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

9. New York New York - Moby


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

10. San Francisco - Scott McKenzie 

Songs titles with a swear word in them
(make sure you ***** the word out!)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. It's **** time - Green Day


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. You f*****g people make me sick - Swans


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

3. F*** Tha Police - N.W.A


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. F*** You Tonight - Notorious BIG feat. R. Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

6. B**** Please - Snoop Dogg feat Nate Dogg (RIP) & Xzibit

7. B**** Please II - Eminem feat. Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, Nate Dogg (RIP) & Xzibit


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Arma-***-***-Geddon - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Too Drunk To **** - Dead Kennedys


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Sorry N' S*** - Tech N9ne

Songs that reference cars or driving in the title.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Drive Slow - Kanye West


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Life in The Fast Lane - Eagles (hella cool amiright?)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Drivin' on 9" - The Breeders


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4) Rollin' in my Cadillac: Mest


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Get Out of my Dreams and into my Car - Billy Ocean


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

6. Crash - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Drove All Night - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Drive My Car" - The Beatles


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Highway star - Deep purple


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10 drive - the cars

Songs with a material in the title.

1. Velvet rope - Janet Jackson


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 corduroy - pearl jam


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 styrofoam boots/... - modest mouse


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 classy plastic lumber - modest mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Velcro Shoes - Pete Yorn


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. The crystal ship - The doors


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Heaven in a Black Leather Jacket" - The 6ths


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

10. Black Velvet- Allanah Myles

Can't think of a new topic, anyone??


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

1.Highway to hell -AC/DC

haha sorry if my topic sucks >.<


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

xXKITKATSXx said:


> 1.Highway to hell -AC/DC
> 
> haha sorry if my topic sucks >.<


What is the topic? Lol
:teeth


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's say the topic was "Songs with 'hell' in the title."

2. All American Rejects - Gives You Hell


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 hells bells -ac/dc


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Hell on earth - Mobb Deep


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

6. Go To Hell by Alice Cooper


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Whir said:


> 5 Michelle - The Beatles


Haha, good one.

7. Good day in hell - The Eagles


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

8. Nightwish - Planet Hell


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

9. Bat out of hell - Meat Loaf


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

10. The Hell Song - Sum 41

Songs with weapons in the title.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Machine Gun Funk - The Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bombs Over Baghdad (B.O.B.) - OutKast


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Bucky Done Gun - M.I.A


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Janie's Got a Gun - Aerosmith


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

5. Giving up the gun - Vampire Weekend


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Knife Party - Deftones


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 bullett the blue sky - u2


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

8. My Smile is A Rifle - John Frusciante


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

9. Slang Blade - Binary Star


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

10. Love gun -Cee lo


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

xXKITKATSXx said:


> 10. Love gun -Cee lo


So... New topic??

Well, if you don't suggest one:
Songs with names in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

2) Joey: Bon Jovi


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

3. Stan - Eminem


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

4. Heather Nicole - Hopsin


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Jeffrey Lee Pierce - Off!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Henry - Bif Naked


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

7. Fatima - K'naan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Annabel Lee - Stevie Nicks


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Dear Rosemary - Foo Fighters


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Roxanne - The Police

Edit: 10. Roxanne - The Police

Songs that have only one type of vowel in the title (e.g. 'Alabama' or 'School').
Note: Title must contain at least two vowels.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Morphology - Azotti (Ost Meyer remix)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

2. Blood- In This Moment


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. This is it - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Follow - Joker's Daughter


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Mr. Roboto - Styx


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Driving" - The Kinks


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

7. Death Blooms - Mudvayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Nolove - Eisblume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Yeah Yeah Yeah - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. The Red - Chevelle

Songs with titles that have the same word more than once.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Mercy Mercy Me" - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Bye Bye Bye - N Sync :lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Wild Wild Life" - Talking Heads


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Love Love Love - Of Monsters And Men


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Please please me - The Beatles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7. Say Say Say - Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. Louie Louie - The Kingsmen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Yeah Yeah Yeah - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. You can't always get what you want - The Rolling Stones

Songs with all five vowels in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Radio Free Europe" - R.E.M.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Bridge over troubled water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Destination Venus" - The Rezillos


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Youth of America - Wipers


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

5. The Woman I love - Jason Mraz


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> 5. The Woman I love - Jason Mraz


There's no 'u' in that title! 










5. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry Daniel!! :')

6. Beautiful Goodbye - Maroon 5


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 storm in a teacup - red hot chili peppers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 I can't be with you ~ The Cranberries


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 Heaven Beside You ~ Alice in Chains


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. I Can Make A Mess Like Nobody's Business - The Best Happiness Money Can Buy

Songs about lost or dead love


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Who's thinking about you now? - Jason Mraz


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Solitude - Black sabbath


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

3. Air Supply - All Out of Love


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Goodbye to Love - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Faded Love" - Bob Wills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Solitude" - Duke Ellington

Songs with "soul" in the title.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Hey Soul Sister - Train


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

2. Give Me Your Soul - King Diamond


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Soul to Squeeze - RHCP


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Gypsy in my Soul - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Birdhouse in Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Soul Finger" - The Bar-Kays


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Soul Man - Blues Brothers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Sam & Dave originally, of course. :b

8. "Better Git It In Your Soul" - Charles Mingus


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Crank That (Soulja Boy) - Soulja Boy

(yeah I went there.)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Soul Limbo" - Booker T & The MGs

Songs about dancing.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Dance With Somebody - Mando Diao


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Dancing fool - Frank Zappa


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Dancing Queen - Abba


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Touch me when we're Dancing - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shake It - Metro Station


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

6. I Don't Feel Like Dancin' - Scissor Sisters


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. I Won't Dance - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

8. Dancing in the street - Martha and The Vandellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hippy Hippy Shake - Chan Romero


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

10. Do You Wanna Dance? - Bobby Freeman (1959)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

TheFather said:


> 10. Do You Wanna Dance? - Bobby Freeman (1959)


No follow up??

Ok then... Songs beginning with one of these letters:
L-O-V-E


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Love is a Many Splendered Thing - The Four Aces


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

2. Living on the Edge - Aerosmith


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

3. One Dream - Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

4. L.O.V.E. Machine - W.A.S.P.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye" - Cole Porter


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Vera - Pink Floyd


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

7. Exploder - Audioslave


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

8. Heart Shaped Box- Nirvana


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> 8. Heart Shaped Box- Nirvana


:no


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8? 9? Livin' on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10) Viva la Vida- Coldplay

_ 10 songs that remind you of your life._

1) Landslide- Stevie Nicks


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Wrong - Depeche Mode


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Nobody Home - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Screwed - Link 80


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

6. I won't give up - Jason Mraz


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Who Wrote Holden Caulfield? - Green Day


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

8. Bitter Sweet Symphony - The Verve


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

10. Games People Play - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Songs often played in cartoons / animated movies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. When You Believe - The Prince of Egypt


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Can You Feel the Love Tonight? - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Stand Alone - Quest for Camelot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I'll Make a Man Out of You - Mulan


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

5. Hellfire - The Hunchback of Notre-Dame


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6) Tale as Old as Time: Beauty and the Beast


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. I Just Can't Wait to be King - The Lion King

(Not sure if I'm doing it right...)


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

8. In the Hall of the Mountain King - Edvard Grieg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Once Upon a December - Anastasia


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Friend In Me - Toy Story

Songs with the numbers 1-10 in the titles...but posted in order!

1. My 1st Song - Jay-Z


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Another Brick in the Wall Part 2 - Pink Floyd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Three Is a Magic Number" - Schoolhouse Rock


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

"Ballade no. 4 in F minor, op.52" - Frederic Francois Chopin.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Five Feet High and Rising" - Johnny Cash


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. From a Buick 6 - Bob Dylan


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Seven Hours - Greeley Estates


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Eight Miles High" - The Byrds


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Love Potion No. 9 - The Clovers


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Clock Strikes 10 - Cheap Trick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a One word title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fetish - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. RAMplify - RAM


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

4. One - Three Dog Night


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Resonance - Kesshin


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

6. Ikea - Jonathan Coulton


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

8. Creep - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

9. Dinah - any jazz musician


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Neon - John Mayer

Songs that cheer you up!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Eric the half-a-bee - Monty Python


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Cabaret - Ella Fitzgerald w/ Tommy Flanagan trio


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

3) Tearin' Up my Heart: N Sync. Any boy band song from my childhood really, lol


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. I Just Can't Wait To Be King - Elton John


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

5. I'm a happy boy - Beat Farmers


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

6. Walk Away- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Anglerfish - Hailey Wojcik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Lulu's Back in Town" (the Sesame Street version)


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

10) Accidents Can Happen - Sixx AM

10 songs you constantly have on repeat


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Pink Floyd - The Viloent Sequence


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

3. Who's thinking about you now? - Jason Mraz


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. Take the long way home - Supertramp


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

5. Love My Way - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Be Still - The Killers


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Under My Skin - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Screws Get Loose - Those Darlins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Thought I Was an Alien - SoKo

Song with some type of Cold (Ice, Frozen, etc.) in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Frozen - Madonna


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Winter Must Be Cold" - The Apples in Stereo


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

3. Slaughter On Ice - Merlin


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Ice Ice Baby - Vanilla Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Iceflowers - Eisblume


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

7. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

8. Cold as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hot Gets a Little Cold - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Fifty words for snow - Kate Bush

Songs of which the title is a question.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Does Your Daddy Know? - Limp Wrist


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

2. Where is my mind? - Pixies


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Where Did You Sleep Last Night? - Nirvana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Who Knows Where the Time Goes?" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

5. Do You Love Me? - My Ruin


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Where Did All the Love Go? - Kasabian


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Are You Real?" - Benny Golson


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

8. Why Did I Kill Them? - Merlin


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Will You Follow Me? - Rob Dougan


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

10. Isn't It a Lovely Night? - The Decemberists

Songs with a color in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Mood Indigo" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

2. Geek in the Pink - Jason Mraz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Crimson and Clover" - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. Black Milk - Massive Attack


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) The Red: Chevelle


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

6. Green mind - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

7. Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "A Whiter Shade of Pale" - Procol Harum


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

9. Purple Rain - Prince & The Revolution


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. Blue - A Perfect Circle

Songs with planets in the title. (even dwarf planets, poor Pluto)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Venus in Furs - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

2. Mars Needs Women - Rob Zombie


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. On Mercury - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

4. Emergency on Planet Earth - Jamiroquai


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Saturn - Skillet


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

7. Venus In Furs - Electric Wizard


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

8. Mars, the Bringer of War - Gustav Holst


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Transmissions From Uranus" - Man or Astro-man?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

10. Venus and Mars - Paul McCartney and Wings. 

Songs dealing with violence in the title.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. The Violent Sequence - Pink Floyd.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

3. Violence - Dope


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

4. War - Edwin Starr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I'll Kill Her - SoKo


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

6. Kill The DJ - Green Day


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Headknocker - Foreigner


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Civil War - Guns n Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Damage I've Done - The Heads


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Vandalism - John Askew

Songs that have a weekday in the title.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. I Don't Like Mondays - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

2. Suicide Tuesday - My Ruin


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Wednesday Morning 3 A.M. - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:b

4. "Monday, Monday" - The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

5. Sunday morning - The Velvet underground


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Friday - Rebecca Black


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

7. Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Ruby Tuesday - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Saturday Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

10. Saturday Night - Misfits

Songs that mention fire in the title.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Great Balls of Fire - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

2. Fire - Augustana


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Light my fire - The Doors


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

4. Symphony X - Set the World on Fire (The Lie of Lies)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Settin' the Woods on Fire" - Hank Williams


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Sex on fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

7. Hell's On Fire - Steel Panther


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "On Fire" - Spiritualized


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

9. Firewind - Into the Fire


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Fire - Dead by Sunrise

We had fire, now songs with some form of water in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "You Don't Miss Your Water" - William Bell


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

2. Agalloch - Not Unlike the Waves

I hope that counts as some form of water


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

3. Lover's spit - Broken Social Scene


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "You Left the Water Running" - Otis Redding, among others


----------



## Managment (Aug 25, 2012)

5. "Will There Be Enough Water" - The Dead Weather


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

6. Have you ever seen the Rain?-Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7) This River is Wild: The Killers


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. The River - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

9. At the River - Groove Armada


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

10. Rain When I Die - Alice In Chains

Songs that include female names.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Angie - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

2. Jacqeuline - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Colleen (I Saw Him First) - Amanda Marshall


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

4. Gloria - Patti Smith


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

5. Dear Rosemary - Foo Fighters


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Judy Is A Punk - The Ramones


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

7. The Beatles - Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Photo Jenny" - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

9. Tommy Tutone - Jenny


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash

Songs that include male names.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Bad, Bad Leroy Brown" - Jim Croce


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

2) Micheal: Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. James - Billy Joel


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Who Wrote Holden Caulfield? - Green Day


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. Daniel - Elton John


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

6. Hey Jude - the Beatles


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ballad of Cleo & Joe - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

9. Lee - Tenacious D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Andrew In Drag - Magnetic Fields

Songs with something in the title that can Fly through the air.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

2. Rocket Skates - Deftones


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

3. Agalloch - Our Fortress Is Burning... II - Bloodbirds


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

4. Dragon Steel - My Ruin


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Rocket - Def Leppard


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

7. Kite - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Honeybee - Bif Naked


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

9. Bullets - Augustana

They fly through the air, right?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

10. Eternal Tears of Sorrow - Midnight Bird

Songs with the name of a season in the title.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Wyrd of the Winter Wolf - A Band Of Orcs


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. The Autumn Carnival - The Dandy Warhols


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

4. Immortal - At the Heart of Winter


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "It Might As Well Be Spring" - Rodgers and Hammerstein


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Boys of Summer - Don Henley


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7. Summer Moved On - A-Ha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. The Mummers Dance - Loreena Mckennit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

10. Summer's Gone - Placebo

Songs that mention a kind of animal in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Baby Beluga" - Raffi


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

2. Gorilla Behaviour - Birdflesh


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Sheep - Pink Floyd


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

4. Rock Lobster - The B-52s


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. The Fox and The Wolf - Bring Me The Horizon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6) Kangaroo Cry: Blue October


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Heavy Hangs The Albatross - Alesana


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

8. Who's gonna ride your wild horses - U2


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "This Here Giraffe" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

10. Eye of the Tiger -Survivor, haha.

Songs that start with "I dont".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I Don't Believe You - Pink


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

2. I Don't Wanna be in Love - Good Charlotte


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

3. I Don't Like The Drugs But The Drugs Like Me - Marilyn Manson


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. I Don't Know - Lostprophets


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing: Aerosmith


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. I Don't Love You - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

8. I Don't Wanna Live, I Don't Wanna Die - Birdflesh


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. I Don't Want To Live Without You - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. I Don't Deserve You - Lloyd Banks

Songs with Sun or Moon in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Sister Moon - Sting


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Here Comes The Sun - The Beatles


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Set Controls for the Heart of the Sun - Pink Floyd


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Bad Moon Rising - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. There's a Moon Out Tonight - The Capris


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. The Whole Of The Moon - The Waterboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

wasted hours- arcade fire


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

^ No Sun or Moon in your pick, sorry.

9. Under The Moon - Camel


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

10. Blue Moon - The Marcels 

Songs that include rain in the title.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Fool In The Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. November Rain - Guns 'n Roses


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Have You Ever Seen the Rain - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

4. The Adventures of Rain Dance Maggie - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

5. Only Happy when it Rains- Garbage


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Rain When I Die - Alice in Chains


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

7. Fire and Rain - James Taylor


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "In the City in the Rain" - The 6ths


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

9) Listen to the Rain: Amy Lee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. singing in the rain - Gene Kelly

Songs with animals in the title


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. A horse with no name - America


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Crazy Horses - Osmonds


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Horses - Patti Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Wolf at the Door - Radiohead


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Pigs (Three Different Ones) - Pink Floyd


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

7) Piggies- the Beatles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Little Red Rooster - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. King and Lionheart - Of Monsters And Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Boiled Frogs - Alexisonfire

Songs with 3 word titles.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Through the Backyards- Au Revoir Simone


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

2. Midnight To Midnight - Chevelle


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. Cold as Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. You're So Pony - Beth Thornley


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5. Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Us and Them - Pink Floyd


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

7. It's My Life- Talk Talk


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

8. Run to Paradise - Choirboys


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Breakfast in America - Supertramp


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Dead and Gone- Black Keys

Songs with "life" in the title.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Life in the Fast Lane - Eagles


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. 18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

4. In My Life- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Life Got Gold - Girls Aloud


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

6. Life is Wonderful - Jason Mraz

:"3


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. The Good Life - Three Day's Grace


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. It's My Life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Life is Just a Bowl of Cherries - Doris Day


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Live Life Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw

Songs about lost love or heart ache


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Love Hurts - Nazareth.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

3. I Fall to Pieces - Patsy Cline


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. Nothing Compares to You - Sinnead O'Connor


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

5. Who's thinking about you now? - Jason Mraz


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Faded Love" - Bob Wills


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Don't Leave Me Now - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. I hate myself for losing you- Kelly Clarkson


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

10. One Love - Nas


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

1. In Bloom - Nirvana


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

^ Wait, what's the new category Steve?


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

TheFather said:


> ^ Wait, what's the new category Steve?


Sorry about that,

The new category is about beginings. "In Bloom" meaning sping time or the starting of something new. This comes after "One Love", or love lost and heartbreak with the other songs.

Hope this works,
if not, please correct me


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "This Could Be the Start of Something Big" - Steve Allen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Let's Get it Started - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "I'm Beginning to See the Light" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

5. Start Me UP - Rolling Stones


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Start Wearing Purple - Gogol Bordello


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Make Believe It's Your First Time - Karen Carpenter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. We’ve Only Just Begun - The Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. New Beginning - Tracy Chapman


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. New Life - Henrik Christensen (Jorn van Deynhoven remix)

Well we had beginnings, now the ending. Songs, with 'end' or 'final' in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. The End - The Doors


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Till the End of the Day" - The Kinks


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. The Final Countdown - Europe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. End of the Line - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. End of the Road - Boyz II Men


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

6. The End- The Beatles


----------



## StevenCutler83 (May 1, 2011)

7. In The End - Linkin Park


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

8. Taking Cassandra To The* End *Of The World Party - Fear Before

(What a title.)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

10. It's the End of the World (As We Know It) - REM 

Can't think of a new category at this point.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Songs about revenge.

1. I Hate You So Much Right Now - Kelis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. I Hate Everything About You - Three Days Grace


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

4. Payback - James Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Gunpowder and Lead - Miranda Lambert


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Gives You Hell - All American Rejects


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. One Way Or Another - Blondie

Songs that have only one word for the title but the word must have three syllables.
(Sorry if that doesn't make sense )


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Rasputin - Boney M


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Tragedy - Bee Gees


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

3. Qulinez - BAMF


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Astronaut - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

6. Julia - Asylum Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wonderland - Allo Darlin


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

8. Fantasy - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Honesty - Billy Joel


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

10. Lambada - Kaoma :teeth

Songs titles in a language other than English - GO!


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Ella Elle L'a - France Gall


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Une belle histoire - Michel Fugain


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Tous Les Cris Les S.O.S - Daniel Balavoine


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Dos Gardenias - Isolina Carillo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. La Seine - Vanessa Paradis


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

7. Coracao de Estudante - Milton Nascimento


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8. Buralara Yaz Günü Kar Yağıyor Canım - Serdar Ortaç


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Realce - Gilberto Gil


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Als de morgen is gekomen - Jan Smit 

Songs with any kind of noble title in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mississippi Queen - Mountain


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Kill The King - Rainbow


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "The Sheik of Araby" - jazz standard


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

5. Dancing Queen - ABBA


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

7. We Three Kings of Orient Are - Reverend John Henry Hopkins

Oh come on, it's Christmas


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Duke of Earl" - Gene Chandler


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

9. God Save the Queen - Queen


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. The Queen - Lady Gaga

Songs with the word 'Man' in the title


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1. "You Got A Killer Scene There, Man..." - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Watermelon Man" - Herbie Hancock


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

3. Street Fighting Man - Rolling Stones


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

4. Here Comes Your Man - Pixies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "The Man I Love" - popular standard (George/Ira Gershwin)


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Ramblin' Man - Allman Brothers


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

7. The Man Who Sold The World - Nirvana


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

8. When A Man Loves A Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

9. The Taxman - The Beatles


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

10. Enter Sandman - Metallica

Songs with "woman" in the title


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

1. Jet City Woman - Queensryche


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

2. Woman - Wolfmother


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

3. Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4) Womanizer: Britney Spears


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

5) Oh, Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

6. Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

8. Woman's Touch - Doris Day


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

9. Aretha Franklin - Natural Woman


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Black Magic Woman - Santana

Song titles that are not in the lyrics.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

1. High Hopes - Pink Floyd


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

2. Reptilia - The Strokes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Smells like Teen Spirit-Nirvana


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

4. Epiphany - Staind


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. True Faith - New Order (Like most of their songs)


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

6. My Immortal - Evanescence


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. The great gig in the sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

9. Parachutes - Coldplay


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

10. 3's & 7's - Queens of the Stone Age

Songs with at least two vocalists

1. Bring me to live - Evanescence


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

2. Endless Love - Lionel Richie & Diana Ross

:cry


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Desert Rose - Sting


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

5. Standing Next to Me - The Last Shadow Puppets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford (feat. Ozzy Osborne)


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

7. I Have Seen The Rain - Pink (feat. James T. Moore)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Money for Nothing - Dire Straits (feat. Sting)


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

9. Agalloch - As Embers Dress the Sky


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

10. Everything Burns - Anastacia feat. Ben Moody

Songs with 5 words in the title.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Acid Bath - The Bones of Baby Dolls


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

2. When The Wild Wind Blows - Iron Maiden


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

3. Boards of Canada - An Eagle in Your Mind


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

4. Whitesnake - Give me all your love


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Board of Canada - You Could Feel the Sky


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

6. The Heart Of The Matter - Don Henley


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

7. The Used - All That I've Got


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. A Day in the Life - The Beatles (this song is really multi-usable in this thread).


----------



## 106803 (Dec 8, 2012)

9. Audioslave - Show Me How To Live


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

10. Carry on My Wayward Son - Kansas 

Songs with girls names as the title.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

1. Oasis - Lyla


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Layla - Derek and the Dominoes


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

3. Miike snow - Silvia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Shirley (Greetings to the New Brunette)" - Billy Bragg


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

5. Mushanga - Toto


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Black Betty - Ram Jam


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Corrine, Corrina" - country/blues standard


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8) My Pet Sally: Blink 182


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9. Rosanna - Toto


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

10. Nirvana - Polly

Songs with just one vocalist playing guitar or piano. No other instruments.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Redemption Song - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. High and Dry - Amanda Palmer


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

3. Alessandro Nivola - All At Once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Float Away - Kimberly Freeman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shadows - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

6. Angel - Jack Johnson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Speechless - Lady Gaga


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

8. Maroon 5 (Adam Levine) - Don't look back in anger (acoustic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Siren - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Modern - Frida Hyvonen

Songs with Fall in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Skyfall - Adele


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

2. Ludique - Nightfall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Fall On Me" - R.E.M.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

4. Cary Brothers - After the Fall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Our Way to Fall" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Way To Fall - Starsailor


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

7) Skillet: Falling Inside the Black


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8. Fall Dogs Bomb the Moon - David Bowie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

9. Fall For You - Secondhand Serenade


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

10. Falling In - Lifehouse

Song titles with something medical in it (like 'doctor', (type of) medicine,...)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Bitter Pill - Mötley Crüe


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Twenty-Twenty Surgery - Taking Back Sunday


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Plastic Surgery Slumber Party - Jeffree Star


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

4. Hospital Food - David Gray


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Teenage Lobotomy - The Ramones


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Lithium - Nirvana


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Roses in the Hospital - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

8. Green Day - Give me Novacaine


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

9. Dr. Beat - Miami Sound Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Novocaine for the Soul - Eels

Cover songs.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

1. Kina Grannis - Disturbia


----------



## billphilbertson (Aug 11, 2011)

2. Forever Young - Youth Group


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

3. Kina Grannis - Sound of Silence


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Green Day - Outsider


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. I Started a Joke - Faith No More


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. A Song for You - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mercedes Benz - Concrete Blonde


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "September Gurls" - The Bangles


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

10. Clawfinger - Vienna

Songs without chorus.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

In My Darkest Hour - Megadeth


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

2. Cornerstone - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. In The Airplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Up the Junction - Squeeze


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Napalm Death - You Suffer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

7. Losing My Religion - REM


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

8. Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bittersweet Symphony - The Verve


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

10 Squeeze - 'Up The Junction'

Songs used as a whole in movies (e.g. Skyfall by Adele).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Why Do You Love Me - Martha Byrne


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you mean soundtrack?

2. You Know My Name - Chris Cornell (best Bond soundtrack)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Julie Christie - Lorraine Bowen


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

4. Luke Treadaway - You Instead


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

5. Pink Floyd - The Violent Sequence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Want You to Want Me - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Bad Reputation - The Dollyrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. I'm Not a ****ing Drag Queen - Peter Outerbridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sexy - West End Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Long Gone - Kelly Brock

Songs you'd blast to annoy your neighbors.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Carcass - Heartwork

Nobody around where I live listens to Metal, so I can blast pretty much anything to annoy somebody lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

2. 





Hell yeah.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

3. Barney the Dinosaur's "I love you" song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tubthumping - Chumbawamba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Barbie Girl - Auqa


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Chop Suey - System Of A Down


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

7. Go Away - Gloria Estefan


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

8.


----------



## poorperson1 (Dec 6, 2012)

7 timeless songs in the game
Shall never surrender- _Devil May Cry 4
_Eyes on me- _Final Fantasy VIII
_Melodies of life- _Final Fantasy IX
_Theme song*-* _Max Payne 2
_Rider on the storm- _Need For Speed Underground 2
_I want love*-* _Silent Hill 3
_Room of angel - _Silent Hill 4
_ __________________ 
Travel agent Vietnam-Halong bay cruises-Halong Valentine cruise


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

^^^ think you kinda missed the point... so, um...

9. Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. (These Are The) Good Old Days - SoCalled

Songs with a type of weather in the title.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. After the Hurricane - Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## 106803 (Dec 8, 2012)

3. Rain - Madonna


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

4. Thunderstruck - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Inside the Tornado - Amanda Marshall


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Butterflies And Hurricanes - Muse


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bring Me Sunshine - Morecambe & Wise


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Black Rain - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Last Smoke Before The Snowstorm - Benjamin Francis Leftwich

Songs with a Direction (east, west, up, down, etc.) in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Good Witch Of The North - Everclear


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

2. Southern Hospitality - Ludacris


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

3. Immortal - A Perfect Vision of the Rising Northland


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Down - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Immortal - Unsilent Storms in the North Abyss


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

6. Elton John - All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

7. Dark Forest - Under the Northern Fullmoon


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8. West Coast Smoker - Fall Out Boy (ft. Debbie Harry)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Up Up Up Up Up Up - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Stars Look Down - Rush

Songs with a type of Weapon in the title.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Calm Like A Bomb - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Knife Party - Deftones


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

4. Guns of Brixton - The Clash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Pistol Packin' Mama" - Al Dexter


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Machine Gun Blues - Social Distortion


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

7. 21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. By the Sword - Slash


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

9. Those Cannons Could Sink a Ship - A Skylit Drive


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Bullets In The Gun - Toby Keith

Songs most commonly played as end of movie credit songs.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Wake Up - Rage Against the Machine (Matrix)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Why Do You Love Me - Martha Byrne (Jane Doe)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Love Grows (Where My Rosemary Goes) - Edison Lighthouse (Shallow Hal)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wake Up - Rage Against the Machine (Matrix)


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

5. Forever Young - Alphaville


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bright Side of Life - Eric Idle (Monty Python: Life of Brian)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. God Moving Over the Face of the Waters - Moby (Heat)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Why Can't We Be Friends - War (Lethal Weapon 4)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Burning Bridges - The Mike Curb Congregation (Kelly's Heroes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple (Pleasantville)

Songs that you used to listen to but now can't bring yourself to listen to them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. My Name Is - Eminem


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

2. Slipknot - Eyeless


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Old Man - Redlight King


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

4. All-American Rejects- Dirty Little Secret


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. A Day To Remember - Mr. Highway's Thinking About the End


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6) The Reason- Hoobostank (heard it like, 4 times in one day and was sick of it ever since)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tha Crossroads - Bone Thugs N Harmony


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

8. Hatebreed - This Is Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Devils Haircut - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Youth of the Nation - P.O.D.

Songs with 2 Word titles.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Cosy Prison - A Ha


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

2. Agalloch - Falling Snow


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4. Scar Tissue ~ Red hot chili peppers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5. Won't Do ~ J Dilla


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

6. Unleash Hell - Hopes Die Last


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Dear Agony - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sleep Alone - Bat for Lashes


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Paperback Writer - The Beatles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

10. Highway Star - Deep Purple

Songs with 5 word titles.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

1. Yes sir, I can boogie - Baccara


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. The Revealing Science of God - Yes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

4. Saturday Night At The Movies - Drifters

^ this song is always playing at my work and I hate it.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Vinterland - A Castle So Crystal Clear


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

7. All These Things I hate - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. the sun smells too loud ~ Mogwai


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. House of the Rising Sun - The Animals


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

10. Love me if you can - Toby Keith

Songs without "it" or "the" in the title.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 Emit Remmus - RHCP


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Industrial disease - Dire Straits


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3. Batu - Russian circles

(Daniel c - I think the title can't hav -the- included.) ?


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

4. Paramore - Misery Business


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 with or without you - u2


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Blow Me (One Last Kiss) - P!NK


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Walk in the Park - Beach House


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

8. Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Buerhle said:


> 3. Batu - Russian circles
> 
> (Daniel c - I think the title can't hav -the- included.) ?


Oh, I read it wrong. :doh Though the song 'Emit Remmus' contains the letter combination 'it' as well and 'With or without you' even contains it twice. :lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Daniel C said:


> Oh, I read it wrong. :doh Though the song 'Emit Remmus' contains the letter combination 'it' as well and 'With or without you' even contains it twice. :lol


Lol, ur rite . 2 funny.

I read it wrong originally myself. Tbh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Another Night in the House of Suicide - A Radio With Guts


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ I swear virtually half of these songs are wrong.

10. Forever in Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond 


Songs from 1979...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A good year to choose.

2. Bee Gees - Tragedy!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

3. Riot - Kick Down the Wall


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. Supertramp - The logical song


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Motorhead - Sweet Revenge


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

6. Fool In The Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Message in a bottle - The Police


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Heart Of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dance the Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "My Sharona" - The Knack

Songs with a double negative in the title.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Bob Seger - Ain't Got No Money


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Never No Lament" - Duke Ellington


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

4. I Don't Need No Doctor - Styx


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5. Ain't no Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ain't no mountain high enough

6.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7. Never Say Never - Justin Bieber <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. This Ain't No Love - Trace Adkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ain't No Stopping Us Now - McFadden & Whitehead


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

10. No Light, No Hope - Swallow The Sun

Songs with an adjective in the title.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Better Man - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

2. Guns Are Good - Genitorturers


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Counting Blue Cars - Dishwalla


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

5. "Lonely Boy" by The Black Keys


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

6. Black Damask - Motionless In White


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

7. "Rusty Cage" by Soundgarden


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

8. Idle Hands by The Gutter Twins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Trains and Boats and Planes - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Sunny Afternoon - The Kinks 

Songs with some kind of noble title in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Duke of Earl" - Gene Chandler


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2. Queen of Hearts - juice newton


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3.princess of china - coldplay


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 sultans of swing - dire straits


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 dukes up - modest mouse


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 burn girl prom queen - mogwai


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Whoa. You're monopolising the entire theme. :b

7. Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Nothingman24 (Jan 27, 2013)

8. Natalie Merchant - King of May


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Little Queenie - Jerry Lee Lewis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts - Bob Dylan

Since it's cold, songs about summer.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "It Must Be Summer" - Fountains of Wayne


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

2. Doin' Time - Sublime


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

3. I Know What You Did Last Summer - The 69 Eyes


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Soak Up The Sun - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 Emit Remmus - red hot chili peppers


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

6. Summer girls -LFO


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

School's Out- Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walkin' On The Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

9. Summer rain-carl thomas


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. My Own Summer (Shove It) - Deftones

Songs with titles that aren't in the lyrics of the song.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

^this was hard 
1.Jumper- third eye blind


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

2. Sukiyaki- A taste of honey


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

3. Lincoln Log Holocaust - Hello Kitty Suicide Club


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

3. Superstar- Luther Vandross


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

^^^4 (sorry slow browser)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

5. N***as in paris - jay z/kanye west


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. A day in the life - The Beatles


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8. The Logical Song - Supertramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. What's Up - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

10. Suffering - 2 Minuta Dreka

Songs titles that are in a language other than English.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

1. Juste quelqu'un de bien - Enzo Enzo


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Merched Ya Neud Gwallt Eu Gilydd" - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

3. Mi Abuelita Es Un Zombie - Rotten Pork


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Si Tu Dois Partir" - Fairport Convention


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

5. Te Quiero Puta - Rammstein


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

6. Dimanche aux Goudes - Massilia Sound System


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Heb je even voor mij - Frans Bauer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Niemand Kennt Den Tod - Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

9. Yine de Şahlanıyor - Mehter Takımı


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Un Poco Loco" - Bud Powell

Songs with a European city _other than Paris or London_ in the title.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

1. Feel Berlin - The 69 Eyes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Stockholm Syndrome" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

3. Gargoyles Over Copenhagen - Nekromantix


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. Amsterdam - David Bowie


----------



## VicViper (Feb 5, 2013)

5. The Rocky Road to Dublin - Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Barcelona - Freddie Mercury


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Vienna - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Fall of Rome - The Bottletop Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Other Side of Liverpool - Ringo Starr


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

10. Venice Queen - Red Hot Chili Peppers

Songs with American cities in the title _other than New York or Los Angeles._


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Sweet Home Chicago" - Robert Johnson


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

4. Walking in Memphis - Marc Cohn.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Boston" - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Daniel C said:


> 2. LA Woman - The Doors


Take another look at the category. :wife


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Take Me Back to Tulsa" - Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "Twin Falls" - Built to Spill


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

"Petaluma"- Norman Greenbaum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young

Songs that have a family member in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. Mama - Kim Appleby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Kissin' Cousins - Elvis Presley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Daddy Was a Preacher but Mama Was a Go-Go Girl" - Joanna Neel


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

4. "Daughter" by Pearl Jam


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

5. Mother - Danzig


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Cousin Kevin" - The Who


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Bring your Daughter to the Slaughter - Iron Maiden


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

8. He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother - The Hollies


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

9. Fortunate Son - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "My Father's House" - Bruce Springsteen

Songs with the artist's own name in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Billie's Blues" - Billie Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. We're One-Eyed Doll: An Anthem of Rock - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Bob Wills' Special" - Bob Wills and His Texas Playboys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "They Might Be Giants" - They Might Be Giants


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Exodus - Exodus


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6. Mogwai Fear Satan ~ Mogwai


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7. Jodecidal Hotline ~ Jodeci


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Killer Queen - Queen


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 then she kissed me - kiss


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Bob Dylan's 115th Dream" - Bob Dylan

Songs with "yesterday" or "tomorrow" in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Yesterday - The Beatles


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Tomorrow Never Knows - The Beatles


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 That was yesterday - Foreigner


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

4. If Tomorrow Came - Kamelot


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Yesterday Once More - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tomorrow, Wendy - Concrete Blonde


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

7. Agalloch - Tomorrow Will Never Come


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

8. Yesterday To Tomorrow - Audioslave

(booyah)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

^ that should count for 2.

9 Tomorrow's dance - depeche mode


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tears of Yesterday - Hoobastank

Cover songs.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Hurt - Johnny Cash (Nine Inch Nails)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "September Gurls" - The Bangles (Big Star)


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

3. Thyrfing - Over the Hills and Far Away (Gary Moore cover)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Listen, the Snow Is Falling" - Galaxie 500 (Yoko Ono)


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

No Quarter - Tool (Led Zeppelin)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 Immortality - Seether (pearl jam)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple (The Beatles)


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

8. Your Song- Ellie Goulding (Elton John)


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

9. Children of Bodom - Oops I Did It Again (Brittney Spears)

Probably the worst cover I have ever heard, but the normal song is terrible too lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

10. How Deep Is Your Love - The Bird and the Bee (The Bee Gees)

Songs suggesting sexual acts (without the word sex in the title)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

1. Lets get it on-Marvin Gaye


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Breathe on Me - Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. (When You Gonna) Give It Up To Me - Sean Paul


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Get On Top -red hot chili peppers


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 Crash Into Me ~ DMB


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Cherry Pie - White Snake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Freak Like Me - Adina Howard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Love Hungry Man - AC/DC


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

9. Talk Dirty To Me


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

10. Dope - Let's **** (doesn't get any more to the point than that, lol)

Songs with a name of one of the four seasons in them


----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lift the lid off your hearts casket in the arms of rain. - HIM


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Autumn Goodbye- Britney Spears


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Summer in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

4. Sound of Winter - Bush


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

5. My Own Summer - Deftones


----------



## milwaukeegirl (Feb 21, 2013)

6. Summertime (Lovin' in the Summertime) - Solid Bold [The regular show]


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Summer love- Justin Timberlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. See You in the Spring - Court Yard Hounds


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9. Winter Winds - Mumford and Sons


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

10. Summertime - Miles Davis

Songs that everybody loves but you.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Gagnam Sty - Someone


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

3. Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4) Teenage Dream- Katy Perry. Anything by her....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. One Time - Justin Bieber


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

6. We Found Love -Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Knew You Were Trouble - Taylor Swift


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

8. Super Bass -Nikki Minaj


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Footloose, couldn't bring myself to watch the movie either. Overrated. Although Kenny Loggins is pretty good just that song doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

10. Moves like Jagger -Maroon 5

Songs you want to be played in your funeral.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

3. Meant to Live -Switchfoot


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

4. The Cinematic Orchestra - To Build A Home


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) Chole Agnew: Going Home


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6) The Living Years - Mike and the Mechanics.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. Song For You - Carpenters


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

8. The End of the World-- Skeeter Davis.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

9. Roads - Portishead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Always Look On the Bright Side of Life" - Monty Python

Songs with "social," "anxiety," or "support" in the title.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

1. "Anxiety"- Bad Religion


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2. "Babylon"- David Gray


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Social Disease - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. High Anxiety - The Suicide Machines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Social Song - Enigma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Anxiety - Ladyhawke


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

7. "Anxiety" - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Anxiety - Wanting


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 Child Support - ice cube


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Anxiety - Black Eyed Peas

Songs that are your Current favorites.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Love Comes Quickly - Pet Shop Boys.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. There She Goes, My Beautiful World - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Shake Me Down - Cage the Elephant


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

4. Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) - Moody Blues


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster the People.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Drink With the Living Dead - Ghoultown


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

7. Miss Atomic Bomb--- The Killers


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

8. "Zing Went The Strings of My Heart" (Judy Garland version)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9. Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10 Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus.

New category: Songs that have "Money" in the title.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. Money, money, money - Abba


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Money for Nothing" - Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Money Changes Everything - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Money Jungle" - Duke Ellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Right on the Money - Alan Jackson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. Money Talks - AC/DC


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

8. Take the Money (And Run) - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9. Life is a Lemon and I Want My Money Back - Meatloaf


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Free Money" - Patti Smith

Songs with the name of a musical genre in the title (other than "blues," which is too easy).


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

1) Better Metal Snake - Dethklok


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Honky Tonk Women" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Old Time Rock 'n Roll - The Rolling Stones


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

4. Steel Panther - Death To All But Metal

Hilarious song and funny video too


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Bemsha Swing" - Thelonious Monk


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

6. Dream Evil - The Book of Heavy Metal


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Jimmy Jazz" - The Clash


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

8. Venom - Black Metal


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

9. Robot Rock - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Let There Be Rock - AC/DC

Songs with a Three Word title.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Let It Be - Beatles.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

2. Hear Me Out - Frou frou


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Shake me Down - Cage the Elephant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jolly Plough Boys - Kate Rusby


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

5. Words Fail Me - The Sound


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

6. viva la vida - coldplay


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

7. New In Town - Little Boots


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

8. Four Minute Warning-- Radiohead.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

9. pu$sy is mine - Miguel


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits

Songs that start with the same letter as their artists.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Madness - Muse


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

2. mOBSCENE - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Monster Help - Metric


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Map of the Problematique - Muse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pennyless - Plumb


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

6. wicked games - the weeknd


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

7. Signal Fire - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Betty - Brooke Fraser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Round and Round - Ratt


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

10. Maroon 5 - Makes Me Wonder

Songs that are one-hit wonders.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Funkytown - Lipps Inc.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

2. In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Worn down piano - The Mark & Clark band


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

4. What's Up - 4 Non-blondes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Atsley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinéad O'Connor


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> 6. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinéad O'Connor


Sinéad O'Connor isn't a one hit wonder!  She's had a large oeuvre. What to think of 'Troy'? 'Mandinka'? 'Succes Has Made a Failure of Our Home'?

7. Canon in D - Johann Pachelbel


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

8. Mambo No. 5--- Lou Bega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. We're Not Gonna Take It - Twisted Sister


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "Mmm Mmm Mmm Mmm" - Crash Test Dummies

Songs with "Jesus" in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Jesus, Etc." - Wilco


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

1) Personal Jesus- Marilyn Manson


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2) Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

3. Drugstore Jesus - Plumb


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

4) Jesus Of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Drop Kick Me Jesus (Through the Goalposts of Life)" - Bobby Bare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jesus of the Moon - Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Jesus Built My Hotrod" - Ministry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sweet Jesus - James Yorkston & The Athletes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "Jesus" - The Velvet Underground


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. East Jesus Nowhere - Green Day

Song titles that start with "I" as in, myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. I Am Me - Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Am So Ordinary - Paula Cole


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "I Get Around" - The Beach Boys


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 I can't be with you ~ Cranberries


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 I still do ~ The Cranberries


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. I Shot the Sheriff - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Got Stoned And I Missed It - Shel Silverstein


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "I Don't Mind" - James Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I Just Love You More - Kate Nash


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. "I Won't Dance" - jazz/pop standard

Song titles that start with a preposition.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Inside You - That Handsome Devil


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

2. Inside Of You - Infant Sorrow


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

3. Around The Fur - Deftones


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Under My Thumb" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

5. Over the Hills - Led Zeppelin


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "From a Buick 6" - Bob Dylan


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

7. Behind The Wall Of Sleep - Black Sabbath


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

8. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Down in a Hole - Alice in Chains


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. On the Beach - Chris Rea

Songs with a primary color in them (Red, Yellow, Blue)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Red Red Wine" - Neil Diamond


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

2. "Yellow Submarine" - The Beatles


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Blue Line Swinger" - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Yellow Sarong" - The Scene Is Now


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

6. Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Saw Red - Warrant


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

8. blue ridge mountains- fleet foxes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "The Yellow Rose of Texas" (traditional)


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

10. Blue Eyes Blue - Eric Clapton

Greatest Cover Songs of All Time (according to you).


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Mumford and Sons - The boxer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

3. How Can I Tell You - Gary Jules


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

4) Shinedown: Simple Man


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ryan Adams. 5. ~ Wonderwall


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

6. Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Over the Rainbow - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

8. Plateau-Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bad Romance - Lissie


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

10. Soft Black Stars - Antony & The Johnsons

Song titles w/ flowers that aren't roses.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

1. Tulips From Amsterdam - Max Bygraves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Daisy Jane - America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Black Orchid - Blue October


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. "Build Me Up Buttercup" - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Edelweiss - Cast of The Sound of Music


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

6. Kiss from a rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sorry no Rose songs. =P

6. Amaryllis - Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hyacinth House - The Doors


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

8. Black Poppies - CocoRosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Forget Me Nots - Patrice Rushen

Songs with a type of metal in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Platinum - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

2. Fools Gold - The Stone Roses


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Golden brown- The Stranglers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Gunpowder & Lead - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Steel Bars - Michael Bolton


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

6. Silver And Cold - AFI


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Gold on the Ceiling - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Any Old Iron? - Harry Champion


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 Silver Stallion - the Highwaymen


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. Lithium - Nirvana

Songs with a city, country, or state in the title.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 especially in Michigan - rhcp


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Back in the USSR - The Bealtes.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Amsterdam - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Sweet Home Alabama - Lennon Skynyrd


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Take Me Back to Tulsa" - Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 Panama - van halen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Englishman in New York - Sting


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

9. Dakota- Stereophonics


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. Shipping up to Boston - Dropkick Murphy's 

Songs with a persons name in the title.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

1) red hot chili peppers - suck my kiss


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ I think you might be a few pages behind ;p

2. Jane Says - Janes Addiction


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Leila - Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jack Ruby - Deep Purple


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. Dr. Livingston (I Presume) - The Moody Blues

Also, to MillenniumMan, Leyla was by Derick and the Dominos, a one album (Leyla and Other Love Songs) act by Eric Clapton. Just a little clarification.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hail Mary - Trey Songz


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

8. Cross-Eyed Mary - Jethro Tull


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Angie - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

10. Sally - Johnny Flynn

Songs with 6 or more words in the title.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1. If You Tolerate This Then Your Children Will Be Next - Manic Street Preachers.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

2. Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want - The Smiths


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. The Great Gig in the Sky - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. In the Middle of the Night - Within Temptation


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Guy Who Got a Headache and Accidentally Saves the World" - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Have You Seen Your Mother Baby Standing In The Shadows - Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Only for the Stars in Your Eyes - Xandria


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

8. Being for the Benefit of Mr. Kite! - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Ain't Got a Hold on Me - AC/DC


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

10. Nile - Chapter of Obeisance Before Giving Breath to the Inert One in the Presence of the Crescent Shaped Horns

Songs that start with the letter P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Parasitic Twins - The Dillinger Escape Plan


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Pardon Me - Incubus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

3) Paradise- Coldplay


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Paradise City - Gun N' Roses


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Perhaps, Perhaps, Perhaps - Doris Day


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. People Are Strange - The Doors


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

7. Patterns - The Human Abstract


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Personal Jesus - Depeche Mode


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

9. Pilot Jones - Frank Ocean


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Paranoid - Black Sabbath

Songs you really hate.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Gucci Gucci - Kreayshawn


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

2. Want U Back - Cher Lloyd


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. The Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

4. Don't Stop The Party - Pitbull


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

5. Suit & Tie - Justin Timberlake


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

6. Poker Face - Lady Gaga

(Can't believe you put AIC on this list, you are now my mortal enemy football head)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Come as You Are - Nirvana


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

8. Girl On Fire - Alicia Keys


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9. Scream & Shout - Will.I.Am ft Britney Spears, I always run onto it on radio...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Friday - Rebecca Black

Songs under 5 minutes in length.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

1. Burn With Me - Amaranthe


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

2. Muramasa - Periphery


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

4. Clinic For Dolls - Unsun


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

5. Not Your Kind of People - Garbage


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

6. Goodbye Cruel World - Pink Floyd


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7. Vampire Smile - Kyla La Grange


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

8. Bob Sinclar - Love Generation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pieces Fit - Finger Eleven


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

10. Switchfoot - Rise Above It

Songs you really love.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

1. In da club- 50 cent


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

2. A Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

3. Beautiful - Eminem


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

4. In The Dark - Flyleaf


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

5. Agalloch - Sowilo Rune


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6. Betrayer of the Code - The Unguided


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

7. Lady Jane - Queensryche


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

8. Schadenfreude - Aesthetic Perfection


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9. A Rose For Epona - Eluveitie


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. A day in the life - The Beatles

Songs your parents really love but you don't.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. I will survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

2. Tuxedo Junction - Manhattan Transfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Broken Hearted Melody - Sarah Vaughan


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

4. Like a rolling Stone- Bob Dylan


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Devils and Dust - Springsteen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Under My Thumb - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

7. Rich Girl - Hall & Oates


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

8. Poker Face - Lady Gaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. All I Have to do is Dream - The Everly Brothers


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


Songs that relate to your social anxiety.


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

1. Everything in its Right Place - Radiohead


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

2. Beautiful - Eminem


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

3. Everyday is Exactly The Same - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

4. Nobody Knows - Elsiane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Man Who Died of Nothing at All - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Rudy - Supertramp


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

7. A desolation song- Agalloch


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8 ) Landslide: Fleetwood Mac


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

10. Quicksand- Sleeping at Last

Songs from your childhood


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Walking on the Sun - Smashmouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dead Man's Curve - Jan & Dean


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Corazon Espinado - Santana


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

4. It's Raining Men - Weather Girls


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Another Brick in The Wall. Pink Floyd


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

6. Take Five - Dave Brubeck :boogie


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

7. Smashing Pumpkins - Bullet With Butterfly Wings.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

8. Shout - Tears For Fears


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Une Belle Histoire - Michel Fugain


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Rob Zombie -Teenage Nosferatu P****.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

2. The Only One - The Letter Black, not as good as their other songs though. But it's okay.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Look What You've Done - Alex Hepburn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

4. Get Lucky - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Breath On Me - Delain


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

6. Killah Priest- Think Priest (Good Thoughts)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dear Brother - Puscifer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sunday Girl - She and Him


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sacrilege - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. From Can to Can't - Sound City Players

Songs that make you feel happy.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

1. Whispers & Ashes - Dead Sara


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

2. Perseverance - Hatebreed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sister Kate - The Ditty Bops


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

4. Fire Fire - Flyleaf


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Röyksopp - Happy Up Here


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

7. Zombie - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Meteorite - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

9. Misery Loves Company - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall

Songs with a type of Meat in the title.


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

1. Beef Rapp - MF Doom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

3. The Moldy Peaches - Steak for Chicken


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

4. Hot Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

6. Hotdog In A Hallway - NOFX


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

7. Decisions Over Veal Orloff (feat. Action Bronson) - The Alchemist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Eat Steak - The Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Boiled Beef And Carrots - Harry Champion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dead Shrimp Blues - Robert Johnson

Songs with a Type of Flower in the title.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Rose - A Perfect Circle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Amaryllis - Shinedown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Daisy Lane - Stereophonics


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

4. It Must Have Been The Roses - Grateful Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Morning Glory - Oasis


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Virginia Bluebell - Miranda Lambert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Appleblossom Rag - Josh Ritter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lotus Blossom - Billy Strayhorn

Songs you listen to on a bad day. :rain


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Staind - Outside


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

2. Zombie - The Pretty Reckless


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

3. Jean Sibelius - Valse Triste op. 44


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

5. New Horizons - Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wow and Flutter - April Smith


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

7. Death By Plane - Team Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. When I Grow Up - Fever Ray


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

9. November Rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

10. Streets of Philadelphia - Bruce Springsteen

What's the best song to listen to when you lose your virginity?


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Feels like the First Time - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Let Me Ride - Linda Perry


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

3. Journey - Any Way You Want It


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

4. Cannibal Corpse - ****ed With a Knife


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Yakety Sax" - Boots Randolph


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I Just Had Sex - The Lonely Island


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Kyrie (Requiem II) - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
(I figure...)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Like a Virgin - Madonna :teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Ain't No Talkin' With Your Mouth Full - Boned


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

10. In Too Deep - Sum 41

Name the song that you'd like to be played at your funeral.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Frédéric Chopin - Nocturne in C sharp minor


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

3. Amazing Grace - Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mama, I'm Coming Home - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

5. End Of My Existence - Headhunterz


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

6. Lead Me To The Cross - Hillsong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. F--K You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

9. Someday Soon - Declan de Barra


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

10. Dead End - Johnossi

Name the song you'd like to be playing in the background when YOU are in the middle of doing a grand bank robbery.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I've put an unusual amount of though into this one.

1. Beautiful World - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

2.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

3. Given Up - Linkin Park


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hmm... pretty much any metal song. I'll go with this:
4. By The Sword In My Hand - Tyr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pistol Packin - Gangstagrass


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

6. I Fought The Law - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. It Takes a Thief - Coolio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

10. Rage Retreat - Chronic Crew

If you had the opportunity to play the worst song ever in the history of mankind, for your worst enemy a thousand times, which song would it be?


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

1. Hot Problems - Double Take


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ohh...

2. Want U Back - Cher Lloyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Whip My Hair - Willow Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Little Wings - Mark Gormley


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Party Rock Anthem mash up with a skrillex song (any of them)- LMFAO/Skrillex


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Toad Licker said:


> 4. Little Wings - Mark Gormley


I think we have a winner! He's one badass *********

Not quite as sucky, but still painful for your ears;

6. Basshunter - Boten Anna


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

7. Carly Rae Jepsen - _Call Me Maybe_


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

8 ) California Gurls- Katy Pery


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> 4. Little Wings - Mark Gormley


You know nothing. That is a masterpiece. :b

9. Why - Yoko Ono


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10 hey soul sister - train

Songs with a persons name in the title, a name you like


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

1. Raphael - CocoRosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Alice's Restaurant Massacree - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Jenny Don't Be Hasty - Paolo Nutini


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Corrine, Corrina" - country/blues standard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Flowers For Zoe - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 Sara - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 Sara smile - hall & oates


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

8. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

10. Billie Jean - Michael Jackson

Name a song for losers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. No Self Esteem - The Offspring


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

2. All I Ever Wanted - Basshunter


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

3. Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

5. Beautiful Loser - William Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Float Away - Kimberly Freeman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Loser - Beck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. What a Fool Believes - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

10. Eleanor Rigby - The Beatles

Name a song has no real meaning or has so many meanings


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

1. Rainman - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. What If No One's Watching - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

3. Nicki Minaj - Stupid Hoe


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

4. See Emily Play - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Father Popcorn - The ***** Problem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hopscotch - CocoRosie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Severed Goddess Hand - Meat Puppets


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

9. Powerman - The Kinks


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. I am the walrus - The Beatles

Songs that were inspired by some kind of literary work.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. "Grendel's Mother" - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Catcher In The Rye - Guns N' Roses


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

4. Wuthering Heights - Kate Bush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Yertle the Turtle - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" - Iron Maiden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. When Two Worlds Collide - Iron Maiden


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. "The Ghost of Tom Joad" - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. The Phantom of the Opera - Andrew Lloyd Webber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dear God - XTC

Songs that cheer you up.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Wow and Flutter - April Smith


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

2. Elisir - Paolo Conte


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

3. Mirakuru Fantasy - Shelly Trip Realize


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Hate - Passenger


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

5. Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Four Dreams - Jesca Hoop


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

7. diane young - vampire weekend.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

8. Limp- Fiona Apple.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

9- You're The Best - Joe Esposito


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. I've Got A Feeling-Black Eyed Peas

Songs you remember from your childhood 

1. Season of the Witch-Donovan


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

2. Where is my Mind - Pixies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Baby Talk - Jan & Dean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

6. Une Belle Histoire - Michel Fugain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I'm Henry the VIII, I Am - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

9. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

10. Judas Priest- You've Got Another Thing Comin'


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

oops - ignore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^We were suppose to get a new subject at 10.

Songs that have something to do with water.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Take Me To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bad Rain - Slash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Blame it on the Rain - Milli Vanilli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Life's a Bath - John Frusciante


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

5. Lake of Fire - Nirvana


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

6. Walk On Water- Dio


----------



## Unluckyiguess (Apr 3, 2013)

7. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

8. Have You Ever Seen The Rain - CCR


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Black Sheets of Rain - Bob Mould


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

10. It's Raining Men-The Weather Girls

Songs your mamma don't want you to listen to

1. Jewish Princess-Frank Zappa


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

2. Disciple - SlayeRRR


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

3. The Fever - Death Grips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Lickity **** - Lickity ****


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

5. Retribution: Storm Of The Light's Bane- Dissection


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Clutch-Come On Motherf*cker


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

7. Animal(**** Like A Beast)- W.A.S.P.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. H.W.C - Liz Phair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Drain the Main Vein - Boned


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

10. Inno A Satana- Emperor

Songs about betrayal.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

1. From the Inside - Linkin Park


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

2. You Give Love A Bad Name-Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Kick Me to the Curb - The Dollyrots


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Maroon Five-Wake Up Call


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

5. Nothing to Gein - Mudvayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Broken Promises - Element Eighty


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. Your Cheatin Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

8. Every Time You Go Away-Paul Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Paper Heart - All American Rejects


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Led Zeppelin-Good Times Bad Times

Songs that have a countdown (or up) of numbers in the lyrics, or title, or heard during the song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 1-2-3 - Len Barry


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Kiss Off - Violent Femmes


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

3. New Year's Day - Black Veil Brides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 1234 - Feist


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Bill Hailey and the Comets - Rock Around the Clock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 5,6,7,8 - Steps


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

8. Blue - All rise


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. De La Soul - The Magic Number


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 1, 2, 3, Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company

Protest songs.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

1. What's Going On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wasteland of the Free - Iris Dement


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

3. Band Aid - Feed the world


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Country Joe And The Fish - I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die Rag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hippychick - Soho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. God Save The Queen - The Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Red Skies - The Fixx

Songs that start with the letter W.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

2. Waste a Moment by Fightstar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

3. Waterloo Sunset - The Kinks


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Wanton Song by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wooden Heart - Listener


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

6. Why you wanna - T.I.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. We Die Young - Alice in Chains


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

9. White wedding- Billy Idol


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Whiskey in the Jar - Metallica.

Songs with an alchoholic drink in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Thank God for Jack Daniels - Sex Slaves


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Red red wine-ub40


----------



## MasqueradeShadow (Jun 27, 2013)

Tennessee Whiskey - George Jones


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Escape (The Pina Colada Song) - Rupert Holmes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Corn Liquor" - Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## agoy (Jun 29, 2013)

6. "Jose Cuervo" - Shelly West


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. One Bourbon One Scotch One Beer - George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

9. Martini Kiss - Senses Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Vodka - Korpiklaani

Songs with weapons in the title.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Lawyers Guns and Money - Warren Zevon


----------



## axlb (Jun 30, 2013)

3. Knife Party - Deftones


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

4. Angel With A Shotgun - The Cab


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 Barrel of a Gun - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Take That Knife Out Of My Back - Filter


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

8. Sex bomb - Tom Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. By the Sword - Slash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Beer With Jesus - Thomas Rhett

Songs with colors in the title.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Blue (Da Ba Dee) - Eiffel 65


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Blue Kiss - Jane Wiedlin


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

4. Black and Yellow - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Silver Blue and Gold - Bad Company


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Red House by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Captain Fantastic and the Brown Dirt Cowboy - Elton John


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Coldplay - Yellow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Lily the Pink - The Scaffold


----------



## axlb (Jun 30, 2013)

10. Pink Maggit - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You forgot to give us a new subject at 10. 

Songs by Dead singers (whether it be solo or a group).


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

1). Michael Jackson - thriller


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2 Under pressure / Queen


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

3 nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Folsom Prison Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Hey Joe by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Elis - Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

10. LA Women by Jim Morrison

Songs about summer


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

1. Bryan Adams - Summer of '69


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Saturday in the Park - Chicago


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

SUmmer Nights-Grease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Sunny Afternoon – The Kinks


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Summertime - The Sundays


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Sunny Days by Lighthouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth (Hot Summer Night) - Meat Loaf


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

9. coheed and cambria -blood red summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters

Songs with days of the week in the title.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Ruby Tuesday by The Rolling Stones


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Friday I'm In Love - the Cure


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. Sunday Morning by Maroon 5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Saturday Sun - Crowded House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Monday Morning - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tuesday Afternoon - The Moody Blues


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Black Friday - Steely Dan


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

8. Someday I'll be Saturday Night - Bon Jovi


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. I Dont Like Mondays - Boomtown Rats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. God Bless Saturday - Kid Rock

Songs with U.S. states in the title.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

1. California Girls - Beach Boys


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2 especially in Michigan - rhcp


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Tennessee" - Arrested Development


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

4. Sweet Home Alabama by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Meet Virginia - Train


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. The WASP (Texas Radio and the Big Beat) - The Doors


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Ohio Is For Lovers - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The State of Massachusetts - Dropkick Murphy's


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Louisiana Rain - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers

Songs that contain "rock n roll" in the lyrics or title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Rock 'N' Roll Damnation - AC/DC


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Drift Away - Dobie Gray


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Rock n roll Band - Boston


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Love Rock N' Roll - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rock & Roll Star - Oasis


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

6. Old Time Rock N' Roll - Bob Seger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rock n' Roll Party in the Streets - Axe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Rock 'N' Roll Ain't Noise Pollution - AC/DC


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9.Too Old To Rocknroll, Too Young To Die - Jethro Tull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Nice Boys (Don't Play Rock N' Roll) - Rose Tattoo

Songs by the band Oasis.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Live Forever


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great category, Toad Licker.

2. Champagne Supernova


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree

3. Don't Look Back In Anger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cigarettes and Alcohol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wonderwall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Girl In The Dirty Shirt


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Some Might Say


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Love Like A Bomb


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Shock Of The Lightning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Sister Lover

Songs celebrating women (Can be the whole woman or just a part, try to keep it clean though).


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

cant go past R E S P E C T find out what it means to me - Aretha Franklin


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Alicia Keys - A Woman's Worth


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

christina aguilera - beautiful


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

james blunt - you're beautiful


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Aerosmith - I dont wanna miss a thing


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

bon jovi - Always 
gosh have to find one raunchy one


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

7. cant leave out mariah carey - hero


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

we must celebrate the originality of Chrissy Amphlett - I Touch Myself .. 
R.I.P Chrissy xx Definitely comfortable to be herself. love her.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

9. Just A Girl - No Doubt


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

10. Girls just wanna have fun - cyndi lauper

ummm...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

songs with legendary riffs
1. sweet child of mine - guns n roses


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Smells like teen spirit - Nirvana


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

3. Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Sunshine of your Love - Cream


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

5. Rolling stones = cant get no satisfaction


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

6 David Bowie - the man who sold the world


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Eric Clapton - Cocaine


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

8. deep purple - smoke on the water


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

9. Ramble on- Led Zeppelin


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

8. Walk this Way - Run DMC and Aerosmith


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

9. sweet home alabama gotta be in there eh. Lynyrd Skinner


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Led zeppelin - Black Dog
Jimmi hendrix
metallica

Gnight everybody Zzzzz


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Next topic - lost love, not over it.

1 - Found Out About You - Gin Blossoms


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

2. Patience - Take That


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

3. Don't Think Twice it's Alright- Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Wise Up - Aimee Mann


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

5. Alone Without You by Mark Owen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Guster-Amsterdam


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

7. The Trees by Pulp


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. Last Kiss by Pearl Jam


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Rainbow - Since You Been Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette

Songs with Furniture in the Title.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Under the Table - The Godz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under? - Shania Twain


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

3. The Hand that Rocks the Cradle - The Smiths


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

4. Owner of a lonely heart - YES


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Don't Kick the Chair - Dia Frampton


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. The Big Chair - Tears for Fears


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

7. Cats in the Craddle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Crumbs From Your Table - U2


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Lets Go To Bed - the Cure


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. Bed of Roses - Bon Jovi


Songs with elements from the periodic table in the title.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

1. Iron Man- Black Sabbath


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. The New Black Gold - Miracle of Sound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Titanium - David Guetta


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Love Is Like Oxygen - Sweet


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

5. Lithium by Nirvana


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

6. Gold on the Ceiling - The Black Keys


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

7. Lithium - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Platinum - Snoop Dogg


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9. Krypton(ite) - Three Doors Down


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

10. Mercury Blues--Steve Miller Band

Songs with the elements (air, water, fire, earth)


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Up in the air - 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Light My Fire by The Doors


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Heaven On Earth" by Britney Spears <33


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Glitter in the Air - Pink


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

7. Dirty Water - Standells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cover The Earth - Israel Houghton


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

9. Black Water-The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Can't fight this feeling - REO Speedwagon


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Don't Stop Believing - Journey


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

^ Yep, I've definitely sung that in the shower before.

3. Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. Back In Black - AC/DC


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Nothing's gonna stop us now - Starship


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Under My Skin - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Think I'm Paranoid - Garbage


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

8. Zombie - The Cranberries


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. I'm Gonna Be (500 miles) - The Proclaimers


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

10. In My Time of Dying-The Be Good Tanyas, et al. 

Um…Song titles that start with an S


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Still...You Turn Me On - Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

4. Shake It Out-Florence + The Machine


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

5. Shake It - Metro Station


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

6. Shake me Down - Cage the Elephant


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

7. Shed My Skin--Alter Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Someone Else's Mess - Abra Moore


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9. Scar Tissue - RHCP


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Start Over - Jasmine Ash

Songs about mental disorders.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. Unwell - Matchbox Twenty


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Paranoid - Black Sabbath

I suppose?


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

^yep

3. Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Agoraphobia - Incubus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Schizophrenia" - Sonic Youth


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

6. 21 Century Schizoid Man - King Crimson


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

9. The A Team-Ed Sheeran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Narcolepsy - Third Eye Blind 

Songs with beverages in the title.


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

1. Strawberry Wine-Deana Carter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bourbon in Kentucky - Dierks Bentley


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. "Tea for Two" - popular standard


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

4. Sweet Red Wine- The Biscuit Burners


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. "Black Coffee" - jazz standard (Ella Fitzgerald, among others)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

7. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood & The Destroyers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Milk & Black Spiders - Foals


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

Juicebox-the strokes!
Yay this is fun

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Patron Tequila" by Paradiso Girls

Songs with really (really, reeaaally) long titles/names.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Standing Outside a Broken Phone Booth With Money In My Hand - Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Your *****'s Glued to a building on fire - J.Frusciante


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

3. Don't sit down cause I've moved your chair - arctic monkeys


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Lying is the Most Fun A Girl can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off" by Panic! At the Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Man Who Never Sees A Pretty Girl That He Doesn’t Love Her A Little - The Sea and Cake


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Not Good Enough for Truth in Cliche" by Escape the Fate


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

7. Everybody's Got A Ticket To Ride Except For Me And My Lightning - Beatallica


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

8. Oh, You Are The Roots That Sleep Beneath My Feet And Hold The Earth In Place - Bright Eyes


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Cosmic Autumm Rebellion (The Inner Life As Blazing Shield of Defiance and Optimism As Celestial Spear of Action) - Flaming Lips

Songs that are under 3 minutes in length.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Classic" by MKTO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Indestructible - The Explicits


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Eleanor Rigby - Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mellie's Comin' Over - Letters to Cleo


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man" by Loretta Lynn & Conway Twitty


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Cretin Hop - The Ramones


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Awkward" by San Cisco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Dance Without You - Skylar Grey


----------



## AussieGuy (Aug 23, 2013)

Silverstein - You Gotta Stay Positive (5 seconds lol)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Melanine" by Tycho

Songs about mythical creatures.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. You're a Vampire - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Highway Unicorn" by Lady GaGa


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Kraken" by Popeska


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Medusa - Anthrax


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "El Chupacabra" by Zakas


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

9. My Fairy King - Queen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. E. T. I. (Extra Terrestrial Intelligence) - Blue Oyster Cult


Title of the song asks a question


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Are You Fine? - Kyau & Albert


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Are You Sitting Comfortably? - the Moody Blues


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

3. Do You Want The Truth Or Something Beautiful? - Paloma Faith


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

4. Can you discover? -discovery


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

5. Is this the end? - Miss Li


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

6. Why is my sleeping bag a ghetto muppet? -chin up chin up.
Lol


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

7. Where did you sleep last night? - Nirvana


----------



## magicmandarin (Aug 25, 2013)

gaz said:


> 9) Shiny happy people- REM


I will be search by google then listen it.
i like shiny happy!!!


----------



## magicmandarin (Aug 25, 2013)

CordyRae said:


> 7. Where did you sleep last night? - Nirvana


Love your signature!:boogie


----------



## magicmandarin (Aug 25, 2013)

CordyRae said:


> 7. Where did you sleep last night? - Nirvana





Derailing said:


> 8. "El Chupacabra" by Zakas


About my life sometimes i feel scared and sometimes i will be brave!
From your signature!:roll


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Why'd You Only Call Me When You're High?" by Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

9. Where Is Home? by Bloc Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Why Does It Always Rrain on Me? - Travis

Songs about parent(s).


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Parents Just Dont Understand - DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

2. Mama - Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Daddy's Getting Married - Bif Naked


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Papa Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Momma Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Confessions of a Broken Heart (Daughter to Father)" by Lindsay Lohan


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. Mother - Pink Floyd


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

8. Daddy - King Diamond


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

9. Myma-girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mother Earth - Neil Young

Songs by bands that have a color in their name.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Shine on You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

2. "Into the Ocean" by Blue October


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

4. Immaculate Misconception - Motionless In White


----------



## Xincine (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not gonna teach your boyfriend how to dance with you - black kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sin & Lips - Elndless Blue


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

7. Stars - Simply Red


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "She Will Be Loved" by Maroon 5.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

9. Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Who knew - Pink


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

10. Starless - King Crimson

Songs that you are very much ashamed of liking.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus


----------



## 5lorr (Aug 5, 2013)

2. Bad Romance- Lady GaGa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. ...Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Egoista" by Belinda featuring Pitbull


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Stay Another Day - East 17


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Stupid Hoe" by Nicki Minaj


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Gucci Gucci - Kreayshawn


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Heartbeat Its a Love Beat - the Defranco Family


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "Friday" by Rebecca Black


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10. Limp Bizkit - Nookie

Songs that tell you to raise your hands, put your hands up, hands in the air...you get the idea.

Bonus points if you are asked to wave 'em like you dont care.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Put Your Hands Up" by Inna (<333)


----------



## SunshineRayy (Aug 30, 2013)

"Put Your Hands Up" - DJ Khaled

...although I really wanted to say, "Mama Said Knock You Out" by LL Cool J (still technically putting your hands up, just slightly more violently.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Throw Your Hands in the Air - Cypress Hill


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "In the Ayer" by Flo Rida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Get Your Hands Up - Fergie


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Raise Your Hands Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Put Your Hands Up For Detroit - Fedde Le Grand


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

8. Raise Your Hands - Vicious Rumors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Put Your Hands Up in the Air - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Throw Ya Hands Up - Stereos

A.T.F. (Alcohol, tobacco, firearms) songs.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Swimming Pool (Drank)" by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. drunk again - ed sheeran


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3. Smoking - Boston


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Cigarettes and Alcohol - Oasis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Shotgun wedding - Billy idol


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Janies got a gun - aerosmith


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

9. 45 - Shinedown


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Whiskey in the jar - Thin lizzy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Song titles with words in a language other than English.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

*3. "Микки" by Винтаж
*


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Scheiße" by Lady GaGa


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

6. Feuer frei! - Rammstein


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "No Hay Igual" by Nelly Furtado


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Americano" by Lady GaGa

Songs about falling in love with your best friend/really close friend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Best Friend's Hot - The Dolly Rots


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "So Happy I Could Die" by Lady GaGa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Friend of Mine - Lea Salonga


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Ben - Jackson 5


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Bad Romance" by Lady GaGa


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Friends & Lovers - Gloria Loring and Carl Anderson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Make Me Wanna - Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Falling in Love With Your Best Friend - Paul Baribeau

Three word songs.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. Seven Nation Army - White Stripes


----------



## Trovador (May 25, 2012)

3. My Favorite Things (John Coltrane)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Why So Lonely - 3rd and the Mortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. All the Roses - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> Three word songs.


8. The Magnificent Seven - The Clash


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

9. Tear You Apart - She Wants Revenge


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

10. Shake me Down - Cage the Elephant


Songs with articles of clothing in the title


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

1. Hand In Glove - The Smiths


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

2. Hats Off To (Roy) Harper - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hats off to the Bull - Chevelle


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

4. Black Tie White Noise - David Bowie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

5. Die With Your Boots On - Iron Maiden


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

6. Hold On To Your Hat - The Rolling Stones


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. These boots r made for walking - Nancy sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Black Belt - John Grant


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

10. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles

Songs with lyrics you can relate to.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

2. The Difference Between Medicine And Poison Is In The Dose - Circa Survive


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

4. Creep - Radiohead


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Winter" by Daughter


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Overkill - Men at Work


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Man Who Died of Nothing at All - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Why Does It Always Rain on Me - Travis

Songs by Canadian bands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Eight Easy Steps - Alanis Morisette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under - Shania Twain


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

5. Run To You - Bryan Adams


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Baby" by Justin Bieber


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. You Me at Six - Loverboy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. "The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down" - The Band


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

10. One Week - Barenaked Ladies (awesome song)

Songs you would play at a funeral


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

1. If I die young- the band perry


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

2. the hokey pokey


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

3, Funeral For A Friend/Love Lies Bleeding - Elton John


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

4. One Sweet Day - Mariah Carey


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Bittersweet Symphony" by The Verve


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

6. Exit Music (For a Film) - Radiohead


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. "Always Look on the Bright Side of Life" - Monty Python


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bang the Drum - Linda Perry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Your song - Elton John


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Wish you were here _ pink floyd


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

3. Tears In Heaven-Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Miss You - And Then I Turned Seven


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Missing" by Morgan Page


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

7. 10 Years Today - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8. I Miss You - Incubus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Arms Keep Missing You - Rick Astley

Songs that have any type of celestial body in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Galaxy of Emptiness - Beth Orton


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

2. Sister Moon - Sting


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Sister moon - transvision vamp


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

7. If the moon fell down tonight- chase coy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Stars - simply red


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Life on Mars? - David Bowie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Moon child - shakespear sister


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Songs that annoy you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Livin' La Vida Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Achy Breaky Heart – Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Humps - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go - Wham!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Gangnam Style – PSY

Songs you liked the very first time that you heard them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1. It's Time - Imagine Dragons


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

2. "Gimme More" by Britney Spears

"It's Britney *****!" will never get old :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Modern - Frida Hyvonen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Sad But True - Metallica


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Youth" by Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Under My Skin - Gin Wigmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sweet Delilah - Hurt


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Something Good - Alt-J


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Angel On My Shoulder" by Kaskade

Songs about falling out of love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. You've Lost That Loving Feeling - Hall and Oates


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

2. "Room For Happiness" by Kaskade & Skylar Grey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Go Your Own Way - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Winter" by Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Shattered Dreams - Johnny Hates Jazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Love Is a Battlefield - Pat Benatar


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

8. The Shield and The Sword - Clare Maguire


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "Symptoms" by Atlas Genius


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Somebody That I Used To Know - Gotye

Song about falling in love


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Stolen" by Dashboard Confessional


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. I cant help falling in love with you -- UB40


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "You & Me" by Lifehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Eternal Flame - The Bangles


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "I Like You" by Inna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Love letters - Alison moyet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. It must be love - the beatles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. God only knows - The Beach boys


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Songs with a number in the title

1. "2 Hearts" by Digitalism


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

How had I not found this forum topic before now? Where have I been?!
Sounds like fun. So many songs to choose from, but I'll choose:

2. 18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

3. N64 by Denzel Curry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

4. 99 red balloons - nena


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. One love -- Blue


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

6. Thirteen - Mushroomhead


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. 10001110101 - Clutch


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "1991" by Azealia Banks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. One - U2 & Mary J Blige


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with types of fruit in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Cherry oh baby - ub40


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

3. Cherry Raindrops by Mr. Muthaf**kin' eXquire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blackberry Way - The Move


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Strawberry Swing" by Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 30,000 Pounds Of Bananas - Harry Chapin


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Big Banana" by Havana Brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Second Bite Of the Apple - Beady Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Peaches - The Presidents of the United States of America

Songs with a Weapon in the title.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

2. 9mm by Freddie Gibbs


----------



## HD43D (Oct 10, 2013)

2. Firehouse - The nNights Were Young


----------



## HD43D (Oct 10, 2013)

sorry i messed up from another page. Carry on ...lol


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

5- knife party - deftones


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "21 Guns" by Green Day


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

7. Shotgun Blues - Guns N Roses


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Big Gun - AC/DC

Songs by Girl bands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Be Your Bro - Those Darlins


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Cherry Bomb - The Runaways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Different Light - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Our Own Pretty Ways - First Aid Kit


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> 8. Hunt You Down - Gore Gore Girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they do sound "garage," like a female AC/DC cover band or early Too Fast For Love era Mötley Crüe.

Derp, it took me to #9 to figure out this "10" was all-girl bands. :doh

Was posting an En Vogue tune, but changed it cuz I hunted around and realized that even though Chicago's The Groodies have been defunct for a few years, their videos live on in youtube land. I'm proud to say I know their bass player, Alex Broda. She used to date one of my relatives and she's one of the coolest, smartest, funniest women I know personally. And this wacky video rocks. Enjoy.

9. Hands Off My Stereo - The Groodies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Never Ever - All Saints

Songs with Unusual titles.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Dat chorus = Hotness
> 
> 1. The Thing That Should Not Let It Be - Beatallica
> 
> ...


That Beatallica song is golden.

2. In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Hahaha, that's pretty darn weird. 

3. Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except me and My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Don’t Eat Stuff Off The Sidewalk - The Cramps


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. The Unidentified Flying Tuna Trot - REO Speedwagon

It's nice and funky with some awesome piano


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Gay Pirates" by Cosmo Jarvis


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. My Head Hurts, My Feet Stink, and I Don't Love Jesus - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nails For Breakfast, Tacks for Snacks - Panic At The Disco


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. We Are the People Our Parents Warned Us About - Jimmy Buffett


New set of 10: Songs that sound dirty, even if they're not


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Tonight She Comes - The Cars


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Untouched" by The Veronicas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Hey Man, Smell My Finger - George Clinton

(cheating a bit--that's the cd name, but "Martial Law" is sometimes written as "Martial Law (Hey Man, Smell My Finger)" because he says it right at the beginning.) Great old-school style funk, with a li'l rapping thrown in. Day-um!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hand In My Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. The Stroke - Billy Squier


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Fembot in a Wet T-Shirt - Frank Zappa

(Fortunately, in a pinch, Frank Zappa and Jimmy Buffet can always supply someone with a plethora of weirdness)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hold On, I'm Coming - Wilson Pickett


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Down On Me - Janis Joplin


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Rainbows and Stuff" by Insane Clown Posse


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Revolving Door - Crazy Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. HTML - The Hot Toddies


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Assumption Song" by The Arrogant Worms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. H.W.C. - Liz Phair


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "Dirty Talk" by Wynter Gordon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Pearl Necklace - ZZ Top

Ten songs that describe being in the rain or the snow.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Fool In The Rain - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Snow In Anselmo - Van Morrison


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Snowblind - Black Sabbath


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Here Comes the Rain Again - Eurythmics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Snow White Queen - Evanescence


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Rainy Days and Mondays - The Carpenters


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "It Will Rain" by Bruno Mars


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

10. "Fixing a Hole" The Beatles

Name 10 songs that contain both male and female vocals.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Aint No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye Tammi Terrell


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Somebody That I Used to Know - Gotye


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. The Battle Of Evermore by Led Zeppelin


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

4. "Don't Go Breaking My Heart" --Elton John & Kiki Dee


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

5. Poison & wine - The civil wars


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. It's True That We Love One Another - White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne - Close Your Eyes Forever


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA


----------



## Snow76 (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Don't you wanna stay - Jason Aldean and Kelly Clarkson


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I'm gonna cheat, 'cause there's not actual standing in the snow involved. But it's the most badass christmas song ever, so hope you understand and forgive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oops, your bad! 'Rain and snow' was the last game. The game we were just on asked for songs with both a male and female singer.

1. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

2. One way or another - Blondie


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Possum Kingdom - The Toadies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Will Possess Your Heart - Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Never Gonna Give You Up - Rick Astley


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Nervous" by Wynter Gordon


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8 every breath you take - The Police


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 don't stand so close to me - the police


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "I'm Gonna Get You Back" by Florrie


Songs with a season in the title.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Autumn Leaves - Nat King Cole (originally a french song)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Summer Lovin' - Olivia Newton-John and John Travolta in Grease


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Summer Breeze - Type O Negative


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Summer Fling" by Willow Smith


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

8. "Da Summa" - Three 6 Mafia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Grand Theft Autumn - Fall Out Boy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Summer Of '69 - Bryan Adams

10 Songs that sound like they're about someone with superpowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bionic - Placebo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Pocket Full of Kryptonite - Spin Doctors


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. God of Thunder - KISS


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 My Hero - Foo Fighters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Plastic People - Atomship


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

8. Van Halen-Atomic Punk


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> 7. Holding Out for a Hero - Bonnie Tyler
> I am not pleased with myself :no


 I kinda like that song, actually...



mixtape said:


> 8. Van Halen-Atomic Punk


Good one! :boogie

9. Twentieth Century Man - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Airship Pirate - Abney Park

Since it almost Halloween: Creepy songs!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Lady Evil - Black Sabbath


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "(Pokemon) Lavender Town Theme Song" by Junichi Masuda


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Black No. 1 (Little Miss Scare-All) - Type O Negative

(aw, heck, anything by Type O Negative, actually--even their cover of Seals and Crofts' sweet, hippie "Summer Breeze" sounds sinister... I like them. heh.)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Mr. Crowley - Cradle of Filth

(Cradle of Filth, like Type O Negative, seems to make everything they touch turn particularly twisted and evil :twisted )


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. American Horror Story's Opening Theme Song. Graphics from the first season were easily the most disturbing.

Just for you, SpaceMonkey, and in honor of upcoming Halloween (and cuz I like it, too!) I'll keep the creepy going... (P.S. Your songs 7 and 9 were really good--I had never heard of either of them before.)

Name 10 MORE creepy/scary/horrifying/terrifying songs...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Love Bites- Judas Priest

(You're quite welcome.)


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

4. Ozar Midrashim by Information Society. For all your gothic, industrial, medieval, vampire, horror needs.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "The X-Files Theme Song"


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. The Last in Line - Dio

(kind of a slow start, but then the song rocks, and the cheesy 80s video is great stuff)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. You're a Vampire - One-Eyed Doll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Werewolf Weather

Songs with Sun or Moon in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. The sun always shines on tv - aha


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

3. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

5. Dancing in the moonlight - king harvest


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Sun Is Up" by Inna


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

9. Staring At The Sun by TV on the Radio.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Dark side of the moon

Songs with foreign lyrics in

1. Joe le taxi - Vanessa paradis


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. La Bamba - Los Lobos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Far Har Lart Mig - Laleh


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Rock Me Amedeus - Falco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Hor Min Sang - Kari Rueslatten


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Da Da Da - Trio


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. A bunch of hard rocking rap songs by Control Machete: Si Señor, Humanos Mexicanos, Mexican Curios...


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. André Hazes - Wij houden van oranje lyrics


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Du Hast - Rammstein

I have to admit, I both like and fear this song. Lol. It's somewhat disturbing and unsettling somehow, but there's just something about it--the beat, I guess...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Que N' Ai-Je - Keren Ann

Songs about Birds.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynard.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Surfing Bird - The Trashmen


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "I'm Like A Bird" by Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. May the Bird of Paradise Fly up Your Nose - "Little" Jimmy Dickens


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Rockin' Robin - Jackson 5



mixtape said:


> 2. Surfing Bird - The Trashmen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Birdhouse in Your Soul - They Might Be Giants


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

7. Blackbird by The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Sally's Pigeons - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

9. Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Songbird - Eva Cassidy

Yes! A mellow, pretty one from me! :teeth






In honor of this past Halloween...
10 Songs that have some kind of candy or something to do with candy in the title


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Some Candy Talking by Jesus And Mary Chain


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow

(great drums)


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Candy - Iggy Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Lollipop - The Chordettes


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> 4. May the Bird of Paradise Fly up Your Nose - "Little" Jimmy Dickens


WUT??? Bwahaha! That title's epic.



sabre5 said:


> 9. Rooster - Alice in Chains


Good song.



sabre5 said:


> Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


Another great one.

7. Tootsie Roll - 69 Boyz
(and now I wanna dance.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Strawberry Bubblegum - Justin Timberlake

Songs with one syllable titles.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. One - U2


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

3. Kite by U2


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

4. Blue- A Perfect Circle


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Ends - Everlast


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

6. Pink by Aerosmith


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You, you... no you didn't... oh you just deserve...


Noooo, I don't... What'd I do? What'd I do?

8. Tush - ZZ Top

*Edit -There. Fixed them. Are you a happy monkey now?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. Drown - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

10. Deep- Danzig

Songs with the word "Day" in the title.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Nights & Days" by Inna


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Dancing Days by Led Zeppelin


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. The Day I Tried to Live - Soundgarden


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden

Hope I'm not breaking any *cough* rules by posting twice in a row.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Day tripper - the Beatles


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

6. Plan B - Great Day for a Murder


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Blue Morning, Blue Day - Foreigner


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Independence Day - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. It's A New Day - Will.i.am.

Songs with "Rock" in the title.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. God Gave Rock n Roll To You - KISS


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Rock and Roll Hoochie Koo - Rick Derringer


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. I Am A Rock - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Rock Around The Clock - Bill Haley and the Comets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. God Given Right to Rock and Roll - Boned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Rock Bottom - UFO

10 Songs with girls' names in the title


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Sweet Caroline - Neil Diamond.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. "Dinah" - jazz standard


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Hot Cherie - Hardline








likeaspacemonkey said:


> 3. Judy Is A Punk - Ramones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheena, Judy... nice of The Ramones to immortalize their girls in song.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Kelsey" by Metro Station


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

6. "Jolene" - Dolly Parton


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

7. Judith- A Perfect Circle


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Psychosonic cindy - transvision vamp


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Songs that have been altered to be funny.

1. Just Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Frosty the Pervert - Bob Rivers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Blurred Lines - Bart Baker

(The visuals are funnier than the lyrics.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. My Humps - Alanis Morissette


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Tan Lines - AwesomenessTV

(These Blurred Lines parodies kill me. I lost it at the shake weight.)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Syphilis Girl" by MadTV :haha


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Like a Boss - The Lonely Island

(I really like anything by The Lonely Island. This video makes me laugh every time I see it--it never gets old.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Devil Went Down to Jamaica - David Allan Coe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep - Bob Rivers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Perform This Way - Weird Al Yankovic

Duet songs.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Gotye feat.Kimbra-Somebody That I Used To Know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford (Feat. Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. Ebony and Ivory - Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Mrs Robinson - Simon and Garfunkel. 

Heh, pretty much all of their songs are duets. Call me Captain Obvious.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "The Lady is a Tramp" by Tony Bennett and Lady GaGa


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Kids - Kylie Minogue and Robbie Williams


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Beachcombing - Mark Knofler and Emmylou Harris


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. Hey Paula - Paul and Paula.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Muskrat Love - Captain and Tennille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. You're The One That I Want - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John

Songs with Day or Night in the title.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1.Whoever Brings The Night-Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. One Day - Bjork


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

4.Beautiful Day-U2


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

5. Where did you sleep last night - Nirvana


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

6.Last Friday Night-Katy Perry


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

7. A day in the life - Beatles


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

8. American Nights- The Runaways


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Monday, Monday - Mamas and Papas.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Friday I'm in love - The Cure


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Karen, when you get to 10th song, you choose the topic of next wave. Just so you know next time.

Songs with "sun" in the title.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Sleeping Sun - Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Walkin' on the Sun - Smash Mouth


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

3. Sunshine - Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Mambo Sun - T. Rex


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

5. House of the Rising Sun - Animals.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. Ride into the Sun - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

7. Crescent Suns - Hallucinogen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. California Sun - Ramones


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks

(a deceptively peppy death song)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Here comes the sun - The Beatles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Disillusioned - Motherjane


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

3. Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Dead Inside - Skillet


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

5. Decay- Sevendust


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

7. I Walk Alone - Green Day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. ****ty Day - SoKo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. One Day - Matisyahu








Heavensnight said:


> 3. Mad World - Gary Jules





RelinquishedHell said:


> 5. Decay- Sevendust





likeaspacemonkey said:


> 6 - Peace Train - Cat Stevens





Colhad75 said:


> 7. I Walk Alone - Green Day.


All really, really awesome, amazing songs. Really.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Friend - Everlast








Toad Licker said:


> 8. ****ty Day - SoKo


So, YOU'RE the one who installed the surveillance equipment in my apartment! LOLOL! Yeah, welcome to my world... What a great song.

Okay, since I monopolized this thread, I'm repeating it and I'll stay out of the next 10:

More songs that describe well how you feel sometimes


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Human" by Daughter


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2. Creed - Rusted and Weathered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. A Million Little Pieces - Placebo


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Nobody's Home" by Avril Lavigne


----------



## Beatlemeister (Oct 30, 2013)

Yer Blues- The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rain Falls Down - Assemblage 23 :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Left 4 Dead - Papercut Massacre


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. I Walk Alone - Green Day

Songs that send a message.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Message in a bottle - The Police


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

2. Imagine - John Lennon.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. Pumped Up Kicks - Foster The People.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Where is the love - Blk Eyed Peas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Mailman - Soundgarden

(*Disclaimer: not MY personal message, but the song's got a clear one, lol. I just love Chris Cornell's voice and really heavy, dark, sometimes evil songs... There were some nicer ones, that'd maybe be more of message I'd be putting out into the world, (or even some negative ones I relate to that aren't quite...THIS...) but nah, I wanna post this one, hahaha. Dunno why... :stu :twisted)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Who's the Devil? - Stuck Mojo

(Cuz I'm still stuck in heavy mode and I can't stay away... I'm kinda feelin' some of this song's lyrics mesh more with me, though, than the last one I posted, lol.)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

8. If You Could See Me Now - The Script


----------



## Elros (Nov 17, 2013)

9. Hurt - Flowers





Find it strangely uplifting


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

10. Everybody Hurts - REM.

One Hit Wonders.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Bust a Move - Young MC


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

2. Louie Louie - the Kingsmen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Little Pig, Little Pig - Green Jellö


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

4. C'Mon Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. I love your smile - Shanice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Barbie Girl - Aqua


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Save Tonight - Eagle Eye Cherry

(This video's pretty clever)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. No Rain - Blind Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 99 Luft Balloons - Nena

Songs with Heaven or Hell in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Highway to hell - ACDC


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath

(bonus points for moi)


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

3. Heaven is a place on earth- Belinda Carlisle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Show me Heaven - Maria McKee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Bat out of hell - Meatloaf


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

6. Heaven Tonight - Doris Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hell on Wheels - Betty Blowtorch


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

8. Meadows of Heaven - Nightwish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Already been done. 

9. Hell Awaits - Slayer


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Hell Ain't a Bad Place to Be - AC/DC

10 songs that describe your family


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

1. No Kind Words - The Maccabees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Incomplete - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Good, Bad, Ugly - Ani DiFranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Growing Old - A Pale Horse Named Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Brain Crack - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Chaos" by Skold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Best That I Can Do - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Perfect Strangers - Deep Purple


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

9. Love Is All Around - Wet Wet Wet


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Blame - Gravity Kills

10 Songs that are things you like about other people.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

1. Man Must Dance- Johnossi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Smile - Vitamin C


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Daredevil - Fiona Apple


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "So Much Money" by Juicy J


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Normal Like You - Everclear


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

7. Alive- Pearl Jam


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

8. What A Wonderful World - Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

9. Close to you - Carpenters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Good Behavior - Plumb

Songs that have only one type of vowel in the title (e.g. 'Alabama' or 'School').


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. Clocks - Coldplay.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Weeds - Life of Agony


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. So Hott - Kid Rock


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. (All by) UFO:

* Doctor, Doctor

* Rock Bottom

* Shoot Shoot

(Do I win a prize for a triple play? Cuz I should really win a prize. And they were even all "O"s.)

Just because I really love this song






And adding this because I saw this earlier and was impressed, and then I read he's 14 years old. Seriously? 14? Wow.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

6. Doctor Doctor - Robert Palmer.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

(CharmedOne takes 7 and 8 )

9. Luvstruck - Southside Spinners


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

10. Alpha - Vangelis

Songs with nearly impossible to understand lyrics


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Chain My Name" by POLIÇA


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin

I like this song, but I really only understand half of what they're saying.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Green River - Creedence Clearwater Revival

Pretty much the same with this song. I like it, but I only catch a word or two here and there, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida - Iron Butterfly


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

5. Informer - Snow 

Ah likky boom boom now!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Rock the Casbah - The Clash


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Baptism" by Crystal Castles.....actually about 90% of Crystal Castles' songs lol I still love them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Baile de Amor" by 3BallMTY

Songs about things that really piss you off


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

1) Pisses Me Off - Chris Caffery


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Right Place, Wrong Time - Dr. John








likeaspacemonkey said:


> 9 - Tourette's - Nirvana


I was actually gonna post Nirvana's Heart Shaped Box in here while that "Hard to understand" 10 was open, but really, clearly (and unclearly) yours was a much better choice. (Meh, I'll post it after-the-fact anyway, lol.)








AlchemyFire said:


> 1) Pisses Me Off - Chris Caffery


:haha Omg, I love this.

*Edit: And I like it even better now after reading he's part of the Trans-Siberian Orchestra. They're fantastic. And somehow that just makes it all more deliciously wrong.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Inhaler" by Foals


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

4. My Perfect Cousin- The Undertones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Unnoticed - Plumb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Story of My Life - Bif Naked


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Waste the Day - Heather Nova


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "American Life" by Madonna


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

9. Little Liar- Joan Jett and the Blackhearts


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Misery - Maroon 5


10 Songs that describe what you do in the morning


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Run" by The Knux


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

2. Panic- Twisted Method


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Stay Awake" by Ellie Goulding


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

5. Crossword Puzzle - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Lunge Forward" by Wavves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wake Up - Arcade Fire


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Get Up Stand Up - Bob Marley


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

9. Ante Up - M.O.P


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Who Cares - Ugly Friend 

Songs with Lost or Found in the title.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

1. Lost Keys (Blame Hofmann)/Rosetta Stoned - Tool


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Lost in music > Sister Sledge


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Now that I Found You" by Britney Spears


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

4. Lost in the Supermarket- The Clash


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

6. Too lost in you - Sugababes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Lost and Found - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

7. Atlantis part 3: Lost Island - Planet X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Found Me - The Fray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lost Highway - Hank Williams

Songs with titles that have the same word more than once.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

1. Point to Point - Animals as Leaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Long Long Time - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "On and On" by Inna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Step by Step - Whitney Houston


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Again, Again" by Lady GaGa


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

6. There There - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Do Wah Diddy Diddy - Manfred Mann


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Ooh La La" by Britney Spears


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Mother Mother - Tracy Bonham

(oddly appropriate because she's here and working my last nerve right now)


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

10. Tart Tart - Happy Mondays

Song titles that describe how you feel about the future


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Finish What Ya Started - Van Halen


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

2. "Why Should I Be Sad?" by Britney Spears


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. What Do I Have To Do? - Stabbing Westward


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

4. Dark age of Technology - Chimp Spanner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Never-Ending Why - Placebo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Show Me How to Live - Audioslave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Boring - The Pierces


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Why Won't You Make Up Your Mind?" by Tame Impala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Stupid Thing - Aimee Mann


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Will It Go Round in Circles - Billy Preston

Posting the video because even though I meant my comment in a depressy way, it's a happy, upbeat, boppy song. And I really dig the guy's look.






Name 10 songs that sum up your New Year's Resolutions


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Work *****" by Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bum - Tanya Donelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Don't Wanna Grow Up - Tom Waits


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "I Get Money" by 50 Cent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Can't Fall Asleep - Priscilla Ahn


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Why Should I Worry - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Nobody Likes You (When You're Dead) - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Better Off Dead - ZZ Ward 

Songs with things in the title that you'd find in your home.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Orange Pineapple Juice - Common


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Fly on the Wall - AC/DC


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Tulips from Amsterdam - Max Bygraves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kitchen Table - Jake Bugg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cinnamon - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Black Coffee - Everlast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Screwdriver - Prince


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Showerhead - Eve 6


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "Umbrella" by Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bed - J. Holiday

Songs with a Name (boy or girl) in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Buttermilk John - Vince Gill


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

2 Dani California - rhcp


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

3. Rosanna - Toto


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

4 Sara smile - Hall & Oates


----------



## Andrew90 (Jan 13, 2014)

5. Michael - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dear Jill - Blodwyn Pig


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Pamela - Toto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

9. Jazzy Belle - OutKast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Samantha - Hole

Songs with names of Cities in the title.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Leaving Las Vegas - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Waking Up in Vegas" by Katy Perry


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Marrakesh Express - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Portland - The Replacements


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Jesus Just Left Chicago - ZZ Top


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Do You Know the Way to San Jose? - Dionne Warwick


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon

This song makes me happy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Woodstock - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cleveland Rocks - Ian Hunter

Songs with body parts in the title.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Tush - ZZ Top


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

4. Miss Fat Booty - Mos Def


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

6 eye in the sky - Alan parsons project


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Angel Eyes - Jeff Healy Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Tooth For An Eye - The Knife


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Sad Eyes" by Crystal Castles

Songs with a type of dessert in the title


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. I Want Candy - Bow Wow Wow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Ice Cream Girl - Sean Kingston


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

4. Candy Lips - Doris Day


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

5 Ice Cream - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Juha1039 (Dec 30, 2013)

6 Honey Pie - The Beatles


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Rock Candy - Montrose








RandomNobody said:


> 2. Sour Cherry - The Kills


Great song. I love the percussion.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

9 cherry pie - warrant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Custard Pie - Led Zeppelin

Songs about hope, having hope, or that are hopeful.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Don't Give Up - Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Don't Stop Believin' - Journey


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Make It Real - Scorpions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Things Can Only Get Better - Howard Jones


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7) 21st century - rhcp


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

8. Make you feel better - rhcp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Keep Hope Alive - Crystal Method


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. But When the Little Fellow Came Close and Put Both Arms around His Mother, and Kissed Her in an Appealing Boyish Fashion, She Was Moved to Tenderness - I Can Make a Mess Like Nobody's Business


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Sad But True Story of Ray Mingus, the Lumberjack of Bulk Rock City, and His Never Slacking Strive to Exploit the So Far Undiscovered Areas of the Intention to Bodily From the Opposite Species of His Kind, During Intake of All the Mental Conditions that Could be Derived From Fermentation - Rednex


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Lying Is The Most Fun A Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off" by Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Tortoise Recalling the Drone of the Holy Numbers as they were Revealed in the Dreams of the Whirlwind and the Obsidian Gong - Theater of Eternal Music


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Our Lawyer Made Us Change the Name of This Song So We Wouldn't Get Sued - Fall Out Boy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. I Slept with Someone in Fall Out Boy and All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me - Fall Out Boy

:haha

(I've gotta start listening to this band!)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. It's Not a Side Effect of the Cocaine. I Am Thinking It Must Be Love - Fall Out Boy

(Sorry, these were just too funny!)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

10 "Dedicated Thespian Has Teeth Pulled To Play Newborn Baby In High School Play" - yo la tengo

Songs that have the words" high " or "low" in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Low - Cracker


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> 8. I Slept with Someone in Fall Out Boy and All I Got Was This Stupid Song Written About Me - Fall Out Boy
> 
> :haha
> 
> (I've gotta start listening to this band!)





RandomNobody said:


> yeah, don't lol


Too late. I already did. And unfortunately, your warning was right. They suck.

3. Higher Love - Steve Winwood

Awesome song. One of my very best friends was a practicing Buddhist for a long time and for some reason, this song really reminds me of her and of her philosophies on life. Nice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. High Speed - Coldplay


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Higher Ground - Stevie Wonder

(and Red Hot Chili Peppers. Both versions are excellent.)


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

6. "Ain't No Mountain High Enough" -Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell



(Why do some of the posts have so much empty space?)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Back in the High Life Again - Steve Winwood


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "High For This" by The Weeknd


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Low Rider - War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. This is a Low - Blur

Songs with weapons in the title.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

1. Cuts Like A Knife - Bryan Adams


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

2. Bass Cannon - Flux Pavilion


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Lawyers, Guns, and Money - Warren Zevon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Grenade - Bruno Mars






Delilah's version is awesome, too. I'd kill to sound like their lead singer. With a grenade. :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. T.N.T. - AC/DC

Edit: My phone keeps changing this to lowercase when I hit send or save. WTF? Lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Little Arrows - Leapy Lee


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

7 soul to squeeze - rhcp


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks, and Cannibal Girls - White Zombie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^We have two 7's so #9 should've been #10, I'll post the next topic.

Songs with types of dances in the title.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Songs with the kind of feeling you want in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with types of dances in the title.

1. Mambo Italiano - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Boogie With Stu - Led Zeppelin


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Stanky Legg - GS Boyz :boogie


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Twist - Chubby Checker


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Disco Duck - Rick Dees & His Cast of Idiots


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Dance, Dance - Fall Out Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. New Speedway Boogie - Grateful Dead

Songs with Relatives (Mom, Uncle, etc.) in the Title.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Mama Told Me Not to Come - Three Dog Night


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Your Mama Don't Dance (And Your Daddy Don't Rock 'n' Roll) - Loggins and Messina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Brotherly Love - Have Heart


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Mother Mary - UFO


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Hey Brother" by Avicii


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Daddy, Brother, Lover, Little Boy - Mr. Big

(I like that they use Makita drills to play their guitars in this, lol. How cliche hard rock is that? Haha. I don't care, I still like it. )


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Daddy's Home" by Usher (lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Uncle Salty - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Two Sisters - The Kinks

Songs with Head(s) or Tail(s) in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. No Talking Just Head - The Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tails Up Heads Down - Boned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Bang Your Head - Quiet Riot


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Machine Head - Bush

I like this song. Very much.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. A Trick of the Tail - Genesis


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Head Games - Foreigner


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Heading Out to the Highway - Judas Priest


----------



## Bikescene (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Where's Your Head at - Basement Jaxx

Songs with parts of the body in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Black-Eyed - Placebo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. Head Like a Hole - Nine Inch Nails

(Wow, that was like a 2-fer. If band names counted, that is.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Shake Your Booty - KC & the Sunshine Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I'll Bite Your Face Off - Alice Cooper


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Hands" by The Ting Tings


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Legs - ZZ Top

I love this video. Anti-bullying. YES! (And once in a while, people say, "That girl looks kinda like you," which is cool. Hey, I'll take any flattery I can get, lol.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lungs - Chvrches

Songs with birds in the title.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Fly Like an Eagle - Steve Miller Band


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Walkin Through the Desert (With a Crow) - Ghoultown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Woodpecker - Chuck Berry


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "I'm Like a Bird" by Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eagle on a Pole - Conor Oberst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pelican - The Maccabees


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. When Doves Cry - Prince

EDITED TO ADD #9 ^ Cause I'm apparently losing my marbles...

10. Songbird - Eva Cassidy

I love her beautiful voice. Gone way too soon. R.I.P., Eva.






10 songs that are *anything but* romantic. (Anti-romance, that is.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You skipped #9. :kma

1. I Ain't Missing You - John Waite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Used to Love Her - Guns N' Roses


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> ^You skipped #9. :kma
> 
> 1. I Ain't Missing You - John Waite


Whoops. How the heck did I do that? :doh I edited and fixed it--added a #9. (Did somebody have one for 9 at first, but then deleted it? I woulda sworn... Okay... guess I'm losing' it! Certainly isn't the first time, probably won't be the last, lol...)

4. I Hate Myself for Loving You - Joan Jett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. U & Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love - Van Halen

(Sheesh, I'd better do _*THIS *_one right, since I started this group of 10!)


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

8. "Not Taking this No More" by Nervo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. Outta Love Again - Van Halen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Hate Me - Blue October








RandomNobody said:


> 2. Out of love - Shad
> 
> I got so many songs for this topic :teeth


^Challenge accepted. 

10 _*MORE *_songs that are anti-romance...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Please use your imagination. :b

1. Love Stinks - J. Geils Band


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Hey, I'm just giving the public what it asks for. I'm a people pleaser by nature. You asked for this RandomNobody. Where you at, dawg, where you at?

2. He's Making You the Fool - Zebra

(absolutely NO connection to your teasing me about my recent brain fades at all.  I just like this song.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Everyday I Love You Less And Less - The Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. So Lonely - The Police


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes

(this could be the official SAS theme song)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. 50 Ways to Say Goodbye - Train

Witty lyrics and video. Like if Cake and Maroon 5 gave birth to a song, this'd be it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Try Sleeping With a Broken Heart - Alicia Keys


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. Alone Again - Dokken






10 songs about things people could be afraid of.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

1. Spiders on a Web - Cats Millionaire


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. The Green Manalishi - Judas Priest

I have always wondered just what the heck that thing is? But it sure seems like something everyone ought to be afraid of... Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Outside - Staind


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. The Freaks Come Out at Night - Whodini








RandomNobody said:


> 4. Became - Atmosphere
> 
> This song gives me chills


Awesome song and video! I really like the way they did it all on crumpled paper and inside a box, that was pretty cool. Btw, you can imbed YouTube videos in most threads one of two ways: 1) by clicking Go Advanced at the bottom of the reply box, then at the top far right, next to php, clicking the broken icon, and inserting the string of letters and numbers after the = from the url of your video (yours is uGCpxOLIzZ8 ) in between the bracketed "YOUTUBEs" by manually using these kind of brackets [ and ] putting the word YOUTUBE inside, then the letters/numbers string, then /YOUTUBE surrounded by those same square brackets (leaving no spaces in between any of it.) And the vid will imbed like this:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. And the Snakes Start to Sing - Bring Me the Horizon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

9. Cassie eats cockroaches - Acid Bath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hungry Like The Wolf - Duran Duran

Songs that have at least two peoples names in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The Ballad of Cleo & Joe - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Jack and Diane - John Cougar Mellencamp

(Or as my autocorrect just renamed him, "John Cougar Kneecap.")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bonnie & Clyde II - Martina Sorbara


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

5. "Mary Jane Holland" by Lady GaGa


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lily, Rosemary and the Jack of Hearts- Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Frankie and Johnny - Sam Cooke


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. Pablo and Andrea - Yo La Tengo


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

10. The Ballad of John and Yoko - The Beatles

10 Songs that sound mystical or magical


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "Highway Unicorn" by Lady GaGa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Black Magic - Slayer


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

3. Crystal - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Crystal Ball - Styx


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

5. Silver Wings - Garrett Hedlund


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Abracadabra - Steve Miller Band


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

7. The Necromancer - Rush


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

8. Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spellbound -Siouxsie and the Banshees


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

10. Magic Bus - The Who

Songs with numbers in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. 10 Seconds - Jazmine Sullivan


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

2. 100 Years - Five for Fighting


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. One Week - Barenaked Ladies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 23 - Blonde Redhead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. 2 Sides of Me - Hinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. 88 Lines About 44 Women - The Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. 93 Million Miles - Jason Mraz

Songs about the Undead.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I mean anything that is considered Undead, Aka Skeletons, Vampires, Frankenstein, etc. .





2. Skeleton Song - Kate Nash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dracula Blood - Zombina and the Skeletones


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "We Only Come Out at Night" by Motionless In White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Zombie Stomp - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie ( A twofer! )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Vampires, Mummies and the Holy Ghost - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. I Walked with a Zombie - Roky Erickson


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

9. Silent Scream - T.S.O.L


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. The End Of Days - Abney Park


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

3. Disintegration - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. In Flight - Linda Perry


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

6. Tempo of the damned - Exodus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Better Days - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. These Friends of Mine - Rosie Thomas


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "Atmosphere" by Kaskade

Songs with the word "body" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Drugs in My Body - Thieves Like Us


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

3. Be a Body - Grimes


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Move Ya Body" by Nina Sky


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

5. Rock That Body - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Body Work" by Morgan Page


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Bury My Body - The Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jennifer's Body - Hole 

Songs of Murder.


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

1. Suffer Little Children - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Murder Was the Case - Snoop Dog


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I've Committed Murder - Macy Gray


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. I Shot the Sheriff - Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Black River Killer - Blitzen Trapper


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

9. Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. It's the End of the World as We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

2. 50 Ways to Say Goodbye - Train


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. Boogie in your Butt - Eddie Murphy (kind of amazing, the things he comes up with to put in your butt...)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Poo Mare - The Smurfs (about picking up dog poo)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Bust a Move - Young MC








LotteTortoise said:


> 4. Poo Mare - The Smurfs (about picking up dog poo)


Ugh, p.u.! One of my least favorite activities. But beats the heck outta scraping it off the bottom of your shoe after the fact!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

6. Detachable Penis - King Missile


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

7. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

9. The Offspring - Pretty Fly (For a White Guy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - The Smashing Pumpkins

Songs about drugs or drug abuse.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Mr. Brownstone - Guns N' Roses


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

3. I Don't Like the Drugs (But the Drugs Like Me) - Marilyn Manson

(I *do *like the song. It's one of my all-time favorites. :stu)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Because I Got High - Afroman


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

5. Rainy Day Women #12 & 35 - Bob Dylan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Cocaine - Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. White Lines - Grandmaster Flash


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Heroin - Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hashpipe - Weezer


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

*L*ucy in *S*ky with *D*iamonds


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Tracks by bands written for/used in tv/films

1. The Lightning Tree (Follyfoot, 1970s childrens' tv series, theme tune) - The Settlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Trick Pony - Charlotte Gainsbourg (Grey's Anatomy)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

4. Cat People (aka Putting Out Fire with Gasoline) - David Bowie
(Written for the movie Cat People, but Tarantino also used it in Inglourious Basterds--because he has good taste in music.  )


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Absolute Beginners (David Bowie in this film)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

6) Blood Money- Bon Jovi, Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Eternal Flame - The Bangles (The Crazy Ones)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. We Don't Need Another Hero - Max Mad Beyond Thunderdome (Tina Turner)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tomorrow Is a Chance to Start Over - Hilary Grist (Grimm)

Songs about Insanity.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. I'm Going Slightly Mad - Queen


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

3. Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Basketcase - Green Day


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Coming Undone - Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Mad World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Acute Schizophrenia Blues - The Kinks


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

10) Papercut- Linkin Park

*10 songs with a killer intro*


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 songs which have the word "*SEX*'" in the title.

1. I Want Your Sex (George Michael)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

2. Love Sex Intelligence - The Shamen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. 1984 (Sex Crime) - The Eurythmics.

Sorry - never saw your "with killer intros" until just now ...:no:bash:bash ... we can use that next ... ?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. 1984 (Sex Crime) - The Eurythmics.

Sorry, Harry - never saw your "with kilelr intros" until just now ...:no:bash:bash ... we can use that next ... ?


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

(10 songs with Killer Intros)

1. Guilty All The Same - Linkin Park


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

GAH! I don't know which one we're doing now. 
If we're doing 'Songs with Sex in the Title':
4. Sex Type Thing - Stone Temple Pilots






If it's 'Songs with a Killer Intro': 
2. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers 
(I've tried playing it on my keyboard and it kicked my butt. I'm not that good anymore. If I'd tried it when I was at my best, at age 12, and was playing songs like, Rustle of Spring, yeah, I probably could've done it then, but now I'm too rusty, too slow and uncoordinated...It sucks, I was starting to be really good at age 12 and I just gave it up. Now I feel like I can only watch other people play at that level and admire/appreciate their talent. :/)

The actual song:






The piano version intro that intimidated the crap outta me and made me just throw my hands up and say I give up:






Sinding's Rustle of Spring, the song I played for my recital at age 12 before I quit playing piano. Huge props to whoever this guy is. It's a hella hard song. If I could ever play this song again, I'd be able to play Snow, but I don't foresee that ever happening. I don't even think I could do it now with a gun to my head. Sometimes, you really don't know what you have until it's gone. *wallows in self-pity*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Goi, Rode, Goi! - Arkona


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^I had to google that... Good song though and yeah the beginning rocks. Okay, guess it's songs with killer intros then...

6. Straight Through the Heart - Dio


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Rock Candy - Montrose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Lumberjack - Jackyl

Songs about Loneliness.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Lonely Day - System of a Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. All By Myself - Irving Berlin


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. How to Disappear Completely - Radiohead


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

6. Waking Up Beside You - Stabbing Westward








Toad Licker said:


> 9. Hells Bells - AC/DC


I agree--that one's ^ got a killer intro. :yes



Toad Licker said:


> 10. The Lumberjack - Jackyl


I had to do a YouTube search for that one, and when I first started listening to it, I had it confused with Fastway's Telephone, but I recognized it the longer I listened to it. Funny, a couple early 90s bands had power tools in their songs, huh? This one, and Mr. Big playing their guitars with Makita drills, lol. I liked this funny, over-the-top, 80s-style video for The Lumberjack, btw...






There's no entertaining video for Telephone, but I think the songs have some similarities (minus the chainsaw, plus more cowbell, lol, that is...)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Only The Lonely - Roy Orbison



CharmedOne said:


> I had to do a YouTube search for that one, and when I first started listening to it, I had it confused with Fastway's Telephone, but I recognized it the longer I listened to it. Funny, a couple early 90s bands had power tools in their songs, huh? This one, and Mr. Big playing their guitars with Makita drills, lol. I liked this funny, over-the-top, 80s-style video for The Lumberjack, btw...


 I've never heard of them, I'll look them up later. I love Jackyl and their chainsaw, they use it in more than one song.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. So Lonely - Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Isolation - Joy Division


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Songs with 'SEX" in the title.

1. I Want Your Sex - George Michael.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Sexxx Dreams" by Lady GaGa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. 1984 (Sex Crime)- The Eurythmics


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

5. Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Catholic Sex Kitten - Lesbian Bed Death


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Sex as a Weapon - Pat Benatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cybersex (Scherzo) - Lords of Acid


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Blood Sugar Sex Magik - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Sex Bomb - Tom Jones.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten songs that have a famous persons name in the title.

1. Robert De Niro is Waiting- Bananarama.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. My Name is Michael Caine - Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Farrah Fawcett Hair - Capital Cities


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

6. I'm Jim Morrison, I'm dead - Mogwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wolfman Jack - Todd Rundgren


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Life is Real (Song For Lennon) - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Summer Of John Wayne - Tom McRae


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Moves Like Jagger - Maroon 5


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ten songs which feature a planet or celestial body.

1. Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Why do you always post twice when you start a new category? :sus

2. Andromeda - Paul Weller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. First Kiss On Mars - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

"Why do you always post twice when you start a new category?"
Try and attain over 90,000 posts.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Walking on the Moon - Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah I see. With the 50 post limit that'll take you almost 5 years of continuous posting everyday to do so. Good luck with that. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Venus in Overdrive - Rick Springfield


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Mars Bars - The Undertones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Comet Song - Björk


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Jupiter Crash - The Cure

Songs with Eye(s) in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. When I Lose My Eyes - Saturday Looks Good to Me


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Eye in the Sky - Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Telescope Eyes - Eisley


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Violet Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

8. I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Blue Eyes - Elton John


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

10. "In Your Eyes" by Inna

Songs with a name of a disease/illness in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Black Lung Heartache - Joe Bonamassa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Brain Damage - Eminem


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Gonorrhea" by Lil' Wayne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Cancer - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. " Paranoid" by Wavves


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cardiac Arrest - Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Mystery Disease - MGMT

Songs with a mode of transportion that can fly in the title.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Jet Pilot - SOAD


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Paper Airplanes - Seals & Crofts


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Paper Plane - Status Quo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Magic Carpet Ride – Steppenwolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Deportee (Plane Wreck At Los Gatos) – Woody Guthrie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Spitfire - The Prodigy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Air Force One – Godley & Creme


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Rocket - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

10. Jet - Paul McCartney and Wings

Songs with a person's name in the title (Real or fictional names)


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. My Name Is Mud - Primus


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

2. Lola - The Kinks


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Laura - Scissor Sisters


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

4. Sweet Jane - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Tom Sawyer - Rush


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Jeremy - Pearl Jam


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

8. Faheem - Brother Ali


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Run's House - Run-DMC


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

10. Bob Marley & The Wailers - Johnny Was

Song titles you can't pronounce correctly.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

1. Viorar Vel Til Loftarasa - Sigur Ros


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

2. Kvelertak - Sjøhyenar (Havets Herrer)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

3. Ai Se Eu Te Pego - Michael Teló


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Apres Moi - Regina Spektor


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

5. Finntroll - En Mäktig Här


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Niemand Kennt Den Tod - Erben Der Schopfung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Le Vieil Amant - Emilie Simon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

9. Mykonos - Fleet Foxes


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

10. Ni Freud Ni Tu Mamá - Belinda

Songs with a title that isn't mentioned in the lyrics of the song.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. Digital Love - Daft Punk


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

2. Bodysnatchers - Radiohead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

4. Ghost Love Score - Nightwish


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

5. Battery Kinzie - Fleet Foxes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Basket Case - Green Day


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

8. The Riddle - Gigi D'Agostino


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Vlad the Impaler - Kasabian 

Songs with a time of day in the title.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Her Morning Elegance - Oren Lavie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Breathe (2AM) - Anna Nalick


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

3. 4 In The Morning - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. 2:45 AM - Elliot Smith


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Just Who Is The 5 o'clock Hero ? - The Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 8:16 am - 311


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Pierce the Morning Rain - Dinosaur Jr.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. 3.00 AM - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. It’s Five O’clock Somewhere – Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffett


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. 11:59 - Blondie

10 songs which have 'cat' in the title.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

Lovecats - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Cat - Jack Off Jill


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Cool for Cats - Squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Stray Cat Strut - The Stray Cats


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

6. Temple of the Cat - Ayreon


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

7. Tommy the Cat - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Sister of Mercy - Thompson Twins


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

2. For Mom - Buckethead


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. My Mom - Eminem


----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse (Apr 3, 2014)

4. Umi Says - Mos Def


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Uncle Harry - Noel Coward


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Daddy Cool - Boney M


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

8. Sister - Devin Townsend


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. My Perfect Cousin - The Undertones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Grandfather - Vermillion Lies

Songs about murderers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Unabomber – Fragile


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

Eaten - Bloodbath


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Man Down" by Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Son of Sam - Dead Boys


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Nine is God" by Wavves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Edmond Kemper Had a Horrible Temper – Macabre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Charlie Manson's Eyes – People Haters


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Looking Through Gary Gilmore's Eyes - The Adverts

Ten songs about furniture.

1. Bed's Too Big Without You - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Kitchen Table - Jake Bugg


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Cleaning Out My Closet - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Barstool Blues - Neil Young


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

5. California King Bed - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Couch* -* Earl Sweatshirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rockin' Chair - Oasis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Table Talk - Adam and the Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Kick the Chair - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tables and Chairs - Andrew Bird 

Cover songs.


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

1. Breadfan - Metallica (Originally by Budgie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes (Led Zeppelin cover)


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

The Sentinel - Machine Head (Judas Priest Cover)


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

4. Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For - Disturbed (U2 Cover)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Everybody Hurts - Frida Hyvonen (R.E.M. cover)


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

6. Bicycle Race - Between the Buried and Me (Queen Cover)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Come On Eileen - Save Ferris (Dexys Midnight Runners cover)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bad Romance - Lissie (Lady Gaga cover)


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

9. Welcome to the Jungle - John 5 (GnR Cover)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. My Way - Sid Vicious (Sinatra cover)

10 songs which are about the night.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Bring on the Night - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Night Train - Visage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. All Night Long - Joe Walsh


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Nightshift - The Commodores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Saturday Night Special - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

9. Nightchild - Electric Wizard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Night Flight - Led Zeppelin

Songs with Baby(ies) in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Baby Be Mine - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Eyes of a Baby - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Baby, Baby, Baby - Justin Bieber

-> :duck <-


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Baby Jane - Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Little Babies - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. I Got You Babe - Cher and UB40


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

8. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix-A-Lot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Pretty Baby - Blondie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Be My Baby - Ronettes

Ten songs with 'song' in the title.

1. Song For Guy - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Song for Neen - Merril Bainbridge


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Not a Love Song - PIL


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

4. The Breakup Song - Greg Kihn Band!!


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

5. Love Song - The Cure


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

7. Space Age Love Song - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

8. A Song for the Deaf - Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

9. Song to say goodbye-Placebo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Skeleton Song - Kate Nash

Songs about Kissing.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Kiss - Prince


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

2. The Perfect Kiss - New Order


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

3. Deadly Kiss - Kyuss


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Kiss Your Love - The Orb


----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

5. Serpent's Kiss - Symphony X


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Kissing a Fool - George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Kiss Me - Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

8. Before The Kiss, A Redcap - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Kiss Me Deadly - Lita Ford

Songs with a month of the year in the title.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

1. November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Dancing in September - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

3. Last December - Iced Earth.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sunny April Afternoon - Linda Perry


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

6. Outro: The end of August - Woods of Ypres.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. January Friend - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. My December - Linkin Park


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

9. April Skies - The Jesus & Mary Chain


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. March - Michael Penn

10 songs with "kill" or "killer" or "killing" in the title.

1. Killer Queen - QUEEN


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

2. Massive Killing Capacity - Dismember.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

3. Killing me softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Kill It - Helloween


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Kill You - Eminem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Killers - Iron Maiden


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

7. The Killchain - Bolt Thrower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Guitar Wants to Kill Your Mama - Frank Zappa


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Killing in the Name Of - RGTM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pleasure to Kill - Kreator

Songs with Dog in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Who Let the Dogs Out - The Baha Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Florence and the Machine - Dog Days are Over


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

Black Dog - Led Zepplin


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

5. Hound Dog - Elvis Presley


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Love Me Love My Dog - Pete Shelley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Dog Inside Your Body - Butthole Surfers


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

Body Language - Queen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Can Your ***** Do the Dog ? _ The Cramps


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

Iselilja said:


> Body Language - Queen


(Oops, I was so into the "drop one, keep one" game on another thread, I messed up on this one. Sorry friends. :/ )

So, let me try again...

9. Atomic Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dead Dog on Asphalt - Adrian Belew

Songs about frustration.


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

Frustrated Unnoticed - Damone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Calling It Quits - Aimee Mann


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Frustration - Soft cell:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

5. Long Hot Summer - Style Council


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I Just Can't Take It Anymore - The Lemonheads


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

7. On Your Time - Dark Tranquillity.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

8. I Can't Get No Satisfaction - the Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Crying at Airports - Whale


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

In the End - Linkin Park

10 songs about being content.

1. Easy - The Commodores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Another Day In Paradise - Phil Collins


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Feeling Groovy - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Carefree Highway - Anarbor


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

5. Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits (the Sultans play merely for fun, no ambitions of hitting it big or anything)


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)

6. Walking on Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves

(When I was younger, I had a friend whose horse was named Sunshine. When she'd go riding with us, we would sing this to her. TOTALLY ruined it for her, now she still doesn't like that song, lol)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Peaceful, Easy Feeling - The Eagles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Perfect Day - Lou Reed


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

9. Happy Go Lucky Me - Paul Evans

(not to get all 'six degrees of kevin bacon' on you guys, but i just posted american history x in the 10 movies thread, which stars edward furlong, who was in the movie pecker, and that had this song as the opening title. funny, huh.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. So Happy I Could Die - Lady Gaga

Songs you'd blast to annoy your neighbors!


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

1. Gwen Stefani's banana song. Then again, it'd annoy me even more than them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> 10. Feeling Groovy - Simon & Garfunkel


Think again - did number 3.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Tubthumping - Chumbawamba


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

3. Black Eyed Peas - ANY of their "songs".


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Everything About You - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Vodka - Korpiklaani


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Tubthumping - Chumbawamba.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

8. Pump Up The Volume - M/A/R/R/S xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Roar - Katy Perry



spitfire444 said:


> 7. Tubthumping - Chumbawamba.


 This was used as #2 for this topic.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

9. Fernando - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Gucci Gucci - Kreayshawn

Songs with Women's names in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Enola Gay - OMD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Joanna - Kool and the Gang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Esther - Ramsay Midwood


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

4. Dear Prudence - Siouxsie and The Banshees


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

5) Rough Landing Holly-Yellowcard (had to use one with my name lol)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Baby Jane - Rod Stewart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Susan - Aimee Mann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jennifer's Body - Hole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hey There Delilah - Plain White T's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

10. 867-5309 (Jenny) - Tommy Tutone

Songs with dude's names in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. When Scott Got Dumped - The Pettit Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Joey - Concrete Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cousin Kevin - The Who


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

4. Edward Benz, 27 Times - La Dispute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Oliver's Army - Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Feed Jake - Pirates of the Mississippi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hangin' Johnny - Great Big Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Girl Bill - Jim Stafford


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Goodbye Earl - Dixie Chicks

Songs with Moon in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Defy the Moon – Drag the River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. This Side of the Moon – Elizabeth Cook


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Moon" by Foals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. It’s Only a Paper Moon – Jim Reeves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Blue Moon of Kentucky – Bill Monroe and His Blue Grass Boys


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Moon Girl" by Inna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. When My Blue Moon Turns to Gold Again – Wiley Walker & Gene Sullivan


----------



## Freyja (Jan 15, 2014)

9. Kalmah - Moon of my Nights.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cajun Moon – Ricky Skaggs

Songs that have won Grammys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Kiss from a Rose - Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Always on My Mind - Willie Nelson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rehab - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sunny Came Home - Shawn Colvin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. What a Fool Believes - The Doobie Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. What's Love Got to Do with It - Tina Turner 

Instrumental only Songs.


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

2. Atlas Novus - Scale the Summit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Seven Angels - Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Night After Sidewalk - Kaki King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'm ok with it. 

6. Isara - Eluveitie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shadows - Lindsey Stirling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Just Like You Imagined - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

10. YYZ - Rush

Song titles that have to do with space.

1. Space Oddity - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Rocket Man - Elton John


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

3. Intergalactic - The Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Subway to Venus - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Champagne Supernova - Oasis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Good Morning, Starshine - Oliver


----------



## scornfultacos (Jun 6, 2014)

7. Supermassive Black Hole - Muse


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Drops of Jupiter - Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Figure 8 - Memento


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

2. Rosetta Stoned - Tool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Na Moey Zemle - Arkona


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

4. I Won't Let You Go - Hedley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Traitor's Mark - Madder Mortem


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Galaxy of Emptiness - Beth Orton


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Giorgio By Moroder - Daft Punk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dreamflight - After Forever

Songs that describe your mood.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Hurt - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Walking Dead - Spinnerette


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I misunderstood, i thought you meant song titles* that describe your mood lol. Anyway..

3. Losing My Religion - REM


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I did. I felt like the walking dead yesterday. 

4. Tumbling Down - Paolo Nutini


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

6. Damaged - Queensrÿche


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7. Panic Attack - Dream Theater


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Broken Man - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Boring - The Pierces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Angry Chair - Alice in Chains

Songs with a body part in the title.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

1. Open Arms - Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. My Mind's Eye - Sirenia


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

3. Anklebiters - Paramore


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

4. Bigmouth Strikes Again - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tiny Fish Lungs - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hands - Jewel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. All Ears - The Whitest Boy Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hair - The Cowsills


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Fat Bottomed Girls - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. My Chest is Empty - Eric's Trip

Songs about the four elements (Air, Fire, Earth, Water)


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

1. In the Air Tonight ~ Phil Collins


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

2. I see Fire - Ed Sheeran


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. Entre Dos Tierras - Heroes Del Silencio (tierras=land/earth)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Walking on Air - Kerli


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6. This Fire Burns - Killswitch Engage


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

7. Every Teardrop Is A Waterfall - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Good Earth - The Feelies


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Firefly - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Throwing Fire at the Sun - Heather Nova

Songs with types of Fruit in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bowl of Oranges - Bright Eyes


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

3. The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6. (Put the) Lime in the Coconut - Harry Nillson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

8. Lemon Tree - Fool's Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Coconut Water - Desmond Dekker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Apple Shampoo - Blink 182 

Song titles having to do with a sport.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Anyone for Tennis - Cream


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

2. Bicycle - Queen (cycling is a sport right?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Centerfield - John Fogerty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. At the Great Ball Game – Sam Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Boxer - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Going Bass Fishing – Anna Moo


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Snooker Loopy - Chaz 'n' Dave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

10. Sk8 Rock - Against All Authority

Songs with actual cities in the title. (London, NYC, etc)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. London Bridge - Fergie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Leaving Las Vegas* -* Sheryl Crow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Portland, Oregon - Loretta Lynn (Featuring Jack White)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Amsterdam - Peter, Bjorn & John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

7. No Sleep Till Brooklyn - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Istanbul (Not Constantinople) - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "Amsterdam" by Daughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I’m Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphy’s

Songs about loners.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Outside - Staind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hey There Lonely Girl - New Edition


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. Tearjerker - Korn (my sig)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. All By Myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

5. Joy Division - Isolation


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "Left Alone" by Flume


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

8. Owner of a Lonely Heart - Yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Marlene on the Wall - Suzanne Vega

Songs on your playlist/ipod.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Been Caught Stealing - Jane's Addiction


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

2. "Man with the Hex" by The Atomic Fireballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Look What You've Done - Alex Hepburn


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

4. "Perfect Lover" by Britney Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Thank You Very Much - Leah Song


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

7. The Time (Dirty Bit) - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

8. Jenny - Studio Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Sidewalk Ends - Jesse Thomas


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

10. Drunken Lullabies - Flogging Molly

Songs that have "the" in the title.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

1. The Poet and the Pendulum - Nightwish


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

The A-team by ed sheeran


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "The Only One" by Morgan Page


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

4.We are the champions- queen


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

5. The Price of Everything and The Value of Nothing - Animals As Leaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Way I Am - Staind


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

7.The end- blue October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Castle to the Barracks - Rising Appalachia


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

10. First of the year (equinox)- Skrillix

Rock songs are next


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

1. Come as you are- nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

3. "Song 2" by Blur


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

4. Bat out of Hell - Meatloaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pessimist - Tat


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

6. "I'm So Sick" by Flyleaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Love Song - Tesla


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. Colors - Crossfade


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

9. "All Downhill from Here" by Newfound Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Up at the Crack - Boned

Songs with some type of sea life in the title.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Flying Whales - Gojira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mollusk, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Baby Beluga - Raffi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Dolphin's Cry - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Rock Lobster - The B-52s


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

6. The Same Deep Water As You - The Cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Sharks Can't Sleep - Tracy Bonham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Starving in the Belly of a Whale - Tom Waits


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Bad Fish - Sublime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Manta Ray - The Pixies

Songs titles that are not in English.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

1. "La Tortura" by Shakira


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. KV'V Ome O Kahalvv - Abra Moore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Das Kleine Ungeheuer - Elis


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

5. Souvenirs d'un autre monde – Alcest


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

oye como va - santana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. Si tu dois partir - Fairport Convention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Hame Baham - Laleh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sacre Coeur - Tina Dico

Songs about Bicycles.


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

1. Bicycle Race - Queen


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2. Tour de France - Kraftwerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bike Ride To The Moon - Dukes Of Stratosphear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Daisy Bell (A Bicycle Built for Two) - Harry Dacre


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

7. Motherfuukking Bike - Sons of Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Pushbike Song - The Mixtures


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Since this thread has stalled, I figured I'd kick start it again with a fairly liberal definition of "bike"...

9. Bad Motor Scooter - Montrose


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. Rockin' Bicycle - Fats Domino

Songs with "year" in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. A Year or A Day - Uriah Heep


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. A Perfect Year - Dina Carroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. This Will Be Our Year - Zombies


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 Ten Years Gone - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. This Year - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pretty Good Year - Tori Amos 

Songs about loners.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

1. Joe Harnell - The Lonely Man(Incredible Hulk TV Series)


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3. I Drink Alone - George Thorogood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. All By Myself - Eric Carmen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. I Am A Rock-Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Alone Again (Naturally) - Gilbert O'Sullivan


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Boulevard of Broken Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Eleanor Rigby-The Beatles

Really annoying songs


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Anaconda - Nicki Minaj


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

2 All About That Bass - Meghan Trainor


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

4. Rude - Magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6 Rainy Day Woman #12 and 35 - Bob Dylan. 
Any Bob Dylan song would work here for me but this is the one with Everybody Must Get Stoned in the chorus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. My Humps - The Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Shake It Off - Taylor Swift


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Hey Ya - Outkast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. She Looks So Perfect - 5 Seconds of Summer

Songs about Breakups.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Dakota - Stereophonics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 The Breakup Song (They Dont Write em Like That Anymore) - Greg Kihn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor

Songs with a name of one of the four seasons in them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. See You in the Spring - Court Yard Hounds


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Summer Rain - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Spring and a Storm - Tally Hall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Hazy Shade Of Winter ~The Bangles


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Summertime Girls - Y & T


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

10. A Summer Song - Chad & Jeremy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Protest songs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasteland of the Free - Iris Dement


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 The Feel Like Im Fixin To Die Rag - Country Joe And The Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Country - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Self Evident - Ani DiFranco


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

10. sunday bloody sunday -U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with Cold in the title.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1 Cold-Crossfade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Early Morning Cold Taxi - The Who


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 Cold as Ice-Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Funky Cold Medina - Tone-Loc 8)


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Cold as Christmas - ELTON JOHN


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7 Its Cold Outside-The Choir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Blood Runs Cold - Def Leppard


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 Hot and Cold-Katy Perry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Blood Runs Cold - Def Leppard

Songs with the name of a planet in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8 and 10 are a duplicate.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Cold, Cold Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

2. Venus- Bananarama


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Planet Earth - Duran Duran


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Life on Mars - Bowie


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

7. "Venus" by Azealia Banks


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

8. Mars Attacks by Aesop Rock


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9. Venus - Frankie Avalon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ballrooms on Mars - Cruxshadows

Songs by German bands/musicians.


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

1. Ich Will - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4 Autobahn-Kraftwerk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Open Your Eyes - Guano Apes


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

7. Fury In The Slaughterhouse - Every Generation Got Its Own Disease


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Burning the Witches - Warlock


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Stabwound - Necrophagist


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

10 Die Toten Hosen-Zehn kleine Jägermeister 

Next topic: 
Songs with a day of the week in the title


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

2. Gloomy Sunday - Billie Holiday


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

4. Friday - Rebecca Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hey Saturday Sun - Boards of Canada


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Saturday Night at the Movies - The Drifters


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Sunday Girl - Blondie

Songs with a question as the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Why Does it Always Rain on Me - Travis


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

4. Whats So Funny 'Bout Peace Love and Understanding - Elvis Costello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. What's Up - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Is This The World We Created ? Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Who Let in the Rain - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

Who let the dogs out? Who who who who!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs about Pretty People (Sexy, Beautiful, Pretty, etc.).


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Oh, You Pretty Things - David Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Red Hot Mama - Jill Sharpe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Foxy Lady - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Beautiful boy - John Lennon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Thank God I'm Pretty - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. You Are So Beautiful - Joe Cocker


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10. Sexy Sadie - The Beatles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

10 songs featuring "Nasty' or 'Bad' in the title.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

1 Janet Jackson - Nasty Boys


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

2. Baby Did a Bad, Bad Thing - Chris Isaak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Bad Influence - Pink


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nasty, Nasty - 999


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Too Bad - Nickelback


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Bad Romance - Lady Gaga

Songs with a type of flower in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Guns and Roses


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

2. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Like a Rose on the Grave of Love - Xandria


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

6. Build me Up Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bluebells In The Snow - Pat Hamilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Buttercups and Daisies - Baby Genius

Songs about a lack of intelligence (stupid, dumb, etc.)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Half Retarded - Proteens


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

3 American Idiot-Green Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Dumb *ss Country Boy - Jackyl


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

6. Silly Thing _ The Sex Pistols


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I'm With Stupid - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Idiot Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs that have a body of water in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Dragging Wonder Lake - Janet Bean Band


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Rivers of babylon - Boney M


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ocean and a Rock - Lisa Hannigan


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

6. Oceans Burning - The Horrors


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

7. The Riverboat Song - Ocean Colour Scene


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Down By The Lake-Mcfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You're suppose to give us a new category when you post the 10th post. :kma

Songs with something to do with "weather" in the title.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

1. Thunder - The Prodigy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

2. Thunderstruck by ACDC


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3. Seasons in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

5. Greased Lightning - John Travolta


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

6. Riders on The Storm - The Doors


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Weather with you - Crowded House


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

8. Purple Rain - Ponce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers

Songs about Sadness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Sad Songs (Say So Much) - Elton John


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Torn - Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Bridge over troubled water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

8. Sadness Is A Blessing - Lykke Li


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Time after Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. The Saddest Story Ever Told - The Magnetic Fields

Songs with "snow" in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. Snowfall - The Halo Benders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Soft As Snow (But Warm Inside) - My Bloody Valentine


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. Snowstorm - Galaxie 500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Snowblind-Black Sabbath.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

7. Clark - Snowbird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Yellow Snow - Frank Zappa


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Snow (Hey Oh) - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Snowman - XTC

Songs with a primary color in them (Red, Yellow, Blue).


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

2. Baby Blue - Badfinger


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

4. Blue - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Red Magic Marker - Amanda Marshall


----------



## HarrySachz (Jan 4, 2015)

7. Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Walking In My Blue Jeans - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. Ida Red (traditional folk song)


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

10. New Order - Blue Monday

Songs without a bassline


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. When Doves Cry - Prince


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

2. We Are Gonna Be Friends - The White Stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Beth - Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beautiful Freak - Eels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday-Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Baby Gotterdamerung - Monster Magnet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Tonight - Lykke Li


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Oh Injury by Rasputina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Round and Round - Imagine Dragons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.I Can't Dance-Genesis
Songs without drums


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

2. Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Yesterday-The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. California - Led Zepplin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Butterfly - Weezer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Cigarette - Ben Folds Five


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Watch The World Die-Everclear
Songs that are awful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

3. Gangnam Style


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Humps - Black Eyed Peas


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

All those songs are absolutely wonderful and extremely festive. what's wrong with you people??


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

6. Maggie may Rod Stewart. its damned awfull.

7. I will Survive...... Gloria Gaynor. or who ever is responsible fro that mess.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alison Gold - Chinese Food



leonardess said:


> what's wrong with you people??


Everything, that's why we're here. :duck


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

9. Whip My Hair -Willow Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Friday - Rebecca Black

Cover songs.


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Land of Confusion - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Across the Universe - Fiona Apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.18 And Life-Skid Row


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cat's in the Cradle - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5.Helter Skelter-Aerosmith


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Pass the Gun Around - The Mugshots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Misty Mountain Hop - 4 Non Blondes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Penny Lane-Amen Corner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Knockin' on Heavens Door - Guns N' Roses

Songs with a Body Part in the title.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Club Foot - Kasabian


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. Arms of Love - Robyn Hitchcock


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

3. Baby Got Back by Sir Mix-a-lot


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

5. Iron Fist - Coheed & Cambria


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

6. Hooker With a Penis - Tool


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

7. Head Over Heels - Tears For Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Video Game Heart - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Legs-Zz Top..Songs from the 70s.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Hotel California - The Eagles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2.Bohemian Rhapsody-Queen


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

3. Nothing from Nothing - Billy Preston


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Cecilia - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Heart of Glass - Blondie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Paradise by the Dashboard Light - Meat Loaf

Songs with a Number in the title (can be spelled out).


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Eighteen - Alice Cooper


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

2. Fifteen- Taylor Swift


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

3. 1979 - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## lalalauren (Nov 1, 2014)

5. Two Dozen Roses-Shenandoah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Two Little Girls - Ani Difranco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Nine Million Bicycles - Katie Melua


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

10. 1000 Eyes - Death
Song titles that are complete sentences.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

1. If Not Now, When? - Incubus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. It Never Rains in Southern California - Albert Hammond


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The Day we Caught the Train - Ocean Colour Scene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Things Could Be Worse - Abney Park


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

6. I'm Just a Killer for Your Love - Blur


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. Mrs. Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

8. Have You Ever See the Rain - CCR


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

9. Thank You for Sending Me an Angel - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Get It While You Can - Janis Joplin

Songs with a U.S. state in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. Minnesota - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Oregon Rain - Lucy Martin


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

5. New York City Cops - The Strokes


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Indiana Wants Me - R. Dean Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Portland, Oregon - Loretta Lynn (ft. Jack White)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Night the Lights Went Out In Georgia - Vicki Lawrence

Songs about Flying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1.Fly At Night-Chilliwack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 30KFT - Assemblage 23


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Leaving On A Jet Plane* -* John Denver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Snoopy vs The Red Baron – Royal Guardsmen


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. I Believe I Can Fly - R. Kelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Magic Carpet Ride – Steppenwolf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10.Back In The USSR-The Beatles..Songs without a guitar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Sky Saw - Brian Eno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Eastern Glow - Album Leaf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4.Changes-Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Forever Alien - Spectrum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Run-Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Funeral Party - The Cure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8.Hurt-Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Drippy Eye - Black Moth Super Rainbow


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

10. CoCo - OT Genasis 





10 Lil B Songs #tybg






bonus points for linking videos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Minus them points for not giving us a new category! :kma

Songs with a type of food in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bavarian Fruit Bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.No Sticks,No Seeds-Kid Ink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Red Beans and Rice - Booker T. & The MG's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Hamburger Hell - Todd Rundgren


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

7. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Meat & Potato Man - Alan Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cole Slaw - Frank Culley

Songs with Heaven or Hell in the title.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. Heaven - Talking Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. When Hell Awakes - Savage Circus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5.Ice Planet Hell-Psychotica


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Into the Mouth of Hell We March - Trivium


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hell Awaits - Slayer

Songs with a type of Bird in the title.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

2. Blackbird - Paul McCartney


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. Sally's Pigeons by Cyndi Lauper


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

5. Snow Owl - The Mountain Goats


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

6. The Crane Wife 3 - The Decemberists


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. Listen to the Mocking Bird - folk standard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. El Condor Pasa - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Carrion Doves - Crooked Fingers

Songs that start with the letter O.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Oasis - Amanda Palmer


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Ommadawn - Mike Oldfield


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. Oh, Freedom - spiritual


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. One World - Android Lust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Out of Line - Device


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

O Fortuna-Carmina Burana

This song gives me that adrenaline rush.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Oh Yeah - Marya Roxx


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

10. Ol' '55 - Tom Waits

Songs with "hair" in the title.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Sister Golden Hair by America


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2. Car Wash Hair - Mercury Rev


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. Whip My Hair - Willow Smith


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4. Cut Your Hair - Pavement


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6. Her Hair Hangs Long - Gorky's Zygotic Mynci


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Long Red Hair - Vermillion Lies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

8. Hair - The Cowsills


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Hair-Cast Of Hair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Pull My Hair - Bright Eyes

Songs with Moon in the title.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

*Giants steps are what we take!*

2. Walking on the Moon - The Police


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

3. Save a Secret for the Moon - The Magnetic Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Good Ship 'Moon' - Heather Nova


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Blue Moon - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Moon Creeping - Black Crowes 

Songs with at least two words that start with the same Letter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Dream of the drowned submariner - Mark Knopfler


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Ava Adore - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Loud Like Love


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

5. The Wanting Comes In Waves/Repaid - The Decemberists


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Our Spanish love song - Charlie Haden and Pat Metheny


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Farewell my love, remember me - Pauline Scanlon


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Hello Hooray - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Name the song you'd like to be playing in the background when YOU are in the middle of doing a grand bank robbery.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bad to the Bone - George Thorogood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. I Walk the Line - Johnny Cash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Some Sin for Nuthin' - AC/DC


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Highwayman


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Du Hast - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Locked & Loaded - Jackyl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Why Aye Man - Mark Knopfler


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. John the Fisherman - Primus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Somebody Get Me a Doctor - Van Halen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Hill Farmer's Blues - Mark Knopfler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mr. Ambulance Driver - The Flaming Lips


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Manic Mechanic - ZZ Top


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Golden Brown - The Stranglers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Heart of Gold - Neil Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. My Isle Of Golden Dreams - Marty Robbins


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. Ecstasy of Gold - Ennio Morricone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. A Poor Man's Roses (Or A Rich Man's Gold) - Patti Paige


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Gold - Spandau Ballet 

10 songs with word 'Love' in the title


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Showin Me Love - Gangstagrass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Robot Love - Allison Iraheta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. All you need is love - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Feelin' Love Paula Cole


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

8. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Secret Love - Bee Gees


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

10. love story by Taylor Swift. 

Songs that are inappropriate for church.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. Highway to hell by ACDC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again - The Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Pistol Packin - Gangstagrass


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. How I Could Just Kill a Man - Cypress Hill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6. Party in the USA - Miley Cyrus

.....what is up with all this church-bashing?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Heaven Can Wait - Meat Loaf


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

8. F*** Your God - Deicide 
(They're very discreet.)


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

9. ****garden - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Back Off B*tch - Guns N' Roses

Songs you'd sing along to in the shower.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Thrill Is Gone - B.B. King


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Splish Splash - Bobby Darin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hook - Blues Traveler


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

5. Sailing - Rod Stewart


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Its raining men - the weather girls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. It's raining again - Supertramp


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Love Me Harder - Ariana Grande 

Songs that you don't want your Grandma to hear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Community Property - Steel Panther


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Right said fred - I'm to sexy


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

4. Yall MotherFiretruckers need Jesus - Goshdang Gallows.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

6. S&M - Rihanna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. F--k You 2 - Bif Naked


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

8. In The Dark - DEV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Evil Boy (explicit) - Die Antwoord


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Stagger Lee - Nick Cave & the Badseeds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs from your high school days.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

2. Call Me Maybe - Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. All the Things She said - t.A.T.u


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

6. Fun. - We Are Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Hells Bells - AC/DC


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

9. Dynamite - Taio Cruz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Call Me - Blondie

Songs with Head(s) or Tail(s) in the title.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

1. Keep Your Head Up - Andy Grammar


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

3. God Will Lift Up Your Head - Jars of Clay


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

4. Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Blue Spotted Tail - Fleet Foxes


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Head Over Heels - Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. A Trick of the Tail - Genesis


----------



## MetalheadFurry (May 21, 2015)

9. Slaughterbox - The Head Table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. No Talking Just Head - The Heads

Songs that start with the same letter as their Band/Artists.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Devour - Disturbed


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. Love, oh love - Lionel Richie


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

4. Lolita - Lana Del Rey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Baby Grand - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Over the Mountain - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

8. Beggin For Thread - Banks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. After All These Years - Abra Moore


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

9. Empty Garden - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a type of metal in the title.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2. Copperhead Road - Steve Earle


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Silver Machine - Hawkwind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Gold - Spandau Ballet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. One Tin Soldier - Coven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Silver Lining - Rilo Kiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Fourteen Karat Gold - Don Cherry with Ray Conniff Orchestra


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. My Iron Lung - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with something in the title that reminds you of a nice Spring/Summer day. 8)


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

1. Summertime Clothes - Animal Collective


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

4. Summer Breeze - Seals and Crofts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Going Camping - John Denver


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Summer Madness - Kool & the Gang


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

7. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Saturday in the Park - Chicago


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

9. Still Life - The Horrors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. The Thong Song - Sisqó

Songs by Canadian Singers/Bands.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

2. Count Souvenirs - Junior Boys


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

4. Song to a seagull - Joni Mitchell


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

5. Entre Nous - Rush


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Hush Hush - Avril Lavigne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Little Bones - The Tragically Hip


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

8. Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Working for the Weekend - Lover Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hate My Life - Theory of a Deadman :bash

Songs that start with the letter W.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Working with Meat - Jack Off Jill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Weather with You - Crowded House


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Working My Way Back to You - Four Seasons


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. What is Love - Haddaway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Whole Again - Endless Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Werewolf - Fiona Apple


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

10. Words - Aimer

Songs that have the word smile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Behind a Painted Smile - Isley Brothers


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

4. Why not smile? R.E.M.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

5. Smile- Avril Lavigne


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

6. Make Me Smile -Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

7. Cobra Starship- Smile For The Paparazzi


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Smile in the Crowd - Durutti Column


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

9. Smile A Little Smile For Me- The Flying Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Secret Smile - Semisonic

Songs with a type of weapon in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. Knives Out - Radiohead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. By the Sword - Slash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Take That Knife Out of My Back - Filter


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Elephant Gun - David Lee Roth


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

9. Gun- My Chemical Romance


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Man With the Golden Gun - Alice Cooper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No new subject?!? Fine, you'll have to suffer through another one of mine! :kma

Songs by Dead singers (whether it be solo or a group).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Marc Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. No Rain - Blind Melon (Shannon Hoon)


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

@Toad Licker yay :boogie

5. Tiny Dancer - Marc Bolan/T. Rex


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

6. Rehab- Amy Winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Show Me the Way - Elis (Sabine Dünser)


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

8. Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Highway to Hell - AC/DC (Bon Scott)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead (Jerry Garcia)

Songs titles that are in a language other than English.


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

1. Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. KV'V Ome O Kahalvv - Abra Moore


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

4. Amália Por Amor - Hayley Westenra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Koder Pa Snor - Valravn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. "Non Ti Scordar di Me" - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## world09 (Jun 9, 2015)

Boondox - Untold/Unwritten


----------



## world09 (Jun 9, 2015)

8. Boondox - Untold/Unwritten not sure if playing it right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Hor Min Sang - Kari Rueslatten

Songs that have only one type of vowel in the title (e.g. 'Alabama', 'School', 'Don't Go').

Note: Title must contain at least two vowels.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. This Is It - Michael Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Cool - Gwen Stefani


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Ghost World - Aimee Mann


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Linger - Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sorry, doesn't count as the vowels are different. 

6. Ghost Solo - Screaming Females


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

8. Sonny, song - Haley Westenra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Wild Thing - Liz Phair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3 -NYC Man - Lou Reed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Warsaw - Rancid


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

5 -Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Trees of Brisbane - Charles Jenkins


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

7 Barcelona - Freddie Mercury


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

9. For Narnia and for *** Land - Epic Speech Soundtracks


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

10. Motor City Is Burning - MC5


Songs about the apocalypse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

2. Radioactive - Imagine Dragons


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3. End Of Time - Danzig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Day the World Went Away - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

5. Destroyer of worlds - Bathory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Party at Ground Zero - Fishbone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. All Along the Watchtower - Bob Dylan


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

8. Evening of light - Nico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. No World for Tomorrow - Coheed and Cambria


Songs having to do with Winter. 

(To heck with summer, it's too hot anyway)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. The Snow Is Falling - Galaxie 500


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

3. This planet is too ****ing cold! - Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

4. January Hymn - The Decemberists


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

6. Winter - Amebix


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7. Cold As Ice - Foreigner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Doughnut for a Snowman - Guided By Voices


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

10. Wintertime Love - The Doors

Songs with towns or cities in the title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Streets of Bakersfield - Buck Owens & Dwight Yoakam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. London Calling - The Clash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Zamora, Ca - Bonfire Madigan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

6. Tokyo Skyline - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Luckenbach, Texas - Waylon Jennings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Tijuana Taxi - Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

1. Pink Cadillac - Aretha Franklin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3. The Bug - Dire Straits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Beep Beep (Little Nash Rambler) – The Playmates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dodge Dart – Patty Larkin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

8. Mustang Sally-Wilson Pickett


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. My Mighty GTO – Jan & Dean


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

10. Swagger Wagon!

Best songs to make love to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Get It While You Can - Janis Joplin


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. You're the One I Need - Barry White


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

3. One - Metallica


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

4. Y'all mother*bleep*ers need Jesus! - Goshdang Gallows

Just imagine that song comes on while you're having sex. LOL


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

5. Love to love you baby - Donna Summer


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

6. Aqua - Barbie Girl


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

7. Barney the Dinosaur theme song.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover - Sophie B. Hawkins


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. Sex with your parents - Lou Reed


Lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Let Me Put My Love into You - AC/DC

Songs by Irish bands/singers.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. With or without you - U2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ordinary Day - Dolores O'Riordan


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3. Jailbreak - Thin Lizzy


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Drink Before the War - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. The Emperors New Clothes - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dreams - The Cranberries


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Zombie ~ The Cranberries


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Never Never - Feargal Sharkey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Mandinka ~ Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Crazy Rap - Afroman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Hot Dog - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Liberate - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with the elements (air, water, fire, earth)


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. Gods Of Thunder Of Wind And Of Rain - Bathory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mud Puddle - Disciple


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. Girl On Fire ~ Alicia Keys


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

7. Feed The Fire With Tears And Blood - The Devil's Blood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. Down By The Water - PJ Harvey


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

4. 12 Steps To Nothing - Vision Of Disorder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Old King - Neil Young


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Ghost of a Dog by Edie Brickell & New Bohemians


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

7. The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your Dog


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. Old King - Neil Young


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

10. AC/DC - Givin' The Dog A Bone

Ten songs that are about depression


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Today by Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Come Around - Counting Crows


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

3. Beautiful ~ Christina Agrilera


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

6. Down In A Hole - Alice In Chains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Down the Drain - Marcy Playground


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

8. Failure - Swans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Deliver Us from Evil - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. Seaside Rendezvous - Queen


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3. You Really Got Me - The Kinks


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

4. Happy Pharrell Williams


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Shiny Happy People - R.E.M.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

6. Hall and Oates - You Make My Dreams Come True


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Don't Stop Me Now ~ Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^10 girl! :kma

Someone pick a new topic...


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. 4th Of July - Soundgarden


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. September - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

3. July, July! - The Decemberists


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. A Long December - Counting Crows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Ides of March - Iron Maiden


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. April - Deep Purple


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. January ~ Pilot


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Songs happening at night.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

2. Undercover Of The Night - The Rolling Stones


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Running With the Night - Lionel Richie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Night Moves - Bob Seger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

7. Victorious Night - Nocturnal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dance the Night Away - Van Halen


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

10. Thus Spake The Nightspirit - Emperor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with Cat or Dog in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Somebody Stole My Dog - Rufus Thomas :cry


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Jellicle Cats - Cats the Musical


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Cool For Cats - Squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Who Let The Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

8. Black Eyed Dog - Nick Drake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Me and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)

10. Dog Days Are Over - Florence and the Machine

Songs with a celebrity name in the title


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Robert de Niro's Waiting - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Andy Warhol - David Bowie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Einstein a Go-Go - Landscape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Martin Scorsese - King Missile


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

8. If Im James Dean Then Youre Audrey Hepburn - Sleeping With Sirens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Just Like Jesse James - Cher 

Songs by bands that have a color in their name.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Wonderful Life ~ Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Broken Waters - Endless Blue


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

3. Louder than words - Pink Floyd


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

4. Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Dumb Luck - Red Line Chemistry


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

7. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Hitchin' a Ride - Green Day


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. Under The Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

10. Meridian - August Burns Red

Songs with a food in their name


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. American Pie - Don McLean


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

2. Spaghetti Strapped - Atmosphere


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

3. Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

4. You ain't nothing but a hound *dog* by Elvis.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Meat & Potato Man - Alan Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Strawberry Swing - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Quiche Lorraine - B-52's


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. The Spam Song - Monthy Python


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Oreo Cookie Blues - Lonnie Mack

Things that you might see in the Sky (day or night).


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Mr Blue Sky ~ ELO


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Mr. Moon - Kami Lyle


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

4. Sun - Sleeping At Last


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

5. Airplanes - B.o.B


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Littlest Birds - The Be Good Tanyas


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

7. Hybrid rainbow - the pillows


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Stars - The Cranberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Airship Pirate - Abney Park

Songs with beverages in the title.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Brass Monkey - Beastie Boys


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

2. Caramel Macchiato - vistlip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Milk & Black Spiders - Foals


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Champagne Supernova ~ Oasis


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

7. Alabama Song (Whiskey Bar) - The Doors


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

8. Ain't Worth the Whiskey - Cole Swindell


----------



## The Decline (Aug 11, 2015)

9. Beer Song - Psychostick


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

10. Cold Gin - Kiss


Songs about loneliness.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Les Miserables - On My Own


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3. I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

4. Tearjerker - Korn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. One - Aimee Mann


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

6. This Lullaby - queens of the stone age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

8. That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore - The Smiths


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Loneliness ~ Tomcraft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only the Lonely - Roy Orbison

Songs with Woman in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Woman ~ John Lennon


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

2. Woman put your weapon down - Justin Nozuka


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

3. Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Woman from Tokyo - Deep Purple


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. The woman with the tattooed hands - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Witchy Woman - The Eagles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

10. womanizer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs titles that ask a question.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Why? Annie Lennox


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

2. Why can't I be you? - The cure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Why Does It Always Rain On Me? - Travis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Isn't It a Lovely Night? - The Decemberists


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

6. What does the fox say? - Ylvis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. What's love got to do with it ~ Tina Turner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Where Did You Sleep Last Night? - Nirvana


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. Was He Ever Alive? - Swans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Who Knows Where the Time Goes? - Fairport Convention

Someone else pick a new topic.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Songs With A Color In The Title

1. Back To Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Gold On The Ceiling - The Black Keys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Pretty In Pink - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Bloc party


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Black, Red, Yellow - Pearl Jam

Songs With A Guy's Name In The Title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Charlie Brown - Coldplay


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

2. William, It Was Really Nothing - The Smiths


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Dear John - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

4. Judith - A Perfect Circle


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. What's the Frequency, Kenneth? - R.E.M


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

7. Marvin's Room - Drake ft. Jojo


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

8. Richard Hung Himself - D. I.


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

9. Bobby Tanqueray - Lake Street Dive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cameron - Jillette Johnson

Songs from the 50's.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. Johnny B Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Bye Bye Love - The Everly Brothers


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3. Heartbreak Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. My Blue Heaven - Fats Domino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. (We're Gonna) Rock Around the Clock - Bill Haley and His Comets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Hey Good Lookin' - Hank Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On - Jerry Lee Lewis

Someone else pick a new topic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Abilene - George Hamilton IV


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Austin to Ashes - The Turnpike Troubadours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Pretty Little Lady From Beaumont, Texas - George Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

9. Streets Of Laredo - Buck Owens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Dallas After Midnight - Ray Wylie Hubbard 

Songs with a plant or flora reference in title (as in "tree" or "rose" or "grass")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

3. A Forest - The Cure


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

4. Roses in the Hospital - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## VidaDuerme (May 28, 2011)

5. Nine Black Poppies - The Mountain Goats


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

6. Kiss From A Rose - Seal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Autumn Leaves - Eva Cassidy


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Where the Wild Roses Grow - Nick Cave & Kylie Minogue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tie A Yellow Ribbon Round The Ole Oak Tree - Tony Orlando and Dawn 

Songs about tears/crying.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Cry - Godley and Creme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Teardrops - George Ducas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Tear in My Beer - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. Teardrops - Womack & Womack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## EasySilence (Aug 12, 2015)

9. I Cry Everyday - Shelby Lynne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Tears Don't Fall - Bullet for my Valentine 

Songs about Siblings.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Peyote - Atmosphere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Sister Blister - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Little Brother - Grizzly Bear


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

5. Little Sister - Jonathan Clay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Me and Baby Brother - War


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. Cornerstone - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Alien - Thriving Ivory


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. What's Going On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Sister Golden Hair - America

Songs with natural disasters in the title.


----------



## Sloqx (Jun 23, 2009)

(Songs with natural disasters in the title)

1. Tornado of Souls - Megadeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Mud Slide Slim - James Taylor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Here Comes the Flood - Peter Gabriel


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

6. Little earthquakes - Tori Amos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Harry Truman - Headgear (song about Harry Randall Truman and the eruption of Mt. St. Helens in 1980)


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

8. Tornado - Jonsi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. The Flood - Take That


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Texas Tornado - Tracy Lawrence

Anything to do with the human face - expressions, grimaces, parts of, etc. .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Heaven in My Woman's Eyes - Tracy Byrd


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

2. When You Look Me in the Eyes - Jonas Brothers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Tattooed Her Face - Jugtown Pirates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Cherry Lips (Go Baby Go!) - Garbage


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

6. Through the Eyes of Uriel - Alesana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Mouth for War - Pantera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Button Nose - Benny Joy 

Songs about running away. :door


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

1. Run Away - Real McCoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Runaway Train - Soul Asylum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Run Like Hell - Kittie


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

5. Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz (Sometimes running isn't enough )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. I Ran (So Far Away) - A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8.Run - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Leaving Home Ain't Easy - Queen


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Young Turks - Rod Stewart


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Songs about ice, snow or cold weather.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Men of Snow - Ingrid Michaelson


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

2. Ice Cold Ice - Husker Du


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. So Cold - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

4. Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

5. in the cold cold night - the white stripes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Eisblume (translation: IceFlowers) - Eisblume


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

7. ice ice baby - vanilla ice


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

9. She's So Cold - Rolling Stones


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Walking On Ice ~ River City People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with any type of Direction (up, down, left, right, north, south, etc.) in the title.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

1. Southbound - Vision Of Disorder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Going Down - Ani DiFranco


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

3. Battles in the North - Immortal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Up 'N Away - Mr. President


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

5. Cool It Down - The Velvet Underground


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I see two number 4's above. Correcting:

8. Right Now - Van Halen


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

9. Under Control - The Strokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Bermuda *Triangle* - Barry Manilow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. She Bangs the Drums - The Stone Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. The Banjo's Back In Town - Alma Cogan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8. Johnny Guitar - Pearl Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Guitar Flute & String - Moby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Autumn in New York - Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Seasons Of Wither - Aerosmith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## tiacxx (Jul 23, 2015)

6. Autumn Leaves - Ed Sheeran


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
*
*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Dead Leaves and the Dirty Ground - The White Stripes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day

Songs With An Animal In The Title


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. My Lovely Horse - The Divine Comedy


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

3. Wild Horses - Charlotte Martin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Three Little Birds - Bob Marley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bat Out of Hell - Meat Loaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Funny Little Frog - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

Songs with an Outer Space theme.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Sun - Sleeping at Last


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Space Oddity - Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Meteorite - Zombina & the Skeletones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Ballrooms on Mars - Cruxshadows


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

7. Milkyway planet - De De Mouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Jupiter's Child - Steppenwolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space - Spiritualized 

Songs with something in the title that you might find in a Garage.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes, it does. 

2. My Bike - Bif Naked


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

3. No Cars Go - Arcade Fire


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Paint - Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Price of Oil - Billy Bragg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Kitty Litter - Placebo


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

9. Sometimes Youre the Hammer and Sometimes Youre the Nail - A Day to Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Lawnmower - City Lights

Songs with types of fruit in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blackberry Way - The Move


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Tangerine Sky - Kotton Mouth Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cherry Lips (Go Baby Go!) - Garbage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Strawberry Swing - Coldplay


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

6. Stawberry Bubblegum - Justin Timberlake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

7. Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Second Bite of the Apple - Beady Eye


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Strawberry Fields - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with New or Old in the title.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

2. New Life - Depeche Mode


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

3. This is the New **** - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. New Drink for the Old Drunk - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Old Pine - Ben Howard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. An Old Fashioned Love Song - Three Dog Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

9. Brand New Day - Sting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Old Black Dawning - Frank Black

Songs by All Girl bands.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

3. Who Are You - Barlow Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Be Your Bro - Those Darlins


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Stronger - Sugababes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Manic Monday - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Venus - Bananarama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Our Own Pretty Ways - First Aid Kit


----------



## azion (Jun 16, 2015)

10. The Donnas - Take It Off

Songs about or referencing a DJ. Bonus points if "DJ" is in the song title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. God Is a DJ by Pink


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Rock DJ - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Pump Up the Volume- M|A|R|R|S


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Three MC's And One DJ - Beastie Boys


----------



## mysteryplane (Sep 8, 2015)

Old DJ's - The Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Play It Again by Becky G.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Voice On The Radio - Marie Digby

Songs by German Bands/Artists.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Seemann - Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Herzblut - Doro


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

4. Deep Lagoon - The Spook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Last Lullaby - Alycia Marie


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

6. I Hate You - The Monks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Licht im Ozean - Eisblume


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

8. Wear away - Danse Macabre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Wind of Change - The Scorpions

Songs by English Singer/Songwriters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Price Tag - Jessie J


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. Viva La Vida - Coldplay


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

6. The Ordinary Boys - Morrissey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Down By the Water - PJ Harvey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Layla - Eric Clapton


----------



## zodela (Sep 12, 2015)

Greenday - 21 Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Little Lady - Ed Sheeran

Songs that contain both male and female vocals.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Don't You Want Me - Human League


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Mirror Man - Human League


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

3. Red Riding Hood - Elysian Fields


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Close Your Eyes Forever - Lita Ford & Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Don't You Wanna Stay - Jason Aldean and Kelly Clarkson


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Dangerous - Roxette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell

Songs you liked the very first time you heard them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Moment of Weakness - Bif Naked


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

3. She's Thunderstorms- Arctic Monkeys


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

4. Minerva - Deftones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Aloha Ke Akua - Nahko & Medicine for the People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Only Happy When It Rains - Garbage


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

8. Stay don't go - Spoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Forever In Blue Jeans - Neil Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Blue (Da Ba Dee) - Eiffel 65


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

3. Blue skies bring tears - The Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Post Blue - Placebo


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Blue Turk - Alice Cooper


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

7. Old Blue Jeans - Hannah Montana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Caribbean Blue - Enya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Blue Collen - Sirenia 

Songs that inspire you.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

1. Here for you - Oliver Hart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Wooden Heart - Listener


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

3. My Declaration - Tom Baxter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Everyday - Bif Naked


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

5. Gattaca - The Departure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. The Light - Disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. My Song - Lorna Bracewell


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

8. Famous Last Words - My Chemical Romance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Never Stop Trying - Leah Andreone


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Blank Page - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Name a song with a name in the title

1. Luka - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. I Wanna Be Your Joey Ramone - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2. Johnny Angel - Shelley Fabares


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

3. Row Jimmy - The Decemberists


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4.. Charlie Brown - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Daniel - Bar for Lashes


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Valerie - Amy winehouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^There are two #2's above. Correcting... 

8. Freckled Mary - State Radio


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

9. Marys boy child - Boney M


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Joan Crawford - Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs by Dead singers (whether it be solo or a group).


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Mystify - INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Are You Missing Me - Elis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Come As You Are - Nirvana


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. smells like teen spirit - nirvana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Love You to Death - Type-O Negative


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

7. Peggy Sue - Buddy Holly


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

8. Billie Jean -Michael Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Highway to Hell - AC/DC (Bon Scott)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Wrong Way - Sublime

Songs with Black or White in the title.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

2. A White Demon Love Song - The Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. White, Discussion - Live


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

4. White Shadows - Coldplay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

6. Bury Me in Black - My Chemical Romance


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

7. White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Man in Black - Johnny Cash


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Black Night White Light - Frankie Goes to Hollywood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden 

Songs by Bands with 2 lead singers.


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Catharsis - Alesana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Seether - Veruca Salt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

3. Love Shack - B-52's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Werewolf - CocoRosie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

5. Bridges - Courage My Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Barracuda - Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Stay - Shakespear's Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Secret - The Pierces


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. You're History - Shakespear Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Name the song you'd like to be playing in the background when YOU are in the middle of doing a grand bank robbery.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Brinx Job - Pavement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Pistol Packin - Gangstagrass


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

3. Roller Mobster - Carpenter Brut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. When Moonshine and Dynamite Collide - Jackyl


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Man what a great idea for a thread. I'm going to cast a spell and resurrect this baby. Hopefully someone will want to play with me haha. A song for a bank robbery?

5. Dave van Ronk - "Hang Me, Oh Hang Me".

It would be incredibly ironic were they to catch me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. I'm Going to Hell for This - Airbourne


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

7. Dumb - Nirvana

"I think I'm dumb" for breaking this bank !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Ends - Everlast


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

9 High Plains Drifter - Beastie Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Givin the Dog a Bone - AC/DC

Songs by Dead singers (whether it be solo or a group).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. T.N.T - AC/DC (Bon Scott)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Lets Go Crazy - Prince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. I Wanna Be Sedated - The Ramones (Joey Ramone (Jeffrey Hyman))


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

4. Abrazame Muy Fuerte - Juan Gabriel
He was like the Michael Jackson of Mexico and latin america and one of the many icons that died last year.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. I Walk the Line - Johnny cash


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

6. Space Oddity - Bowie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Me and Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Under Pressure - Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. In This Life - Israel Kamakawiwo'ole


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. Faith-George Michael


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs by Girl bands.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

1. Wannabe - Spice Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Grass Skirt - All Girl Summer Fun Band


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. We Got the Beat - The Go Go's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Screws Get Loose - Those Darlins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Wet Dream - The Hot Toddies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Wak Like an Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Paperdoll - Kittie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Smokey Taboo - CocoRosie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. No Scrubs -TLC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Straight and Arrow - Indica 

Songs with Cat or Dog in the title.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Somebody Stole My Dog - Rufus Thomas :cry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Who Let The Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Dog Days Are Over- Florence And The Machine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5. Black Cat - Janet Jackson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Me and You and a Dog Named Boo - Lobo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Cool For Cats - Squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Get at me Dog-DMX


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. Cat Scratch Fever - Ted Nugent


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

10. Catwoman - Shakespeare Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs that have a fruit of some sort in the title.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Blueberry Hill- Fats Domino


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2. Strawberry Fields - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Green Apples - Chantal Kreviazuk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5.Cherry Cherry - Neil Diamond


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7. Blackberry Way- The Move


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Cherry Oh Baby - UB40


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Watermelon Man - Herbie Hancock


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Blueberry Yum Yum - Ludacris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a word in the title that the word filter will Censor.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Die Mother****er Die- Dope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Madonna Wh*** - Sal's Birdland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3. ****ing Hostile- Pantera


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

4. ****in Perfect - Pink


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. **** Towne - Live


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. So F***ing Happy - Sal's Birdland


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

7. **** the pain away - Peaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. F*** and Run - Liz Phair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.**** Authority-Pennywise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Ugly B****es - Coolio 

Songs about mental disorders.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1. Unwell-Matchbox Twenty


----------



## scott83 (Aug 10, 2014)

2. Sick Muse - Metric.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

3. Adam's Song - Blink 182


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

4. Mad World - Tears for Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Bi Polar - Assemblage 23


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Fell on Black Days - Soundgarden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Agoraphobia - Incubus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. About Today- The National 

10 songs that turn 10 in 2017


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. U + Ur Hand - Pink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2. Hey There Delilah-Plain White T's


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

3. How to Save a Life - The Fray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Rehab - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Colleen - Joanna Newsom


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

7. Stronger - Kanye West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. What's a Girl to Do? - Bat for Lashes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

9. It's Not Over - Daughtry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Far Away - Nickelback

Songs with something in the title you buy at grocery store.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Cherry Oh Baby - UB40


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

2. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

3) Peaches - The Stranglers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Milk - Garbage


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

5. Ice Cream - Battles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Carrots - Skating Polly


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Red Red Wine - UB40


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

9. Sugar - Maroon 5


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

10. Eggs - Savant

Songs that aren't in verse-chorus format (usually ABABCB format); song is always changing or doesn't have a set hook.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

2. Xtalk - Hundred Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

4. Happiness is a Warm Gun - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Here Comes the Hotstepper - Ini Kamoze


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

6. Make You Feel My Love - Adele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. In the Airplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Up The Junction-Squeeze


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

9. Cockroach King - Haken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10. Lullaby- The Cure 

10 Songs about animals


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

1. Im Like A Bird - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Monkey & Bear - Joanna Newsom


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Me & My Monkey - Robbie Williams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

5. Dogs - Pink Floyd


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

6. Butterfly - Crazy Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Light Rail Coyote - Sleater-Kinney


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

8. Dog Days Are Over - Florence & The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Here Come the Snakes - Crooked Fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Cheeky Monkey - Artificial Joy Club 

Songs by German artists.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Blutengel- Walk Away

My knowledge of German music is pretty limited to industrial and (often cheesy) darkwave lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

On that note

2. November Növelet - Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Licht im Ozean - Eisblume


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Die Atzen-Disco Pogo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Herzblut - Doro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

6.Du Hast-Rammstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Wind of Change - Scorpions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

8. Pure Vernunft darf niemals siegen - Tocotronic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Return to Innocence - Enigma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

10. 99 Luftballoons - Nena



Songs by Canadian artists

1. My Heart Will Go On - Celine Dion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Ordinary Miracle - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Sarah McLachlan - Possession


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

4. Billy Talent - Try Honesty


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. The Birthday Massacre - Happy Birthday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

7. Sorry - Justin Bieber


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

8. Sundown - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. I'm Like a Bird - Nelly Furtado


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Ironic - Alanis Morissette

Songs with Russian vocals


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. t.A.T.u. - Ya Soshla S Uma


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. ▼▲ funΞrΔl ‡ fløwΞrs - YA NE ONI


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Линда - Ворона

(OK kind of cheating because it's the original of the previous remix lol.)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

4. Колыбельная - Polina Gagarina


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

5. Не обещай - Аида


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

6. K черту любовь - loboda


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

7. Мало - Акула (she even parodies tatu's video in this video haha)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Liki Bessmertnykh Bogov - Arkona


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Chanson de Toile - Emilie Simon


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ lol that's French?

10. Origa - Inner Universe (in English and Russian.)

songs about aliens


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

1. Purple people eater - Sheb wooley


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Tool - Rosetta Stoned


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. Porcupine Tree - A Smart Kid


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

4) Out of Space - The Prodigy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Marilyn Manson - Disassociative


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Flying saucers - Nina hagen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Rapture - Blondie


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Katy Perry - E.T.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Spaceman - Bif Naked


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Alien - Die Antwoord 

Songs with “blue” in the title


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Blue Monday - New Order


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. I’m blue - The 5.6.7.8’s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Bell Bottom Blues - Derek and the Dominos


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Blue jeans - Lana Del Rey


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Blue Jean - David Bowie


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Blue suede shoes - Elvis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Blue Doom - Don Rendell/Ian Carr


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

8. Blue - Eiffel 65


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. Blue - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Blue In Green - Miles Davis

Songs about water


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Florence + The Machine - What The Water Gave Me


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Cloud Control - There's nothing in the water we can't fight


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

3. Have you ever seen the rain - ccr


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. Waterfalls -TLC


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

5. Moonlight on the river - Mac DeMarco


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Take Me To The River - Talking Heads


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Warm water - BANKS


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8. Rivers of babylon - Boney M


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

9. Sitting on the Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

1. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Dead Souls - Joy Division


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

4. Knockin' on heavens door - Bob dylan


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm confused now :/ did a post get deleted?


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm confused now &#128533; did a post get deleted?


Seems so. The new one was "songs about death"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Think it was Karenw started this.... : /


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^makes sense there's also no 3rd song but I'll just go from 5

5. Like You - Evanescence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Die Young Stay Pretty - Blondie


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Joan Baez - Annabel Lee


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8. End of the world - skeeter davis


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Dancing With Mr D - The Rolling Stones


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Dead and lovely - Tom Waits

Songs which have questions for titles


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

1. Where is the love - Black eyed peas


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. How do you do - Shakira


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. Why go? - Faithless


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Man


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Who wants to live forever - Queen


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

6. Why Should I Worry - Billy Joel


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7. Should I stay or should I go - the clash


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. When Will I Be Loved - Linda Ronstadt


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

9. How Will I Know - Whitney Houston


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Is that all there is? - Peggy Lee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

10a. Who are you? - The Who

Songs that mentions trees/wood...


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1. The Beatles - Norwegian Wood


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Out of the Woods - Taylor Swift


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. Erykah Badu - Appletree


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Fruit Tree - Nick Drake


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Astronautalis - The River, The Woods


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Song with no words, tree with no leaves - David Crosby


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Jimmy Scott - Sycamore trees


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

8. U2 - Cedars of Lebanon


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

9. The Cure - A Forest


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Elysian Fields - Old Old Wood

Songs about summer


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1. XTC - Summer's Cauldron


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Lana Del Rey - Summertime Sadness


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3. The Cure - The Last Day of Summer


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Chris Rea - Looking for the summer


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

5. Summer Nights - John Travolta and Olivia Newton


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Cruel summer - Bananarama


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

7. All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8. I get around - Beach boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Judas Priest - Last Rose of Summer

Songs that mention cats


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Kitty Kat Max - 1000 Clowns


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Honky Cat - Elton John


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

3. The Love Cats - The Cure


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Gong - I Am Your *****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Mean Eyed Cat - Johnny Cash


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

6. Jimmy Smith - The Cat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

7. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Stray Cat Blues - The Rolling Stones


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. Black Cat White Cat - Bubamara Brass Band


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

10. Tommy The Cat - Primus

Songs about birds


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

1. Free Bird - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

2. Surfin' bird - The trashmen


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3. I'm Like a Bird - Nelly Furtado


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

4. Birdhouse in your soul - They might be giants.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

5. The crow - Dessa


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

6. Blackbird - The Beatles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. The Spirit of the Hawk - Rednex


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

8. Albatross - Fleetwood mac


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

9. For The Birds - The Juliana Hatfield Three


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Canary dreams - Akua Naru

Songs about shoes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Townes Van Zandt - Flying Shoes


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

3. Elvis Presley - Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. F**k Me Pumps - Amy Winehouse


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

6. Tom Waits - Old Shoes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

7. High Heel Sneakers - Tommy Tucker


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Goody Two Shoes - Adam Ant


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Brown shoes don't make it - Frank Zappa


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. New shoes - Paolo Nutini 

Can the next person choose the theme? I noticed that's how it was done 673 pages ago


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Songs that mention light.

1. Velvet Underground - White Light/White Heat


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. Morning Sun - Melody Gardot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Sunshine of Your Love - Cream


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Stella by starlight - Stan Getz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Pavement - You Are A Light


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

6. Passenger - All the Little lights


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Interpol - Lights


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

8. Blinded by the Light - Mannfred Mann


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Meatloaf - Paradise By The Dashboard Light


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Chuck Berry - House of blue lights


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Songs with street names/addresses

1. MacArthur Park - Richard Harris


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. Across 100th Street - Bobby Womack


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3. The Doors - Love Street


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Street of dreams - Peggy Lee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Bob Dylan - Positively 4th Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Cherry Rd - Martina Sorbara


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Nat King Cole - (Get your kicks on) Route 66


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. One Way Street - Aerosmith


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. Les Champs-Elysées - Joe Dassin


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Streets of Baltimore - Gram Parsons

Songs about computers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Text Me In the Morning - Neon Trees


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

2. Kraftwerk - Computer Love


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3. Online - Brad Paisley


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Tslamp(time spent looking at my phone) - mgmt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Sevenfold Paradigm - Avenged


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

6. Blue Screen - Psychostick


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

7. U2 - Unknown Caller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8. Internet Connection - M.I.A.


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. Robot Rock - Daft Punk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

10. Paranoid Android - Radiohead

Songs with the word "rock"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

1. We Will Rock You - Queen


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. I Love Rock 'n' Roll - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3. The Clash - Lover's Rock


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4. Punk Rock Girl - The Dead Milkmen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Rock and Roll With Me - David Bowie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. I Am a Rock - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

7. Rock with you - Micheal jackson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Crocodile Rock - Elton John


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Rock the boat - Aaliyah 

Songs about hypothetical/conditional scenarios


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1. What if God is one of us - Joan Osbourne


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. If I ever feel better - Phoenix


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3. If I Could - Pat Metheny


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. If I ruled the world - Nas


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

5. Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

6. If lovin' you is wrong - Faithless


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

7. If I Could Turn Back Time - Cher


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

8. If you could read my mind - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

9. If We Make It Through December - Merle Haggard


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. If you leave me now - Chicago


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Songs with a color in the title:

1. Black - Pearl Jam


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

2. Paint It Black - The Rolling Stones


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Green is the colour - Pink Floyd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

4, Purple People - Tori Amos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Black Narcissus - Joe Henderson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

6. Pretty in Pink - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

7. Red Joystick - Lou Reed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

8. Blue Sky Mine - Midnight Oil


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. Songs in red and grey - Suzanne Vega


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Songs about or that mention spring

1. Astrud Gilberto - It might as well be spring


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Spring Haze - Tori Amos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Spring Can Really Hang You up the Most - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

4. Primavera - Santana


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

5. Spring is here - Nina Simone (the best version of that song IMHO)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. Sing a Song of Flowers - The Kiboomers


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. Spring from The Four Seasons - Antonio Vivaldi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Appalachian Spring - Aaron Copland


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

9. Augurs of Spring from The Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Primavera Porteña - Astor Piazzolla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs you put on when you have the blues. :rain


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

1. Gloomy Sunday


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Inevitable - Shakira


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. It's Torn - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Budding Trees - Nahko And Medicine For The People


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

5. Metallica - The Unforgiven


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. Spaceman - babylon zoo


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

7. Dancing on My Own - Calum Scott


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

8. Alanis Morissette - Uninvited


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. Angels Above Me - Stick Figure


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Elliott Smith - Between the bars


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Songs about/mention bed

1. The Cure - Let's Go To Bed


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

2. Amanda Palmer - The Bed Song


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

2. Touch and Go - Would You...?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

4. Lou Reed - The Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. My Side of the Bed - Susanna Hoffs


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

6. Lazy Song - Bruno Mars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Beds are Burning - Midnight Oil


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

8. Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

9.Right Side Of The Bed-Atreyu


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

10. Albert Cummings - Lonely Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Songs with a type of animal in the title.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

1. I am the Walrus - The Beatles


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

2. Nelly Furtado - I'm Like A Bird


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. Listen to the hummingbird - Leonard Cohen


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

5. Wild Horses - The Rolling Stones


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

6. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

7. A horse with no name - America


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

8. Who Let the Dogs Out? - Baha Men


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

9. The lamb - Dessa


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

10. Scooter - How Much Is The Fish?

Songs whose lyrics contain something mathematical

1. Post Malone - Circles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. 2 + 2 = 5 - Radiohead


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

3. Mambo No. 5 - Lou Bega


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

4. 4+20 - csny


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

5. Seasons of Love- Rent

(525,600 minuuutes...)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

6. 25 minutes to go - Johnny cash


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

7. 4 minutes - Madonna


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

My Mathematical Mind - Spoon.

I'm actually in the mood for some Johnny Cash. Forgot about that 25 minutes to go song.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

9. Math is a Wonderful Thing - Jack Black

(This counts? lol)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

10. Love Minus Zero/No Limit - Bob Dylan


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Songs about that mention rugs/carpets/floors


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

1. David Bowie - Breaking Glass


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

2. Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

3. Pavement - Perfume V


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. A Whole New World - Aladdin (Tim Rice)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Bound for the Floor - Local H


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

6. On the Floor - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

5- Ghost on the Dance Floor - Blink 182


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

8. Grateful Dead - Row Jimmy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

9. Murder on the dance floor - Sophie Ellis bexter


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

10. Sisters of Mercy - Kiss the Carpet

songs about cults


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Alkaline Trio - Sadie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2. Helter Skelter - The Beatles


----------



## Aurel (Mar 5, 2020)

3. Genesis - Jesus He Knows Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

4. Davidian - Machine Head


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

5. Porcupine Tree - Last Chance To Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6. 1997 - Saint Motel (Cult: Heaven’s Gate)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

7. ATWA - System of A Down


----------



## Djc222 (Mar 28, 2020)

8. MANTRA- Bring Me The Horizon
(not sure if it counts)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

9. Boards of Canada - 1969


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10. Preposterous Tales - I, Ludicrous 

Songs you play during a pandemic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1. Have You Ever Seen the Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

2. Fly Away - Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3. Diary of a Madman - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

4. The Times They Are A-Changin' - Bob Dylan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5. Who Can It Be Now? - Men at Work


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

6. Don’t Stand So Close To Me - The Police


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

7. Lack of Communication - Ratt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

8. I Alone - Live


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9. We Don't Exist - Meat Puppets


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

0. Jenny of Oldstones - Florence + The machine

Songs about insecurity


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Crywank - Only Everyone Can Judge Me


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

2. Carissa's Wierd - So You Wanna Be A Superhero

(Mod edit - section removed)


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

3. Lily Moore - I will never be

I don't know him, but he was very present in many of the threads I like.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4. Harbour Lights- A Slient Film


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

5. Unwell - Matchbox 20


----------

